# The Fat Balrog- A tavern for the Free Folk and Non Free Folk alike



## ingolmo

Greetings all ye folk of Middle earth and welcome to the Fat Balrog, a tavern for all from hobbits to orcs and Nazgul to Ents. You may have a seat anywhere you prefer, order a drink from me, and tire your mouths chatting on anything in Middle Earth (that wouldn't break the rules). Enjoy!
-Ingolmo


----------



## ingolmo

*Hello! Anyone there?!* -Ingolmo


----------



## eledhel11

*I'm here, the party can start now!*

*walks through the door, looks around and sees ingolmo there all alone at the bar, hesitantly comes and takes a seat* You looked lonely in here, ingolmo, so I decided to join you. Hopefully, others will follow suit. Anyway, you've got a nice place here, and its cool that you welcome everyone. I'll have a drink, please, just not anything alcoholic, as I am not allowed to have that yet. (Kinda obvious from my age. Alas, but that's the way it is.) Got any pop? Maybe Mello Yellow or Sprite? Okay, that's not normal tavern drink, but too bad. Got any food while you're at it? I'm not picky, just hungry. 
In case ya wanna know about me, I'm an elf, disguised as a human, in a human high school. Obviously, I am Lord of the Rings obsessed. Does anything else matter? If ya want to know more, I'll tell you later. What about you, ingolmo? Who are you, and of what race? And where did you come up with the Fat Balrog idea, anyway? (Both why ya did it, and the very interesting name.) I don't know what else to say right now. I hope other people come to your tavern. Otherwise, things will be very boring around here.


----------



## Elorendil

*wanders in* Hi! How's everyone? Another day in at the rat races, for me 

May I please have a nice, big glass of raspberry lemonade, please? Oooh, and some nice fresh strawberries, if you have 'em 

A little about myself? I am, first and foremost, a musician. I play piano, sing, compose, and conduct. I also ride, train, and show horses. My freetime is generally occupied by anything and everything Tolkien


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hallow, inglomo, Liz, and Elor! *walks up to bar*

Barkeep! Can I have some wine?

(ooc-Liz, you're a character! You don't have to be an underage drinker if you don't want to! tsk..silly thing.)


----------



## eledhel11

Hi, people, nice to see that I'm not the only one who came here. Especially nice to see ya, Maria. (Hey, if you can use my real name, I'm gonna use yours.) No offense meant to ya, Elorendil and ingolmo, its just that she & I are friends already. In fact, she's the one that brought me to the forum, so I'm forever indebited to her and all that junk. And to answer: yes, I could pretend I'm overage, especially since this is just a virtual tavern, but I don't really want to. And anyway, someone here has to be totally sober to help you outta here and make sure you don't embarass yourself when you get high or drunk, e.  

And speaking of drinks, I haven't gotten mine yet, and I don't think El or e. have gotten theirs either. Hurry it up, ingolmo! While you're at it, could you get me some of those strawberries Elorendil's been talking about? You make them sound so good! And ya never even answered my questions!  

In other news, I am now mourning the loss of a character in a book I just read. Ya'll know soon who I'm talking about, e. Blackstar.


----------



## e.Blackstar

OH OH OH OH! Who dies who dies? TELL USSSSS PRECIOUSSSSSSSS! (EDIT: I just read it. You do mean Comm. J.R., right?)

Anyway...yeah inglomo! 'urry up!  

to Liz: Are you implying...*is offended*


> someone here has to be totally sober to help you outta here and make sure you don't embarass yourself when you get high or drunk


 Hey!  I never embarrass myself! *falls off stool*  shut up liz. You did that on purpose, with your fancy shmancy elven telekinises powers. That's you, always persecuting us mortals. 

*turns to Elor* So, how are you? *points to liz* watch out for that one. She'll steal your money quick as blinking, little elven sprite though she is. grrr...


ooc-I love you liz! *whistles* dobeedo.


----------



## eledhel11

Yes, I'm talking about Julius Root, and I'm sorry if I ruined it for someone else who hasn't read it.  WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!! And on a related note, I'm impressed that you read it so fast. I expect it back tomorrow!!!!
  Hey, don't blame me if you're a bit tipsy, e. I'm not doing anything. (At least, not anything that you mortals need to know about. Or can understand, for that matter. Joke. ) Don't listen to Elorendil. She's just jealous of me! Maria's the one ya should be watching out for. I will say no more. But, I love you, too, e. Most of the time, anyway.
So, how are you, Elorendil? Don't mind us if we bicker a little bit. We really are friends. And how goes it with ingolmo? You haven't answered yet, so I assume you are getting our food and drink. Right?
On another matter, I just told my uncle about this forum, and I expect him to join soon. He is just as insane as myself. (And if he is reading this, that is a compliment.) Clark, if you can see this, I welcome ya to the Tolkien Forum and hope you join us here.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

I know!!!!!!!!


I just read it today......KABOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMM!!!!!
I thought I was going to cry! It was crazyness......why was Root killed off? I kinda liked the guy. It kinda ruined my day. 
*sniff, sniff*


----------



## Elorendil

Heehee, you two are amusing. I already know Maria from MERPG, so I'm more inclined to believe her *eyes Liz warily*

Anyway, most people generally call me Elor. It's a whole lot easier than typing my whole name!!!


----------



## eledhel11

Hiyaa, Hobbit-queen, welcome! Nice to see a new person here. Yes, that part was so sad!!!! I would've cried, honestly, if it hadn't been for the fact that I was reading it in the car with my parents and sister present. It might sound weird that I could be so sad about a book character, but that's the way I am. This was even worse than with Boromir, because I didn't like him much until afterward, reading it more times. (No offense to the Boromir fans out there.) Despite Julius' temper, ya gotta love him, which makes losing him all the more sad. I dunno why Eoin had to get rid of Julius, and I feel like yelling at him for that. (Eoin, I mean, not Julius.)

And as for you, Elor, for so I will call you. . . . (Wow, that actually sounded dramatic!) I'm glad that Maria and I are "amusing" to you, but you needn't believe her. Just because you know her before, from MERPG, whatever that is, doesn't mean she's right. Humph! *goes off into a corner to talk to Hobbit-queen, who actually seems worthwhile to talk to, eyes both Elor and Maria warily, waits for isumbro to get her stuff*

P.S. I previewed this post and the colors came out funky. Oh, well. Let's see what happens!


----------



## e.Blackstar

See that Elor? Do you see how liz is persecuting me? So ha!

*looks around for inglomo* Still not here, eh? *walks behind the bar* sorry man. *pours herself some wine, some lemonade for Elor, and, grudgingly, some mello yellow for liz*

ooc-Elor, are you Mir from MERPG? because you have the same avatar...that fairy one.


----------



## Lord Sauron

*opens the door slowly. Lights flicker for awhile and finally go off. Everyone in the tabern becomes scared and turn their heads towards the door and as a flash of lighting flashes behind a figure in the door. They see the dark lord in the flesh.* Sorry about that you know we dark lords can't help this happens. Hello nice tabern you got here, you know you should visit the Christian cup that I run all of you are welcomed. But what book are we talking about?


----------



## e.Blackstar

*gets up* Ah, quit givin' yerself airs. *mumbles* fancy schmancy little lordling.  

Yeah...the barkeep ain't here, so help yerself. 


ps-we be talkin' about Artemis Fowl- The Opal Deception. See here


----------



## Elorendil

Ooh, lemonade! Thank you!!! *slurps lemonade* This makes up for the postponement of Kool-aid day 

No, I'm not Mir. Mir has a different fairy. This was actually my originaly avy


----------



## Lord Sauron

I have the first book but never can get into it. I have tried and tried again but still I can't get into it


----------



## e.Blackstar

Tach! Silly person!

*gets up* Goblin Nom person! Be polite! You ARE in public, after all!


----------



## eledhel11

Hola, Lord Sauron. I'm happy to see I'm not the only one Maria mutters about. Oops, there I go again. I'm sorry for all the drunk comments, e. For the record, I am officially apologizing, despite the fact that it was originally meant as a joke. Also, if I spoiled the Opal Deception for anyone, which Maria says I might've, I offer my sincerest apologies, etc., etc.

Oh, and by the way, gracias for the Mello Yello, Maria. *raises her glass in grattitude, then very unceremoniously chugs the whole thing, glad to have a change from all the orange juice her mom has been forcing on her* In case ya can't tell from the orange juice comment, I am sick at the moment. It was worse yesterday, so I had to miss school. (Boo hoo! ) I sounded like Bilbo at Long Lake, (thag you very buch) only with a cough as well. So, don't get too close. *cough, cough, sneeze*

Oh, I just read the last three posts. Welcome to y'all as well, Nom, despite the fact that you are very rude! And Lord Sauron, you should keep trying to get into the first book, because it is definitely worth it later. They all rock, though in my opinion the last one isn't the best. In one thing I agree with Mr. Goblin here: ingolmo needs to come back. Hey, its your tavern, after all! Where are you?

P.S. What is kool-aid day? And what is MERPG?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Grrr...*heads to door* Bad Goblin! You come in here again and I'll teach you! *throws an empty tankard at NomGoblin and hits him/it in the back. Spits* ha! * sits back down* I hereby appoint me official bouncer and bartender until inglomo shows up, okay? *chugs remaining wine, throws on an apron. leans against the bar* Tach! I just hope he shows up soon! Silly unruly people!








Dang it...where'd the bugger go, anyway? Maybe he fell down a hole...or ate some poison...or worse yet, maybe he ran into Nom. *gulp* We could be waiting a looooooong time. 


Anyway...Lord Sauron, you want anything?















*slides Liz a Sudafed* there ya go, sweet.


----------



## Elorendil

Kool-aid Day is a weekly happening at my workplace. A group of coworkers and I have officially declared Wednesday to be Kool-aid day. After sitting through our super-boring, absolutely pointless and despised meeting, we go tromping through the building to the break room. We take over the break room and make a highly sugared water that we add a little kool-aid to. We then procede to get high on massive amounts of sugar. It's fun! We may be adults, but they can't make us act like it! 

Anyway, the meeting ran over this week mad: ), and we had to postpone our kool-aid party until Thursday But that's okay, because another coworker decided to join our little party. The insanity is spreading!!! Heehee, we also had pixie sticks this week. It was fun. I don't think I've ever ingested so much sugar in such a short period of time before.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Lord Sauron

I will take some koolade too. So is anyone ready for the next harry potter book?


----------



## Elorendil

HP? Please. I don't even have time to read much LOTR stuff  I've been working on the Lost Tales for several months and I'm not even half way done! Not to mention the fact that I don't like HP. But that's just me.

*gives Lord Sauron a large tankard of highly-sugared Kool-ade*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Harry Potter, eh? you know, you could get in serious trouble touting him here...but not from me, fear not.


----------



## eledhel11

e.Blackstar said:


> Harry Potter, eh? you know, you could get in serious trouble touting him here...but not from me, fear not.


 
Whadya mean? I thought you hated Harry Potter. But that's fine by me. I myself am a HP fan, though of course not as much as a LotR fan. Otherwise, I would be on a website for that, instead of here at the TTF.
More for Maria: Thanks for the Sudafed. I'm feeling better now, mostly. Didn't Noises Off ROCK? (For everyone else, that is a play we both went to, which was REALLY FUNNY!)

Good riddance to Nom, and I take back his/its welcome. I don't like rude people!

Kool-ade day sounds awesome, Elor. Too bad it got postponed. I'd like to do that, but its a little harder to do at school. Whadya think, Maria? Maybe on Thursday we can bring in a bunch of Kool-ade. Wait. . . on second thought, I won't. You know how bad I get when I have a lot of sugar in my system. *remembers the last time, and absentmindedly starts humming the Green Dragon song from RotK*

Another note to Maria: Someone is now looking over my shoulder, and he says to tell you: "Your annoying brother says hi."


----------



## e.Blackstar

eledhel11 said:


> Whadya mean? I thought you hated Harry Potter.



I don't HATE HP...I don't appreciate it nearly as much as some, and I wouldn't buy it, but its not bad.



> Another note to Maria: Someone is now looking over my shoulder, and he says to tell you: "Your annoying brother says hi."


 Is it Chris? and why is he looking over your shoulder? Eh?


*pours herself an ale* Ah...I kinda like this inn...even though the BARKEEP ISN'T HERE!!!!! *cough cough hint hint nudge nudge INGOLMO!!!!!*


----------



## eledhel11

Well, that explains some things. Thank you for enlightening me, Maria. 

Yeah, Chris was looking over my shoulder yesterday when I posted, because he happened to need to use a computer as well. I half want to know, and half really don't, what you guys talk about on the bus. I only seem to be getting some of it. Maybe its better if I don't know. . . 

*gets herself some kool-ade, which she has heard so much about lately, and chugs it* Mmmmmmmmmm.... sugar! Weeeeeeee!  

And just to let ya know, Maria, I saw ingolmo at another part of the forum, and told him to come back. I dunno if he'll respond, but its the best I can do.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*yawns, leans back into her seat* Hmm. *sips her ale*

No liz, you don't wanna know what we talk about. *devilish grin* Although the brother thing is his invention entirely...that was the first I'd heard of it.


----------



## ingolmo

*Rushes in through the door, panting, and seeing a huge crowd in the tavern, sighs heavily and addreses all the company feeling rather uncomfortable.* 
Sorry everyone, that you have had to suffer the inconvenience of having to wait here patiently for the inexperienced bartender. Due to a mistake on my behalf, I have not been here all this time. As I am new here, and didn't know of all the customs and rules of TTF, I had originally posted this thread in Bag End. But then I guess this got automatically transported to the Green Dragon. But I didn't know this and thought that it was burnt down (or deleted, in simpler terms) and I decided to forget and get along with life. Luckily, e.Blackstar here decided to send me a PM (Thanks, man) to notify me that it still exists. And soon, after roaming around far and wide, I finally found my long-lost beloved tavern. 
 *All the people in the room staring at the travel-worn bartender, looking flabergasted.*
Hey, I'll give special refunds to all the good folk who have had to wait for me. I apologize once more and swear that I won't forget where my tavern is now. 
*Passes drinks over to everyone, cheerfully, now feeling quite at home.*
Make Merry, Everyone!
-Ingolmo


----------



## ingolmo

Sorry again, and now that I've gone through the posts on this thread (And felt more guilt at abandoning this poor old place  ), I think I should start with life again with a fresh beginning. 
First of all, I convey my gratitude to e.blackstar for handling and managing this tavern when I was, ur, _away_. 
AND No thanks to NomGoblin for causing tantrums here.
And, I shall happily notify you that you are free to talk about anything here (As long as it doesn't break TTF rules.) You won't get into any trouble here talking about Artemis Fowl or Harry Potter, 'cause this is my tavern and I set the rules in my tavern, an' I say there's nothin' wrong in talking about anything non-Tolkien. 
So have fun.
-Ingolmo


----------



## eledhel11

*Yahoo, ingolmo is back!*

Yeah, you're back, ingolmo! Thanks for the free drinks. (Were we paying anyway?) And also gracias for your permission to talk HP and Artemis Fowl here. Not that I would stop talking about them if you said we couldn't. 

*raises her glass to ingolmo, which is filled to the brim with. . . kool-ade* All right, so its not alcohalic or anything. I know that Maria, but its what I like best. And now, instead of getting high on wine or beer or some other such thing, I will get SUGAR-HIGH!!!!  

So, any comments on HP, since ingolmo has so graciously allowed us to talk about it? I'm really looking forward to the movie, as long as they don't ruin it, and despite character changes. Also looking forward to the new book. Any comments?


----------



## Elorendil

*passes eledhel several pixie sticks* If you really want a sugar high, add these to your already highly-sugared kool-ade! *adds several pixie sticks to her own glass*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yay! You be back ingolmo! Cheers...and we forgive you.


----------



## ingolmo

*Re: Yahoo, ingolmo is back!*



eledhel11 said:


> So, any comments on HP, since ingolmo has so graciously allowed us to talk about it? I'm really looking forward to the movie, as long as they don't ruin it, and despite character changes. Also looking forward to the new book. Any comments?



I hate the HP movies!  They are an insult to the books. Well, the first two movies were okay, but they just ruined it in the third movie. Half of the things in it had nothing to do with the books, and the movies are supposed to be a visual representation of the books. Those stupid little head thingies in the Knight Bus, and the dementors flying in the sky in during the quidditch match (when they should've been on the ground.) and Sirius and Lupin's faces  ; Well the list goes on forever. The biggest mistake I think that fool of a director Alfonso Guerron made was that when Harry was riding Buckbeak the hippogriff, the great lake looked like a huge ocean, and when Harry's fighting the dementors, the great lake is a tiny little _puddle_. If anyone can pass this message to Guerron, tell him that he should read the books before making the movies.  And oh yeah, I've taken a vow not to see another HP movie until there's a new director!   
-Ingolmo

PS-Cheerful barman, aren't I?


----------



## e.Blackstar

*ponders* Yep, cheerful's the right word...for sure for sure.  

I haven't seen the third movie...the first two are okay...I'm not an avid HP fan but I tolerate it...so I can't really judge anything related to it very unbiased-ly.


----------



## Elorendil

I don't like HP at all, so... 

*wanders off to practice piano*


----------



## e.Blackstar

*joins her*


----------



## ingolmo

*Starts scrubbing a glass, whistling along to himself.*


----------



## Confusticated

When ingolmo opened the Fat Balrog his first post said this:


> Greetings all ye folk of Middle earth and welcome to the Fat Balrog, a tavern for all from hobbits to orcs and Nazgul to Ents. You may have a seat anywhere you prefer, order a drink from me, and tire your mouths chatting on anything in Middle Earth (that wouldn't break the rules). Enjoy!



Which is why I came in here as a goblin (Whose name is not Nom by the way.) . Had I realised then that this is simply going to be a place for TTFers (not Middle-earth folk) to chat about everything not involving Middle-earth, I never would have did that.

I intended to disrupt in a fun 'in character' way, and perhaps be killed off by some elven hero, not just get grumbled about after I saw it was not going to happen and left.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh...well, goblin-who's-name-is-not-nom, we were being in character too.  we were just so...intimidated *cough* by your *cough* glory and splendor *cough cough*.  lol


----------



## ingolmo

Yeah, goblin-whose-name-is-not-nom, we aren't boring TTFers, we are Middle-earth folk. I'm a Half-Istar-Half-Elven Loremaster, Eledhel11 is a star-elf, Elorendil is an insane elf, e.Blackstar is a bumblebee-like preposition or something like that, Lord Sauron is an evil, power-crazed dark lord, Hobbit-queen is a hobbit, and you are a little bad-tempered, but still a very nice goblin. You are welcome here, as long as you stay a bit more civil than were on your first visit, and as long as you don't scare my customers away.

By the way, here's a new rule for my customers. When anyone comes in here, they first have to tell me their name, (so what is your name, goblin-whose-name-is-not-nom) and they have to announce which Middle-earth race they are from (yeah, e.Blackstar, you need to make that clear.) 

So goblin-whose-name-is-not-nom, what drink would you like?  

-Ingolmo


----------



## spirit

*A silvery spirit gently floats into the room...*
 
*she waves arounds...hoping to scare someone*


----------



## eledhel11

*rolls her eyes* Sorry, spirit, but you aren't going to scare me.  So, what race are you? Are you a race?


spirit said:


> *A silvery spirit gently floats into the room...*


 Does that count as your race?   

And goblin-who's-name-is-not-Nom, I'm sorry, but you need to work on your people skills, as in NOT BEING RUDE! I am willing to forgive you for you rudity (though I'm not sure that's a word) if you improve how you speak. And I also am curious about your name, if it is not Nom, as you say. 

I don't know about goblin-who's-name-is-not-Nom, but I would like some more extra sugared kool-ade. I'm really busy right now with stuff in school, so I need plenty of sugar in me.

And now I regret bringing up a certain book, which got some people mad. So let me try again. How about Artemis Fowl? Does anyone know anything concrete about the movie rumors I've heard? How about "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe" movie? Coming out here in December!


----------



## e.Blackstar

> e.Blackstar is a bumblebee-like preposition or something like that



Bumblebee-like preposition????? Wherever would you get THAT idea?
 

I am a Man. As it were. I am, in fact, a woman, but of the race of Man...you know what I mean. So yes...a Man. Of Gondor, now residing in the vacated Rivendell.

*waves* Hi spirit!


----------



## ingolmo

Sorry e.Blackstar about that, but I was trying to cheer up goblin-whose-name-is-not-nom. But still, your avatar does look a lot like a bumblebee...
By the way spirit, what race do you belong to? Or is 'spirit' itself a race. And what would you like to have (that is, if spirits can eat or drink)
And Eledhel11, here's your extra-sugared koole-ade. 
I don't know about you people, but I don't like it when film adaptions of good books are made, it sort of ruins the books, and the Artemis Fowl series are good books. And I've never liked the Chronicles of Narnia series, so... Do you know when the Opal Deception comes out, though?
-Ingolmo


----------



## spirit

eledhel11 said:


> *rolls her eyes* Sorry, spirit, but you aren't going to scare me.  So, what race are you? Are you a race? Does that count as your race?


 Lol! Humouring me, are you? Well, seeing that I'm a spirit, I don't belong to an race anymore. I'm purely detatched from all the needs of belonging!  Yes..
So that must mean I was not really a spirit before? No, one long age ago, I was the chile of Eru, and due to some conspiring events that occured, and other situations, the outcome seems to be the way it is!  



> And now I regret bringing up a certain book, which got some people mad. So let me try again. How about Artemis Fowl? Does anyone know anything concrete about the movie rumors I've heard? How about "The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe" movie? Coming out here in December!


 Artemis Fowl...
My little cousin was reading that book. He's 12. He recommended it, and so did another girl from the bus. She's 13 years of age. Yes, that's very young compared to the beginnings of my origin.  
And, once my "exams" - yes, spirits do exams - I hope to read these books during my holiday:
- The Hitvhhikers Guide to the Galaxy
- Eragorn
- The second and third parts of "His Dark Material"
- Artemis Fowl


----------



## ingolmo

So, spirit, what would you be doing with us, so young as we are compared to you? Still, despite your great age, you really should read Artemis Fowl, Eragon, and The Hitchhikers Guide to the Universe. Eragon is specially recommended. By the way spirit, where in Middle-earth do you live now?
And please stop floating around and take a seat, because you don't seem to be scaring anyone.
-Ingolmo


----------



## e.Blackstar

Bumblebee? My avatar is NOT a bumblebee!  

Anyway...


----------



## ingolmo

Then what is it?  
-Ingolmo


----------



## e.Blackstar

You can't TELL??????? Are you BLIND????????

It's a little yellow smiley face...riding on a stick horse...waving a sword. DUH!


----------



## ingolmo

Oh, now I get it, that was so stupid of me!  That was so obvious!

It would have been a bit more obvious if it would stop moving for a moment.

In my opinion, the sword looks like a sting, the smiley face looks like a bumblebee's head, and the horse doesn't look like anything recognizable, or maybe it looks like a cowboy shoe.


----------



## spirit

e.Blackstar said:


> Bumblebee? My avatar is NOT a bumblebee!
> 
> Anyway...



No, it looks nothing like a bumblebee...

In fact, it looks like me when I've...  *shuts up* Can't let anything slip just let...  



> It's a little yellow smiley face...riding on a stick horse...waving a sword. DUH!


 Really?  
 *thought is was very obvious...*

Children these days...



> So, spirit, what would you be doing with us, so young as we are compared to you?


 I decided to return to my first ever forum I began at! My speciality being bars and pubs... well, you should work out the rest.
Seeing that most of my "usuals" seem to be dead... I decided to float into here to find some new blood!



> By the way spirit, where in Middle-earth do you live now?


 Can you keep a secret?
*points to location*


----------



## ingolmo

Spirit, do you mean to say that you once looked like that bumblebee-like-thing?   
Anyways, I can keep a secret, so will you tell me now?


----------



## spirit

ingolmo said:


> Spirit, do you mean to say that you once looked like that bumblebee-like-thing?
> Anyways, I can keep a secret, so will you tell me now?



That's not the only think that I once use to look like!   

*gets some funny images...*

Currently, I'm residing at the Halls Of Mandos. Just visiting, actually...!


----------



## ingolmo

Wow, but how are you supposed to be in the Halls of Mandos and The Fat Balrog, which is supposed to be west of Ered Luin at the same time?


----------



## spirit

Une genei!

 

I'm a spirit! I can be here for one scond... *poof*


*a msystical voice from behind* and here for the next....

And I can also drink, thought I'm a spirit...

*draws out a pint class*
Want one...  


In case you haven't gathered, I'm a one of a kind SPIRIT!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Bumblebee...*mutter mutter*

Anyway...hi. Oh...ingolmo, can I get a refill of ale? Or something...


----------



## ingolmo

Then Mandos must be getting angry if you keep on disappearing from his halls every few seconds, Spirit. What would you like to drink Spirit, though. 

*muttering to himself, 'annoying little spirit!'*  

Here's your ale, e.Blackstar, do you want anything else?

Now, if I can move the topic away from things like irritating, disappearing, *pop*, and again reappearing spirits, and other things like *hem, hem* bumblebees, back to Middle-earth. 

What's your favorite region in Middle-earth and why?
Mine's Rohan, because of it's wonderful plains, Rivendell, and the Shire. (even though I don't like the shire-folk themselves that much; don't I match with YayGollum on some opinions?  )

-Ingolmo


----------



## spirit

::floats through ingolmo::
Annoying little spirit did you call me? Well, I'm just going to have to start living up to that!  

Hmm, and I'll take some of the strongest stuff that you have!


----------



## ingolmo

Strongest stuff did you say? 

*Passes over some dark purple liquid with acidic murky brown fumes* 

Here's your Tungburner. This drink consists of troll blood, with the juice of some poisonous mushrooms growing in Mirkwood with a touch of skunk fumes. I only have it for special customers, but then, after what you've told us of your life, _you're_ probably special.  

-Ingolmo


----------



## spirit

Probably special? Why, that had offended me, good Sir! ::gulps down the poision::
 
::floats down lifelessly....::


::2 minutes later....::

Sorry, to dissapoint you, but I'm still alive  You won't be getting rid of me that easily...  

(Where are you from?  )


----------



## ingolmo

Hey, I wasn't trying to kill you or anything, why would I want to do that? Why would I want to kill my customers away. You just asked for the strongest thing I had, and I gave it to you.  
Did you like it?


----------



## spirit

Real... strong...

Although, that's exactly what I need (in RL - something similar to that). I'm in a spot of trouble because of missing my physics lesson yesterday...  It's scary because she's _actually _ looking all over school for me. 
I'm thankful that today is *hopefully* going to be the last physics lesson _EVER _ that I'll need to go to...


----------



## Wood Bloom

*wood walks in looks around then she continues to the bar*
i'll take the strawberry daquirie w/a splash of lime please


----------



## spirit

Nice sig!




> The diferance between genious and Stupiditidty is that genious has its limits


----------



## Wood Bloom

why thank you  
i feel that it is the truest thing ever


----------



## e.Blackstar

No offense...but I think it be's funny that difference, genius, and stupidity are all misspelled.


----------



## spirit

e.Blackstar said:


> No offense...but I think it be's funny that difference, genius, and stupidity are all misspelled.


You ruined my joke!  I was going to have some fun around here...  



> The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits


----------



## Wood Bloom

e.Blackstar said:


> No offense...but I think it be's funny that difference, genius, and stupidity are all misspelled.



HEy none taken ... it WAS intended

Spirit ... go for it i like having fun

*looks around for the bar keeper*


----------



## spirit

Wood Bloom said:


> HEy none taken ... it WAS intended
> 
> Spirit ... go for it i like having fun
> 
> *looks around for the bar keeper*



Uh-huh!

Sure it was.

So, tell us a little about yourself?


----------



## e.Blackstar

*settles in*Oh, please do.


----------



## ingolmo

Yeah, I'm back. Here's your strawberry daquirie, Wood. And a Tungburner for you, Spirit. Here's some ale for you, e.Blackstar, and I apologize for the bumblebee jokes. And some Moonwater for me. Now, let's all take a seat at this table. And now you tell us about yourself, Wood...


----------



## ingolmo

Sorry for another post, but I just had an idea which I wanted to post, and I'll forget if I don't post it. 
Another difference between stupidity and genius is that a genius can become stupid if he wants to, but a stupid person, on no accounts, can be genius.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Thanks for the ale ingolmo. And I forgive you.


----------



## ingolmo

Okay, everyone, spirits, elves, men, women and all. I'm going to be out-of-town for a few days, but I'll be back by Saturday. e.Blackstar, you can be in charge of the tavern until I'm back.


----------



## Wood Bloom

ingolmo said:


> Sorry for another post, but I just had an idea which I wanted to post, and I'll forget if I don't post it.
> Another difference between stupidity and genius is that a genius can become stupid if he wants to, but a stupid person, on no accounts, can be genius.


if that is not truly genius then let me be truly stupid  
well i am an Elf of mirkwood and... let me see
*wood sits down and ponders for a moment*
well what should you like to know of me


----------



## Arlina

::walks in shyly, then smiles when spots Wood and lowers hood:: Hallo!! Long time no see! ::takes a seat beside Wood:: Do you happen to have a Birch Beer Float?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ooh, I get to be in charge of the tavern! Whoopee! *peers around* Muahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Wood Bloom

*wood rises gleefully. definately happy to see an old friend.*
well arlina how have you been ??
i was just getting to know theese fine people and tell them about me. 
i couldn't think of what to write but then you walked in and my mind was jumpstarted.
Arlina this is E blackstar , and Spirit. the bar keep is away for a while and has decided to allow E Blackstar to sub in his stead.


----------



## eledhel11

*I'm baaaaaaack!*

Ha ha ha, and you thought that you were rid of me! I'm here, again, after being sick, annoyed, and bored out of my mind, in no particular order. I'd rather not tell any more details than that. I need a large tankard of Kool-ade, as sugared up as possible. Thank God that summer is almost here! Its really good to be back on the Forum!  

Nice to meet you, welcome, and all that to you to Wood Bloom and Arlina. It seems you two know each other from somewhere else. Where was that? Maria (e.Blackstar) and I knew each other previously as well, so if we jest with each other, you'll just have to put up with it.

Love the stupidity/genius disscussion. Very philosophical, yet fun! The misspelling was also very funny!

Maria, he wants you in charge of the bar? Uh oh.  (Don't take that seriously.)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yes thank you Liz, I love you too.  


And yes...I am in charge. Whoopee! *grins mischeviously* So ha...Elor, where have you gone? *peers under the tables* Alas...


----------



## Wood Bloom

*Re: I'm baaaaaaack!*



eledhel11 said:


> Nice to meet you, welcome, and all that to you to Wood Bloom and Arlina. It seems you two know each other from somewhere else. Where was that? Maria (e.Blackstar) and I knew each other previously as well, so if we jest with each other, you'll just have to put up with it.


well do you want the in character version or the out of charachter version???


----------



## eledhel11

Yeah, Elor, where are you? It couldn't have been me that scared Elor away, since I have been gone recently. I'll say no more.  

To Wood Bloom: Uh, both?  Whichever you would prefer to tell us. As for myself and Maria: The out of character version is that we met long ago, in elementary school, and have put up with each other ever since. For the character version, you might want to go to Maria for that, since she is much better at coming up with such stories than I am. I am hoping she will come up with something large and extravagant, as usual. (You may take that as a compliment, or not, as you wish, Maria.   ) 

and i would like to take this oppurtunity to say i dont like bacon that is all 
love person who is not lizabeth

Thank you for your input. No, people, that was not me. That was my boyfriend, who does not want me to write his name here. I keep telling him to log on himself or not say anything, but until then he is stuck using my posts. I'm sorry, but you might hear from him now and then.  

Hey Maria, where is my Kool-ade? If you're going to be the bartender here, you better get to work! 

who are you people and can you tell my voices in my head to stop talking i cant think 

Okay, know I think he is done. Actually, now I know he is done, because I am not letting him use the keyboard anymore, and am going to quick submit this post before he tries again.


----------



## Arlina

Wood!! It's great to see you! I've been busy...but great. Hallo everyone!! It's great to meet new people! ::waves::



eledhel11 said:


> Nice to meet you, welcome, and all that to you to Wood Bloom and Arlina. It seems you two know each other from somewhere else. Where was that? Maria (e.Blackstar) and I knew each other previously as well, so if we jest with each other, you'll just have to put up with it.



Well....Wood and I have know each other since....either middle school or elementary school...but I can't remember which.....and we have been close friends ever since. Wood is the one that got me onto this board in the first place.


----------



## Wood Bloom

Arlina said:


> Wood is the one that got me onto this board in the first place.


Now Now Don't flatter me all at once you must do it slowly
...
LOL j/k
i think it was middle school
i'll take another drink please


----------



## Arlina

::shrugs shoulders:: Like I said, my memory is not the best! ::^^:: Oh yes! My float?! ::looks around:: What a lively bunch this is!!


----------



## eledhel11

Arlina, I just want to compliment you on your quotes. They are both really cool and really true.  I've started a quote thread in Bag End, so maybe you should go there and post those. Your Avatar is fun, too. How do you do that? I'm a long ways away from getting one myself, but when I do, perhaps you could teach me how to do a fun blended one like that. Please?

To both of you: Its great to see y'all, too. Speaking of crediting and compliments, I must say that it was Maria who got me started with all this: not only the Forum, but with LotR itself. She read it first, thought it was good, and introduced it to me, if I remember right. Then again, like Arlina, my memory isn't the best, so I could be wrong.  

And Maria, you still haven't gotten me my Kool-ade! Hurry up!


----------



## Arlina

Why thank you for your compliment about my quotes. It took me a while to find some that I really liked! And I will post those in your quote thread just for you!! I would love to tell you that I made my avatar, but I didn't. I found it one day while searching for Wolf's Rain pictures. However, one of my friends know how to make them, so I could ask her for you!! And if you look, it says that I only have like 20 something posts...::shrugs shoulders::

Yah!! Go us memory lossers!! We're going to take over the world one day!...However that would be bad because then everyone would forget who everyone is....oh well^^

:oints to eledhel11:: You don't have your kool-ade and I don't have my float!!!  ::


----------



## e.Blackstar

Picky, picky!  I haven't been able to get online of late, okay?  

Here be your drinks...


----------



## ingolmo

Okay, I'm back, and *looks at e.Blackstar*, *I'm* back in charge of this tavern. 
Looks as if spirit ran away looking at [/B]another* tungburner. Not that I wanted that or intended it.
So, more company, great, the more the merrier. 
-Ingolmo*


----------



## eledhel11

Thank you, Maria. *raises her tankard of kool-ade in salute, then swigs half of it in one gulp* yum 

And gracias to you as well, Arlina, for posting on my quote thread. It is in need of new voices, and new fun quotes. I hope you like the ones already there as well. 

I don't understand the Avatar/number of posts stuff. I just have fun with posting. Although it would be an added bonus if I could actually figure it out and make a funky Avatar of my own. Oh, well. 

And yes, we will take over the world someday, Arlina. I already have a plan of how. Now if only I could remember it. . .   

To Maria: The person we both know who told you he would join the Forum should be here any day now, probably to join in here at this tavern, if its all right with y'all. His name will be monob. (I think that's how he spells it. Don't ask me what it means, ask him. He told me its meaning, but I forgot it.)


----------



## ingolmo

Tell Monob that he's welcome to come here any time, and the sooner he comes, the better. And thanks Eledhel11 for spreading word about this tavern. Here's a whole jug of kool-ade, because I don't want to run here and there every few minutes to give you a glass of kool-ade.  
-Ingolmo


----------



## e.Blackstar

Liz...if you want an avatar, you can either have one of mine that I have on my computer (very fun ones, I must say) or else you can go to the stuff and bother avatar thread. It used to be that you had to have 100 posts to get one, but that's kinda disintigrated, so go for it!


And tell monob that he'd better get his butt in here very soon...and he'd better be coming to my wedding!


----------



## ingolmo

There's another nice thread for avatars in Bag End, called Tolkieny Avatars with a Twist. They're pretty funny. Check them out.


----------



## ingolmo

Now what type of Avatar is that, e.Blackstar?!?!


----------



## e.Blackstar

For your information ingolmo, it is a smiley face peeking out from behind a curtain. So ha.

Can I have a steak? Do you even HAVE steak?


----------



## ingolmo

Of course, I have anything of the time of the third age. By the way, e.Blackstar, stop lurking behind the curtains, and take a seat by a table.
And to all of the other people in this tavern, will you please forget temporarily that you are on Earth, in the 21st century, and that your names are Maria and Liz, and can you please warp back to the third age, into the Fat Balrog?
I think we need some more company, it's too boring with only four or five people. When's Monob coming? I now regret that the tantrum-causing, but lively, goblin-whose-name-is-not-nom, left. 
Oh well... *sighs*
-Ingolmo


----------



## e.Blackstar

*meekly* yes oh great and powerful ingolmo. 

So ELEDHEL...how's your...um...uh...ranger-ing going?


----------



## eledhel11

Monob should be hear very soon. e.Blackstar, (since I can't call you by your real name anymore) he knows that he should come soon and go to your wedding, because of all the off-forum nagging you have given him, as well as the on-forum nagging you've done to me.  

Thanks for the kool-ade. Sorry about asking for it so much. I'll stop now, since I have a jug to myself. MWAHAHAHAHA! (Ooops. Ignore that.)

About Avatars: When I stop being so busy, I'll go look for my own Avatar and get it for myself. If I can't find any on my own, I would like to see the ones that you have, if you will let me. Knowing you, I'm sure they are fun. Yours is fun. You have been changing it often, I've noticed. Are you trying to mess with people's minds, or do you have another reason? 

*salutes ingolmo as she rereads his post* Sir, yes, sir!  I wouldn't go so far as missing the goblin-whose-name-is-not-nom, but we do need more people here, which is why I am recruiting monob.

"Rangering"? What, praytell, are you talking about, e.Blackstar? (NOT her real name, you may notice, ingolmo!)

And now, introducing. . . monob! (I really hope his post is the next one on here! )


----------



## e.Blackstar

the rangering...well, I had to make conversation, didn't I? Yes, I did. So I figured that a ranger was a relatively safe career option...if not rangering, where HAVE you come from...and how's it going?

(ha, I'm not monob! Muahaha!)


----------



## eledhel11

Hmmm..... Where I've come from? Yeah, rangering sounds good. That's it, I've been... rangering. That's as much as you need to know.

I'm doing good, thank you for asking. Besides some real world annoyances which you probably already know about, and which ingolmo doesn't want us to talk about. (I'll give you a hint: ANNOYING POETRY. Subtle hint, huh?) Otherwise, I am reveling in the fact that after today, we only have FOUR DAYS left of school. (Oops, I'm yelling, oh well.) How about you? How are you doing?

(I'll put this in paranthesis' so no one else has to read it, to make ingolmo happy. I just got the yearbook. Did you get one? I look like an idiot in all my pictures, but that's normal. I think its required for me, because it always happens. That's life.)

Yes, I know you're not monob. I know he is coming on soon. I don't know what is taking him so long.   Maybe this time. And NOW, introducing... MONOB! (Get over here, monob!)


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ha...I'm still not monob. Muahahaha!


----------



## ingolmo

Sorry for not being here for the last few days, my something happened to our internet connection. 

*From a table in the bar, e.Blackstar shouts over, ' "Internet!?", what is this rubbish? Ingolmo, there is no such thing as "internet" in Middle-earth!' *

Thanks for the compliments you gave to me a few posts earlier, e.Blackstar, I really enjoyed them.  

I've been trying to recruit some of my friends to the noble cause of filling up the seats in The Great Fat Balrog, but I doubt it seems anyone will come, just as it seems with your Monob.

So, if Eledhel is a ranger, and I'm a loremaster-who-has-temporarily-taken-up-his-hobby-of-barkeeping, what may the great e.Blackstar be?


----------



## e.Blackstar

I am...  a very cool and powerful Edain mercenary, author, cat-keeper, and elf-friend currently residing in the vicinity of Amon Hen with Elladan and Elrohir (the sons of Elrond). Ha, I love co-habitating.    muahaha!

so...yeah.

*plows through her steak, licks her lips* Yum! Another?


----------



## ingolmo

Uh-huh...

So how are you in Amon Hen and in the Fat Balrog (located west of the Ered Luin) at the same time.   

I think to have more people stay here we need to put up advertisement boards on the road from Dale to the Gray Havens. Maybe then some travellers will think of stopping here. 

Here's your steak, e.Blackstar. 

I've just noticed that more people came here when I was away. Oh my. 
*gasps*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Bah you are so silly. My HOME is at Amon Hen...I am VISTING the Fat Balrog. Duh.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*A tall, cloaked Elf walks through the door, stopping to let her eyes adjust to the light she tries to listen but can hardly understand what everyone was talking about. Walking to a empty spot not far from the door she sits down to rest.*

"Can I get a glass of water and maybe some fruit please."


----------



## e.Blackstar

Welcome dearest companion of my heart! (OOC: Ha, I don't even know you)

lol


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

e.Blackstar said:


> Welcome dearest companion of my heart! (OOC: Ha, I don't even know you)
> 
> lol



"Then please, have a seat."

*Waves to an empty chair then looks around* 

"What dose it take to get food around here?"


----------



## Arlina

((Ack!! So sorry that I haven't been on-line in like a week. My parents and I went on vacation. However, I have another week until I go to Governor's School for four weeks...so if I disappears, it's because I've gone to Gov.'s school and can't find a computer!!  ))

"Thanks for the drink." ((sorry that that was late...)) "Food does sound great!! I would like a ...patty melt, hold the onions please!! ^^"


----------



## ingolmo

Finally, more company. *GREAT!*  

So, AraCelebEarwen, here's your glass of water; water from the Mirrormere, the Khalad-Zaram. And bananas, apples, grapes, and oranges from the woods of Yavanna, specially imported. You seem to like simple, healthy food, unlike many other people here.

And here's your patty melt, Arlina. 

Now just in a vain effort to make conversation, I'll ask AraCelebEarwen and Arlina, their occupation, and where they live (in Middle-earth, I mean).


----------



## Arlina

"Thanks for the food!!" ::eats a little of it:: "Well, let's see. I live where ever I can find shelter. I love wandering and finding new things. And for the occupation part, I mainly make small coins by singing and playing my instrument where ever I end up after my wanderings!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"_Hannon le_"

*She tries some of the fruit, it was cool and wonderfully sweet. Listening to Arlin she can't hold back a slight smile.*

"Then we are not that different. I also have many places I can call home. As for earning coins, well, I will show you one way."

*Reaching into her cape, she pulls out a silver panpipe. Placing it to her lips she lets the instruments voice fill the room. A wavering, floating song that sounded not unlike bird song, yet some how strange and calming.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

ingolmo said:


> So, AraCelebEarwen, here's your glass of water; water from the Mirrormere, the Khalad-Zaram.


Isn't that like, sacrelige or something?  



> unlike some of the people here



Ahem! Exactly WHOM did you have in mind?

Also...please don't expect eledhel to be online a lot in the next few days. She is...detained.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Leting the music fade, she puts the pipe back under her cape*

"So, what should I ask? How are you, but until now we have not meet. What have you been doing, same problem. May I ask what you think of this... 'pub'?"

*Glances around trying to get a good look at the room and wonders if anyone was listening.*


----------



## ingolmo

Ah, thanks for the music, AraCelebEarwen, very refreshing, seems to take a lot of stress off my shoulders.

Now, e.Blackstar, I never knew that the Mirrormere is sacred. And about my quote, 'unlike some people here', I wasn't pointing out to you, though you do show some fondness to ale and wine. Then there's Arlina's birch beer frost, Wood's Strawberry Daquirie, and Eledhel's ordered nothing but sugared kool-ade since she got here.

And AraCelebEarwen, were you asking what [/I]I_ think of this tavern? 
I'm the barkeep and owner of this place. I love my Fat Balrog!!!  _


----------



## Arlina

"Ah yes, the wonders of birch beer!" ::smiles:: "The sweet music was wonderful, and so is the pub thus far. As you play a woodwind instrument, I play a stringed instrument." :ulls out a celtic harp and plucks a few cords::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"I was asking anyone that wanted to answer. And as for the music, that is why I love it so much. If you know how, you can almost give it a life of it's own. And thank you. "

*seeing that she had gained a guest

"Well, if you would like to play, please do. It would be a good change from my own."

*She sips at her water and picks some of the fruit off her plate. How long had it been since she had had anything like this? Only too long she thought.*


----------



## ingolmo

Well, this place seems full of musicians. *takes out a small ukelele for his robes, and starts playing* I can also play a piano and a flute if you say so. 
Good ole music! 
And thank you Arlina for your comments on the pub.


----------



## Arlina

::laughs:: "We could all start a strange band together!" :uts harp away and sips some of her drink:: "Your welcome ingolmo! I'm glad that I could spread joy to you."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"That might be interesting indeed, but as a wanderer it would be hard to say that I will be here that often."


----------



## Arlina

"Aye, but indeed it would be for me awell, however, it was just one of those ideas that come to ye from no wheres." ::smiles::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Having finished off the last of the fruit, and breathing deeply in relaxed content she has a little time think.*

"I have tried to 'set up shop' in a few places before, but each time it seams like something is wrong... no one seams interested I what they hold."

*She had a blank look on her face*

"Perhaps, if you would like, I could tell you of some of the things I have done...?"

((I mean like here on TTF, I tried to start or help with some threads, but...))

"I'm sorry, maybe I could get a drink to clear my mind a little please?"


----------



## e.Blackstar

Of course I am ordering ale and wine you silly barkeep! Those elves with whom I live are too fancy-shmancy and 'pure' to stock up on alcohol, so I aim to get as inebriated as possible while I am here.  (OOC: Plus I get a small thrill from ordering alcohol, since in the real world I won't be allowed for...oh, about 6 years)

*finishes steak* Nice music guys. Ha, I love your ukelele ingolmo. I play a cooler instrument though...the DIGERIDOO! So ha! And the bohdran, and the thumb piano...and the UDU! (OOC: Actually I only play the piano, the tin whistle, and the voice, but this is my character, ya know? And she plays awesomely cool instruments with names that are fun too say, like digeridoo. lol    )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

e.Blackstar said:


> Of course I am ordering ale and wine you silly barkeep! Those elves with whom I live are too fancy-shmancy and 'pure' to stock up on alcohol,



"May I challenge that? I have known many of my kind to greatly enjoy good wine. As do I."

*Haveing the idea stuck in her mind she orders a glass of white wine.*

((ooc. And for asking for whatever you want, it is rather fun. ))


----------



## Arlina

AraCelebEarwen said:


> "I have tried to 'set up shop' in a few places before, but each time it seams like something is wrong... no one seams interested I what they hold."
> 
> "Perhaps, if you would like, I could tell you of some of the things I have done...?"



"Aye. That would be nice. I understand shops not going well." ::nods:: The winds of change never seem to flow for some.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Well, at one place I asked passers-bye an entertaining question, then listen to what they thought about it. ((It's called 'Hobbits in Honeydukes' in Bag End)) No one has been there in so long that it is starting to fall off the map.

I also have a place where people can go to learn some of the words of this land. It has given me many ways to talk to whoever I may run into when I travel. It is yet rather new though, so I still have hope that it will be of some use. 

Then there was the time I found an interesting little shop called 'The Traveling Minstrels'. In the hope that I could help the 'owner' get started I lent him some of my talent. But even that has yet to be anything more then an empty place for me to visit. I don't want any of those places to fade, but maybe they were never meant to be..."

*Again her gaze fades into an unseeing stare as she is lost in thought and her hand strays to the charm of a necklace that can just be seen under her cape.*


----------



## Arlina

"I be sorry for ye. I understand what ye be going through. I use to be a frequent visitor of a pub, however it went south after a while. I be slightly new to wandering, so I haven't been to many place yet. Maybe I should one day stop at some of ye's places, if that be fine with ye?" ::curious look::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Comes out of the trance at the sound of a friendly voice.*

"Feel free to stop by any of then if that be your will. I might ask that, if you could, you might let the 'keeper' know you were there. It gets to be lonely waiting for guest that never seem to come."


----------



## Arlina

"Alright. I will!" ::big smile:: "Would it matter to ye which one I travelled to first? I didn't know if ye had a preference or anything." ::finish off float:: Can I have another float please? ((ooc:: If anyone didn't know, birch beer isn't beer, is dutch style root beer!!...but better than regular root beer!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Wherever your feet take you. Be my guest."

*someone brings the wine and another float to the table*

"Thank you! I might have to try that some time, it sounds rather good. May I ask where you have come from or been in your travles?"


----------



## Arlina

"Well...like I said, I havent' been far. Just here and there. I don't make it a habit to remember where I have been. If I just happen to wander into the same territory that I have been already, then I find something new that I didn't see the first time." ::nervous smile:: "I'm not good with remembering much, just important things."


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well Ara, if you like wine then more power to you. BUt Elladan and Elrohir seem to have this odd aversion to it...I can't imagine WHY.   


But on the other hand, Arlina's 'birch beer' sounds quite delicious...I belive I shall have one of those, ingolmo.  So ha...*mutter mutter grumble*

(OOC: TODAY IS THE LAST DAY OF SCHOOL!!! at least here in my school district)


----------



## Arlina

((ooc: 4 more days left till Governor's School!!))

"Aye! Birch beer is the best!" ::big smile:: "I believe you should enjoy one e.Blackstar! It has the best taste ever!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She sips a her wine and smiles at the conversation*

"I think I might try one of those myself next time. So anything going on that you would like to share?"


----------



## Arlina

"Anything to share?" ::taps chin:: "Nothing much. ... You?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughs*

"Well why did you think I asked? I haven't been able to do more then work on one of my poems. No, don't ask to hear it. If you must know it, then go visit the 'Minstrel'." 

*Placing the now empty cup on the table she orders a Birch Beer.*


----------



## Arlina

"Whoo hoo!! I'm turning everyone into birch beer drinkers!! Enjoy everyone!!" ::laughs:: "Well, that sounds interesting...I haven't been able to draw or write anything good for a while, however I was able to color a picture very artistically with shading and everything!! That was fun...but other than that...we appear to be in the same boat AraCelebEarwen!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*giggling, she holds up the cup that had just been placed on the table.*

"Here's to the artist lost in thought! May we never run out of ideas!"


----------



## Arlina

::raises glass:: "Alright!! I'll cheer to that! And here's to the author! And one to this pub! May be the winds of change be nice and the sun always upon your paths!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Glasses clink and people cheer and laugh*

"Aye! I can drink to that!"

*Takes a gulp of the cold drink.*

"You know, this isn't all that bad! Nice and creamy."


----------



## Arlina

::takes a big gulp and laughs:: "Just the way I like it!! =^.^= ::takes another big gulp:: "I'm so glad that I meet everyone here!! Ya'll are all so nice and friendly!" :uts cup back down:: "Let's hope we'll all be able to finish a masterpiece soon!"


----------



## ingolmo

Well, you three have seemed to posted a lot in a day; two pages  

And yes, we can start a band together, Elven Classical Music. We can be... The Fat Balrogs! Ara with the windpipe, Arlina with a harp, e.Blackstar with a Diggeridoo (what type of instrument is that, it's sounds nice.), and my Ukelele. Thanks for complimenting it, e.Blackstar, I think that's the first thing you've complimented me on. 

About your thread Ara, 'Hobbits in Honeydukes', even though our ideas did not match in the beginning, I did contribute with some posts there. Where is 'The Travelling Minstrel', I think I'll go and visit it. 

Okay, a birch beer for three. When you're done about the drinks, these are some drinks which you might want to try when you're done with the Birch beers: Moonwater, Brainjuice, Tungburner, Swishabam, and Soapmilk. They're all specialialities of this tavern.

And finally, I'd like to thank Ara and Arlina for their compliments on this tavern, yep, may our ideas, words, tunes, and fat balrogs never die.


----------



## Arlina

"Aye! We would make such a wonderful band with very interesting music!" ::claps hands:: "We should hold a preformance!" ::laughs::

"Hum" ::taps chin:: "All those drinks sound very interesting..." :uts emtpy cup down:: "I'll the whatever is easiest to get please!!" ((ooc:: boy, my character can drink a lot!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"And yet there seam to be few consequences unless one so decides! 

I think I have had enough wine for a little, and this birch beer is good. Perhaps, when I am done with this of corse, I shall think to try something else as well. Though I do wonder about the names of sed drinks."

*One eyebrow raises slightly and her eyes sparked with mischief.*

"Moonwater, soapmilk...? Now there is something I have never heard of before!"


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well ingolmo, lest you think I am some sort of hard-hearted crone, let this be the second thing upon which I compliment you: Your inn is supurb...there is no higher praise.

And a digeridoo is an Australian instrument (but for lotr-rpg purposes, we'll call it...a Sothron instrument)...it's basically a long tube of wood (teak, frequently) and you blow into it in a special way and it makes lots of very cools noises that can be formed into songs. Very beautiful ones...(for more info either look it up on the net or PM an Australian)

Soapmilk? Do I even _want_ to know?


----------



## Arlina

"You all have a point about the names of these drinks, however," :uts fist over heart:: "I'm brave enough to try anything!"

"So what of this band? Shall we actually form one, or will it just remain in our dreams?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"It would be nice to try and see how we sound together. If it works then I might be able to let me wanderings wait for a little while." 

(occ- this is 90 posts for me!!! I wonder where my hundredth will be...!)


----------



## Arlina

((ooc:: I don't know...and way to go!!))

"Aye!! Then we should begin immediately!! I'm sure I can rest me wandering soul for a little while for some music!! 'All things shall perish from under the sun. Music alone shall life!'" ::big smile:: ((ooc: the last came from a song that we sang in chorus for a warm-up!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Well if you mean 'live' then I have to agree with that. So shall we try, or do we need to wait for the bar keeper to give the blessing?"


----------



## e.Blackstar

OOC: Yay for Ara on her 90th post!

Anyway...


----------



## Arlina

"I guess we shall wait for the keeper, however I don't know how long that will take" :ulls out harp:: "We could always run a pratice trail" ::looks hopeful::


----------



## e.Blackstar

Well, as you can see in my sig, I won't be back for a while.  

I'll miss y'all, but this is me, signing out for now.  

*takes her digeridoo, stands up, drains her remaining birch beer, pulls her hood up, and leaves in a gust of chill wind*


----------



## Arlina

::waves:: "Have a great time, and we'll see ya when you get back...::sighs:: 

((ooc: In two days, I'll be heading off to Governor's School, and as I posted earlier, I'm not sure if I can find a computer to get on at, so this may be good bye for four weeks, or I'll see everyone soon...))


----------



## ingolmo

Yeah, we should make a band. Immediately. Anyway where did you get those words Arlina. They could be nice for our first song. 

As for those drinks, they are my creations of course.  

Moonwater: Water from the moon. Is silverish in color, has a sort of mintish, fresh taste about it. Good for memory and brainpower. 

Brainjuice: Certain enzymes from a troll's brain. Is murky brown in color, and tastes like, cocoa beans. Very good for body-strength, though it kills a few brain cells.

Tungburner: A special drink that only Spirit drank when she was here. Is a dark purple drink with acidic fumes. Consists of troll blood, with the juice of some poisonous mushrooms growing in Mirkwood, and a tinge of skunk fumes. Oh, and add the hydrochloric acid.   Only meant for the brave who dare to drink it.

Swishabam: A drink that makes the drinker have tickling, loud explosions in his/her stomach, makes the drinker extremely cheerful, and makes him/her go boucing about for about ten minutes. Made from a secret recipe. Hehehe...  

Soapmilk: The milk of soap, of course! Very good for external looks and hygiene. Another use of it is to digest a Tungburner harmlessly (which is actually impossible to do without using this. Scientific proof that it is a Tungburner killer: Soap is a base. Bases are the opposite of acids. They fight acids. So it fights the effect of the Hydrochloric acid in the Tungburner. 
So soapmilk is also very good if you have acidity in your stomach. 

And thanks e.Blackstar for that wonderful complement, it makes me feel proud of myself and my tavern. Really you might not really be as hard-hearted and crone-faced as I had thought you are. 
OOC: I wish you a very nice stay in Jamaica, and a safe journey while going and coming.


----------



## ingolmo

OOC: Since nobody's posted yet after me, I think I'll just wish Arlina best of luck for governor's school. I hope you have computer's there, I need some company here. Without you and e.Blackstar (in the Caribbean) things are going to be a lot more boring around here.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*leaning over the table, trying to draw what must be a costume and looking rather tired.*

Yes, it dose seem a little quiet now, doesn't it. 

Can I try a glass of Moonwater? I'm trying to think of... well... just give me whatever size is safe for a first taste please. I realy need it.


----------



## ingolmo

I guess you're right, moonwater is the best for those whose stomachs aren't well used to my drinks. Here it is. Tell me how you like it. 
Wow, didn't Arlina and e.Blackstar really liven up the atmosphere here. 
I wonder how much longer Eledhel is going to be detained. We really need company.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Indeed, it would be good to have something going on.

*Tries a sip of the silver liquid, letting the flavor sink in.*

Not bad! Maybe I can finish working on this thing now. 

(ooc, I've been trying to do some costumes for a fair, it's fun but I ran out of think today.  )


----------



## ingolmo

Well, best of luck on the costumes and the fair, why not try and recruit some more people here. This small-talk is extremely boring.


----------



## ingolmo

Hey Ara, you went to the Christian Cup, but you didn't come here. That's not fair.
*Anyone out there in Middle-earth to talk to!?!?*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sorry

I can't even think what I was thinking then...  What do you think might be a good way to draw in more guests? Should we throw a all expense paid party...? "Come one, come all, to the Fat Balrog! Drinks and entertainment free of charge!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Or won't that work? Oh well... perhaps we should go find someone to drag in...? Or not... 

It's to quiet!!! HELLO?!?


----------



## ingolmo

Do you think we should put up sign-boards on the road from Dale to the Grey Havens:
The Fat Balrog! A wonderful comfortable tavern with a cheerful Barkeep, one Elf, and a lot of empty seats! Four leagues west and one league north from here!

I'm thinking of turning my signature into an advertisement board. *Yawn*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Stands up to stretch her legs and walk around the empty room.*

Indeed, it would be worth a try anyway. Perhaps I shall put something up myself... I do hope we can get someone in here soon. Even from the darker side of the road.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*spins around at the sound of the door opening.*

Welcome! Can we get you anything?


----------



## korhall

the door suddenly bursts open and in walks a strange man... he has pale blue and silver clothes, and a stormcloud grey cloak. his is not an especially old man, but he is going grey around the temples and his hair almost matchs his grey eyes. on his chest above his heart there is the immage of a wolf's paw but made out of what appear to be flames. he looks to be having a rough day as his shoulders are sagging beneith the weight of the apparently light satchel he carries. he leans on his gnarled poplar staff as he walks up to the bar. barkeep, pick a drink you wouldn't give the most hated person in middle earth and gimmie a double.


----------



## Arlina

((omg!! I've been for three days and are already having internet withdrawals...If you didn't guess...I was able to find a computer in the library...imagine that....so here I am to quickly to say!!))

::wanders in:: Hello everyone! I'm back for a short stay again!! My travels have allowed me for a quick return! I hope if you don't mind me randomly popping in and out of here for I am unsure of when I will be able to return! ::sits down:: Man am I thirsty. I'll take whatever you got right now! Anything at all that won't kill me for my travels are long and I need all the energy that I can muster! ::laughs to self:: The song earlier went like this:: pulls out harp and lightly sings in alto voice:: All things will perish from under the sun. Music alone shall live. Music alone shall live. Music alone shall live, never to die. :uts away harp:: (:shrugs:: it's something my chorus teacher taught us....very interesting song to do in a round with 60 girls....30 first supranos, 15 seconds sorpanos, and 15 altos...Whoo hoo!!))


((well...I must go eat supper before the cafeteria closes!! I hope to get on tomorrow sometime!! see ya later!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It is good to see a new face, and I am sorry, the bar keep should be back soon. Can I get you anything tell then, I am only another guest but have been here long enough to be of some use. May I suggest the Tungburner? I have never been one to try it, but if it is a strong drink you are after...

*Looks at the other visiter and smiles as she recognizes the face of a friend.*

Welcome back mellon nin! I hope you are doing well. Please, stop bye whenever you are able, it is good to see you. Here is a drink I have tried, it dose wonders for ones mental abilities. It's called Moonwater, and don't worry, it's on me.


----------



## korhall

the tungburner... things have changed in these parts. i remember drinks that came with legal waivers incase of death. hell i made some. i suppose i have been gone a while... the name is korhall blackmane, but everyone calls me kor. you guys need a cook or second bar keep?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

If you feel up to the job you should ask ingolmo. Though I think an extra pair of hands would be welcome... Kor. you say..? I am Ara. It is good to meet you. Please make yourself comfortable.


----------



## korhall

ara... a nice name, why is someone like you the only perminant guest at this humble tavern? i would have thought this place teaming with guests, unless there is something... misplaced here... some spell? spirit? roaving bands of orcs? a dragon nest nearby perhaps... any of these posibilities make me question your reasons for being here and the last few, your sanity. it would seem that i may have some company on the road to insanity then


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles slightly*

No, nothing like that I should hope. Though I shall let my sanity speak for it's self. 

It has been rather quiet around here for some time now. People come and go but never seem to stay very long... As for me, I have been a wanderer for many years and though to spend some time here. It is a good place to rest and hear the news as it comes with other wanderers and guests.

Is there anything I can get you? It would seem that you have been on the road for some time.


----------



## korhall

ages littleone ages... if i could get a dagger in the dark i would love you till the wolves come back


----------



## korhall

i like you little one have been wandering, but i've been wandering since before you were born. i've seen and fought, loved and hated, won and lost. and i've been blessed and cursed... and all the while i learned. and i grew. i was transformed, and now i am hunted. as i will be for the rest of my life... however long that turns out to be


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I will admit to not having heard of that one before, but I think I could look in back... just a moment.

*Going into the back room she finds what she was looking for. A few moments later she comes back with the drink in hand.*

Here, I hope it is what you were wanting. If not, I am very sorry, I am better at music then drinks.

I hope you will find some rest here. I can only think of a few things that would dare bring any trouble through that door.


----------



## korhall

you obviously don't know the kind of things that hunt my kind. i dare say that most people would try to kill me for breathing, not to mention knowing what i do and for being around as long as i have.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I am sorry to hear that. And I hope you do not bring trouble to this road, for I must soon let my path take me where it will. As anyone should know, a wanderer can only stay so long before their feet get the better of them.  

I do not wish to offend, but may I ask of what race you are? I see many years on your shoulders, yet there seems to be some youth in you...


----------



## Hobbit-queen

* A tiny lass with bouncy curls and hairy feet pokes her head into the room. She notices a rather worn stranger talking to a younger, more familiar face.*

Wow, it's the first time I've been in here. I'm sorry if I interupted something, but I'm rather hungry and tired from my journey from the Chritian Cup.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Welcome little friend. Please come in.

The bar keep seems to have wandered off for a little while, but can I get you anything?


----------



## korhall

to my certain knowledge i am 1339 years old as humans recon time. orriginally i was a halfbreed, my mother was an elf of the treesong clan and my father was a human knight. a paladin of the taloned hand. up untill my 26th birthday i was a normal laad, with love, fights and the normal lot. i was a blacksmith by trade and a preist by training. then one night i was with a few fellows and we were out looking for an adventure... well we found one, we stumbled upon a shaman of fangorn, he was in the middle of channeling an animal spirit, a wolf. well my being the first thing he saw and having my sword drawn at the point made me the target of a binding. i am now exactly half "man" half wolf. over time i learned the gifts and curses that were given me... greatly extended life, regenerative abilities, strength, keener senses, greater atunement to nature and therefore the magical arts (i am a mage of no little skill concentraited in fire but formidable in every aspect)... but it has also cursed me. it made me a ravenous beast for many years... hence my uncertainty about my age, and in that time i have killed uncounted innocents. the beast and i eventually came to peace with one another and its mostly a blessing, but sometimes the beast side still comes out in dangerous situations... the beast tempered with human cunning... formidable indeed. however for my crimes i am now the most wanted creature of 3 paladin orders and there is a bounty of 11000000 gold pieces on my head, 12000000 if its still attached, from the king of east arnor. so you can understand why i am wearry. there is a saying that friends come and go but enemies accumulate. mine accumulate and most of my friends are either to young to aid me or dead of old age.

and i don't mean to bring trouble here, i think i dusted my tracks fairly well, they will be a while... the problem is that i know this hunter that is on my tail right now. we even call each other friends hence the fact that he will come in and we will have a drink together and he will tell me i'm under arrest and we'll go back and forth the way we always do, then i'll go outside to duke it out and one of us will win and wither i win or i escape... never in the same way though... got to keep him guessing. but don't be underestimating him. caiaphus is no laughing matter. he has come damn close to killing me on several occasions... then again i thought i had killed him twice before.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Then you have indeed lived an interesting life. I also have my shadows, but they are not but wisps of smoke to what you have said. I hope you are able to rest here for as long as you are able, and perhaps find some peace from your road, if only for a moment.


(ooc. I'VE GOT 100 POSTS!!!!!   )


----------



## korhall

peace? youngone in 1300 years i have had maybe 4 total years of peace. and that was with my wife, god rest her soul. this is the latest shot in a shooting gallery of trouble. if you are here when he gets here then you will be considered an accessory.


----------



## korhall

*just then a heavy boot kicks the door open, in walks a tall, handsom man with an inkline scar above his left eye. he stares hard around the bar till his eyes fall on our hero,* hello kor, its been a while. 

hey cai, its been almost 2 weeks since i fought you last... starting to think you didn't care anymore. hows the arm? didn't break it did i?

who's the girl? since she is still here i assume she knows your story and since you don't have a blade in you she must be considered an accomplice. you are both under arrest. will you come peacefully or do you intend to resist? 

you know my answer old friend... i cannot speak for the girl


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

No, I speak for myself. 

*glances at Kor then looks back to the dark man in the doorway.*

How can you tell I am with him? Do you think I would make a friend so quickly as to be foolish?


----------



## ingolmo

*Just then, a hooded, but familiar figure is seen walking to the tavern. Sensing trouble, he removes he hood, and listens. Seeing that his friends are in danger, he removes his hood, and says in a commanding voice* Who dares to trouble my guests! *He unsheaths a long sword, and Cai looks scared.*
(I decided to let Kor have the option of letting him run away or killing him.)
By the way, this isn't an RPG. 
(OOC: I couldn't come yesterday because of abudant work. (School started yesterday.))
Here's a Tungburner without the Soapmilk, Kor, a thing I wouldn't give to my deadliest enemy. 
And Hi to Arlina, I'd like to see you around again. 
And thanks Ara for maintaining the tavern when I was gone.
To HobbitQueen, here's a whole table of food. (Brings a lot of food in a flash.)Eat in peace. 
To Kor. We would appreciate your service, but you've done great enough a deed by coming here.
Anyway, I'm in a hurry, gotta go quick. I'll try to be back soon. 
Namarle.


----------



## korhall

cai, the mock horror was enough to make me puke. and little one he doesn't care. to him you are simply collateral damage and that makes you very expendable... he could kill all of you with a thought if he felt like it. well then Cai, i think that since we have an apointment that we should go out and duke it out. anyone who wishs to watch may at their own risk.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Count me out, at least, I will not be going outside... 

I think I will try to get my bag ready for my travels. Thank you ingolmo, it has been my pleasure to keep this place running, even if there were a few... bumps?  

*She looks around trying to spot the Hoddit, then sees her behind the table enjoying the fine foods.*

And I am truly sorry H.Q.. I hope you will forgive the occasional scare. I had hoped to show you how nice this place could be.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hey this is my rare opportunity to post (and my last) while I´m in Costa Rica. Just thought I´d say hi, and I love you all. I´ll post pictures in my livejournal when I get back, and my sister is posting my letters there while I´m gone. Check it out.

Drinks and hugs all around..bye guys. <<hugs everyone, especially ingolmo because he has an awesome inn>>  

See y´all around! (I get back on June 29th)


----------



## ingolmo

Hi e.Blackstar, nice to see that you're doing well. When're you coming back?
And gone so soon Ara? I thought you'd stay here longer than this. Anyway, thanks for not leaving me all alone in this inn. Okay, I'll go and get your stuff. 
To Kor, surely you haven't read everything that has gone on in this inn so far. Though I might younger in age, I am a half-elf-half-istar-loremaster-who-has-turned-to-a-hobby-of-barkeeping-temporarily. But sure, I'll let you and Cai sort out your problems by yourself. And this isn't an RPG...
And want anything more, Hobqueen?


----------



## korhall

ingolmo... this is not an rpg i'm runing this is the stuff that used to go on in all the bars back in the day. honestly it seemed dull so i thought i would do more to liven the place up than order a drink. honestly i had hoped you would play my arch nemisis... its no fun to battle yourself. that and you got nothing better to do right now. get creative, go wild, do all you can to kill me... it'll be fun, who knows you might actually succede where kellivara and dragonblade left off


----------



## ingolmo

Okay why not do that. Just forget all I had did for the past few posts. 

*As Kor knows he can do, Cai tries to kill him with a thought, and succeeds...*


----------



## spirit

I think the last time I came in here, someone tried to kill me... Kill me with a drink that is... Knocked me out, I think it did! So can I have another one please?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Thanks for the food, it was wonderful. Well, we've had a little action in here in the last couple of days...I like it. It's always fun to see somthing different, even if it is two guys that have each other by the throats. Laaa, laaa,laa! I'm so happy! (a full hobbit is a happy hobbit  ) Well, I could do for a little ginger ale right now...it might just hit the spot.


----------



## spirit

Hum... you been drinking again Queeny?  

Now, where's that damn bar-keeper?


----------



## ingolmo

Here's a nice ginger-ale, hobbit-queen. 

And nice to see you back here Spirit, and I didn't try to kill you, it's just that you asked for the strongest drink I had, and I gave it to you. And you want it again. Daring, daring. Here it his, but I've given a soapmilk with it, which, as I said in a previous post of mine, negates the effect of the Tungburner after drinking it. 

And a mod should be destroying your previous post, for using a 'bad' word. Elgee destroyed a post of mine just for calling PinkLizard a wimp in her 'Why do people like LotR' thread. Imagine a post being destroyed for that. 
Please don't destroy this thread again. 

And now that I've killed Kor, I'm going to get 11000000 gold pieces...


----------



## spirit

Oh dear...

Kor... You can't kill Kor, M'dear... not as long as I'm here


----------



## ingolmo

Well, it does seem like I've killed him, since he doesn't show up. 
So now I'm Ingolmo again, and not Cai. 
So did the Soapmilk with the Tungburner help? 
This is so boring. Hope someone else comes fast.


----------



## spirit

Nice avatar!!
*drools*


----------



## ingolmo

Well, actually I only switched to it for a day to show it to Wraithguard on the Avatars thread he made. But if everyone likes it, then I might just keep it.


----------



## korhall

you obviously grossly underestimate my skills kor says as he walks in through the door completely unharmed... you really should check what you kill *pulls his cloak off the wooden dummy he left it on* please don't insult me by trying anything so cheap. draw your blade or name your terms of battle. if i remember you were quite partial to my neutral arrena. 

and the tung burner is ****. gimmie a hells bells or a pangalactic gargle blaster, or the belgum special. now that may indeed kill you. its like having your head beaten with a lemon rind wrapped around a solid gold brick. its pretty damn nice


----------



## ingolmo

Here's a pangalactic gargle blaster. 
And even if you left a wooden dummy, I didn't do anything to it. Our battle was outside you know, not inside.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Walking through the door, Ara look around and flashes a quick smile at some of the friendlier faces.*

May I have a cool drink please, and is there any news that I should hear?

I have missed this place.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Shadowy figure steps through the door and approaches the bar*

I smell boredom. No thats just me... Gimme your best Curst Heartwine. My lack of... urge to be here in the past is catching up to me.

_Actually _I was trying to close out all my accounts in other forums but you didn't hear that...


----------



## ingolmo

Hi! More company! Great! 
Extremely delighted to have you back, Ara; Kor and Cai had a little fight, and Cai killed him. Here's a birch-beer to you. I know you like them.
And to the new guest, Wraithguard, I've seen you around these parts before, but nice to see you around here. Here's a good curst heartwine. 
And it isn't just you feeling bored, it's this place. It's really boring, and needs more people. *Yawn* I've tried to recruit Tar-Elendil13's hyper-active brother, if he comes, this place will certainly be livened up.


----------



## Wraithguard

Good Lord man! That won't liven the place up that will tear it apart stone by stone! Thanks for the Heartwine. 

*Looks into the mug and peers at the liquid that resembles blood*

Hey! Whose been carving on my wooden dummy!? I gave it to Hobbit-queen to keep it safe until I could get it shipped...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you for the drink. 

*Looks over to where Wrathgard is standing by the bar glaring at the wooden body. She thinks for a moment...*

It has been quiet around here, hasn't it. Is there something we could do to draw a little attention? The weather is perfect for traveling and my feet are not the only ones to be on the roads.


----------



## Wraithguard

I am well traveled as well. However, I haven't journied with companions in many years. My roads are usually dark and dreary and never have happy endings. However perhaps if I travel the path of another things may turn out differently. Besides, the blades beneath my black cloak haven't tasted blood in a very long time.

*Let's his cloak fall back to reveal black studded armor and two bastard swords*
___________________________________________________________________
A bastard sword is a skinny sword between 3 and 4 feet (in my case 3) that narrows constantly down to a point and is a very deadly slashing and piercing weapon.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*GASP!*  

May I touch them? I don't really get the opportunity to do much sword work because I'm just a hobbit...I do have a few daggers though. *pulls a shiny elvish dagger out of her belt and twirls it around in her tiny hands*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Pulls out both swords. One is a grim and horrid looking sword, while the other is beautiful and gallant*

There is a story behind each one. Being bored out of your mind by them or not is your choice. While the armor was a gift from a friend. It's elven design consists of hardened leather interwoven with mithril threads. It was given to me while I was still in Mithlond before my adventures with the sons of Elrond.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Then you have indeed been on a few adventures. Perhaps you would be so kind as to tell us of one of them? It would be a good change from the dull silents.

And I have a few toys of my own.

*She shows them a silvery dagger that had appeared in her hand. It had small jules and fine gold art-work on the hilt, and delicate script curving down the blade.*

It is not my only blade, but I like to use this for... *she paused and a haunted, glittering smile crossed her face.* special occasions. I hope to keep that to myself though. It might frighten our little friend to hear such stories.


----------



## ingolmo

The only weapons I carry is this staff and this dagger. Though I do have other weapons, such as incantations, and stealth-weapons. I also can create forces using my knowledge of runes. 
But please, tell us the tales of your travels, Wraithguard, and it'd better be lively enough to serve us until tar-elendil13's brother comes. 
I'll take a Moonwater myself, and have a nice seat by the fire.
Gather around, everyone!


----------



## Wraithguard

Which story would you like to hear: my journies with the Sons of Elrond, my hunt in Mirkwood, how I escaped Mordor, my travels with the Dwarves, or how I ended up in the Shire before I made Mithlond my home? I'll chose, my Dwarven comrades would be honored by this tale. Fetch me a loaf of bread and some water while I begin.

Before the second fall of the Barad-dûr, I had been summoned by Cirdan to take up coucil with Elrond. As usual, being a Black Nùmenorian being kindly sheltered by Elves, I agreed and began my travels east with an elf named Eärwen. The road to Emyn Beraid was peaceful and calm. The sounds of birds and small, gentle creatures scurrying away from the travelers. After reaching the Tower Hills, we took the Great East Road through the Far Downs. About halfway through the sun began to drop behind Ered Luin now far behind us so we made camp. Early that morning we were approached by a couple of Hobbits that were exploring the region. They asked us who we were and where we are heading and naturally I was still half asleep so Eärwen humored them while I sought out breakfast.

Upon my return I was informed that if we kept heading east on this road we would pass through the Shire, a place I had not seen since I fled Udûn. We passed through the Shire without stopping in order to keep our presence as hidden as possible. After leaving the Shire, we decided to leave the road and make camp on Amon Sûl. When we reached the top there were signs that someone had camped here before us and did not have a peaceful night. As I light a fire Eärwen alerted me of 4 small shadows at the edge of hill. I drew my blades as one walked past me and towards Eärwen. As I turned to look I then recognized what it was. A Dwarf. The others pushed and shoved their way past me as well. The dwarves may not be on the best of terms with the Elves but they hate my kind for the damage done to their homelands in the far east.

As we sat by the fire (by we I mean Eärwen and the Dwarves as I sat on a rock in the distance listening in) I heard one say their name was Dwalin and he intended on visiting his brother in Moria when they were chased over the mountain by Orcs. After about an hour of conversation Eärwen approached me and told me that she learned that Elrond had already taken council with Mithrandir and others. She also told me that we are to help the Dwarves get back to Erebor. One of the Dwarves came forward and said, "If this black one is coming then he's going to lead us. Better he dies first then us!" After which we had an uneasy night as I kept watch. That morning we skipped breakfast and began to head straight towards the Redhorn Pass. "The pass," Dwalin began to say, "will be blocked about now. As we fled the Orcs there came a terrible rockslide." "Then we have no choice then. We must go through the mines of Moria."

*Waits for crowd acknowledgement to make sure they aren't sleeping*


----------



## Wraithguard

So we traveled south along the Misty Mountains until we reached the western gate. The gate was collapsed and blocking the entrance but with a little work, we (meaning I) managed to create a opening. As soon Dwalin lit the lantern, the sound of drums filled the dark and stagnant halls. "Cave trolls, Orcs too I would believe." "Aye black one, goblins as well. Thousands of goblins." "Then let us make haste through the mines and leave as soon as possible."

Down, down, down through the mines. Always downward, where the air became more ancient and undisturbed. After much walking I heard Dwalin whisper, "Quiet! We are surrounded!" Goblins began to pour out of the doors to our left and right. As we fought you could here the Dwarven battle cries echo through the caverns, along with the dull hum of Morvayne, the Sword of Darkness, a sword so terrible that victims tear themselves apart to avoid it, and the high keening of Giliendel, the Sword of Light, a sword so exquisite that victim's flesh opens to accept it. After much hewing and slicing the battle had ended. We tended our wounds and kept pace as we traveled ever downward through the mines.

At last we reached the twenty-first hall. The towering pillars brought curiosity and fascination to a mechanical mind such as mine. The construction of such wonders seemed impossible. That feeling was shortlived as a pair of cave trolls bumbled into the hall. Their lumbering speed made them easy targets for Eärwen's bow and my graceful swordsmanship, however the Dwarves' slow and short axes left them vulnerable. As the first troll fell with my sword jammed tightly into its chest, I heard a scream of pain as a Dwarf was slammed into a pillar which cracked under the force. Furious because of the Dwarf's death and my inability to remove my sword from the troll, I leapt onto the trolls back and began to hew off its head. After a couple of minutes of cutting through the tough hide I succeded. However Dwalin and the others were not happy about the cost. Never being one to give into emotion, I simply walked over to the troll and began to cut my sword out of its flesh.

After Dwalin's companions had finished, we headed through the north door and found a tomb that had a broken wooden door and had apparently been ransacked. The bodies of many Orcs and a troll lay on the ground. We left quietly through the other door. We then were headed down what seemed to be a large set of stairs that lead on for a mile. After heading down the stairs, we reached the incredible 2nd hall of the 1st deep. As we ran across a great bridge that span across a chasm, we reached a gap in the middle. Apparently a great force had recently blown this apart. After tossing the dwarves across and making a great leap of faith. We were finally headed into the 1st hall, and the Dimril gate.

After passing through the gate the Dwarves gave us thanks and said to us that we should return to our lands as they return to theirs. With a few final parting words they continued northeast to avoid passing Dol Guldur and we headed east. Into Lothlorien where we stayed until I met with Elrohir who asked me to join him and Elladan. But this story has ended and that is another.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It is a sad thing to lose a companion. But thank you for the tail. 

It sounds like you were not far behind someone else I have heard a little of. Theirs was a mission of pain and suffering, hope and joy. But I am sure you have heard of that fellowship.


----------



## Wraithguard

Indeed I have. I believe it was Cirdan's intention that I join in that council but then again I'd rather not question the "hand that feeds me".

You guys have Ba'atorian Whiskey? Not trying to get hammered or anything it's just been a few years since I sailed to the Dark Lands and enjoyed that stuff.

By the way, what's the shortest way to Rhûn? I've got a long journy to meet with the Easterlings and getting to Rhûn seems to be the biggest obstacle.

Where is the Fat Balrog anyway? Close to the Shire right? Also Ace its tale.

__________________________________________________________________
To clarify things about Black Nùmenorians, they are white, noble people from Nùmenor that were corrupted by Sauron and became his servants. So to the person that PMed me and asked if I was black... no. I am as far from black as it gets!


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Easterlings, eh? (I'm not Canadian)

Sounds...adventurous. I've been to the Misty Mountains, there I was attacked by trolls and my pony was eaten. Lord Sauron got me a new one though...what a guy.


----------



## Wraithguard

Yes actually it wasn't my intention to do so. Before Cirdan crossed over the sea he told me my debts to him have not yet been repaid. If I were to ever hope to repay them I am to follow the orders of any Elves here in Middle-Earth, and lend my council and aid to any Man or Dwarf if it is needed. Thus I am to meet the Lord Telcontar at the Easterling Fortress. It would seem they are more willing to listen to one of their former commanders then their new ones.

Also I've noticed that the Fat Balrog doesn't have much competition. Where once there were taverns-a-plenty there are now only 2. Pity that. If I werent so busy I'd create the Black Halbard Inn.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

But then what would you do? If you start an Inn you are tied to it for as long as it stands, you would not be much of a wanderer then, now would you.


----------



## Wraithguard

Indeed I wouldn't. A sharp mind you have. Also doing so would break an oath I made, because it would prevent me from lending my aid to those in need."


----------



## ingolmo

Hmm, nice tale, not tail, Ara. Anyway, I already gave the location of the Fat Balrog. It's on the west of the Ered Luin, five leagues north-east from the Grey Havens. The closest road to Rhun would be to go south, follow the road, and go east to Rhun. Once you pass the Long Lake, take someone else's advice, I'm not too familiar with those parts.


----------



## Arlina

::wanders in, tired and thristy:: Hello again everyone!! I've missed this place so much! My wandering soul just can't seem to stay away from here for long! ::looks around:: It appears that I have just missed the telling of something of great interest! ::sits down:: Ingolmo, can I please have a birch beer?! I've missed thoughs greatly too!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Giggles* Sorry for the spelling... 

Arlina, good to see you. Though, you tend to sneak in and out so fast it gets hard to catch you.   I hope you will find some time to stay for a while one of these days.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hmm...I'm in a good mood. Lets see, a cherry cheese cake sounds wonderful at the moment, if you don't mind.  The way to a hobbits heart is always through food...or a nice puff of Longbottom or Old Toby.


----------



## ingolmo

So, a cherry cheese cake for Hobbit Queen, and a birchbeer for Arlina.
Arlina, nice to see you again, you seem to like staying here overnight and leaving without telling the barkeep. When will you come here permanently, or for a longer time? Anyway, I want some excitement here. Tell us of your travels.


----------



## Wraithguard

Never smoke athelas! But beyond that I must be on my way. 

*Stands and let's his cloak cover his entire body again*

I have a long and lonely journey ahead of me. Perhaps I will return here again someday.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Are you sure you must go? No, I should not ask. It was good to have you here, may you're path take you safely on and back. Can I get you something before you must go?


----------



## Wraithguard

I do not intend on dying any time soon. If you must I would take some bread. Who knows, I may bring back a gift or two?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She smiles at this and asks for some of the freshest bread to be brought out. When the warm bread is set on the closest table she hands the little maid a small pile of coins and goes back to talking.* 

"Here, you may want this if you are to be on the rood for a while. In my experience even the freshest bread can only last so long. Please take it, and remember to come back when you need more."


----------



## Wraithguard

Thank you all for your kindness. I may send travelers this way along my path. If so be prepared for them.

*Leaves the tavern*


----------



## monob

hello people if you dont know me the name monob and know blackstar you do not have to hurt me right. alright gotta go see ya. oh yeah im here everybody and know your in trouble


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She waited tell he was well down the path before she went to sit at a dark table and order a drink.*

"White wine please, and do you have anything chocolate, or has that not been 'invented' yet?"


----------



## monob

well i under stand who runs this joint and what am i doing here you step out for five seconds and than you talk about me behind my back well im here and well your stuck with me oh and by the way if any of you guys see or here elehdell tell her to talk to me thank you gotta run see ya.


----------



## e.Blackstar

MONOB!!!!!!!!!! (OOC: CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I be so happy to FINALLY see you here! Velcome, velcome!     


By the way everyone....I am traveling home...tomorrow!!!!!!!!!! SO then I will be back to normal postingness. Love y'all....can I have a...um...a tall of mango juice ingolmo? Por favor? Si voux ples? (or however you spell it)


----------



## korhall

*leans against the bar sharpening his battle axe* he was cute ara, seemed just your type, dark mysterious and full of stories. i mean wow... honestly i think that he coud possibly be even more long winded than me. you think he has a sister?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She almost jumped at the sound of his voice. Regaining her thought, she tried to speak smoothly.*

"I know nothing about him. How can you think to ask that of me?"

*She noticed that here fingers had started to play with the charm on her necklace and tucked it back into her cape. Looking around she wondered if her order would be filled soon.*

"For all I know he could be on too dark a mission to ever see his face again. It only bothers my mind to try to think what he might be..."


----------



## Arlina

I am sorry that I have been unable to be here regulary. When my soul calls, I just had to get up and go, and I don't like waking people up during unforsaken hours of the night, so I just leave. I hope to be able to stay here for a little while, but I'm not sure, it's all up to my soul.!! ::takes sip of drink:: Thanks! I needed one of these!! :uts cup down:: How's everyones music going? Learning any new songs lately?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Thankful for the change of subject she answeres.*

"We really haven't done much with that idea... But it would be good to get some music in here to chase away the silence."

*She brings out her panpipe and starts a slow, winding song that changes to a more up-beat tune. It fills the room and puts a smile on even some of the tougher faces. Again she could relax, just thinking about the sound of the little pipe let her mind take flight and leave the shadows behind.*


----------



## Arlina

Arlina smiles, and pulls out her harp. Quickly catching on to Ara's song, she plucks the tone to the same beat, following her through the course of the song. She closes her eyes to allow the music to take a life of it's own, flowing throughout the buidling.


----------



## ingolmo

Hi all, and especially e.Blackstar. Nice that you're coming back. We need your company here urgently. Here's your Mango Juice. And finally, Monob, of page 7 or 6 or 8 or somewhere has come. No offense, but you just might want to make your typing a bit more clear; I coudn't really understand what you said too well. And a white wine to our regular customer, Ara. And nice to have you here, Wraithguard, hope you come again. (OOC: I liked your previous avatar more.) 
*Continues his work much more cheerfully, with the sound of Ara and Arlina's music ringing cheerfully in his ears.*


----------



## monob

forgive me sometimes my mind is going so fast i write whatever comes to mind.well first off i would like to thank you for your warm welcome and your kindness to someone you have never met. well best be off gotta go slay evil doers and stuff.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, Monob, you have fun.  Hmmm...lets see...a heap of Mirkwood-grown mushrooms sounds heavenly at the moment, if its not too much to ask. May I request that you visit The Christian Cup...its been kind of vacant lately and needs the kind hearts of you people to fill its tables. It needs to hear the drawn out tales that were once spoken in its halls...


----------



## Arlina

::Arlina and Ara finally finish playing their song and Arlina puts her harp into her cloak, a smile upon her face. She picks up her drink and takes another sip, enjoying as the last bits of the song finish flowing throughout the building.:: 'That was fun!! ^^


----------



## Wraithguard

*Dark, hooded figure walks up to the bar*

Curst Heartwine please. I have many treasure that I wish to share with you all.


----------



## Arlina

::turns to familiar voice of the hooded figure:: And with as many stories that ye are able to tell, we should make a song that would carry your legacy on. ::smiles::


----------



## Wraithguard

Your flattery is unwanted but not unwelcome. My journey was uneventful but not unfruitful. It is good to be back but I cannot stay long. I must return to Mithlond tomorrow.


----------



## Arlina

"Then I am sorry for the suggestion. I just speak my mind, my harp seems to speak louder then my mind most time, though. Enjoy your travels for I know what a wandering soul is like." ::nods:: "May your journey remain long, the sun always warming the path before you and may the light never blind you from your path."


----------



## Wraithguard

It would seem I am causing much unrest today. I apologize. As for my gifts. I brought only a few. Considering all my gold is in Mithlond, to cover my tab (however small 2 drinks and some bread) I leave you an Easterling Scimitar I recieved from the Fortress. For AraCelebEarwen, an Elven necklace I found just outside of Lothlorien. For Hobbit-queen, a knife hilt of Mithril, crafted by the Dwarves of Moria. And for Arlina, a gift from my homeland, a Mordor cloak brooch (clasp for the confused).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She reaches out to touch the fine necklace.*

This is something that I have only once seen the likes of! Hannon le mellon nin! May I get you anything in return?


----------



## Wraithguard

(An Elvish to English Dictionary)

No, I ask nothing in return. _Grûshatulûk, gimbul uzg bùrz-hai âquiskghâsharsh._ However I have no need of my gifts from previous journies such as this. Should you ever need anything please feel free to ask.


----------



## e.Blackstar

OOC: I'MHOMEI'MHOMEI'MHOME!!!!!!!!!!    

Thank you for the juice, ingolmo. In...um...Mirkwood *cough Costa Rica cough cough* where I just was, the friut juices were FABULOUS.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Blackstar! Mellon Nin! How are you?


----------



## monob

good morning everyone it might be raining and thundering out but in here the drinks are flowing the food smells good. It makes one forget themselves. what do you got for food here,tell you what just pour me a mug of some of your fine ale and we will call it good.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Hi ACE...I'm fine. You?

*slurps down her mango juice* Um...can I copy monob's order please, ingolmo?


----------



## monob

good call E.blackstar. anyway got a question anyone have any good tales I mean if you know any. I've been away from people so long I know nothing about much anymore so maybe if you told a few good tales it would liven this place up a bit. Oh I would like a refill of this ale it is very good.


----------



## Maggot

Hi e.Blackstar long time, no post . I'll have a mango juice as well Ingolmo S.V.P (sil vous plait it's please in French). Anyway how are things e.Blackstar sounds like you've been jetting off all over the place ...... again. Nah only joking  life's taken a turn for the good for me for once my mum won a grand on a scratchcard so she got me a brand new Fender Stratacast electric guitar . I was playing American Idiot last night.... I've broken _*another*_ bone this one my little finger on my left hand. It's not that painful I didn't bother going to the doctor's I just strapped it up. I did it trying to catch a cricket ball over my head I felt it bend my finger back so it touched the back of my hand. Anyway see ya round by the way welcome to the forum Monob .


----------



## monob

Another mug of ale please. Does anyone have a good story come on guys there has to be one epic battle or a ghost stories nothin. Man what a dead crowd , or is this because I am the newbe. Well then in that case maybe I will tell you one. I am a freelance fighter and a sell sword for where are we? Any way I heard there was a call to all able men and womenI figured why not the sounded good and it could take my mind off my troubles. well when I arrived I was to late the war ended and I look for work so I can get back home to my family. However no one needs my services and I am not going to learn any other trait so here I am hoping that maybe my luck will change.


----------



## korhall

mhmm... puppy love and you know it. i'm sorry ara, but you were taken in the second he spoke to you... got him hot fresh bread like a little girl fawning over the village hunk. reminds me of kellivara when she met that crazy adonis the meade. its ok love... he'll come back, and i'll preform the wedding.


----------



## korhall

mhmm... puppy love and you know it. i'm sorry ara, but you were taken in the second he spoke to you... got him hot fresh bread like a little girl fawning over the village hunk. reminds me of kellivara when she met that crazy adonis the meade. its ok love... he'll come back, and i'll preform the wedding.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ah, yes...twice the message for twice the remembrance.  There's gonna be a party at the Chritian Cup, and everyone is invited! Drinks are on the house, and all the mushrooms a hobbit could desire...*drool*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Double posting are we?

*She glares at Korhall* That will be quite unnecessary. *Slipping into Elvish that only will be translated if someone askes...* "Merin anim law adan. Nin fea aen er dan u-chebin estel nedin ol na leithia-." *With this said, her normal smile comes back.*

Now mollon nin, let me get drinks for us while we think of a way to bring travelers to this fine place. Tough it must be swift for I need to be on the road before too long. I hope to enjoy my travels, but I know I shall miss this place tell I once again enter that door.


----------



## monob

what is all the commotion about one minute it's nice and quiet the next it is like a battle in here. can a guy get some sleep around here. oh well now lets see i think i want another mug of ale because it's starting to get really warm in here. anyways any one got any tales to tell yet because whats a pub without one. still nothin well i won't leave untill i hear one alright. oh and if you need to buy a mercanary or armed escourt i have nothing to do and i need the money so think about it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I am sorry, it is only a slight tease that I had wished not to hear from anyone. 

*She walks into the back and returns with a tall, cold mug of ale for monob.*

It would seem that someone may like to spend his time teasing instead of telling tales. I am sure he has a story or two up his sleeve, it only takes the courage to ask it of him. I only have a few... sader things... that are much better not told right now. And if I hear of anyone needing your talent I shall try to send them your way.


----------



## monob

thank you ara (i think thats what they call you ) but you don't have to tell your story trust me many people are like that. not that it's wrong. but hey i you could find me some work that will be great and thanks for the ale. this place makes the best. if any of you need my help with getting more members just tell me and i will do my best. and thanks again. i best be back to my inn before i lose my room good night to you all.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*settles back into her fluffy armchair (which has MAGICALLY appeared in place of a bar stool)* Ah, life is good.   

Hi Maggot!


----------



## monob

good morning everybody tis a beautiful day ,the birds are singing ,the squrriels are scampering ,and the ale be flowing like some beautiful water fall. well i will take my mug of ale now and sit in front of the fire for a while.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Good morning to you as well monab. did you get that pm from me...   

It is sad to say that this is the day I must leave. Any bread or other supplies that I need must be packed by tonight. *sigh* My feet will soon feel the fine sand and cold water of the land of my ancestors. well... sort of at least. My mom's family can get there in about 3 hours. It's most of a day traveling for me.


----------



## monob

well than good luck and may your fate bring great fortune and adventure ara. i say i think i need another mug of ale. i do not know if i said this but this is the best ale i have ever tasted. and i have tried alot ,well back to the hearth than.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Life is relatively wonderful.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That is good to hear. Perhaps then my path will be safe and my wandering bring joy and hope. But I should ask, have you heard tell of anything that might seek to bring harm to such as me? 

*She brings a mug of ale to the one by the fire and another drink to Blackstar.*

That is some armchair you have there. Do you commonly enjoy yourself this much? 

*After emptying her hands of the drinks, Ara starts to gather some of the things needed to fill her traveling bags, bread, some apples and a pack of dried meet. She cheeks to see if her knife is still sharp and places it in her belt after making sure that her others are where they should be.*


----------



## e.Blackstar

Harm one such as you? Never, fair elf, though perhaps somewhere there is one who loves not music, and might seek for your harm. But I harbor many doubts of that. (OOC: I love being archaic!  )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Looks up from packing.*

Thank you for the news my friend, I shall be wary on my path. Can I get you anything else before I leave?


----------



## monob

well looks like you are preparing to go into dangerous places. well that sounds like fun. but don't have to much fun ara the roads can be your best friend or a dangerus enemy.and black star where did you get that wonderful chair. did you stel it from some orcs. or perhaps did you vanquish evil wizards if so tell me all about it i am a fool for a good tale and one such as you have many. i think i will get myself another mug of ale.


----------



## monob

before you go ara take my spare dagger it is not seen much action in such a while i would rather see it put to good use. you never know when it will come in handy and it is very light and easy to use. may your road be blessed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She takes the gift and places it in the folds of her cape.*

"Hannon le mellon nin. I hope to not need it, but it is a good blade and has been well cared for. Is there something I can give you in trade? More ale perhaps?"


----------



## monob

no there is nothing you need to do for me. besides it was only collecting dust and i am not really trained in its use it was just my first weapon and i was hoping it would help some body some day. i hope it does. as for ale no ican get it my self i have been getting lazy anyway.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you again my friend. I hope you have a good stay at this fine Inn. Now I must be on my way, I hope to see this place in good use when I return. Until then my friends, Namárie. Or, as some of you might not know the tongue of my people, farewell, be in goodness. 

*Picking up her bag, she places it over her shoulder and walks out the door.*


----------



## monob

opps i supose i fell asleep by the hearth. i hope they don't give my room away. another mug of ale please. maybe i will stay at this land longer it is a nice one at that better than my homeland. so let's start this day off right anyone got any tales i don't care wether they are happy, sad, scary , funny lets here one. ok i really am not good at teeling them so if you are better than i am and you have a story please tell it. it would be a pleasent change.


----------



## ingolmo

(SORRY, I haven't been able to come here because of a natural disaster, and we didn't have electricity for a few days.[Check the Prayer Request Thread for more information])
So, e.Blackstar's come, Maggot's come, Kor keeps on straying in, and I've come. And Ara and Wraithguard are gone. And he's come and gone with giving all except for me gifts. Still, no offense taken, I've probably gotten so many gifts that if I got one more I'd have to chuck a few out of the window. And welcome back, e.Blackstar, , nice to have you back of course. (Nice avatar) 
And thanks Ara, for taking care of the tavern when I was inavailable, my customers would probably have gone starving without your help. Anyway, I'm back in the nick of time. 
Any drinks, anyone? Ale, Birchbeer, or any of my inventions?


----------



## e.Blackstar

I'm glad you're back ingolmo. And I'm glad you like my avatar. (  can you tell what this one is? )


----------



## monob

hey ingolmo it is good to hear from you well a mug of ale will be great thank you well i might have finally found somebody to work for that will pay me enough to get home keep your fingers crossed and i might be back later tonight. so i am off don not wanna be late know do we.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Oh, did you quit Hardee's? *cough* I mean...um..Lorien Caterers *cough cough*


----------



## monob

stalkers there be stakers in this tavern. i dont know how you knew that but what ever else you know please keep down low i don want people to find out who i am. besides the select few. i need ale please someone get me some ale i am being stalked by people.


----------



## monob

well it must be a very dead day today no one is here well than i better go get my self some ale


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Well, just thought I might stop in for a bit of a drink and some company. I've been doing a lot of wandering lately...and I've really not been getting anywhere at all. Everything just seems so much as a blur to me now-a-days...I need a drink.


----------



## monob

i think i can help you sence it is kinda dead in here. what can i get you?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Ummm...an ice-cold root beer would hit the spot. So why is it so empty in here? It might just be because of the Independene day weekend...people are still hung over.


----------



## monob

here is your root beer. as for everyone else i do not know i think some one came but i do not remeber who. well if you need anything else just call i will be by the hearth.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Okay. Laa, laaa,laaa....


----------



## monob

i have a question sence it is so dead do you have any tales to tell i kinda want to hear one. i do not care what it is about. if you got any just tell me ok.


----------



## e.Blackstar

It's not dead! I am here to save the day!     

  Can I have an ale please monob? *mischevious grin*


----------



## monob

commin right up. *grabs ale in back* here you go black star and may i say it is a bout time you showed up i was worried that you did not care. about the pub that is. well i am going to re light the hearth.


----------



## monob

alas the hearth has died which is a bad omen for any tavern. so this is what a death of a tavern looks like. come on some one teh food is getting cold and the ale is warming up. i could proably start cleaning and working on some maintenance after a cold mug of ale. somebody come on only three people came here and that was in the evening. i wonder where everybody is. well i better get started with the cleaning before i fall asleep again.


----------



## Wraithguard

This place will probably live on. Other then that gimme my usual and (are there bananas in Middle-Earth?) banana bread?


----------



## monob

here is your usual. and hear is your bannana bread if you need any thing else i will be by the fire.


----------



## korhall

well all... as i am up for a time of jest and then some stories, perhaps has anyone heard the joke about the drunken weasel?


----------



## ingolmo

Sorry for leaving Queeny and Monob alone in the tavern, I'll try to come regularly from now on. Anyway, Happy Independance Day!  
And yes, Blackstar, I think that I might be able to guess what your avatar is this time. Hmmmmm..... *Hours pass by*.......... I know! It's a scared smiley face holding a candle. 
And no, my dear Korhall, we haven't heard the joke about the joke about the drunken wizardd, so will you tell us?
And Wraithguard, our weary traveller, here's your banana bread.


----------



## monob

no worrys ingolmo ithas been dead here the past few days anyways. anyway i have had heard rumors of some drink that only one has actully drank.tung burner i believe i would like to try it please.


----------



## Arlina

((sorry about not being on, but Governor's School is wrapping up and there are only two more days left and I'll be back home and posting regularly again!!))

Birch Beer!! That be's the best drink around! ::holds up emtpy class:: Can I have another? :ulls harp back out:: Anyone up for some music? :lucks some strings:: Anyone want to join in with me?


----------



## monob

here is your birch beer. you are quiet good with that harp. i have seen many lands and heard many great sounds. but your harp tops all of them. unfonatly i can not play an insturment i have never had the patients or the time. if you need anything i will be sy the fire.


----------



## Arlina

::smiles:: Thanks for the birch beer and the compliment! ::starts playing a song, singing lyrics also::


----------



## e.Blackstar

oooh, and tung buner for me too. I can't allow myself to be outclassed by monob!


----------



## monob

black star out classed. you make that sound like a bad thing. you might be waiting awhile because ingolmo is here but he has been vanishing and reappering so much that it is making me nervous.


----------



## ingolmo

Hi all, nice to see you coming back soon, Arlina. 

Here's your Tungburner, Blackstar; I've given a soapmilk with it, to negate the effect of the acid in the Tungburner from working. So drink it after drinking the Tungburner, or else your throat, oesophagus, and other digestive organs will get severely burnt. And the same for your tungburner, 

Monob, how nice to see you're opening another tavern in my competition. I'm sorry to say that it's almost *exactly* like the Fat Balrog, and you need to change it a bit to make it more unique. Of course, the Fat Balrog will always be the best, so don't even dream of beating it. I'm going to the last great house, but that's only out of friendship, and because all the other inmates of the Fat Balrog have gone there.


----------



## Arlina

::laughs:: Don't be jealous ingolmo, your pub will always be the greatest because it's the oldest. :uts away harp, shaking head:: I don't understand why someone would be willing to risk drinking something that could burn your insides...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*A tall, almost familiar form pushed the door open. A dark hood hid the face until she looked around to see who was here.*

She smiled as she pulled her hood back. "I would like a cool drink please. It is so good to see all of you! I must say it now though, I am only here for a short time, my wanderings let me pass this way so I had to come in."


----------



## Wraithguard

Inmates are we?

Good to see you here again. Even though I as well must be off again. Starvation, fatigue, battle, and pain is the life I live and I would not live it any other way.

No offense but all taverns are pretty much the same.


----------



## monob

to inglomo. yes my pub was made in the likness of yours.however it has diferant services besides a tavern. it has an extensive library a shop to buy essential supplies,and i do not have any of your exclusive drinks.i apolagize if you are offended by this but you can't be the best without compition.*looks at ara*welcome back wanderer how goes your travels. see any great battles on the road.


----------



## Arlina

::sighs:: As other's travels start to begin, mine soon come to an end. What a wonder. "May the road rise to meet you. May the wind be always at your back. May the sun shine warm upon your face. And rains fall soft upon your fields. And until we meet again, May God hold you in the hollow of His hand." ((irish blessing))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Thank you Arlina, it is good hear those words. No, my feet have not found much other then calm sand and stormy waves. Though it had been far too long sense I had last been there."

She grins towered Wrathguard. "Perhaps our paths should cross for a time? I may seem of a sweet face but I also can enjoy a good fight. But perhaps not. I know nothing about you other then what you have chosen to let us hear. You are a stranger to me and I to you."


----------



## Wraithguard

Then let the mysteries of our past be our bond of fellowship. The easiest way to learn more about me would be to observe my combat or to listen to what I say during my sleep. Words give way to passion in battle as it shows ones true heart and the fires that burn within. Even the coldest of hearts will burn with fiery passion as it's motions carry as fluid during the beauty of battle.


----------



## Maggot

Good to see you again Ingolmo I like your avatar. I'll have a root beer please Ingolmo. Anyone got any jokes I'm in the mood for one..... By the way Monob good luck with your tavern it will have to be good to beat Ingolmo's.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*hummm... a wanderer life... what a thought*

"That might indeed be the easiest way to learn of your life and past, but I do not think it all that wise to join your path without more then a passing thought and whim. I would have no trouble keeping myself safe but how do I know I could trust you?" 

*With that she asked for her white wine and some fruit, then walked to an out of the way table. It was going to be an interesting time if that conversation was continued and she didn't want to worry about the other guests right now.*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Turns to her with an odd look*

Walking my path may be more dangerous than you think. However I thrive in that danger and it has made me what I am today and I would not change that for anything. But, I am contradicting myself. I am not proud of myself as I am, I take pride in my past choices. Through tooth and bone and blood and iron I walked a path of hard choices and bad decisions but I have come to terms with the bad and remember wholly the good. In doing so there is nothing I regret and nothing I fear. After all, one who cannot stare into the abyss cannot stare into themselves, but one who has stared into themselves has stared into the face of death.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She listened from her table and thought a while in silence.*

"You seem to be sure of yourself. Perhaps we are not all that different after all..." She sighed. "If you must continuo this then please, come have a seat." *Pointing at the place across from her* "My path is a loonily one at times, but better that then to travel with the enemy, or trust a tartar. I came here for rest, food and drink. I have not tried to look for a companion and do not intend to lead you to think that I have. A friend is a good thing to have and be, but a fool I am not."


----------



## Wraithguard

*Takes a seat*

I do not believe you to be a fool, and have no desire for a companion on my adventures for that would only place them at great risk. Even now in the lightest of days my paths are dark and often fatal to those I travel with and would rather be chained in the abyss than allow my paths to bring danger to others, and take no offense to this but I have seen more than my fair share of betrayers and liars and trust little those I meet on the roads. As for your question earlier as to how you can trust me the answer is simple. You cannot. It would seem I would not have to warn you of the danger that trust can bring but as for me it has cause grievous pain and agony to myself and others and it no longer exists within me. I would like to end this conversation and move to lighter matters before I anger you.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"I am slow to anger in this place but it is wise of you. Shall I tell of my resent trip? I found my way to the cost and have spent some time watching the waves and listening to the gulls. My mother's family lives not far from there, it was good to see them once again. But perhaps I should ask, would you like a drink or anything before I get carried away?


----------



## Wraithguard

No, no please, go ahead! I had a full mug of Heartwine... somewhere.

This reflects the fact I just lost my cup of coffee in reality


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

coffee? I could use some of that! It WAS a long trip!

*Nodding she thinks where to start and what to tell. Her hand goes to her necklace and her eyes take on a faraway look* "When I left here I knew my path would take me towards the sea. I had not been there sense sometime last year. my path went over fields of wheat and grass, through shadowed hills and tall trees, finally the smell of the ocean mixed with that of the forest. The part of my spirt that belongs there pulled me to run over the last hill, across the smooth sand and into the powerful waves. I rested in the sun and walked in the rain when it fell. My family has long been in love with the sea, even to where my mother will say that I have more saltwater in my blood then is on my clothes. Have you ever had the chance to listen to the roar of the surf or feel the sand rub travel-sore feet? It is truly a magical place. It is where I made my vow to be a wanderer tell I grow weary and must settle to one place. Though that is not important to this story. I spent time exploring, climbing the cliffs and sitting in silence letting my mind rest and my sole drink deeply of the wonder and refreshment I found there. It was a sad time when I had to leave that behind me and come back to my path. I only have the memories and this." *She holds out a small white shell. It was only the size of a small coin and had little brown marks spinning from the center to the edges.* "This I found when I last looked across to the water. It is a small thing but in a way it shows that my hope is not useless. There are still places of peace and simple joy can yet be found by those who look for it.


----------



## Wraithguard

Well said. It shall now be long TILL I must once again traverse the great rift and sail to a land of shadow and death. But it is a journey that must be taken if I am to ever find what I seek.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

* a slightly confused look crosses her face...*

"You speak of death when I tell of living? What race are you from to seem to hold such wisdom and yet tell of lost hope or empty dreams? What is it you seek?"


----------



## Wraithguard

My race is an ancient one that is now forgotten. Of them I am the last and hold true to their power. A Black Nùmenorian out of Mordor am I, but having risen from the corruption of Sauron is a reason to not fear me. As for your other question, I seek what you found, as well as other, more personal things.


----------



## Arlina

::deeper sigh:: How nice it is to be able to stop for a rest once in a while and come back to a place that is like a home, however when the travels end, they are sometimes sad to leave. The friends that can be made from place to place are nice to have. ::says to self since everone else is in thier own conversations...:: How I wish for a way to be able to remember all the good times without having to present them orally...


----------



## monob

i think i need an ale please thank you.


----------



## ingolmo

The only reason you all think I don't post regularly here is that we have different timezones. I post once a day, and log out. But you are logged in at almost the same time, so you can have nice long conversations. 

Here's your ale, Monob. I take it that your and Blackstar's tungburners have been properly digested. 

The only reason I was annoyed with the Great Last House was that now over there, there'll be talk related to The Fat Balrog, and in the Fat Balrog, there'll be talk related to the Great Last House, and I don't want that to happen. No offense to you, Monob. I hope I've made myself clear.  

An interesting life you've had, Ara and Rai, just the type I like. Can someone else tell us of their decent. It would be interesting.


----------



## Wraithguard

(YOU WROTE THAT ENTIRE FIRST PARAGRAPH IN CHARACTER)

I sense nothing but fear, when you speak of monob's tavern. Are you afraid us wanderers shall abandon the Fat Balrog for the Last Great House? We are what we are and that means we will be everywhere. There is no concern about that and I will assure you we shall speak little if nothing of your fine tavern within the halls of the Last Great Hose.


----------



## e.Blackstar

*chugs her tungburner, wipes her mouth* Mmm, that's good stuff. *takes a sip of milk* Yep. Another, please.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Laughing from her corner.*

You are a brave one! It might be wise to follow that with some bread as well as milk.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

*Crazy dunedan wanderer enters through window, sits down on top of the back of barchair*
Hello, all.
Bartender, I'm going to do a bar trick, so can I have a cup of vinegar and a cup of baking soda? I'll clean up the mess and pay for the hospital bills, no fear. I doubt I can find anyone here who hates Feanor as much as I. But let's see. Barkeep, hurry up with the vinegar and baking soda.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Looks over to the wanderer*

You're somewhere in the Ered Luin, right outside the ancient city of Lindon and beside my home of Mithlond. The barkeep is out right now so you must be patient.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

All right, I'll get it myself. *steals into back room, comes out with wanted articles, eats the baking soda and drinks vinegar. Starts foaming at the mouth and barfs, then leaves for hospital.* Bye all. See ya tommorow.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Rubs face trying to ignore the strange actions.*

And once again we gain a guest only to be left wondering. Ah well. Did I ever get that wine? *She looks to Rai at the table with her* Can I get anything for you? I know well enough where things are kept.


----------



## Wraithguard

I never found that mug of Heartwine so I guess I could take another. I guess the curse of longevity is the fact that your ability to remember wanes over the years.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

*This time crazy Dunedan wanderer enters through chimeny (is that how you spell it?) and gets scorched by fire. Goes into back room, grabs a bottle of alcoholic miruvor, and sits at a table.*

Hi, I'm back sooner than expected. The doctor said I didn't need to be hospitalized for that last stunt. Does anyone in here hate feanor? I do. Anyway... *starts muttering to himself about world domination*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She glares mischievously at Rai before walking to the back room. When she returned she carried a tray with two full cups, a plate of fruit, some meat and bread.*

You can have some of this if you would like, and here's your drink. 

*She sat back in her place and started to pick through some of the fruit and meats. It was good to rest.*


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Hey Wraithguard, last time I checked your location, you were in an institution. Did you escape, like me, or is it none of my business?


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Sorry to leave so soon, but I have chores to do in the real world. Bye y'all.
*runs away and enters portal to real world.*


----------



## Wraithguard

(Nah just figured my posts needed a new look. New sig, new avies, and a new location)

Thank you Ara. At least some people here hold true to their sanity.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*The only response he gets is visible for just a moment. Her eyes sparkle with blue light and a small, haunting smile flashes across her face.*


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

*The Dunedan returns AGAIN and returns to his bottle of miruvor. He takes a swig and wipes his mouth with his sleeve.* Are we all writers here?!


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Well, I've finished my bottle of miruvor. Barkeep, take a silver penny for tip though you WEREN'T HERE!! Just kidding. I'll give you five silver pennies for your hospitality. *Tosses five coins into tip jar.* Bye Y'all.


----------



## Wraithguard

(For the sake of accuracy, it's Dùnedain)

Thus peace once more graces the Fat Balrog.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hello all! La, la,laaa! I'm in a fine mood today. Everything is going my way. Hmmm...could I get a couple hot buiscuts and some pork passed this way, a hobbit's gotta eat! I like the Silent Hill Three avatar, Wraithguard...its perty cool. La,la,la....

*smoked a bit of Old Toby before walking in the door*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It would seam that someone is having a good day. Have you been doing well my little friend?


----------



## Wraithguard

(Lets play a game called figure who I'm most obsessed with: I have 1 Angela avatar, 1 Lisa avatar, 2 James avatars, 1 Eddie avatar, 1 Alessa avatar, 3 Pyramid Head avatars, 1 Samael avatar, 1 Harry avatar, 5 Heather avatars, 1 Cybil avatar, 1 Laura avatar, and 1 Maria avatar)

Thank you. I do my part to support what (and who) I love. Even if it makes me look even more strange than before.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

*Crazy Dunedain (thank you for spelling correction) wanderer enters tavern and sits at the bar* Is the bar keep here? If so, I'd like a bottle of regular miruvor.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Sorry Y'all. Got to go. Maybe you'll have peace now. I can never stay in this bar for long! Bye Y'all.*Crazy Dunedain wanderer leaves*


----------



## Wraithguard

No I'm afraid he is not but I will fetch it for you.

*Digs around for a while until he finds what Tar-Elendil13 wants*

Here you are. Sorry for the wait.

And don't tell me Heather isn't hot!


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

*crazy Dunedain wanderer enters through window, sits at table* If no one is here to chat with me, I'll just have my usual miruvor and go. *goes into back room and gets miruvor, starts drinking.* Well if anyone wants to chat they better start now, no offense intended, because I gotta drink this and get out.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Sorry folks, got to go, I'm going to make my own tavern. But never fear, I will still advertise for my competitors in my siggy.


----------



## ingolmo

Well the Crazy Dunedain Wanderer has certainly brought some excitement here. (Sorry about posting the first para of my last post OOC.) And sorry that Ara and Rai have had to do some Barkeeping work for me. And here's another Tungburner, with Soapmilk, Blackstar. You've certainly got some strong intestines. And Rai, I liked your Samael avatar the most, so far. I didn't like Pyramid head.  
Anyway, has anyone noticed how commercialized the taverns here are becoming? First, everyone advertises The Fat Balrog and The Christian Cup on their sig. Then Monob makes the Last Great House and advertises it on his sig. And finally, I'm compelled to wipe out Gandalf's wise words and adveritise the Fat Balrog, for the sake of my business. 
I liked the Green Dragon days better.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Yum! *chugs tungburner* I think i'm addicted.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

*Crazy Dunedain wanderer enters, grabs a bottle of miruvor from back room, and sits at table* I don't think Taverns are being exactly *commercialized*, after all, no one's really making money off this. I think it's more that people are just showing others good places to go. I may be biased because I myself have links to taverns in my sig.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Well, I finished my bottle of Miruvor. Bye Y'all!


----------



## Arlina

::walks in and brushes dust off:: Boy does it feel good to be back to a familiar looking place! I hope to be here for a little while, now. ((i'm home everyone!! Governor's School is over and now I've got three weeks before school starts back again!! darn)) ::takes a seat:: Anything interesting happen while I was gone?


----------



## ingolmo

Lots. Read the previous pages for details. 
It seems like the wanderer Rai prefers the Last Great House over the Fat Balrog. 
Anyone want anything?


----------



## Wraithguard

(


ingolmo said:


> I didn't like Pyramid head.


 BLASPHEMY!)

I do not prefer any bar over the other I merely swap back and forth to which ever is quieter. Besides after I cursed the place I now have an obligation as a guard. Get me a mug of Curst Heartwine.


----------



## Arlina

Maybe we should blame you for no one coming into the Last Great House, Wraithguard! ::laughs:: However, it appears that all the pubs are slow. Could I have a glass of water? Too much birch beer could be bad for me...


----------



## Wraithguard

I'll get it. *Fetches Arlina's water and his own Heartwine* What do Innkeepers have against running their own Inns? I guess not everyone can be as free as we are. Pity that.


----------



## Arlina

Thank you. ::takes water:: It appears that wanderers always have more free time then barkeepers! ::laughs:: But we also have our times when we are unreachable. Times are strange and sometimes unforgiveable.


----------



## Wraithguard

There is always room to forgive. Even Morgoth can be forgiven for what he has done. Evil is something that is caused thus it is not truely a fault.


----------



## Arlina

Yes, forgiveness is something that needs to be handed out more often then most give. If one truely forgives, then one is not bitter against that person for what they have done and can move on to different matters. However, you say that evil is something that is caused, but isn't doing the act which is evil or 'being evil' mostly a choice? Therefore, it could be considered a fault, but in different terms.


----------



## Wraithguard

(HA! Check it out, I stole a picture of Walter Sullivan from some fansite and turned it into an avatar! Woohoo I finnaly got a SH4 avatar)

No one is _ever _beyond being saved. No matter how horrid their sins they are never too dark to repent. Remember that when the time comes.


----------



## ingolmo

(Walter Sullivan's face is a bit screwed up, Rai)
Sorry about not being here, I was a bit busy. If the Fat Balrog keeps on running along at this rate, you'll have to stay here, Rai. I doubt taverns can be quieter than this. 
*Goes off to e.Blackstar's table, and checks if she is allright.*
You're so quiet, that I'm wondering if a tungburner has knocked you out.


----------



## Hobbit-queen

Hey! Well, how are all my favorite beings of Middle Earth doing today? I'm kinda tired...I need a ginger ale.


----------



## Wraithguard

I'll get it. *fetches the ginger ale* It's about time you showed your face around here again. Have you grown weary of this place already?


----------



## ingolmo

Everyone seems to have run off somewhere except for us three, or a time-to-time four. Where's e.Blackstar, Ara, Kor, Monob, TE13 and the others? Eledhel's detaination's seemed to have gone on and on forever. 
*Takes a long sip of moonwater.* 
Want anything, anyone? I've recently patented another drink. It's the Dumb-draught. It makes the drinker extrememly happy and in a state of ecstasy for a period of time, and I haven't used any narcotic drugs in it. If it's too strong for you, I'll just throw a tungburner down your throat, to bring you to your senses.


----------



## e.Blackstar

eBlackstar is right here for your information.   

I have no idea where Eledhel is though. She was at a funeral for a few days when I posted that she would be gone, but she isn't STILL there obviously. Weird...*twilight zone music plays*


----------



## Wraithguard

Ara is off at a camp but she should be back soon. As for your Dumb-draught it sounds like it may make Tar-Elendil13 a bit smarter. Hopefully he will stop entering through windows. I forget where monob is off to. It would seem that this age is far too peaceful for people to get out and have adventures without all the war and darkness.


----------



## ingolmo

Looking at e.Blackstar's new Avatar, the age doesn't seem all that peaceful and nice. Another nice one. What's gotten into you these days. 
And more than Tar-Elendil13, it would be better for his brother, Ashigaru13. Here's a sample. *slides a Dumbdraught onto Rai's table.*
And would you like another tungburner, e.Balckstar? Not that I recommend it, for your sake.


----------



## e.Blackstar

What do you mean what's gotten into me? Ought I be offended?  

 I should be asking what's gotten into YOU, that you don't like my lovely avatars. So there.  








Ahem.  

I'll have a regular ginger ale for now.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*A slight moan was heard from the corner table. Slowly sitting back up, she rubbed her eyes and looked around the room.*

Oh, I'm sorry. Perhaps I should try something to sharpen my mind a little..?


----------



## ingolmo

What I mean by what's gotten into you these days, is that surprisingly, these days, you're having avatars that seem nice to me, which is not at all normal for me in your avatar's case. And finally, sanity reigns. eBlackstar asks for a ginger ale. Here you go.
And a sharpening of minds. Hmm... If you want to do that literally, go to Tar-Elendil13 or Ashigaru13, and play something with them, but if you mean it in the way I take it, here's a fresh moonwater.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you. *She sips at the drink while looking around the room.* I am sorry if I offended anyone by my... um... absences. Though it would seem that I might be able to keep my eyes open for a little while now.


----------



## ingolmo

Nope, no one's offended, or not me at least. Who would be offended by a wanderer having long wanderings? Does anyone know where Kor has gone?
I haven't seen him around here for a while now.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

hi, I'm back. Barkeep, give me some miruvor, but add some flavor... hmm... honey added to miruvor sounds great! Just heat it, so it's a homogenous mixture.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

This may seem stupid, but... I got a new fishing rod! My last one my bro, (you may know him as ashi) broke  but now I got a new one better than before! Yay!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She shakes her head before answering ingolmo with a slight smile.*

I have been wondering the same thing. For all I know, Kor and Rai could have gotten into a battle that will take the rest of the year to decide the winner. But it could simply be that neither of them has had time to stop in here lately.


----------



## ingolmo

Here's your Miruvor mixed with honey, TE13. (Was your last post in character or out of character?) And if he would, can you bring Ashigaru to this place? As you might have noticed, I'm a bit customer-less these days. 

And God knows, maybe Rai and Kor did get into a fight, I'd better go and check. *Takes a cloak hanging close by and leaves, making a rather sudden disappearance.*


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Oh yeah, that was in character. I suddenly appeared without anyone knowing it. I am a crazy Dunedain. Ashi hasn't been on lately (since I've been on all the time) but now that we have internet connection on our own compies you may see more of him. That may seem a blessing to some and a curse to those who actually know him.  

TE13


----------



## ingolmo

*Appears again in a few minutes.*
No, I've gone and searched all the areas one league in all directions from here. 
And do you all have a problem with the good, faithful, Fat Balrog? If not, can y'all pay a visit once in a while!?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I'm sorry. I just let my mind wander from here... 

Could I get a moonwater? Or perhaps something stronger might be better...?


----------



## Arlina

::walks slowly through door, rubbing eyes:: Hello? ::sits down at nearest seat:: I just wanted to say that I'm sorry that I've been gone, ingolmo. ::yawns:: You know, with wanderering and all that jazz...


----------



## Wraithguard

*Walks into bar wearing wicked black steel armor and a giant sword*

Must... have... pie! I've been walkin a good distance and the goblins 'aven't been good on me accent. I'd like a drink if you dun care.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Welcome back my friends!  (Cool new avatars!) Have you both been well?


----------



## Wraithguard

(Our avatars are still very similar)

*Trying to shake off the thought of Goblins* Little guys really get on me... my nerves. I don't know why it is _my _duty to protect them. All has been well for me with the exception of a few events but those are irrelevant. How have ye... you been?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(but cool all the same!)

I have been well, thank you. *A smile lightens her face* I can get you your pie if you tell me what you want, just name it. Perhaps I can get my drink while I am back there.


----------



## ingolmo

No, you don't have to. I'm back. Here's a Fangornian pie and some ale, Rai. And do you actually mean that you want a Tungburner, Ara?  Well, here you go, but drink it at your own risk. I've given a soapmilk, just in case... 
And cool new avatar, Arlina. You seem to be obsessed with wolves it seems. 

Anyway, I shall be gone on a long, perilous, journey for about a month. Though I will be able to pop in, from time to time, I do think you'll need a barkeep. So during the time when I'm gone, I'll let Ara barkeep (though she has already done a lot of barkeeping in the past.) So I'll be going now, and I hope Ara will take care of my tavern when I'm gone. Namarle.

*Walks out with his regular staff and a traveller's cloak.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Good time for this drink then. Well, I've at least been asked this time. I hope you have a safe trip Ingolmo. Namarie mellon nin, varyuvantel tielyanna." *She looks at the strange contents of the cup before placing it to her lips and draining as much as she could in one long draft. Her eyes started to water as she reached for the soapmilk.* "Well, that was enough for me! *She shivers and hopes the soapmilk would work faster, that might not have been a good idea, but at least it did the trick. Shaking it off she stands up and asks if she can get anyone anything.*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Feels stupid and confused*

I could use some _edible_ food after eating the garbage that the Goblins call a meal. Anything will do, especially any meat.


----------



## Arlina

((yeah..I have a problem with keeping the same avatar...but their all from Wolf's Rain thus far...))

I'll take something to drink, please. Something cold, something fizzy, something that is refreshing will do...::shrugs and smiles::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well, for meat I could get you a steak or meat pie or something. And how about a Moonwater Arlina? I tend to prefer that to whatever is in that thing. *She waves her hand at the remaining stuff in her cup.* Would that work?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Vanishes into the back only to return with a tray of drinks and dishes to chose from.* 'I hope you find something to your likings. Would you know of anyone who could watch this place for a while? Something has come up and as you have seen, I was the one asked because I might be here. Perhaps one of you?' *She looked at Rai and Arlina with a tempting smile* 'After all, I will only be gone a short time, but I can not leave without knowing that someone is in my place. Ingolmo would not be happy to learn that I had just run off without a replacement.'


----------



## Wraithguard

Why dont we just get Tar-Elendil13 to do it because Arlina has the last great house and I'm gonna be gone too so  and no one else even comes here.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Is that really wise?! Though it might work to get some, err... interesting people in here.  Perhaps I will do that. Sorry Ingolmo! I hope this is alright!  

-------------

*After writing a message to T13 she sends it with the fastest messenger to be found. Having gathered her things, picked her bag up and having pulled the hood of the dark cape over her brown hair, she walked to the door. Pausing for a moment, the figure turned back to her friends and bowed gracefully. Leaving them with a smile, the door closes behind her and she vanished down the road.*


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

Hi. This may be the only time I'm on here this week. So, help yourself to drinks (I trust you all will pay) and if anyone gets rowdy, you're on your own. I will sort out any disturbances when I get back.

TE13


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Runs through the door, her cape flying behind her, she stops so fast that she almost falls over as the edge of the fabric tangles around her feet.*

"Or not... Was it really this calm while I was gone?! Did no one come by?! Sheerly there must be something keeping travelers from coming here! Is nothing to be done?! Hello? 

*She paces around the empty room, pausing to look out the windows and clean things up in passing. After a time of ringing silence she brings out her little pipe and lets it's sweat voice fill the air. A lonely, sad tune could be heard down the way and slowly it changed and became inviting and haunting at the same time. It fell on the ears of passers by and she hoped it might be enough to bring someone, anyone in.*


----------



## ingolmo

Your pipe does have a great affect, Ara, and I understand exactly how you feel about wanting people to come by. I'm afraid that though I've come, I've only come for a small time. I shall be leaving early tomorrow morning when all of you are asleep. (OOC-I've been able to find time to go to cybercafe.)
*Walks over and takes a Moonwater, now feeling at home. Also takes a large apple and a chunk of Lembas.*
Nice to give you company for while, Ara, but I'm afraid I'll be gone when you wake up tomorrow. Hope you get a lot of customers, and more company. I'll try to pop up once or twice again, before I come back regularly again, so you'll definitely have a bit of company. Anyway, I'm tired. See you later. *Walks over to a warm room, hoping to get a good night's sleep before leaving again.*


----------



## Niirewen

Hi, AraCelebEarwen! I decided to drop by after reading your post in the Rantings thread. I see that things are rather slow around here.. would you like some company?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*At last! A guest! wooohoooo!!!*

*The pipe had been silent for a little while now, so when the door opened she jumped to her feet with a beautiful smile on her face.*

Welcome my friend! Yes, please come in! Can I get you anything, or do you simply want to keep me from falling into desperate boredom?


----------



## Arlina

((I'm sorry that I've been gone for a while..I wasn't allowed to get near the computer because I was rude...::shakes head:: oh well...I'm back know!! I just wanted to say that I'm sorry!!))

::walks in:: I'm sorry Ara that I was gone...::looks around:: looks like I wasn't the only one missing though....


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

At last! Mellon nin!  How goes you path? It has been far to silent here without you. I hope you are doing well! *She runs over and gives her a hug.* Please, let me get you something. What shall it be?


----------



## Arlina

Aye! I'm doing very well. My path was long and very hard, but I am fine. ::returns hug:: If ye must get me something, how about a float? Any flavor will do! ::smiles:: How are ye my friend? Any news from yeer travels? I hear that ye have also just returned?!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That I have. All went well and I am now safely back here for a while. My path should not be taking anywhere too soon. *Going to the bar she swiftly makes and returned with the float in hand.* Here. Make your self at home.


----------



## Arlina

::takes float with a smile and sits down near a table:: Thank ye. I appreciate this! ::takes a long drink:: As long as ye are safely back from yeer travels, then all is well. I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## Niirewen

*Decides to join in the conversation* Hello, Arlina. I'm new to The Fat Balrog, but it seems very nice so perhaps I'll stay awhile. Thank you for offering Ara, that float looks good, may I have one too?


----------



## Arlina

::looks up:: Hallo! Yes, why don't ye stay for a while. It's pretty nice here once business picks up, however it's nice sometimes even without all the noise! ::big smile::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Certainly! Just a moment. *Goes to the bar and returns with another float.* Here, I hope you like it. This really is a good place to find ones-self. Perhaps you would like to ask Arlina if she might play us something, if not I would be happy to bring out my panpipe! *Her smile is bright and her voice holds a laughing tone to it. She spins back to help herself to a glass of cool water, her brown hair flowing behind her.*


----------



## Niirewen

Are there usually a lot of people around here? Some music would be lovely, thank you.


----------



## Arlina

::smiles:: There was a few people here earlier, then most went off on some adventure but promises to return sometime. I'll be glad to play a song for ye! What would ye like to hear? Would ye want to join in with me Ara? :ulls out harp::


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I would love to join you my friend, but I find that my feet will not let me be still. *Spinning around again, her long blue dress fluttered and danced. A beautiful smile lights her face and her voice starts into a lovely, singsong tune as she dances across the floor.*


----------



## Arlina

::she listens to Ara's voice for a few notes, then quickly picks up the tone and plays it on her harp. she closes her eyes and listens as the music bounces off the walls:: The song is beautiful Ara, where did you learn such a wonderful melody?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"There are some things I remember from my childhood." *Her movements didn't slow as she spook. Blue eyes shining, dark brown hair floating and fine dress spinning with every twirl. The light from the window and candles caught on the silver trim of the skirt making it shimmer and glow. She closed her eyes as memories flooded back to her.* "I was one of few maidens chosen to go before the lord of our land. He though me something I was not willing to be... that is part of why I became a wanderer." *She had slowed and stooped by now. Only the light fabric of her skirt waving slightly in the music.* Please though, keep playing. And thank you for being here. Can I get anyone anything?


----------



## Niirewen

Thank you for offering, but I'm fine for now. That song was lovely.


----------



## Arlina

::nods and continues playing the song, her eyes looking sad:: I'm fine, thank ye for asking. I'm sorry to hear such as sad childhood. I wish that ye didn't have to suffer such a fate so young.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Sighing slightly* Perhaps... but let us not think on such things now. Is there not something I can do for anyone? *Looking around she sees that the fire could use some more wood. Walking over, she starts to place the logs into the flames and then steps back to watch the leaping and dancing blaze.* Something that helps us and yet can cause so much pain and loss... *The voice fades as she decides to rest in on of the soft chairs not far from the hearth.*


----------



## Arlina

::she continues to play the harp, but feeling the mood has turned into a sadden one, she makes the melody her own and brightens up the beat by adding a few notes and changing the tempo:: No, I don't think that I'll take anything right know, maybe later ye can get me something to drink ::smiles::


----------



## Niirewen

*Deciding to join Ara by the fire, she sits in an inviting velvety chair. Gazing into the shifting flames, she is calmed by the gentle crackling and allows her mind to wander deeply through distant thoughts and memories.*

*Breaking out of her reverie, she begins to listen to Arlina's beautiful harp-song. A gentle smile brightens her face as she listens to the cheery tune.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Glancing up she smiles to find company.* How about you? Do you have any tales we might hear? *Her hand strays to the charm hanging from the chain around her neck and her gaze passes over the room before going back to the fire. It was good to have the music and someone to talk to, if there might only be more guests... but the peace was rather nice.*


----------



## Niirewen

I've had hardships in my past, but I'm afraid they wouldn't make a tale worth telling, and I try not to dwell on them. But for now I'm something of a wanderer, I'm still trying to find myself and where I belong. But what about you? I've heard that you have wandered much also.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That is true. I am young yet to some, but my eyes have seen many things, my feet traveled far and many years have past me by. *Her fingers still playing with the charm she looked around now* A tale you ask? You said it as well as I could. But perhaps if Ingolmo finds his way back he will have some to tell.  I hope he finds no argument with how we've kept this place.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A familiar presence is felt. Somewhere within the land our friend has set foot! But what is this!? Did he have such a pressing errand as to not have time to stop by his own bar!? Inglomo! Can you hear me? Are you there? You can't leave me hanging here!! ...no... you probably could... 

Can I help anyone? Hello?


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*a fighting sound is heard outside and a familiar looking hobbit leaps in the window*

Hallow! How are my fine friends doing this day and time? Just had a quarrel with a pack of man-eating Wargs....how did they get here anyway? Well, if it isn't too much trouble, may I have a honey roasted whole chicken with the works...topped with mushrooms and gravy made from dragon claw? I'm starving! Haven't eaten in days...those wargs have had me on my toes for I don't know how long!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Having jumped slightly at the sounds outside, a surprised smile crossed her face as she recognized the little guest.* "I would say 'well met' but you seem to have only just kept your heals with you, little one. And no, it will be no trouble at all." *She ran into the back to put things together and after a short time returned with a full plate balanced in one hand and a cool drink in the other.* "Here you are. All has been going well, though it has been almost too peaceful these last few days. By the looks of it, you may have had the most interesting time lately. *The smile stayed with her as she spoke, her blue eyes again holding a sparkle of light.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*takes plate and begins to shovel down food*

Well, it has been rather eventful lately...I was just minding my own and tending the garden when the strangest thing happened to me. *takes another large bite* This young hobbit bloke began tugging at my trousers, and then looked up at me with rather large gray eyes. Dunno what was wrong with the little kid...it seemed as if he couldn't talk. Anyway, there was a sharp pain at the back of my head and the next thing I know...I'm in a camp of Mordor orcs, my back tied to a tree....and of course you wouldn't want to know what happened next...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Having decided to got off her feet for a little, Ara had helped herself to a drink and was sitting at the bar listening to the story. One eyebrow raised slightly as the voice stopped, a teasing note blended in the last few words.* "But it would seem that there may yet be more to tell little one. Please, go on, if you would." *She smiled and sipped at the wine in her glass while watching the little round face.* "Thought I might worn you to not try talking with your mouth so full!"


----------



## Hobbit-queen

*smiles and wipes off a bit of gravy that is dribbling down her chin* "As I was saying, I woke up tied to a tree. Orcs were milling around everywhere...they seemed to ignore me for quite a while. I said, "Excuse me!*a few ugly heads turn my way* What would orcs want a simple hobbit for?" A rather skinny, snaggle toothed orc came right up to me and withdrew a blade. *pops a few more mushrooms in the already full mouth* This dagger--- it was obviously sharp, and was inlaid with stones as green as the hills of the Shire! The orc then began to speak. "You know what this is...don't you?" I stared back with a look of confusion. "What are you talking about, uhh..sir?" He then flipped the blade to the opposite side, and ingraved on the handle was my father's name.....hmmm, do you serve pies...a blackberry cobbler would be great for desert!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*She couldn't help but laugh.* "Surely there is no question about your being a true hobbit! You have a gift for stories and a never ending hunger! *Vanishing into the back she quickly returned with a large plate of warm cobbler. Setting it in front of HQ, Ara sat at the table and looked expectantly across at her.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

After holding her breath for a little too long, Ara brings out a strange looking box and places it on the table. "This, my friends, is something found in a far off land. I have brought it here to share the magic found within it. Would you like to see?

She opens the little sparkling box and the room was filled with strange new sounds.

http://music-files.download.com:80/mp3download/100458003/192/Abenza-Zen.mp3
http://music-files.download.com:80/mp3download/100710025/192/Beoulve-Enchanted_Forest.mp3
http://music-files.download.com:80/mp3download/100466208/192/Abenza-Dance_with_the_rain.mp3

I hope these are to your liking.


----------



## ingolmo

What'dya think you're doing, ignoring my tavern like this!? Hey, but it seems like none of the inns are running nowadays. Well, now I'm back. So, everything will become normal again. 

So, I've returned to TTF. I'm sorry that this will be a totally OOC post, but first I want to apologize for being away so long when I'd said I'd be back by mid-August. Oh well... Things have changed. I can't find any of the old threads. I'll have to adjust by butting into the new wave, instead of going on riding the old one. I'll be posting regularly from tomorrow again. See ya later. 
(Wow, it's GREAT to be back again; I feel as if I've come back home after ages, although I'm sitting in my house right now. TTF's really like a second home to me. )    

Your friendly barkeep, 
Ingolmo

PS-Congrats e.Blackstar and Ara on reaching 1000 and 500 posts respectively.  I'm still stuck on 282.


----------



## Wraithguard

Hey! I'll come back too! Now we can return to the norm of the Fat Balrog. If you call AraCelebEarwen, e.Blackstar, Arlina, and myself normal.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Normal? Me? hummm... 

Welcome back!  I really did try to keep the place going! Honest, I did!  I even pulled it back up a time or two... But it's still here and I'm here and it looks like Rai's back and others are sure to follow! 

 The Fat Balrog is OPEN!!!!!!! Come on in!!!!!! 

((IC)) "Now, if it is not too much to ask, could I have a cold mug of something? I've been on duty for a little longer then was asked and could do with a little refreshment."


----------



## Wraithguard

*Fetches a pint of cold bitters for Ara and a gallon of Heartwine for himself*

Any interesting events come up in my absence?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She nodded in thanks and leaned back in her chair. "Not much to tell, not that I can think of. Only a certain hobbit wandering in and out and a few stories shared over drinks. It has been very quiet. What of you sir? Have you nothing to speak of?"


----------



## Wraithguard

Nothing worthwhile or interesting. Pity that.


----------



## ingolmo

Normal is bad, abnormal is good, Rai.  
And sorry for not expressing my gratitude when I came back, Ara, I know you tried to keep things normal, but after all, running a tavern in this part of the couuntry is hard. 
I'm going to try and round up e.Blackstar, Arlina, Hob-queen, TE13 and the others again. 
Anyone want anything? If not, I'm going to find the old crowd (if it can be called a crowd  ), elsewhere.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Smashes arm on bar*

Cursed blood flow. I'm certainly glad you bought the gallon mugs. Oh, and before you go, could I get a refil... or two?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Trying not to grin too broadly. "Are you sure you need all that much Rai?" Looks back over to Inglomo. "It really was not much trouble my good sir. I am glade to have helped, and it _would_ be good to have a few others come back." She looks around a moment then decides on what she wants. "If you could, a large piece of hot black berry pie would be very welcome."


----------



## Arlina

::strolls in, a smile on her face:: So I was kindly told that the pub was back in action? Got kind of lonely at the Great House, so I decided to come by and visit. How's everyone been? ::sits down close by, still smiling::


----------



## ingolmo

Great, company!  
The Last Great House is lonely, is it? Does Monob even care to drop by his inn sometimes?
Anyway, a piece of hot black-berry pie, and some refills for Rai; here they are.
Seems like things are back to _normal_ again. Oh well...


----------



## Wraithguard

*Wakes up from nap (after waiting for so long on his refil)*

Thank you. Things are not normal yet. We still need Blackstar and Hobbit-queen.


----------



## Arlina

::shakes head:: Monob hasn't stopped by since the inn was handed over to me care! ::smiles:: I'll take a Birch beer please!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Left to your own means were you? Poor thing, must be a hard role for someone that prefers to travel. Unless you have decided to settle down for a time?!" She shot her an amused look. "No, it is good to see you back here, you are always welcome to have some time off if you need it."

The warm smell of pie reminded her to thank Inglomo before she took good sized bite. "Any cream to go with this thing? Iced would be great!"


----------



## Wraithguard

Should monob ever return would you like me to hurt him for you, just a little bit?


----------



## e.Blackstar

I know him in Real Life.

Shall I hit him for you?


----------



## Arlina

Everyone is so nice. I appreciate everything!! Ye are all too kind!! ::laughs:: I really don't mind working inn, but it would be nice if monob would come by and visit it once in a while....::smiles:: Where's my drink? ::looks around::


----------



## ingolmo

Welcome back, e.Blackstar!  

Funny how a little sentence of mine stirred up so much conversation in a mainly conversation-less place. Just goes to show how much human nature reacts to gossip; even though this can't be called gossip, just caring about a long-lost barkeep and TTFer, right?  

Hmm... icy, sweet, icing cream for Ara and a birch-beer frost for Arlina, and things seem quite nice arounnd here.


----------



## ingolmo

(Sorry, my exams will be going on till the 26th. I won't be able to drop in till then. If anyone does care to drop by, please self serve yourself.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having finished off the fine treat earlier, Ara walked to one of the windows with a rather blank look on her face. She pulled up her hood and, opening the door, only paused for a moment. "I need to find my lost thoughts, I hope to be back soon." 

The weather was good and she spent several hours simply wandering and letting her mind rest before finally turning back to the inn. 

She opened the door to a quiet room, nothing much had changed while she was gone. "If anyone needs something, you may ask me if you can not find it on your own. I am going to be by the fire." With that, she moved silently to one of the couches; removing her dark cloak, the rounded neckline of a light blue dress could be seen draped around her shoulders. Tossing the cloak over the back of the large piece of furniture, she walked to the front of the couch and let her long hair spread out around her as she collapsed into the soft pillows. Ara's gaze wandered over the flickering and dancing flames, her mind crowded and empty all at the same time.

((ooc: I've got an odd case of writer's block. I want to do something but all I can get is random ideas that fade as quick as they come.   oh well, it's getting better, slowly, but it is.  ))


----------



## Fugitive1992

*opens door* hey peoples! 

*walks up to the bar* where's the bar tender? eh.
i guess i'll just get it my self. * mutters to self* as usual. 
I'm new in town. I'm a-looking for, ah..., Sabeen. she around here some where? * looks around* oook. i guess not. can i get some root beer? * sits down


----------



## Wraithguard

*Merecats poke heads out of burrows*

A new face! Glad to have you with us!
Been way too quiet around here


----------



## e.Blackstar

*walks in and listens to the conversation* (despite the fact that I never actually walk out...)

She's Firawyn now, love.  

And just so you know Arlina, I talked to monob the other day. His mom banned him off TTF  so he can only get on at school...and he doesn't have a study hall. He sends his regards and says to do with the House as you will.  

And I'l have a...um...a milkshake.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara turned away from the fire and rested her crossed arms on the back of the couch; a smile sparkling in her eyes. "Welcome indeed. Please, get whatever you want." Then looking over at Blackstar. "If you want it, go and get it!" She grinned and fell back into the pillows. Thoughts were at long last starting to become clear again, and ideas finally were not floating off as quickly.


----------



## eledhel11

*enters the tavern with arms open wide* Hello, everyone!!!! I'm baaaaaaaack! (Mwahaha...)
For those who don't know me, I am eledhel, an elf, friend of e.Blackstar and monob's girlfriend, the one who recruited him to the forum. (At first, he just used my account to talk, and people thought I was even more crazy than I really am.  )
I have been gone for a long time, and haven't read much of what's happened while I've been gone. But now I'm BACK!!!! Aren't y'all happy!
I'll try to get monob to come more, but like e. said, its hard for him. I think I'm going to yell at his mom for banning him, but that might just get him in more trouble. I don't want to be on his mom's bad side!
*grabs a milkshake for e.Blackstar, a root beer for the Fugitive-dude, and a Mello Yello for herself, gives them to the people who wanted them* Here ya go.
See ya in English class, e.!


----------



## e.Blackstar

Ladies and gentlemen, she's back!


----------



## Fugitive1992

well, hi there. 
thancks for the root beer. * walks over to a coner *.
elendhel. what's your back round?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((ooc- I'm going to be silly now; I just feel like it.  ))

Jumping out of the couch, Ara grabs the little flute and starts a teasing, joyous tune. Her feet would not stay still; her long hair flying and swaying as she danced to the growing music.

((ooc- *singing* "I feel good! I knew that I would! I feeeeeeel nice..." hehe, Writer's block bites the dust!    for now anyway...))


----------



## Fugitive1992

*looks at e.blackstar* 

is she always like this?
if so, i might wonna get another rootbeer


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She let the music fade as she neared the couch again, a bright smile on her slightly reddened face and her eyes sparkling with mischief. One last twirl and she landed in the pillows and placed the flute back where it had had been kept in her cloak. "No, I am not like this all too often, and yet when I am feeling like it..." 

Ara only grinned, happy and now starting to grow tired as she had had a long day with her wanderings and such. Carefully hiding a yawn, Ara flopped down into the soft couch and pulled the cloak over herself. The fire drew her eyes and soon she found herself drifting into sleep.


----------



## Arlina

"What?!" ::sits straight up:: "Hello?" ::looks around, rubbing head:: I think something was in my birch beer...or either I was just so tired that I've been out for a long time...((either that or I've been so busy that I haven't had time to even get on-line in the past week..sorry my friends))


----------



## Fugitive1992

can some one toss an apple over here?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The thunk was heard only slightly before the yell. "Hey! Who tossed this thing?!" Ara held up a large apple that had just slammed into her forehead, bringing her out an otherwise peaceful slumber. "If you wanted me to get up you might as well have dumped a pot of water on me! That would not leave a bruise!" Pouting slightly, she chucked the apple and rubbed at a reddened spot above her eye.


----------



## Fugitive1992

hey!
i'm on the other side of the room. sorry 'bout yer head. _now_ would yu like some water dumped on yu?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Growling quietly. "No, I am well awake now thank you." She gets up and walks to the bar to help herself to a hot cup of coffee and finds a box of chocolates hidden in one of the cabinets. '_Perfect! Just what I need!_'


----------



## Fugitive1992

*walk over to the bar and grabs an apple* can i get some coffee, please


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Sure, just a moment." Ara put the box back after taking out a few of the rich candies and picks up another cup. Having filled it with the steaming drink, she pushes it across the bar. "I do not think we have properly met. I am Ara, what name do you go by?" Taking a sip of her drink, she listened for an answer.


----------



## Fugitive1992

Fugitive1992! but you can just call me Moe. it's easier that way.

*grabs the sugar and cream*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Dropping one of the chocolates into the hot drink, she lets it melt and mix in. "Moe?" She grins slightly. "Alright, Moe it shall be. You look to be a wanderer, or are you just going from one place to the next? I used to come and go at a whim, and still do at times, but I always end up back here sooner or later. This is a good place."


----------



## Fugitive1992

so far im just wondering. but i think im gonna stay he while. it's quite. i like it this way. so Ara, whats yer story?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"My story? A lot and nothing. Truly there is not much to tell; nothing interesting at least." Ara smiled and took a drink of the chocolate coffee before looking around. "Would you care to join me by the fire? The seats there have to be some of the best in the room and I would like to get off my feet while I can."


----------



## Fugitive1992

*sure * grabs apple and coffee w/ a spoon**


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

They find their seats, Ara taking the couch again and curling her feet back up under herself. "I could tell you some if you wish, though it really is not much..." Ara sipped at her drink as Moe nodded, it only took a few moments to think what to tell. 

"As has been said, a wanderer I am. I have been many places and seen many things but nothing out of the ordinary, unless you take the time to notice it. The ocean has long been one of my favorite places to go. The waves and fresh air have a deep holding on my kinsfolk. Some could rightly say that there is more sea-water then blood in my veins." She laughed slightly and continued. "But forests, rivers, grass lands and other places hold their own gifts for those who take the time to find it. I try never to rush when I go anywhere, it is the only way to make it worth one's time and effort every now and then. From what I see and feel, I am able to think up bits of poems and even songs but they always fade too quickly to put down." She paused to sip at her drink. 

"When I found my way here, I decided to rest for a while and slowly found myself liking it more and more until I only wander at times and then it is not as far or brings my path back this way. But as I have said, I do not have much to tell and only things to think over and remember and look forward to. Wanderer's feet can only stay still so long but mine do not bother me much yet, it only takes a days walk to clear my head and I am back to helping here." She stopped and drank some more coffee while her gaze drifted to the fire burning happily in the hearth.


----------



## Fugitive1992

*starts nodding her head getting interested* i prefure the mountains myself. *starts thinking* then again....i haven't been too the beach somewhere around 8 or so years. i wouldn't mind going there again. * grabs a knife and a forkto cut the apple.* humm...*picks up a stick and sticks the apple on and starts roasting the apple* mmm.....I luv roasted apples!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Blinking quickly, she looks from the fire to the cup of coffee in her hands. "This stuff must not be as strong as it could be! That or my mind wandered where my feet would be a long time reaching..." Smiling slightly at her own laps in attention, she looked around and found that nothing had yet changed. *sigh*


----------



## Fugitive1992

so umm.. now what? do you want anymore coffee? im gonna get some coffee


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*hello? *voice echoes around the halls**

"More coffee would be good, thank you. Do you think we should start something to try bringing people back? It has been very quiet around here as of late... Too quiet if you ask me." Ara stood up and walked over to the bar. Digging through the shelves again, she soon had a rang of foods and drinks set out for anyone to pick from. Only the box of chocolates was not set out, she would keep them for later.

"There. A free meal for anyone that comes in today. Though maybe it would help to add something?" She smiled as she brought out the little flute. Finding a place on one of the chairs, she fingered the flute, thinking what to play and then started in a slow, dancing tune.


----------



## Wraithguard

*During a relaxing nap, his head falls off the edge of the table and hits the metal pole beneath it*

Huh what!? Oh, must have fallen asleep again. _Please_ get me some Heartwine and blueberry pie.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara puts the flute down with a teasing smile. "Coming right up good sir. I hope you are doing well enough?" She walked to the bar and picked up a good sized plate of pie and a large mug which she filled to the top before taking both over to Rai's table. "Here you are. Anything else?"


----------



## Fugitive1992

*grabs a bunch of grapes and starts tossing them up in the air and catching 'em in her mouth* ''yummy'' *swallows a mushy one* ''ew! gross! ew ''


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Laughing. "Be careful you do not choke my friend. We need all the guests we can get right now, losing one would do no good." Grins and starts digging through the chocolates.


----------



## Fugitive1992

fine. i'll just start juggeling. * throughs 3 apples in the air* AH! *looks up too see all 3 apples falling on her.* OWWEEE! *rubs heads*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Laughs*

Congratulations my friend, Perhaps you would have more luck with something a little... softer?


----------



## Fugitive1992

well. seeing how all the apples just landed on my head, they may be a little softer. Don't you think?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Quite possibly... But would you consider saving the apples for a pie? I think that those us who are here should have a treat, on the house." Stops after hearing her words. "And do not think I mean the roof!" Half smiles and walks behind the bar. "If you would like, I can get a fine apple pie baked up for whoever would like some. Sound good? After all, you never know who might smell it cooking and stop in for a while."


----------



## Wraithguard

PIE!

I can smell it over my modem already. I shall have some!


----------



## Daranavo

Though no one had seen him enter nor sit down, he was there just the same on a stool at the bar. Bucky spoke in a upbeat tone. 'Well, whats a hobbit gotta do to get a pint round here eh?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Walking back out with a bubbling hot pie, Ara is about to set it on the counter when she catches sight of the new face. "Oh! Hello there. A pint is it? Just a moment, let me put this where _someone_ can not just take it." Glances briefly towards Rai as the apple pie is pushed back out of the way to cool. 

It only took a moment to pick up and fill a mug before she spun around and placed it in front of the hobbit. "There you are little sir. Might I ask your name? We do not see many of you kind out here, you are welcome to stay as long as you wish, as are any of our guests." She smiled kindly and turned to look and make sure the pie was still where she had put it.


----------



## Daranavo

He smiled and toasted to her before he took a sip. "The name is Bucky Tumbletoe and you ave a fine Inn here. Are you the lass tha I need to be askin for a room? I'll be in town for a night and a bit."


----------



## Wraithguard

Somone else has decided to grace us with their presence. Welcome to one of the quietest inns around.

*Reaches for the steaming pie*


----------



## Fugitive1992

So, little hobbit. what kind of hobbit are you? Shirefolk? River-folk?


----------



## Daranavo

The hobbit had half of his mug emptied before he answered. "I be of the shire!...Ooo...that pie sure does look good." He felt his stomach growl furiously.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sorry to take so long, got side tracked. *

Looking back from the curls of steam she nodded with a smile to Bucky’s earlier question. “I do not own this place, but I have been left to take care of it every once in a while; though more and more as of late.” Turning back, she grinned to catch Rai reaching across the counter. Swatting at him with the edge of a rag, she picked up the pie and took it away a little to cut and serve it more evenly. 

She continued talking over her shoulder. “Yes, if you would like a room, I know we have some for those of your kind. They cost only a few coins but are some of the best rooms around. And as you can see, we are by no means crowded so you have plenty to pick from.” Plates full of warm, spiced apple pie were set on a try as she turned back from where she had been working. “Now then, who would like some?”


----------



## Fugitive1992

have weany vinnella ice cream? if so put some of that a-top of my peice. if you would?


----------



## Wraithguard

*Mumbles as he proceeds to devour his miniscule slice of pie* "Evil... rag... thing."

Do you know of any others who would be interested in patronizing this fine (lonely) inn?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Now Rai, it's not _that_ small a piece." Hands on hips and eyes narrowed slightly. "And I did not snap you that hard. I _could_ make another if someone knows where to get some more apples." She grinned. "Iced cream? I think I can get you some." 

Vanishes into the back and comes out with a bucket. Here it is, anyone else want a bit?" She dished out a large, white scoop of the ice cream and put it on top of a dish before pushing it over to Moe. 

"Anything else? Or might I have mine now?" A cool scoop of ice cream was put on another dish and Ara set one arm at the edge of the counter and let herself lean a little as she picked up a fork to get a bite.


----------



## Fugitive1992

"thank you Ara. i wasn't really expecting anything!" * grabs her fork and takes a bite* " mmmmmmm...yummy"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Laughs and tries a bitefrom her dish. A happy smile fills her face as the warm spice and cool cream take its welcome toll on her senses. "Maybe I should make these more often..? What would you all think of that? But I will warn you, I might have to have someone gather a few things. Apples mainly." She looked over some of the faces, an almost playful smile as her eyes sparkled. "No cost to those who help and perhaps a bigger piece as well."


----------



## Fugitive1992

*i can gather the apples if you like? *


----------



## Daranavo

He set 2 silvers onto the counter. "A room for a fort night will do nicely. And more of this delicious pie too please and thanks." He said as he slid his plate toward her. He smiled as he looked at her squarely.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"It will be good to have you join us, master Tumbletoe." She picked up the coins and placed a key next to another plate of pie. "I hope you will enjoy your time here. New faces are quite welcome in such a place." 

Ara turned to Moe. "I think I saw an orchard just down the road a little. If you would, a bushel should be more then enough for a little while... Though, that is if you do not all eat them too quickly." 

She was in a good mood, tired, but happy. The smile stayed with her as she went around gathering the dishes and refilling some of the drinks and plates.


----------



## Daranavo

Bucky smiled when she addressed him and he dug into the second piece of pie almost immediately. He soon finished his Ale and pie and gave out a tremendious *BURP*! He giggled and covered his mouth. "Hehehe, excuse me miss." With his short fingers he took up the key and placed it into his pocket. He addressed the individuals in the room near him. "Well, where are you all from then?"


----------



## Fugitive1992

what time is it?


----------



## Fugitive1992

you know what! i think i'm just going to get a room for the night. how much? i mide as well get a good night sleep if i'm going to pick apples in the morning.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"What sort of room would you like, my friend? There are some specially made for a range of races: elves, men, hobbits, dwarves... Anyone and anything. Also, do you like a simpler room or we also have some that are quite fine, whatever you would like or however much you would care to pay."

The rag was kept busy, she wiped the counter and cleared away some of the dishes as they were emptied. It had been well used for a long while and even now her smile was only slightly faded, flashing brightly again with surprised amusement as such a large noise came from such a small person. "To some that is quite the complement." She tried not to giggle aa she looked back to her work.

It was good to see that things were running well once more, at least for now. The time must have been growing late though as she had to cover a yawn with the back of her hand. "Might anyone else want anything? Or shall I let you all fend for yourselves while I enjoy my spot by the fire?"


----------



## Fugitive1992

" Give me a room for a Man! or a woman in this case." * lays 3 silver coins on the counter*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She picks a key from under the counter and hands it to Moe before taking the coins. "The rooms are just down that hall." She pointed to an open door just to the left of the bar, lamps shining softly from the walls. "They should not be too hard to find." 

"Now, if there is nothing else, I am going to be by the fire." Ara nodded kindly, excusing herself from the counter and walking silently over to one of the large couches facing the fireplace. Flickering flames danced happily as she moved some of the pillows around and yawned slightly. 

"If anyone needs me, please ask, I do not like rude awakenings." She rubbed her forehead, the bruise long gone but she made a face at the memory. "After all, apples _are_ better in pies." Pulling the cloak up like a blanket and nestling down into the pillows, a light sleep soon crept over her mind.


----------



## Fugitive1992

" Thanks! " *starts walking where Ara pointed too*


----------



## Daranavo

The halfling finished his second piece of pie and second mug of ale. Though he was not full, he was satisfied for an hour or two. He turned on the stool and hummed a tune of home.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*time is such an odd thing... fun to play with.*

Eyes opened to the sight of the crackling fire, the room seemed silent but for the sound of someone humming bits of an old tune.

"I take it all is well? Thank you for letting me rest, I think I will be doing alright for a time now." She stretched as she sat up to look around. "Anyone need anything?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having deciding that most of the guests must have wandered off to their rooms or fallen asleep where they sat, Ara got up and walked to the bar to help herself to a drink. 

Early morning light was just starting to shine through the well cleaned windows as the quiet care taker sat sipping at a hot cup of tea. It was nice to watch the sun come up, so much more so as the wether promised to be good, just right for gathering apples and bringing wandering travelers in for a fine meal. Now if only there was anyone that _would_ come in...


----------



## Wraithguard

*A large chunk of the ceiling falls and thumps him on the back of the head*

Huh? This place is starting to deteriorate. Perhaps if we were to find more people to come we might have an incentive to repair it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Well... here. You take this." She sets a sign down on the table in front of Rai. "Maybe it would help to let them know we are still here. I will work on cleaning this place back up a bit. It _could_ use a little attention... and I know it is not the only place..."


----------



## Elbereth

The wind was blowing hard outside as what appeared to be a young lady in a dark cloak entered ghostlike into the tavern with her hood covering her face. Taking a seat near the fireplace she motioned to the bar for someone to take her order.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Hello and welcome." Ara's smile was true but cautious as she walked towards the darkly dressed guest. "Can I get you anything?"


----------



## Arlina

Another cloacked figured entered the tavern slowly, her steps graceful. Removing her hood, a bright smile lights her face as her eyes gaze over a few familiar faces. 

"Greetings!!" she says, taking a seat, a small, squirell like animal crawling out of her cloack and unto the table gingerly. "I thought I'd come by and visit again...I found a stray on the way..." she says gesturing towards the creature.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Mellon nin! Arlina! Welcome indeed." A welcoming smile spread across Ara's face at seeing the girl. "Is there anything I can get for you or your little friend?"


----------



## Arlina

"Aye! A cool drink would be nice. I'm sure the little one wants something, but I'm not sure what. Got anything he might eat? Fruits maybe? Or some berries?" Her smile never leaves her face as she yet again enjoys the company. 

"How's things been over here lately?" she ask looking around. "It appears that maybe a repair job is in order?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Yes, perhaps we can persuade someone to assist with the continuation of this poor place..." She sighed but never let the smile fade. "Oh! I think I know something that would do quite nicely for everyone." 

Vanishing into the kitchen, Ara was a while before returning. A funny sight with one hand balancing a large tray one her head and the other holding another against her hip, she was glad to set the load down on a nearby table. "There. Anything and nearly everything to share and enjoy on such a fine day as this. Have at it my friends!"

Smiling happily, she picked up a handful of fruits, cheeses and a goblet of wine. "To a good inn, good friends and fine times spent together."

((Happy Thanksgiving! ))


----------



## Noldor_returned

*ambles in aimlessly* "hi everbody, I'm new around these parts. Does anyone know where I might find another elf to have a deep and meaningful chat about Valinor?"*drinks many a pint*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*walks in with light shining around him* I'm an elf that has been to Valinor and back! *sits down at the table and drinks 20 beers* I feel something, a tingling in my fingertips...I think it's affecting me!


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well that was some fine alcohlic drinks. I think I might have a quick doze in order to try and regain my wits *quick sleep* That's better. Now, EA, you seem to want to ruin the race of men. Why? I thought this was the age of Men, and seeing as there are few elves around, you might find dominance hard.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

one day the race of men shall fail, and then what? an age of dwarves? of hobbits? the Elves shall rise again, I shall find a way.....muahahahahaha


----------



## Noldor_returned

I will help you then, and hopefully the time of elves will come soon. We must recruit other elves, and make them join our cause! *starts drinking again* Only after this ale though.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*gets into a Stewie from Family Guy voice* it's not that I want to kill the race of men, its just I want it to not be alive anymore...

we should start a roleplay where a small band of elves that stayed in ME after the start of the 4th Age tried to bring down the Race of Men and make it an age of the elves! And I shall be the captain, on my white steed, silver arrows and all muahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Fugitive1992

*yawns* How long have I been out? Who cares.
I'm gonna go get those apples if it's not too late? *wraps her cloak around her tightly* Maybe I'll have a cup of coffee first! *grabs a slice of bread*


----------



## Elbereth

Elbereth removes her hood after looking at the drink menu.

"Hi, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to ignore you....it is hard to decide what to get with such a vast drink selection. Brandyberry wine please...heated if it is not any trouble. I am going to need something hot to warm me after my vast travels. Been away from Middle earth for a long time...it is very nice to be back."


----------



## Noldor_returned

(slips out of Noldor_returned character for a moment) EA, that is a good idea. But instead of doing it here, make a new thread and have people post there. (returns)Well everybody how does everyone feel about the doom of the race of men. I think that I might start up a new elven haven in Fangorn, seeing as how few elves are still in Middle-Earth, and we all need a place to go. I don't know what to call it though...perhaps forest of the last elves. I don't want to say it's secret elven name, although the place shall not exist until I finish this last beer! *drinks one final beer before exiting*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*out of context* NR: 1. where do I start it? theres like 3 different rp sections, 2. it could be like, the elves that stay behind form a unionship with the ents and create a civilization in Fanghorn and disrupt stuff that Gondor and Rohan do, making it seem like the one does it to the other, causing a war between the both of them causeing the fall of both! muahahahaha*end none EA*

*gets up* give me an entish draught! to Fanghorn! *runs out*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara watched as a few guests wandered in, drank and stumbled off on some mission. 

Sighing with a slightly confused smile, she asked if anyone might like anything else and thanked Mo for her willingness to get the apples as she handed her a hot cup of coffee.


----------



## Noldor_returned

*races back in* Hey everybody, guess what? I have started a new elven haven in Fangorn. You can find directions on how to get there in another little bar called the Green Dragon. The Elven home is called Forest of the Last Elves, and I invite everyone. I may not be there of course, but there will most likely be a guard or fair elven maid who you can have a nice discussion with.
*walks over to bar* Barman, I'll have a pint of beer please.*goes over to EA* Now EA, we are not allowed to cause the downfall of men. I was walking around in my new kingdom, when I found an Ent called Fangorn. Nice fellow, but said we could only stay in his forest if we were a friend to all. So, either you start up a new home for elves elsewhere, or we just let be, as I'm staying put and listening to the warning. Anyway, hope I see you all there someday!


----------



## Noldor_returned

*out of context* actually, the Forest of the Last Elves directions have been moved to a section called role playing games. Sorry anyone who went to the green dragon.*back in context* Now, how about another drink everyone, my shout. Barman, an ale for everyone. *drinks whole glass in 10 seconds* That was refreshing.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Erestor walks in. So, I cannot cause the downfall of men from Fanghorn, well, I must still cause it, and I shall! The race of men shall not succeed. Besides, why do I, Erestor the Great, need to make my skills greater, I have been around almost as long as Lord Elrond himself was, and I have much expierence in battle. The elves of Mirkwood are emptied out and left to the West, I shall raise up their kingdom and make it my own. Any elf, dwarf or other that wishes to follow me, come and help to cause the downfall of men! *runs out in a fury*


----------



## Noldor_returned

I am sorry, but I am staying put. I will send my pupils out as mediators if I think they are ready. I will not help either side, but I will join the with Ents in their neutral status. *drinks many jugs, and goes to sleep*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Please Erestor, this is your last chance. Forget it, and help me raise the might of the leves once more, but without disrupting the lives of Men. And as an elf, you should know that Eru has a plan for the race of Men. I think it is better to leave him to it, than changing it. Please, I'm asking you; don't do it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

you know, the elves have been through a lot, the evils of Morgoth, the evils of Sauron, and now the men are getting stronger. Who know's what will happen when they are stronger. But as you say, Eru has a plan for them, maybe I shall leave my quest behind, for maybe i have interpreted my forsight wrong, I will come to Fanghorn and raise up the elves make them strong once more and then! then we shall live in peace for all time, until the West calls.


----------



## Fugitive1992

Ara. Thank you kindly for the coffee. How many bushles of apples will you be needding?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Thankyou from the bottom of my heart, and I call for another round of drinks for everyone. *picks up glass and takes a big gulp* Thankyou everyone, my time here at the Fat Balrog has been enjoyable and I would like to sing a song, so here goes:

Ai! laurie lantar lassi surinen,
yeni unotime ve ramar aldaron!
Yeni ve linte yuldar avanier
mi oromardi lisse-miruvoreva
Andune pella, Vardo tellumar,
nu luini yassen tintilar i eleni
omaryo airetari-lirinen.​There is more to this song, but I do not wish to ruin your ears any longer. *finishes glass*​


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She rubbed her face at a loss for anything much to say while the strange elven men wandered in and out and finished off drink after drink faster then should she could keep track of. 

"If you could, I think two bushels would be more then enough... unless our... _interesting_ guests decide to stay around much longer." She flashed Moe a little grin before sighing and starting to gather up the mugs and glasses that were now scattered across some of the tables.

"I had better see a few coins for all these drinks. I thank you for the business, such as it is, but most of these are a coin a piece, if you please sirs." Ara's smile held it's usual sparkle but a slight edge to her voice let them know she meant to get what was owed.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I think I have had enough to drink for now. Although I will stay here as much as I can from running my land. It's sort of my home away from home. Anyway, is there anyone still here, apart from me, AraCelebEarwen and Ingolmo? Please, I would love to meet you.


----------



## Fugitive1992

Okay, Ara. *places 1 silver coin for the coffee* I'll be back when i can. *wraps her cloak around her tightly and walks out the door*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Please everebody, listen. I have a matter of great importance. The Ents are looking for the Entwives. They have agreed that anyone can help, so long as they pledge allegiance to me in the Forest of Last Elves sometime in the next week. So if anyone wishes to help, make your way to the *Forest of the Last Elves *and swear to help. Thankyou.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Time goes past. Nothing much seems to have changed though some of the odder guests look to have settled down a little. A peaceful calm has settled over the Tavern and Inn, leaving Ara to wonder what she needs to do.

Humming and bits of songs echo softly through the halls and dance lightly through the air of the main room. Flames flicker happily in the hearth as the warm scent of fresh bread, baked apples and meats waft from the kitchen.

After a while, Ara walked out with a tray that was set on the bar before she snatched up a sack of rags and went over to sit by the fire in order to mend some of the blankets from some of the rooms. She hoped that they would been needed and wanted them to look their nicest and be warm as the biting cold of winter set in around the land.

She hummed quietly as the little needle worked it's way through the cloth; stitching worn quilt blocks back together and patching over the ones that had fallen apart from misuse and age. Slowly but steadily the blanket was brought back to being a soft, brightly colored quilt; falling over Ara's knees and to the floor as she worked over it.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Farewell all, I may not be back for a few months. Happy yuletide!*walks out into the mist*


----------



## Fugitive1992

*opens door* 

hello Ara. I got those apples you wanted. *sets the bushel of apples on the counter*. here you are. 
Oof! these are heavy.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Looking up from what she was doing, she smiled and almost laughed as Moe set the basket down. "Hanna le, mellon nin. Perhaps you would like to help yourself to a drink? Go ahead. I would say you have earned it."


----------



## Fugitive1992

Thank you. I just want a cherry coke please. Save me about a dozen apples. I'm gonna make some apple sauce alittle later, ok?.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Alright, I sure will. there should be a bunch of drinks just behind the bar there. You can grab whatever you would like. I want to try getting this thing done before it is needed... I only hope it _will_ be needed though... It has been a while since we have had any guests. Other then those elven men of corse... I wonder if I could not go out for a bit... It has been a while and it _is_ rather silent just now... Maybe it would do me some good. What would you say?


----------



## Fugitive1992

*walks behind the counter and grabs a cup and puts some cherry coke in the cup* are you asking me? I could take over for you while you take a break if you want?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Could you? That would be very much appreciated. I have been here a long while and would do well to stretch my legs. I do not think I would be gone long... Not as long as some at least." She smiled and began to fold and put away the quilts. "There really is nothing to it... Are you sure that you will be alright for a little?"


----------



## Fugitive1992

sure i can. just tell me what to do. Oh! and write it down...just in case i forget.


----------



## monob

sorry for my absence it is the fault of this ring it brings me where ever it thinks i am needed. well before it acts up again may i have a mug of ale it has been a long road and some terrors you just do not want to remeber.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Well... I do not think I will be needing anyone to take charge as soon as I had thought. Thank you though, my friend; I may yet ask it of you some day." Walking to her post, she fills a large mug and pushes it across the bar to Monob. "A ring you say? Might there be more to tell about such a thing; or are you simply wanting to leave all behind to the froth on that drink?"


----------



## monob

it's hard to explain i made this ring as a gift to another an then brought to some enchanter so the one who wears it will be able to travel to places they desire. well let me make a long story short i wanted to make sure it worked so i put it on. it works but it decides where and when it wants to leave. the best part is i can not take it off it is kinda making me angry. however i know when it is starting to activate and unfortunitly it is starting again where will i end up i may never know(takes drink of ale) but it may be a long time. yeah that is about it so i better start drinking this i do not know when i am leaving.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ah yes. An interesting idea gone wrong. Truly it is bound to happen to some more then others but it is almost never good for any. You may have what you like to drink, sir. Just as long as you do not leave too quickly. I do hope you might stay for a time.


----------



## monob

wish i could, i love this place even as much as i love the last great house. but sometimes we must be willing to take what life deals may i have another ale it has been a time since i had it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Indeed. Indeed. Here, and there is more as you would like. Simply ask if there is anything else as well; there is not much that can not be found here. You truly are welcome to stay and enjoy yourself as long as you wish... or... For as long as you are so able, as the case may be.


----------



## monob

thank you it is very kind of you (drinks another swig) so have you seen any adventure in the past few weeks any adventures i mean someone of your status must have seen many roads.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"None and many. Far and here. My path is a wandering one." Sang Ara. Her eyes drifting to the fire as her mind wandered off to things of the past. 

Time slipped by her before she again looked around. Finding that she had walked over to sit in the soft couch, she jumped up and began again with running the inn as it should be. If only there was more to do though. More guests to keep this place alive and give her something else to put her mind to... A disappointed sigh was the only other sound apart from her soft footsteps and the crackling of the fire.


----------



## ingolmo

*Takes off a cloak and keeps his staff aside.* 
I have returned from a perilious journey. I am weary. 

OK, enough of the dramatics, now going into serious off-topic explanations.

The reason why I've been inactive on TTF since maybe, September is that we didn't have a computer with internet access till Christmas. After Christmas, even though we did have a computer, I'd practically lost my interest in LotR. After all, a fire that's not fueled soon dies down.  
But then I saw FotR on New Years Eve, and a spark was enough. Then my exams came, and... you know the story. But now I'm back, and hopefully for a long time to come. Now, about the inn.

First of all, hats off to Ara for caring for this tavern so well in my absence.
I might as well give the keys forever. *Removes pointy hat, and bows*. 
Besides that, all the old crowd from the good ole days have to be called. For financial reasons, if not for company. That reminds me, I'll cover up all the taxes and expenses that you had to pay in my absence. 

Thanks again, Ara. You can go back to your old meladramic, puffy, pointless, overly-poetic talk that can only belong to the Fat Balrog.

So, can I be of any service?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

or I could totally blow it by slugging the old pointy hat that got me stuck here.    Nah. 

Welcome back ingolmo! 'Tis good to see you are still doing well. 

No. If you do not mind, I think I will go for a bit of a walk. *tosses everything aside and runs out the door with laughing smile*


----------



## ingolmo

Okay.
Guess you need the break. 
*Gets a nice Moonwater for himself and has a seat, waiting for some company.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stumbles back into the room and limps carefully over to a chair* 

Can I get some ice and something to drink please? It was good to get out but it may have been better if I had looked where I was going. A twisted ankle is no good for wandering on...


----------



## ingolmo

Here's a bit of Sterice, a pain reliever made, of course, by me. Here's a moonwater for you too. Or would you like something else? Something stronger?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Much thanks. *rubs ankle* Yes, I will drink this, but if there is something a little more... potent? *light smile* Anything that would help without putting me to sleep. *winces at moving a painful point as fingers work along a slightly swollen joint* Yes, something a little stronger please.


----------



## korhall

*suddenly a rather drab looking fellow in grey walks in* may i have some very strong coffee please? and perhaps a steak with it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"It has been a long while, master wanderer." A surprised smile lit her face, hiding some of the fact that she was not compleatly well. "How are you? Please, have a seat and, if you would, what of your journey?" Ara tried to sit up a little straighter but doing so caused her ankle to turn painfully. Gritting her teeth, she lightly placed the injured foot on the opposite chair for support before looking back up.


----------



## korhall

*looks her in the eye and then places a hand on her ankle and mutters then his hand is bathed in a golden light and suddenly her pain is gone* it was well. i have discovered many things. new skills, new friends, new life. my dear young one, this for contains not the man you once knew, but a better man. but i am tired, and your ankle could do with some stretching, leave me to my coffee and dinner, see to your other guests and then we will talk.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Standing carefully, she found that the pain was indeed gone. A thankful smile working across her face she nodded gratefully. "Hannon le mellon nin. Yes, yes of corse. Coffee and steak was it? Please, find a place to rest your feet and I will see what we have. I am afraid that it has been rather quiet around here as of late. But if you wish, I can find something to do and let you enjoy the peace for a while." With a quick, questioning smile, she started off towards the kitchen.


----------



## korhall

gazes at her and thinks * she is even cuter than i remember.* now what to tell this plesant creature? not of the meade... god no, the axe from the dwarven queen... perhaps. the story of the lesbian cooking cultist? also quite possible. we shall see what she wishes to here when she comes back.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Hot meat and a large mug of strong coffee were brought out and set at one of the tables. "Here. Is there anything else? Would you like some quiet or... someone to talk to? There is not much for me to attend to just now... It would seem that master Ingolmo comes and goes with the breeze and he is the only other to have shown his face here for a while."


----------



## korhall

i would welcome a smiling face and plesant company. after the grill wars that took place just recently there is much to tell. what would you like to hear about? the dwarven queen and the axe she gave me. the tale of the man with a tail or the saga of the grill wars?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

“It sounds like you have a few things to tell after all. Though, how would I know which to ask to hear first? A dwarven queen is a rare thing indeed, much less to receive a gift from one. A man with a tail- She made a bit of a face. -and grill wars? Surly you have seen some strange things in your travels. Please, tell what you will.” curious and happy to have someone here, Ara quickly reclaimed her drink and sat down to listen.


----------



## korhall

the tale of the dwarven queen and the axe she gave me * pulls out a gorgeous double headed battle axe with an engraved handle and sets it on the table* we met through a friend at a royal banquet. so you know, she was unmarried and well sought after. well she and i hit it off and we started spending more and more time together. she and i eventually became lovers and i became her royal consort. well in her small kingom the consort of an unmarried queen is not just a life of fulfilling needs. its a companion in and out of court, and that means on the battlefield. she had reports of a mob of trolls that were raiding the northert villages. she and i and a detachment of her dwarven warriors went to deal with it. one the eve of battle i stood there resplendant in my normal iceblue and grey armor, but she said that my sword would not avail me well in the conflict, as trolls are not easily slain by the relatively shallow slashes my sword would make in their thick hides. while these cuts would easily kill a man, these trolls were thicker than that and thus needed different weapons to kill them. she then called over her aid de camp and took a special box from him. she then presented me with a dwarven war axe of incredable beauty and amazing lethalness. i kissed her deeply and then we went to battle. this great axe and my formidable magical skills reaked havic on the orcs. but they were nothing compared to my love on the field. the fire and rage in her eyes, the glint of steel in her eyes. we fought side by side and carved a bloody path paved with the bodies of the orcs. who as it turned out were not simple raiders, but the vangard of the armies of grill. but that is a story for another time i was called away by my order from my place at her side. but she and i are bonded together by love. and i see her often when time allows. thats how i got my axe and the heart of my beloved terlyn. a good story no?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*listening wide-eyed, her face changes a few times as she watches him remember and tell the tale* 

You have indeed found something special in you absence. That is a very beautiful axe, and to find the love of another... One that has tested true on many grounds... *shakes head with something of a dreamy half smile* Your path may be a hard one, but you seem to have had more the luck with you."


----------



## korhall

well what can i say, she is perfect. and yes i am blessed. what of you? what has occured here since i left?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well... *sighs* There has been nothing going on around this place so I made a habit of... Mayhaps it should not be said, but I have been wandering out a bit when there is nothing else to do. One can only stay inside so long you know. When there is nothing else to do, more then a few times now, I have slipped out and wandered around the grounds a bit. Not far mind you. It would not do to have someone come and there not be anyone here to see to anything. Though I am afraid this life has softened me more then I thought it would, I am still a wanderer at heart. Even though my feet seem to have found a good place to be. Not all has been quiet though. There almost always seems to be something that demands my attention. It may have been my ankle that I hurt by going out, but my feet have been known to ache from running around on such a hard floor all day. It goes from complete silence to a blur of activity. One moment I am running to get orders and the next I find that I have been left to listen only to the echos that roll around the halls. Since you were last here, so much time has past that all the little storys could only be told as one, but even I have not been here all that time... Can I get you another drink? I think a glass of wine would do me so good just now.


----------



## korhall

*smiles* let me * covers part of the table with his hand and then lifts it p to reveil a goblet of dwarven wine* try this, it'll put hair on your chest. you know you could go recruiting. go out , do sales, pep up the balrog's immage, bring it back into the main stream.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughs and picks up the cup* I would think something so powerful is not needed, but, thank you. *takes a careful sip* Yes. I suppose one could try a few more things in the hopes of others coming... I could go put a sign out front but perhaps a few papers would not be unwise. Do you know of anyone that should be given a special invitation? I know a few that I can try to reach, but there are some that may no longer be in the land...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Would you help me set up a few things? Or can you only bring wine from a table?" An almost mischievous grin works across her face. 

Looking around, Ara counts over the list of things that will have to get done if no one is to be disappointed. _Invitations were sent. Food was in the back along with hogsheads full of drink. Music..._ The flute was caught in one hand and looked over. _A fine sound, but lonely if it's the only thing to have a voice... Maybe others will bring something as well though..._


----------



## korhall

*pulls out his guitar and starts tuning it.* its what i do. i also play the drums


----------



## Noldor_returned

*walks in looking tired* Evening y'all. I was looking for a place for the night. May I have a drink of something alcoholic, preferably ale? Also, I would like some salted pork, if possible. If not, just the ale. I shall then tell you a tale of one of my travels.


----------



## korhall

* three blades smack into the wall eitherside of his head and one next to his throat* give it a rest man. just chill here. this is a party, not an rpg. you want a beer just say so. dinner is on me. hey ara, another of what i'm having for the kid. so pull up a chair oh mighty noldor and tell me of your high adventures. or you could just sit down and learn something. who knows. anyway if ya feel like taking a step back from yourself (which i highly recomend it does me no end of good) pull up a chair and just chat. but speaking from personal experience, being yourself is so much cooler than any character you can create. that and you don't wallow in your own self-pity and self-immage issues like most. *kicks out a chair* i'm kor btw, not completely sane, but balanced enough to be charming and dangerous. or so my gf tells me. so sit down my illustrious hero, and let us talk.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Sorry, I get caught up in all the confusion in my life. So you say you're not completely sane? Let's face it, who isn't? And I may have to report you to the police, willingly serving alcohol to a minor. Tut, tut.


----------



## korhall

kiddo i'm probably the closest thing to a keeper of the peace here. so tell me about yourself. whats a 14 year old doing out here pretending to be an ancient elf. intimidating you ain't little man. why can't you just be yourself if i may ask? we all have our reasons. *his coffee is empty, he notices and then places a hand on the table, underneath it a golden glow appears and upon lifting it he pulls out another full cup* and btw, this stuff is alot better for ya then wine... wait you're young, it'll probably stunt your growth, but i really don't care. * creates a second cup and slides it to him* just sit back and talk to me bro.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((so I'll just change that then shall I? hehe)) 

Ara laughed quietly as she picked up her own glass. "You mind if I listen or should I go make sure that things are ready for our little party?"


----------



## korhall

i meant a steak ara, btu you go ahead and enjoy that. you look like you need it. *pushes out a chair for her* sit down, *creats another steak and slides it to the kid* so, another traveler in time and space. what brings you to our lovely ara's bar?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Huffs a little but her eyes sparkle as she takes the seat. "Sorry Kor, but it looks like it is taken care of now anyway. Yes; you said you had something to tell, Noldor? Is that still true or are you thinking it might indeed be good to just sit back and relax here a while?" Taking a drink, she leans back to enjoy herself for a little.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I have decided to sit back and put my feet up. I need the time to do that anyway. So korhall, you want me to tell you a little about myself? I'll say as much as I let myself.
I pretend to be crazy, because then I can't be. I go to school, just like all 14 years olds should. I get bored, have fun, and sleep when possible. What else do you want to know?


----------



## korhall

i don't know something interesting... where are you from? whats your favorite sports team? single? think ara is cute? hobbies? talents? what brought you here? what else do you do? just tell us about you


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A sharp look is aimed at Kor from across the top of her glass as she considers tossing something at him. 

Taking a long sip, she lets the flavor sink in and decides to keeps quiet.


----------



## Noldor_returned

What do you want from me? *takes a sip of the _non-alcoholic drink_* Let's see...I believe I am a figment of my own imagination, so that's where I come from. Favourite sports team? Dunno. Perhaps Brisbane Broncos, or Australian cricket sides, or maybe Liverpool Football Club. Single...yes, for now anyway. Never met Ara. Hobbies: TTF, sport, school. Although I suppose that isn't really a hobby. As for talents, my parents say I am gifted, but I just need to figure out what that means. And I was brought here by supernatural forces...or was it a friend. Anyway I forget, or choose not to tell you. I don't really do much else. School takes a lot of my time. And I didn't go into too much detail as I am paranoid.

But what about you? I don't know you well, so what are your answers?


----------



## korhall

sorry ara... just wondering. it couldn't hurt. and my answers to you my little friend is and are the following: 42.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Ahh. a _Hitchhikers _fan. I too enjoy reading the works of Douglas Adams.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

An odd expression drifted across Ara's face. Her eyes darting between Kor, something apparently behind him and back again. "Quick! Kor! Don't think of anything!" Without losing a moment, the look just starting to come to his face was covered with a slightly damp dish cloth. 

Quietly chuckling to herself now, she picked her glass back up and acted as though nothing had happened.


----------



## korhall

*suddenly her chair turns into a kiddypool full of brine shrimp and she falls full into it* good thing i didn't think of anything. thanks for saving me ara.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Hey, just wondering, but what did you think of the Hitchhikers movie?


----------



## korhall

its good for what it was but it is horrible of you read the books


----------



## Noldor_returned

What does that mean? Anyway, I've read the books a few times and like them a lot more then the movie.


----------



## korhall

it means that as a movie with no knowledge of the books its great. if you read the books then it is a travesty.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Thanks for explaining. Cos I had no idea.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Gathering herself up, Ara snatched the spilled glass from the floor. A bit red in the face, she left the two to their conversation and went over to work behind the bar. Setting the old glass aside, she gathered a few bottles and things, setting it all next to a large jar. Seeing that a lot of what was here wasn't marked, she was glad she had spent so much time getting to know what everything was. Pouring things together and keeping track of how much of what was used, a thick, dark liquid soon swirled in the mixing-jar. Bringing a darkly colored glass bottle from under the bar, she poured the mix from the jar tell it half filled the bottle and jammed a cork tightly into the neck. Picking another glass, one hand went around the bottle and began to shake it as she walked over to sit by the fire. It looked to have a warm shimmer woven into the thick brown drink as it filled the cup. Lifting it up against the light of the fire, Ara examined it for a moment before taking a drink. A tired smile came to her face as the flavor was found to be just as it should. Smooth and chocolatly with a little bit of an edge. _Might have to tell Inglomo about this one. Something new to add to his list._


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

*wanders in* "Man it's cold out there. And it's snowing!!! *shivers* burrrr. Can I have some coffee? ooh and some chocolate, anything chocolate!"


----------



## Noldor_returned

So, Elvess, I noticed you like RPG's. Yet you seemed to disappear for a while. Where'd you go, if I may be so bold as to ask?


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

Yes you may! I've just been so busy!


----------



## Noldor_returned

I know the feeling. Yet I somehow make the time and effort to come here as much as possible.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

Yeah, I'm also part of another forum too so I'm busy with it also! Plus homework, homework, sports, music lessons, all that kind of stuff, oh and friends of course!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sighs and stands up to go get the coffee that had been ordered. Finding a box of chocolates still hidden under the bar, Ara takes the things over and sets them down before going back to her place at the fire without making a sound.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

*starts shoving chocolates in mouth by the handful* THANKS *says with mouth full; smiles showing the chocolate chovering her teeth*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Hey, does anyone else ever just feel tired for no reason? Or is it just me?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Cringing for a moment at seeing the chocolate so carelessly devoured, Ara turned her attention away from the horrible sight.

"Tired?" She looked questioningly at Noldor from the fireside. "I think I know what you mean though. You can get anything you like, I am just going to be here if anyone needs me." Sinks back into the pillows on the couch and watches the flames dance across the logs.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yeah. Tired, and I don't know why. Perhaps it's just me. BTW Elvess, calm down. Stop eating.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"You are young, it is nothing to feel worn out at times. Run tell you fall and then get back up and run more." She shrugged lightly. "Do not worry yourself, but rest if you must." Her eyes closed but she didn't sleep; letting herself listen and relax.


----------



## ingolmo

*Slips in quietly, making sure he doesn't wake Ara.*

Sorry, but I can't find time for TTF with school, upcoming exams in a week, and a reduced intensity in interest in Tolkien. Anyway, I must make plans for giving the keys (the official one's not the extra that she already has) of this tavern to Ara. I've been an irresponsible barkeep for the last six months. Congrats, well done, and full gratitude for organising that gathering, even though it didn't attract too many visitors.

For that purpose, I've thought of another thing. In the Fat Balrog, we've always played as Tolkienish characters, almost in RPG style. That might be one of the reasons for not attracting so many visitors, as lots of folks don't like the fluffy RPG conversations and life at the Fat Balrog. So, why not have weekends just to chat and chill about life away from the computer screen and words of a Tolkien book. 

I don't want this suggestion to start before asking the opinion of the people who've really contributed and stayed at the Fat Balrog, such as, of course, Ara, Noldor_returned, and Kor. 

So, how about it?

And, would anyone like anything to eat or drink?


----------



## korhall

if i didn't know better i would think our dear little ara was feeling very old. and lonely... whats wrong ara?


----------



## Noldor_returned

Ingolmo, I thought we were already doing that, seeing as how I came in one day, pretending to be an elf, but _someone _told me this wasn't an RPG. But yeah, schoolwork is catching up with me, and my time is limited, yet I get here almost everyday.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"I am not asleep Ingolmo. And I can hear you well." Turning to lean her arms on the back of the couch, her face looked nearly blank. 

"If you wish it, I will do my best to keep this place going. I had not thought of that being part of it, but you may have a point. I have never heard or said anything about who can and can not come here... Anyone can come. I am who _I_ chose to be when here. See?" Coming to her feet, she stands with her back to the fire. Her form changes to that of a small girl with curly hair and apple red cheeks; then a brown and gray tabby cat, green eyes glowing softly; a ghost like wisp of smoke forms into an armor clad warrior that looks far out of place yet somehow fitting. Ara sighed as the familiar face and dress changed back from something that could have been a raggedly dressed girl. 

"Anyone can come here. I only ask that they not seek trouble as they _will_ find it... And Kor, perhaps you are not far from right." Looks at him for a moment before once again taking her place on the couch.


----------



## Noldor_returned

By the way everyone, if I'm here less and less during October and November, I'll be back in December. I'm doing 2 School Certificate courses this year (History and Geography), so I will be kept busy by them. For those who don't know, the SC is the basic High School test of everything you've learnt until year 10.


----------



## korhall

well in my defense, its not and i did say that it was just a time to loosen up... and the knives didn't break skin so you know i liked you from the beginning. 

and beleive me brother, we all have many names many faces, but always us. *changes into a giant wolflike creature clad in armor of ice blue and silver clutching a great axe and a giant warhammer. then turns into a knurled old man with a long oak staff but a deep intelegence in his eyes. then into a baker in a blue apron. then into a strong dwarf with his beard died blue and silver. then into a young, strong, handsome man with a tall carved oaken staff.* those are the faces i have warn over the years, and many more. but brother, none of them will ever get rid of the scars *thinking back there was always a pair of scars running diagonally across his nose and up his eyebrow into his har line above his left temple.* nor the memories brother. but come, if my many years have taught me anything, its this... live in the moment for all too soon destruction comes.

* goes over and sits by ara* what is it little one? starting to feel your age? or just feeling very lonely for no reason at all.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Fair enough. *looks over at ACE* Hey, Ara, cheer up. You have plenty of friends here.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Tries to show a smile but it only pulls at the corner of her mouth before it's again gone. "Friends..? Yes, perhaps there are a few here. But paths change. Time passes and things change..." Even though the fire burned brightly, she felt cold. Curling up a little tighter, her eyes stayed on the flames. "We all have many faces; memories and scars run hand in hand. A few can not be seen on the outside though. Some might call me lucky to be where I am, but... They don't really know what it is like. Even you, Kor, you and your queen... I have family, and a good friend... But..." Her voice trailed off and she let out a slow breath. "I am a wanderer, I almost wonder if I haven't made myself hard to find..."


----------



## Noldor_returned

"Don't worry. Everything always comes right in the end for the good guys"


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

*yawns* man I think I need to get some sleep, was up to late last night! Or else I need some cafine! That's probly it!


----------



## korhall

* drapes a blanket over her shoulders and sits beside her* little one. i have wandered for longer than i care to remember. and there are times that all of us wish to be found, and times that we wish to be hidden. then there are times when we make it both... we want to be found but we think we want to be alone. alone with our greif perhaps, our memories, our pain. i spent what i thought to be an eternity alone in my anguish, till i finally found my way out thanks to a friend. honestly i think you may have come over here in an attempt to ask for attention and someone to talk to, but you would rather be alone than openly ask... so you try to make it quietly conspicuous that you feel alone and cold. the shivers are from your feeling that you may deserve to be alone, and the feeling that you are insignificant or worthless. or that you are damned or evil... it only ends when you decide to... but honestly if i may, to all those who have ever felt or are depressed...

http://odeercomics.com/html/february05/february18th2005.htm

just know that you are loved. if only by a person posting on a message board


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Pulls the blanket closed around herself and looks up at him. "Maybe you are right. Maybe I do want someone to talk to but am afraid to say anything. What then? Do I keep silent and hope that someone will see something in me? Or do I go against a strong part of myself and reach out with the hope of being heard and pulled back up from the shadows that I feel lost in? I had many friends once... But I let time get the better of me and I lost track of all but one of them; and our friendship is stronger then it ever was for many reasons. But there again, I am the wonderer and she has found love in someone she has long hoped for." Sighs and turns her face away. "I know what it is I want, but yet... I have never been one to go after things for myself. Many times I am one that helps others with and through things. Where does a helper turn to find help when so much seems lost?"


----------



## korhall

little one, long ago i called myself the protector. i was the go-to man... the person that could always be relied upon. the man who would listen, help and heal anytime day or night. i charged myself with the support and protection and if need be punishment of all that needed me, all that wished my aid, all that asked for my judgement. this went well untill my own human falibility got the better of me. i damned myself and then i did as i had done many times before... i judged myself. and i was as harsh and unforgiving on myself as i was on others... probably more so. it was when i turned down the road of self-damnation that i felt myself truely lost. there were many here who's lives i hurt. many who bear scars because of me and my improper judgement, my mis-heard advice, or my own selfishness. in fact some here wished for my head on more than one occasion. and i was willing to give it to them. i thought my death would be honorable, i thought that my sacrifice would attone for my sins. it wouldn't have. and so then i drove myself into a place of darkness and pain for many years. it was not untill i had the blessing to meet a woman... one of the many charges i had once had who chanced upon me. she talked with me, and over a period of many months she helped me to see that i am not evil, and that i am not the monster i thought myself to be. no body can be the helper, the pillar of support all the time. sometimes we have to lean on others. look to your friends. look the old ones up. and always dare to dream, and don't be afraid to reach for the stars. the worst thing you get is singed fingers and then you get an oven mit and go back a second time (little joke). but look to those you helped. they may have the key to your redemption. just as one of my charges held the key to mine


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She nodded slowly and sighed. "I have always enjoyed helping others. Not for my own reasons or to get things in return but for that it is who I am. I am not like you in judging others but yet I know what you mean by being harder on yourself... I know I have it in me to do and be the things I dream of, but yet I do little or nothing about it." Turns slightly pink for a moment but shakes her head. "There have been a few that I wanted to call more then friends but I was young and never even able to great then without thinking I looked a fool. Time has been a friend in some things. Teaching me that I can be who I am if I let it be so. But also it has played tricks on me. Leaving me behind to chock on the dust as it passes to quickly to catch hold of... It is as though I am young for what I am, but old and tired for what I am not..." Leans over a little, resting her head lightly as she watches a spark glow and fade in the hearth.


----------



## korhall

sweetness, the only thing i can tell you is that you needto try... you miss all of the shots you don't take.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"You can never hope to succeed if you never even try..." A deep breath filled her and was let out in a sigh. Eyes drifting closed and head leaned against a strong arm, a quiet whisper sounded for only a moment. "Thank you..." She almost looked to grow younger as her breathing slowed and she fell asleep curled up in the blanket.


----------



## korhall

*smiles a fatherly smile and picks her up and takes her into the back where he lays her down on a bed and tucks her in. then he flicks a fire ball into the fire place to light it and lets her rest* 

kids today... what am i going to do with them.

*goes back and starts mixing a very very strong drink... * so many memories... so many scars... and so many never fade. may they never have to deal with the pain that seeing your own damnation, all those mistakes at one time can bring. * pours the concoction into a mug and raises it in a toast* to so many absent friends, lovers, brothers, sisters, daughters, sons. you are not forgotten, and you never will be.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Nice sentiment. I would join you if I drank.


----------



## korhall

*pours him a beer* shut up and drink lad. too many deaths in my life. too many loved ones gone to the far side of the sky. will i ever join them? part of me wishes i will. other parts doubt it. time will tell. * sits down and sips his drink* sometimes i really feel every minute of my age. *sighs* its times like this that i wish i was back at the age that she is *gestures to ara* young, energetic, strong and unjaded. back before i was gifted/cursed with this wolfspirit that is bonded to my soul. back when i was human. an age and then some ago... back when i was innocent.


----------



## Noldor_returned

You aren't that old. Believe me, we all go through a stage where we feel this way. Just ride it out, and you'll be happy.


----------



## korhall

laddie, when you get my age you will understand it. till then let me be.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I myself am starting to feel that way korhall *orders up a pint of ale* theres so much more responsibility, so many people depend on you for so much, so many people expect you to do things you dont want to or that they think you have to, bleh to be young again *sips his ale* and as you get older, time flies faster than the eagles themselves.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Just listen to that song, 'Don't worry, be happy' and you should feel better. Man, this thread is becoming too depressing when it shouldn't be. Lighten up guys. Every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## korhall

*draws a dagger and levitates it with his mind and it zips against noldor's throat* kiddo, understand me. there are times to try to make someone happy, and there are times when you should just shut up and let us simmer in our memories for a while. this is the later *floats the dagger back into its sheath*takes a deep breath*mutters, sweet russ, was i like that when i was that age?... probably. i hope that my windpipe didn't beg for a half hitch quite as much as his does* and erestor, you kinda take things a bit too seriously like we all do. i hope you'll grow out of it faster than i did. but its cool. * grills some pork spare ribs and offers some to them both* noldor... honestly man you need to understand something. at this point in your life i seriously doubt that you know about drama. i also doubt that you know as much about joy and pain, happyness and sorrow and the other stronger emotions than you will at my age. wait till after puberty is done with you and then talk to me about heartache. till then, just chill. don't try to solve all the problems you come into... that way lies pain and maddness. just sit back and enjoy the times you have with your friends.


----------



## Noldor_returned

You saying I don't know much about drama! I am an actor. Why do you feel the need to threaten an innocent teenager, when all I did was try to make you feel better? That's not cool, man. Take some time out to chill and go punch a pillow to vent your anger.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*takes a spare rib on his plate and lights up some pipe weed* I dont know what you mean by takin to serious, all I'm trying to say my friend is that at this age I am at now, I feel the weight of responsibility on my shoulders. As you get older NR, you start to understand what the end means, to wonder, what is the point of this life, what is the outcome, where am I going, what am I doing with my life? yes i know my college plans, my school plans whatever, but what then? what about after that? will i spend my life working or spend my life helping others, where am I going with this? What am i preparing myself for? what am I getting ready for and teaching myself for? there are so many questions unanswered, so many things left to ponder. I'm just rambling on... *blows a puff of smoke into a bear and watches it run round the room and fade away*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Dark figure walks through the door. Black studded leather armour covering his body and a large, double-bladed sword strapped across his back.* I've been gone far too long. When I left this place was a quiet retreat but it would seem that a tense atmosphere has replaced the usual hospitality. *Glances at korhall then takes a seat at the edge of the bar* I haven't eaten in two days. Perhaps here I can find releif.


----------



## korhall

noldor, you live with your parents, they probably pay all of not most of any financial needs you have. untill you have to work for a living, and still got to school and then try ti have a social life, you know little about drama... and by the way, i am a carpenter at the university drama department, i've been acting since i was in third grade, and i've been the tech person/ light and sound director for the teen arts program and my university for a few years now. but understand me noldor. there are times when you should just move on and not try to fix some problems.

and erestor, that was very well put my friend, i like that.

hey, wraith... come grab some ribs man. hostility is not normally what happens here, * chuckles* ok so i do alot of stuff like that, but since it doesn't draw blood i take it as a little thing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Slowly waking up, Ara trys to think how she could have come to be curled up in bed. She could remember talking, but then... nothing. She desided not to let it bother her though. Wondering how long she had been asleep, she yawned and pulled herself out from under the covers. 

Having taken a little time before heading back to the main room, she now had on a light blue dress and soft, tan colored shoes. Quietly entering, Ara looked around at the guests that had come in. Some had not yet noticed her being there and she smiled lightly to herself. Pulling on a soft, brown apron, silent steps took her to her place behind the bar where she started digging things out to cook with.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Staring intently at the corner of the bar* So you're still trying to run this thing on your own eh? *Lifts his head* While you're at it could you fetch me some raw meat? I'm not much of a cook so I've eaten burnt food for so long I want something juicy.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

Guys, there any ribs left?!?! Cause I'm soooo hungry, I just did the 30 hour famine yesterday and am still hungry!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

EL, there are a few left just over there. Have at them before anyone else decides to.

Nice to see you also, Rai. Here. If it is what you want. *sets a plate of red meat on the bar and turns back to what she was doing* Yes, I am still here. In-fact I have been given ownership of this place.


----------



## Wraithguard

Poor girl. However running this place must be more enjoyable then what I've been through lately. *Rends a large piece of the dripping meat and begins to eat it* Anything terribly interesting happen in my absence?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well... Maybe a few things, but yet nothing much I suppose... Nothing burned to the ground at least. No invading armies, no monsters, ghosts or even parties of any sort. *shakes her head a little* No, it has been rather quiet around here. Despite some effort. Would you like something to drink with that?


----------



## Wraithguard

You know what I'm going to ask for but I'll ask anyway. Do you have any heartwine? Drinking water from muddy creeks only does you so much. As for me I've been on a manhunt where the target is me.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*nods and reaches for a large bottle* I won't ask what you did this time. I do not really want to know. *sets a mug and the full bottle down* Have what you like. There is more then enough as we had stocked for a gathering that never happened. *starts slicing apples and tossing them into a mixing bowl*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Speaks with a full mouth* So things have been uneventful? Doesn't surprise me. This place has a tendency to be dead from time to time. A true pity that is. Regardless, are you aware that there is a major colony of Orcs in northern Eregion? I did plan to go investigate but I just don't have the energy nor the desire.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

There have been so few travelers through here that news has been somewhat lacking as of late. *flattens a lump of dough* I am sorry, but would you please use this. *tosses a rag at him* I understand that you need to eat, but there is not much reason to make a show of it. *sets the crust in a pan and dumps the mixed apples into it*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Mutters something about a rag and a fellow's mother* I find it ironic that this place is even called a tavern. It is more like a residence for people tend to remain here longer that necessary. *A brief silence is broken by...* Is there any pie?


----------



## korhall

*suddenly there came an earth shattering roar, and the steady rumble of many, many, many booted feet.* WAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGHHH!!!!! * the thunder of running feet and the crash of steel on shields was deafening.* 

it sounds like we may have company from that community of orcs my friend. that or the orc waagh that i pissed off on the way here *waagh is like a jihad to the orcs* i thought that they would have been here by now. * slowly stands up and turns around...* you guys comming or do i get to do this on my own.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Unstraps the double-bladed sword* No rest for the weary. *Rises to his feet and heads for the door, an edge of the blade scraping the floor every step of the way* Let's get this over with so I can enjoy some pie.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*about to answer Rai, Ara cringes at the sudden noise and lets out something of a growl* I would thank you, Kor, if you would bring the right sort of guests next time. Rai, would you please? *nods towards the door* I would help but there are those that say a woman should not fight. *eyes shine a little* And besides, _someone_ has to get this thing cooked. *closes the heavy oven door and leans against the wall, arms crossed*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Outside the sound of steel upon steel can be heard and after a few moments the door opens* Not quite as many as I expected. Although I did get a bit dirty there is nothing to worry about. *Glares at the oven*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

While the battle went on just outside, enough time passed that the room was now filling with the warm smell of baked apples and spices. Pulling the pie out carefully, Ara glanced up just as the door opened. She made a face and set the pie against the back of the counter and away from easy reach.

It may be ready, but you are not. *raises an eyebrow slightly* There is a pail of water warmed by the fire and one just outside if you would rather. I may not be so edgy as some about blood on the floor, but the stains really do little to speak of this being a welcoming place. *turns from looking at Rai to see if the pie can be cut yet*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Washes up and does a poor job (although trying hard) of cleaning the floor* Is the pie ready yet? For after I've had some I think I'll turn in for the night. *Scans the room* What of the other patrons here? They seem to be an odd and diverse bunch do they not? Perhaps you can fill me in on who they are and what happened to those of old.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*a sad look crosses her face for a moment* There a few that have not come back for a long while... I do not know where they are nor if they might ever come back this way. *shakes head and takes a deep breath of the scented air* But I have indeed forgotten. There is Noldor for one. A young elf that came with high ambitions and appears to be learning a few things. Elvess Leawyn, another elven wanderer but one that I can not as of now say much about... And I am sure you may remember Korhall. *nods to the other darkly dressed man* They are the ones that have been here the most anyway. *turns away for a little and when she looks back she sets down a large plate of hot apple pie*


----------



## Wraithguard

YES PIE!

*Takes the pie and, once again, speaks with a full mouth* And what of the other inns? I passed none on the way here and found that disturbing. Nevertheless this place is relaxing as always and is somewhere I could call a second home.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It was hard to keep even this place going... No. Arlina has been a long time gone and Monob never was able to return long enough to do anything but wave in passing. Maybe it was by luck of the draw or an unwillingness to fall that the Balrog still is here. *shakes her head as memories play through her mind* I liked this place too much to let it fall into shadow. Maybe if I had tried harder, I could also have helped with the others, but I can only do so much... *gets a slice of pie for herself but only picks at it absentmindedly*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*takes a piece of pie* simply delicious if i may say so myself. I have not had a good adventure in sometime, of course, the time of the elves has been over for sometime, it is not like it was an age ago.


----------



## korhall

*walks in the door again, his clothes smoking and his staff still smouldering* ara, we are all wanderers here. some wanderesr don't come back. its the way of our trade, and the way that we live. we are explorers, mercinaries, judges, warriors and many other things. nothing you could have done would have made them stay. we all wander, and sooner or later our feet take us to new places. just be happy with what you have and stop blaming yourself for things not being as you wish they could be. * smiles as he douses his smoking clothes and blows out his staff * russ its great being a fire mage.


----------



## Noldor_returned

*Grabs a slice of pie* Yumm, pie. And sorry, I would have helped fight, but by the time I had woken up properly, it was over. Sorry.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks up almost blankly at Kor* As hard as it was for me to watch them go, do you truly think I would be as selfish as to wish them into coming back? Besides, one can not simply wish for things and expect them to happen. If something can be changed, do what you can to change it or else move on. *pauses for a moment* And... Thank you. I have a respect for those that don't take advantage. *bows head slightly and her eyes sparkle happily as she hold up a plate* Would you like some pie with that smoke?


----------



## korhall

a wise man once said give me the coiurage to change what i can and the grace to accept what i cannot, and the wisdome to tell the difference. honestly i pray for the strength to change the things i cannot accept. but thats beside the point. we need to have a duel or some sort of tournament... and i do remember a time when you were decent with a sword ara, even though we never went head to head


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

a great one once said, "It's a dangerous business, going out your front door. If you don't keep your feet, there's no telling where you might be swept off to." Though many have left never to return, I forsee that many there are that have not yet arrived, new friends, new enemies, new adventurers shall come, and it will be good. This inn shall thrive and many shall come to see the beauty within and to enjoy a good ale. There are more to come, they just have not yet been called to their destinies, but they shall come.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*half listening to EL, Ara only nodded in agreement; her eyes having taken on an almost mischievous sparkle as she considered Korhall's words* It has indeed been a while since I tried myself with a blade... Is that a challenge, sir?


----------



## korhall

if you think you can handle it. i would hate to hurt you ara.


----------



## Elbereth

The room is silent, there is not a sound. A sniffle, a shift in the floor board and then someone clears his throat....all silently waiting for aracaleberawen's reply. But before she can give it, the door flies open and swiftly a figure enters, racing about the room at what seems like neck-breaking speeds. Everyone is stunned, not really knowing what is happening. There is dust all around and it is hard for anyone to really know what hit them...and before one could collect themselves, the figure is gone. 

When the dust clears, they all look around with stunned, confused expressions. It is only moments later that they look down at their plates and realize that their pie, both whole and half eaten, is gone...all gone! Every morsel, every crum gone!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*covers a slight laugh* Whoever that was, they forgot to look where they were going. Anyone care to try catching our little whirlwind?

Anyway. *looks back at Kor with a raised eyebrow* So you think I am not able to handle a sword any more? It may have been a while, master Korhall, but it was a far longer time that my blade was my closest companion.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I shall try. *Goes outside, looks for the mystrious thing, and there is no sight of it.* I might just stay here then. It seems to have gone, and I am too weary to go after it.


----------



## korhall

ara, my dear whenever you are ready, i will summon the arena and we will go toe to toe. but i warn you, few have ever beaten me.

* smiles as the whirlwind passes* there is something very familier about that fleeting kiss of wind. that and if it is who i think it was, they will be back *starts baking a chocolate chess pie* this always brought her back.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This whirlwind, tell me about it, I hve never seen anything of the likes before.


----------



## Noldor_returned

No, me neither. Who do you think it is? What do you think it is?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I would guess that it was no elf. A wind spirt perhaps, but not like anything I know much of... Maybe she will decide to show her face soon and answer a few more questions. 

*aims a level gaze at Kor* To say that few have beaten you is not boasting that you can not be beaten. Though how many times you have fought... *tips her head to the side with a flash of a grin* If you give me a moment, I could change into something a bit more fitting then this. *holds out a corner of the dress*


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

((guys, let's just say I left awhile ago!!!))

*stumles in clutching her side* "Help, someone." *she blacks out*

((I just though we needed something to liven it up in here, LOL this is fun!!!))


----------



## Wraithguard

*Glances at EL and then back at his empty plate, he begins muttering something rather boohrish about pixies and someone's brothers dog* I wasn't finished with that pie! *Runs out the door after the maelstrom*


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

Elvess_Leawyn said:


> ((guys, let's just say I left awhile ago!!!))
> 
> *stumles in clutching her side* "Help, someone." *she blacks out*
> 
> ((I just though we needed something to liven it up in here, LOL this is fun!!!))


 
She lay there wounded, blood gushing everywhere. ((I needed some blood in it!!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Speaking something under her breath, Ara knelt beside the body and inspected the wound. Pulling a clean rag from the apron pocket, she pressed it against the girls side. Ara's eyes seemed to glow for a moment but faded again as she looked up. "Anyone want to put this poor thing to bed? The bleeding is stopped but we do not want to risk anything going wrong, now do we?" Glances at the little elf's face and gets back to her feet with a sigh. "You will be fine little one. Just watch that you don't get to close to some of the wildlife if you go out again soon." Shows the edge of a dark but well meant grin. "After all, wolves don't always _ask_ for your attention."


----------



## Noldor_returned

This will be interesting. A bit dangerous, but interesting.
As for that wind spirit, are you thinking a Maiar or Valar?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

It is definately not a Valar, they are in the West and have their own matters to attend to. As for a Maiar, they are rare now a days *reminisces about days past* I would guess from studying and searching my memory, that this is an elf maiden of which has not been seen in a while. Ara be careful, we dont want to lose our best innkeeper


----------



## Noldor_returned

Elvess, go lie down. Illuvatar knows you need a rest. Ara, I don't know where the rooms are, but if you could tell me, I would like a rest too, in a proper bed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The best I may be, but also the worst as I appear to be the only one. *flashes a smile at EA* And are you talking about my looking forward to a duel, or this elven maid that seems to be just as catchable as smoke? It is one thing to be told to be careful, and another to know it on your own. I will indeed except a good challenge this time, and I have enough reason to believe that no permanent harm will come to anyone. 

oh, yes. Noldor. The rooms are all just back there. Take your pick as they are mostly all available. *points to a door at the back of the room and tosses him a key* And you need not worry about the cost; half price as you have been here a while.

Now then. Can I get anyone anything?... *glances around the room, looking at each face in turn*


----------



## korhall

that whirlwind my dear friends was what i loveingly call a cat-freak. its a girl so enamored with cats that it is sickening.

and ara, change into whatever you feel would make you able to deal with me, i'll be here waiting.* summons the arena* but when you get back we need to talk about rules.

*pulls a chocolate pie out of the oven and sets it on the counter to cool*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I was speaking of the duel dear Ara, for accidents happen. 

A cat-freak? luckily elves arent alergic to cats


----------



## Noldor_returned

A cat loving female? That can only mean one person. For those who don't know, I'll leave you guessing, or let others tell you. Goodnight y'all. Oh, and can someone wake me when the fight's over? *Goes into the room and lies down, quickly falling asleep*


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

*stumbles into one of the rooms and lays down in the bed and pulls the covers high over her head. Then quickly falls asleep*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She had vanished into the back rooms for a while. Coming back, Ara was now dressed in simple pants and a long sleeved shirt that she had rolled up to show the silver braces latched around her forearms. A thick braid ran down her back and heavier shoes had replaced the slippers. 

What is there wrong with loving such a fine creature as a cat? *holds up a dagger a lets the decoration catch some of the light. A gold and silver feline face was raised from the hilt, closed mouthed and glittering eyes giving a fierce but graceful appearance to the weapon.* I know what they are like, and might advise that no disrespect be showed. 

Now. Kor. What of these rules?


----------



## Wraithguard

*Bursts through the door with a bewildered look, but then looks around dissapointedly and takes a seat by the bar.* I have a feeling I'm about to enjoy a good show. Now as for the matter of that pie...


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

*walks out of room* I feel alot better, but for a small pain in the side. Ooooh, a show? I wanna watch!!! Pie? Who said pie? I'm starving! I would love some pie!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Alright. I think I have some in back. Just a moment. *tucks the dagger into her waistband and walks into the kitchen. A little while later, she came out with a tray full of small pies and tarts that had been set aside earlier*


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

AraCelebEarwen said:


> Alright. I think I have some in back. Just a moment. *tucks the dagger into her waistband and walks into the kitchen. A little while later, she came out with a tray full of small pies and tarts that had been set aside earlier*


YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY *grabs two pies and starts eating imideatly*


----------



## korhall

is this to the knock out, the death or the desentigration? what conditions would you like, should there be weapons in the arena? what goes/doesn't go? what is allowed basically.

my normal set is this

1. no shots to the gonads
2. no damage to surounding property
3. its to the knock out or death, desentigrations can get very,very painful
4. nothing in, nothing out. nothing is transported in, summoned or anything like that. ie, no bringing in a dragon to fight for you. now creating a gdragon out of the dust on the floor of the arena is perfectly acceptable. 
5. there must be a way to fix the loser up so as to prevent a death.


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

OOOOhhh, I wanna watch!!! This looks intersting! *starts squirming in chair* when's it gonna start? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well I have no disrespect for cats. The only woman I know of whom loved cats was way back in the Second age I believe, a certain queen of Gondor, but she is long passed on. As for the duel, dont fight to the death, too many already have passed because of real evils that should not have been.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Mockingly* I don't think I could clean a mess that large anyway. Anyway let's get this over with. I'm not in the mood for any epic battle right now. I've seen enough of those for more than one lifetime.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*listens to and thinks over all that's been said and advised* What if we go to the edge? Knocking someone out is not always so simple and killing is not the best of choices. Though, if something happens, a third party would be wise to have at hand. *looks around at those she has seen to be healers* It might not be wise to think that either fighter will be able just afterwards. 

There are a few things I would add of my own.

You fight for yourself. No calling on others, be they man, beast or otherwise to do any of your fighting. Simply, there can be only two in the arena. 

You may fight with simple weapons if you wish. Such as daggers, swords and the like. Nothing too fancy please. *eyes sparkle for a moment*

*nods slightly and steps towards the arena*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Sits rather awkwardly in the seat, anxious for the upcoming show* Let us do try to avoid anything fatal shall we? There are more important things worth dying for. At least one of you needs to be in fair condition when this ends because you do _not_ want me to cook again. *Recalls the incident involving exploding eggs*


----------



## Noldor_returned

*wakes up*walks out into the main area* Hey, you're already starting? I though I was asked to be woken up? Meh, I'm awake now anyway, no matter. This fight looks interesting.
Hey, Wraithguard, why don't you be an official? Not me though, I don't think that would be fair. Go on, do it. *wonders when the fight will start* When will the fight happen?


----------



## Wraithguard

*Thinks it over for a moment* Why not. This will be the first time I'll have to be prepared to _stop_ a fight but no one else seems inclined.


----------



## korhall

your rules are accepted. * draws sword and walks outside*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Standing just off center of the arena, the little dagger swings loosely in her left hand, her right catching it as it's tossed lightly from one to the other. Ara's pose looked almost relaxed as she waited. 

Nodding shortly to Korhall as he took his stand across and away from her a few paces, she adjusted her footing lightly. Pulling in a slow breath, Ara's right hand tightened around the hilt of a long, lightly curved sword at her side.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I shall join you Wraithguard to help stop this fight if need be, though I shall not interfere until i feel the need to do so and i doubt i shall.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'm just here to watch. I might just whip up some popcorn. *makes popcorn* Now this is what I call entertainment!


----------



## Elvess_Leawyn

NR, can I have some of that pop corn???


----------



## Wraithguard

If you're not careful you'll get fat. *Stands and walks towards the edge of the arena* Whenever you're ready you may begin.


----------



## korhall

*smiles* you ready sweetness? 

* slowly transforms into his war body, a giant wolf creature roughly 9 feet tall and clad in silver and blue armor, with a sword and battle axe* bring it on if you feel you will survive


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*watching his change, her eyes flash and her lips curl into a dark grin. A quiet laugh sounding* So similar, yet so different, you and I. Do you forget what I said about cats? *deep blue changing to green, her eyes takeing on a strong feline-like appearance as she draws the sword. Crouching lightly, Ara tightened and sprang to the side, ready to began* Ladies first? *a well aimed dagger cut through the air, speeding towards him*


----------



## korhall

*his sword smashes into hers with such force that it changes her course in the air, he then dodges to the side so that she can't use the dagger. then his axe comes down in a devistating arc that would easily cleave her spine in two*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Landing hard on her feet, she leaps out of the path of the axe only a moment before it flashes past; its sharp blade sinking easily into the ground only inches away. Growling slightly, she dogged away and then back towards him. Bringing her sword in a flash towards the unarmored back of his leg.


----------



## korhall

*backflips out of the way and lands on the blade pinning it to the ground and places his sword against her throat*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*a flash of light surrounded her, making him blink. It was in that moment that she growled and changed. Thick, silver scaled armor covered her body. A crown of gold flowers wrapping around the brow of a silver helmet, covering all but her face. Green eyes glowed brightly as the feline appearance spread over the rest of her face. A trickle of blood ran down the side of her neck as she dropped to the ground, rolled aside and pounced. A sharp point pricked at the skin under his chin. So they stood, Ara holding a thin dagger to his throat while Korhall's cold blade again pressed against her neck.* Well? *she pulled a careful breath through locked teeth*


----------



## korhall

*grins and then grabs her hand and stops her from stabbing for just long enough to move his head then he cuts a little nick in her neck and grins* he then back flips away and grins like he knows something* checkmate sweetness, checkmate.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*hisses in anger and pain from the stinging cut on the side of her neck* What do you mean? What did you... *blinks confusedly as she can feel that something isn't right*


----------



## korhall

sweety, the sensation that you are feeling is from the slashvine venom that is coursing through your veins. it will get most uinplesant in a few seconds, and honestly there is nothing that you can do to fix it since this species died out about 700 years ago. take it as a mark of respect that i use it on you. the feeling that your limbs are made of lead and your breath is like a blast of red hot steam on your lungs is honestly the best part. its all down hill from here. soon you will see what i can only describe as the most amazing display of red objects, of course the feeling like your veins are about to burst every time your heart beats might make you quite as apreciative as you could be. the fact is that they are... on don't even get me started on how close you will get to burning out your agony center as muscle spasms so strong that they will break every bone in your body in a few minutes. 

* spins low and kicks her legs out from under her and then kicks the dagger from her hand before placing the tip of his sword against her throat and he is pretty sure that despite the pain, she knows that any motion by her could prove fatal* 

still feel like fighting?


----------



## Wraithguard

*Rises to his feet and walks to the edge of the arena with an odd aire in his step. The tightly strapped blade had been loosened by the long sit and has begun cut easily into the ground* Alright that is quite enough. There is no need to continue this unless you desire an evening of the odds. *Begins to help Ara to her feet*


----------



## korhall

my friend, she will be dead in a few minutesm, however of you wish to take her place... i can cure her and then take your head for a trophy


----------



## Wraithguard

Don't flatter yourself. Do you really think one as old as I has no knowledge of apothecarism. She will be fine, you however, will not. *Removing only one strap, he quickly slides the large, double-bladed sword from his back into his right hand, one end above his head and the other just above the ground behind his back* Your move!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stumbling as Rai helps her to her feet, Ara tries to whisper something to him about nine lives and that he shouldn't except Kor's trade. Doubling over in pain, she collapses and lays shaking on the ground. It was only a few moments before she slipped into the welcome nothingness of being completely unconscious.*


----------



## korhall

* smiles* lets go then old man. * a strange green glow covers his sword and then it turns blue before fading*

come on old one, come and get some. * he then places his axe on his back and then draws (from the same holster) his staff. and smiles a broad slightly arrogant smile* tell me one thing then, how much older than me are you?


----------



## Wraithguard

Although I do not look it, the twisted evils of Sauron have extended my life far beyond those of Man or Dwarf. My father died at 112 and was a pure-born Nùmenorian, as was my mother. Both of whom were born in Nùmenor itself. I was recruited as a liason between Sauron and the Haradrim during the early second age. From there I moved on the become a Captain of Mordor. I am no easy foe. *While this conversation is going on he is walking around the arena, dragging his foot in the dirt, creating an arcane rune. Towards the end, he stabs the blade into the ground at the edge of the arena* You're in my world now, and you will need all the help you can get. *At that he places a hand on the ground and the rune glows with a fiery crimson light which slowely intensifies. When the light dies, and vision is restored, the world appears changed. Not calm and beautiful but dark and twisted and terrible to behold* Steel yourself! *Lifts the blade which has turned into a strange bronze and ebony spear with a very long blade at one end* Your time has come. *Charges at korhall*


----------



## korhall

*changes from his war body back into his everyday human form he then casts a dispel magic spell from his staff and blows the rune appart. he then raises his staff and deflects the spear point away and twists to the side while wraith is still charging, bringing the back end of the staff around to connect with the back of wraiths headand sent him sprawling off balance. he then dispurses the magic of the illusion and they are back in the plain sands of the arena* 

oh little one, you really think i would be fooled like that? you really do need to stop underestimating your opponents, a mordorian captain should know better 

* he then stands at apparent ease but the head of his staff is ablaze with fire as are his eyes and the tips of his hair* 

i have faced enemies without number from every race that existed in the days i have walked this earth, i do not fear you. come and see who's time it really is


----------



## Wraithguard

*Throws the blade, which has resumed it's usual form, into a tree where it percies to the hilt* Very well. However, don't forget... this was your choice. *Runs at korhall, who begins to swing the staff. He places his hands together, which begin to electrify with a red energy, then releases and grabs the staff with his right hand. The staff glows momentarily, then subsides. When it does the staff falls apart in his hand* The laws of physics no longer apply to me. I can change the metal of your blade, or the type of wood in a tree. I can rearrange glass to make sand, and even the components that make up you and me to make something else.


----------



## Elbereth

Leaning against the tree, Elbereth glances over at the sword that is inches from her head and still vibrating. With a sigh and a quick roll of her eyes she mutters "Violence...How vulger." 


She then brushes by the two and head towards the Tavern and the sweet smell of freshly baked pies.


----------



## korhall

atomic reconfiguration, nice. but understand me boy, there are some things that you can't touch. * concentraits and suddenly his hands start to turn a greyish blue and they turn into wolf spirits. who then charge at wraith both taking good chunks out of his hamstrings* he then pulls out another staff from his back holster* tell them exactly how you will re-arainge the molecules thatthey don't have. how you can reconfigure their bodies... which they don't have. 

*he then smiles as he gets a great idea*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*man... what is it with men?! and yet here I'm playing along... hehehe*

Laying still on the ground, the armor and her appearance had faded back to the way she had looked just before the fight. Drifting in and out of darkness, eyes darted under closed lids and a few words slipped past dry lips. "How can we fight such a monster?" Her voice stopped and a cough shook her. "Simple. With heart, faith and..." Curling tightly around herself, she became lost deeply again in a blanket of unconscious dreams.


----------



## Wraithguard

*While korhall was focused on Ara's words, a glowing emerges from his back, followed by a sharp pain emerged from korhall as blood began to trickle down his leg. Wraithguard then trots to the other side of the arena* The flesh you took from me I then stole from you. I remember a rule made about summoning that forbids it. But since you broke it... *He places his hands on the ground and brings forth a great beast of earth. However all of the energy spent in doing so caused a reaction that made the fires of the earth come alive* To create anything, something of equal or greater value must be spent. So tell me, what did you give up to summon those wolves?


----------



## Elbereth

As Elbereth enters the Fat Balrog she is struck at how quiet the tavern is. Most of the patrons had gone outside to view battle and the few that remained were scatter about the room, mostly drunk or too tired from gluttony to move from their seat. On the counter lay a vast array of freshly baked pies and pastries, still steaming, it's odor filling the room with a homely warmth. 

Looking around the room, Elbereth searches for someone to come serve her, but her search is in vain. The staff, like the rest of the crowd were gathered outside cheering on the violent spectacle like savage dogs in heat. 

With a look of mischief and a little bit of guilt, Elbereth sneaks behind the counter, finds and plate and serves herself a large piece of Blackberry Pie before scuttering over to a nice shaded booth in the far corner of the tavern to eat in peace.


----------



## korhall

no, first of all, that was not agreed upon by you, that was for ara's fight with me. second these are not summoned. the only way to be a wolfpriest is to have a wolf spirit bonded to your own. over the years i learned to make that part of myself manifest. so you can put back that demon boy, i broke no rules. * draws a very special sword, it is black as midnight with what appear to be pinoints of light swirling within it.* but since you are about to, then its time to go demon fighting. *he then gets a great idea and casts an illusion spell* there are suddenly 7 of him, standing side by side.* come and get us boy. *They said in unison* lets see how good you are at breaking my illusions. and by the way, this is not alchemy. but since that is apparently where your powers are based, i think its time to start something mean.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Standing under the tree, Erestor notices the sword korhall is holding. *Korhall, is that sword the blade I think it is? there have only been 2 swords in this world with black blades, and one of them is lost*


----------



## korhall

that depends on what sword you think this is. but this is a very very special sword


----------



## Wraithguard

*Bringing his hands to the ground, followed by an electrical discharge, great spikes of earth shot up from the ground, disrupting the illusions and knocking korhall to the ground. While korhall was down, he runs up and places his hands on the sword. A few sparks emerged but other than that nothing seemed to happen* So much for your secret weapon. I recognize the metal used in that blade of yours so I changed it. If I were you I'd keep that blade of your's away from water.


----------



## korhall

*stabs him with the sword and embeds it in his chest* he then shoots a lightning bolt through it and electrocutes him while his is still impaled* he then rips it out of him and takes off wraith's hands at the wrists, he then places the blade to wraiths throat*

if this hasn't killed you, or atleast made you sincerely sorry to have messed with me, then you would still have to acknoledge that you lose here, otherwise i will put this sword through your throat and spinal cord. any movement against me, and the odds are 9/10 that i would stab you through the neck on reflex action alone. surrender, any tricks and i will kill you.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Takes two steps back and is engulfed in darkness. When he emerges there is not a scratch on him* There is no point in continuing this. I have a dying friend I must tend to and there is no reason to neglect that any longer. *A gental rain begins to fall as he walks towards Ara. As the drops of rain hit korhall's blood-soaked blade it crackles and sparks as shards fall from the now grey weapon* If you wish to keep the blade then put it away.


----------



## korhall

*taps the blade with his knuckle and a thin gray coating sheds off it and the blade is the same as it was* you were saying, sore loser? and by the way, if you don't have some hybrid dollseye venom with you, then you should back up and let me heal her. and, dude. you are not an elric so stop pretending. i know exactly what that sword feels like, and i know you can't just heal like that. *sees the slight discoloration in his tunic where he was bleeding* check mate wraith


----------



## Wraithguard

*Is slightly offended and very confused by his words* Perhaps you should choose your words more carefully my friend. It is unwise to provoke your own wounds.


----------



## Ithrynluin

*Admin notice*

Please observe and follow the rules of a PG-13 board. Cut down on the rude language and gratuitous violence.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Recollecting, I believe my only mention is in "blood-soaked" blade. Wow!*

(By the way, who says 'dude' in Middle-Earth?  )

*Kneel's by Ara, who is turning a very lovely shade of white. He holds his right hand just above her head and his left is on the wound* Seem's I've allowed you to lay too long. You'll be all right. *Pull's out a chain, adorned with a small vial filled with a brown liquid. He soaks a cloth in the liquid and places it on the wound* Not as deep as I had feared.


----------



## korhall

yes, i admit that i am the source of gratuitous violence here. i also admit that i handed your butt to you on a platter. and seriously, the hopeless romantic in you is kinda disgusting.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((But better a 'hopeless romantic' the a few other things, _sir_.))

*pulling in a sudden breath, her eyes blink open for a moment but close again. She laid still for a little while before even thinking about moving. One hand went to her forehead* Wha... *moan* Last time I felt like this was when they told me the stuff was nonalcoholic... *tryes to smile*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Let's just skip over korhall for a bit shall we?*

Oooh Buuurn! (JUST KIDDING!!!)
(Psst! Ara, you missed an "n")

I should let you lay there for that. *Momentarily allows a smile to break out like a hideous plague, but quickly returns to his dour facade* Let's get you on your feet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(did I? can't find where...)

*head spins as he helps her up* I should get back inside... *blinks against a raindrop* And a drink _would_ be good...


----------



## Wraithguard

(In your OOC in the last post on previous page. "The" should be "then")

Yes, yes I understand. I'll get you all you can drink and a bath for myself lest I smell like an orc.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(*rolls eyes* yeah, fine. *clicks tongue* Picky picky.)

*entering the inn, Ara points Rai towards a seat by the fire. Stumbling slightly, she soon flops down into the warm chair and lets out a breath, almost as though it had been held* Soap. It should be in the rooms already. *doesn't look at his face*

How about an ale?... no... Something else. Anything. *carefuly touches the side of her neck*


----------



## Wraithguard

*Fetches her a rather large stein of ale* You enjoy this whilst I clean up. I smell of rotting flesh already. *Ambles off to his room, however along the way a red liquid flows down the outside of his armor to the floor. Coming to an abrupt halt, a horrified look crosses his face as he glares at the liquid which resembles diluted blood as it quickly forms a puddle. A shard of broken glass falls from his belt*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*nearly chokes on a gulp of ale* Rai. If you want more heartwine, you only need ask. Go ahead and get another if you must. *smiles as laughingly as she can* And remember not to hit it against your sword next time.


----------



## Wraithguard

*Just have to keep this interesting!*

*Mutters something under his breath. Ara's words finally register in his head* Right, Heartwine, of course! I'll get a mop. *Heads quickly for the nearest closet*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

**raises eyebrows* alrighty then.*

*shakes head and leans back against a soft pillow* Thank you Rai. We would not want anyone slipping... *wonders why he's acting like this* Really, if there is something you want... *starts to tip head to look over to the closet he walked into but grits her teeth as the movement pulls at the cut* *sits back as she was* Is everything alright?


----------



## Wraithguard

**Is sneaking chicken nuggets from the pantry**

*Emerges with the mop and rushes to the spill* Everything is fine, nothing to be concerned with. *When he reaches the once-puddle, there is nothing to be found but a shard of glass. At a loss for words, he decides to forget the incident* All done. I will return the mop now. *He completely neglects to recover the shard*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor rushes into the room* DRINKS FOR EVERYONE, NO MATTER THE PRICE, DRINKS AND FOOD FOR EVERYONE! My friends, I come with great news. Illuvatar has blessed me. I entered a contest in Aman(OneRing.net) to win a sacred Coin (the Daler Coin Competition), and out of 150 correct entries, I, Erestor Arcamen, have been chosen to win this beautiful coin. I will post scanned pictures once it is recieved. Again, *lays out a buffet of all the foods specially made for the guests in the inn* eat and drink to your delight, this is a celebration.

Oh and if you wanted to know, the contest was to answer this question correct:
In the book, "The Hobbit," how many Dwarves accompany Bilbo on his journey to The Lonely Mountain?
and my answer was, oviously, *13, Thorin Oakenshield, Oin, Gloin, Dwalin, Balin,Bifur, Bofur, Bombur, Kili, Fili, Dori, Ori, Nori*


----------



## korhall

kudos my friend, kudos


----------



## Noldor_returned

If I had known, I would have entered. Damn my unknowingness! I knew the answer. Well, congratulations to you anyway. It couldn't happen to a nicer ErestorArcamen. *takes drink* Thanks for this, by the way. I'll remember it.
Interesting fight out there. Somebody remind me of what those guys are capable of if I ever start to argue with one of them.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'll be happy to remind you  and yes you are welcome for the drinks. Yes, it was an interesting fight, a fight of which I haven't seen the type in an age or two, and even then it was more fierce with the original Dark Lord and Elves of old *starts to get a look of looking off into the distance* *sigh*  many of my friends have passed, many of my brethren, gone forever to the halls of Aman, of which I now am too late to go to. Oh well, many that are lost shall be seen again someday, and many new friends shall come, whether they be elves, dwarves, men, or some other species, many more shall come. 

...Now I am reminded of my sorrow, I must go and dwell among the forest once again, I shall pop in every once in a while, when I know not, but I will come back. *slowly walks out the door and disappears into the forest*


----------



## Noldor_returned

That sounds as if he is heading for my realm, Forest of the Last Elves. Perhaps I should go there and rest for a while. Any wishing to pop in, feel free, and no fighting is allowed except for training purposes, so just take it easy.*walks out, and disappears*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

no, i go to the secluded parts of Mirkwood where few pass other than Hurons and Ents, I go to reflect on much. Though the events of this day have not affected me directly, the great battles remind me of days of old, when the elves were prominent, I miss those days, I miss my kindred, I miss my friends. *turns and walks away*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sets the empty container aside and looks at the ceiling* So things are going well enough for some... Anyone want anything? *her head spins slightly as she sits up to watch over the back of the couch*


----------



## Wraithguard

**Creeps in**

*Walks from his room nonchalantly wearing but a simple black desert outfit. He then takes a seat by the door* I not very hungry for some queer reason. However, I would like some heartwine. *Looks hopeful and lazy at the same time*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*pulls in a long, relaxed breath and gets up* I bet you would, Rai. Want the mug with it, or just the bottle? *half grins as she digs a few things out from behind the bar*


----------



## korhall

walks in and then goes and goes into the back room to work on a story that he had been working on


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*watches Kor walk past and shows something of a smile* I can let you be if you wish, but you only need ask if you want anything. *goes back to digging out a few things before setting an arm full of stuff on the bar and starting to move it to a tray*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*takes the tray over to where Rai has been sitting by the door* There. Sorry it took so long. *shows a half smile* Is there anything else, or... Well, what are you all dressed up for anyway? *thinks she may remember something but lets it go as the question has been asked* That is... If I might be so bold... *only looks at him for a moment and starts to turn away as it seems he might not give an answer*


----------



## korhall

*smiles as he walks back in and around the bar to the kitchen where he starts making a batch of dough*

young love... what a sight


----------



## Dragonblade

_Pushing open the door to the bar, she enters, gently brushing dust from her riding cloak. Looking around she faintly recalls a time spent in this realm. 

Holding her head high she pulls down the hood of her cloak, tossing her white hair over her shoulder. Glancing around, seeing no familiar faces, she clicks her tongue in disgust and struts over to an empty table, sitting down and placing her booted feet on the empty chair with an audible 'thump'_

"Che' ..."


----------



## korhall

*walks out into the tavern mixing a batch of cookie dough and looks her right in the eye...* oh feth *he then tries to duck back into the kitchen and knocks over a glass which breaks and draws attention*


----------



## Dragonblade

_Catching site of a very familiar face she stands abruptly,_ "OI!" _Placing one hand on her hip she smiles wickedly, fangs glinting slightly,_ "that any way to treat a familiar face after this long ...maybe I need to rough you up a little bit? What do you say Korhall?" _Her fingers idly trace the hilt of one of the twin blades at her hip._


----------



## korhall

*stands up and places the bowl on a counter* hey db, i missed you. * grins and his fangs glint along with his eyes with a mischevious light that hasn't been there in a very long time* still as gorgeously sensuall and well armed as ever i see.. so what brings you back my dearest? revenge? still mad about the fact that he died at my hands? i told you that it was for a decent reason. he was bad for you, not to mention he called me out, or don't you remember?


----------



## Dragonblade

"Che'!" _She crosses her arms and tosses her nose in the air,_ "still bringing that up!" _Her demeanor suddenly changes, she pulls her chin into her chest with a sinister grin, peering up at him through her bangs. _"Did you expect me to change so much? My dearest, I would have thought better of you." _Her violet eyes looked black, matching her smirk._

"Maa ...were you hoping that I'd take revenge?" _She slowly strolls up to the bar, rolling her hips seductively, _"or, perhaps that I'd come back to you?" 

_Leaning across the bar she quickly slips a dagger out of a wrist sheath and presses it to his neck, _"Hm?"


----------



## korhall

well i had kind of hoped about that last part, but i didn't expect you to change. what can i say. i had hoped you would atleast fight me for it and then we could go back to the way we werre before he came into it. just you and me, the terrors of the underworld. you always were the most beautiful thing i have ever seen. *back flips over the bar and away from the knife* and still keep the children as sharp as always. *inhales deeply* still that scent you always wear. god how i missed waking up to it and you on my pillow. *flips over her and stands next to his staff * you always were the more physically minded one. *grasps his staff and and his eyes started glowing a light blue* magic on the other hand...


----------



## Dragonblade

_She grins and slips the dagger back into it's hidden sheath,_ "the children have been just fine, they miss the old days though ..."

_Her eyes follow him as he moves, keeping the dark light they had when she entered. Her eyes follow the lines of his body as she chuckles softly._

"The noticeables may not have changed," _tossing her head to get her hair off her shoulders she keeps her head tilted back to leave the impression that she is looking down upon him, _"but many things have, my darling. And I don't seem to recal you complaining about me being so ...physical ..."

_Noticing the staff she scowled,_ "And you say I haven't changed ..."


----------



## korhall

i never did complain. in fact i relished every second i was in your arms. as for the magic, i tried never to use it around you. never. but since you left i had to find something to fill up the time and honestly killing just lost the fun after a while. so i developed my skills to even higher levels. not to mention the thought of sleeping with a guy that was half wolf spirit did kinda push your buttons if i remember. i have changed alot db. my appearence *she notices the scars* my taste in armament, even my taste in clothes. black leather chafes after 25 years. my taste in you is still as voracious as ever though. *makes the staff disappear in a puff of smoke* and so you know i finally did manage to make those cookies the way you like them. never did quite lose the taste for them *picks up the mixing bowl from thecounter* care for a batch?


----------



## Dragonblade

_Her dark aura fades as she starts to laugh. Muttering in drow she pulls a barstool behind herself and sits down heavily._

"Always going out of your way to make me happy ..." _shaking her head with a soft chuckle,_ "never will learn will you? It's been what? Two years? And you still remember all about me ..."

_Eyeing the bowl for a second she grins and nods, resting her elbows on the bartop and her chin on her right palm._


----------



## korhall

thats what love does my sweets, it lets me remember. and who knows maybe it lets me win you back. *pulls the cookies out of the oven and fans them for about 2 minutes till they are still moderatly hardened but still soft in the center* thats the right way if i remember. *pours a cup of jasmine tea for himself and some drow wine for her* 3435 still the year you prefer? 

so did you ever forgive me for killing your lover? honestly i beleive that anyone that hits you without cause or being in the sparing ring deserves to die. that and even the ones with cause i still feel like most of them deserve my sword in their chests. i'm sorry, but when i saw him yell at you and then hit you, it was all i could do not to explode on the spot, your honor demanded the challenege you see. and when he cheated... he never deserved you.*hangs his head* i never, ever should have appointed him to be your body guard. i understand if you won't let it go. but i don't ever want to hurt you again. not you ke'chara, not ever again.


----------



## Dragonblade

_She sighed dramatically and crossed her arms,_ "and I -told- you I could handle myself! Che', I don't need your protection! I am not some maiden who's never held a weapon!"

_Taking the wine she swirled it slightly before slamming it back onto the bar, a small amount spilling out of the glass, cursing in drow the dark light returned to her eyes,_ "I can see -that- hasn't changed ...chivalrous as always, and as always, thinking me some common human woman!"


----------



## korhall

ke'chara, honor is a personal thing with me, you of all should know that. that and i know i was half a heartbeat ahead of you. 

my dear i can show you the scars that you gave me, i know very very very well your skills with weapons. and since the first second i saw you, in the moonlight on that street before you nearly put a blade in my heart, i knew that you were never anything like common. i loved you cause you were never like a common woman. thats why i had you for 23 years. the happiest moments of my life.


----------



## Dragonblade

_Tossing her head to the side, she attempted to stay angry,_ "bastard," _she chuckled glancing over at him, _"I remember the scars I gave you, and have a few of my own, delt by your hand ...you never did like evil creatures ...but you're too weak for beauty ..."


----------



## korhall

only one beauty... not to mention the sword hand and the fiery spirit. thats why i loved you then and love you now. and what can i say, you nearly killed me to get at him. and evil creatures i will admit i hate. they take all the sport out of it. all the style and charm out of evil.


----------



## Dragonblade

_Tilting her head, she asked in a teasing manner,_ "you mean to say there's been none after me? Saa ..."


----------



## korhall

just like there were none after me? one. she is a dwarf queen in the far eastern mountains. one... thats all. and you? how many men have had the honor of being called your initmate friend since we parted ways, and since i parted his shoulders from his head?


----------



## Dragonblade

_Smirking, she raised an eyebrow,_ "Dwarf Queen? Seems your tastes have gone down hill since you and I parted ...but no, there have been none ...I haven't spared the time or the thought ..."

_Sipping her wine she couldn't help but chuckle,_ "a Dwarf, unbelievable," _she muttered to herself._


----------



## korhall

at the time i was shaped like a dwarf. and i would be careful... she is almost as fell handed as you are. and what can i say... i still miss you *pours some more tea and hands her a cookie* takes her hand in his* i have missed you terribly my dear. care to give me another shot?


----------



## Dragonblade

Snorting she gently runs her nails along his hand, "at the time? You mean the darling dwarf isn't still attached to you?" She shook her head, laughing softly, "a dwarf, unbelievable!" she added to herself.

Looking up, the laughter brightening her eyes, "I appologize, drow, being elvin kind, have never been to fond of dwarves, but of course you knew that ..."

Staring down at his hand she slowly pull hers out of his grip, linking her fingers together under her chin her eyes narrow with malicious intent, "care to prove you're still worthy? Or have you gotten too feeble without me?"


----------



## korhall

having seen how many dwarves you killed i know. but honestly she knows i am human, and we still are close. but as to now my dear name the arena... outside or in my bed?


----------



## Dragonblade

Smiling seductively she traced her nails around his wrist, "why don't we start with the arena and see where we end up?" She nipped lightly at her bottom lip, looking up at him through her eyelashes.


----------



## korhall

as you wish ke'chara. and you always did know how to get my heart rate up.


----------



## Dragonblade

"Heart rate," she licked her lips, "among other things ..."

Rising from the bar stool she grinned, "I'm not used to this place anymore, care to show me around?"


----------



## korhall

want to walk or take a less familier way?


----------



## Dragonblade

Blinking slowly she grinned, "surprise me ..."


----------



## korhall

*guides her outside* take my hand. this is a good part of a hated thing... for you anyway


----------



## Dragonblade

She purses and snorts, crossing her arms, "I won't get lost ..." but a slight smile plays on her lips.


----------



## korhall

*smiles a broad smile and grabs her hand as he lifts off and starts to soar over the realm of middle earth* this is the one thing i wish i could have given you. i mastered this the month after you left me. you knowq the world from the underside and the surface. i wanted to show you the world as i have seen it. from the view of the gods themselves.


----------



## Dragonblade

_Squeaking in shock she closed her eyes momentarily, she wasn't a fan of heights ...living subterranian could do that to someone._

"Neat parlor trick ..." _Her voice quivered lightly as she finally opened her eyes to watch the world pass by._


----------



## korhall

*flies a little lower to the ground and pulls her close to him and smells her hair for the first time in what seems like ages* i had planed to give you this on our anniversary, you left about a month before that, i figured i could give it to you at your wedding. i am glad that i never got the chance.*wraps his arms around her tighter*


----------



## Dragonblade

_Pressing her face to his shoulder she grumbled to herself in drow for a moment before sighing dramatically,_ "I had started to rethink it anyway, I'm not one to be tied down ..."


----------



## korhall

he liked the bondage huh? you never were the submissive one. * smiles to himself and holds her as close as he can and nuzzles her neck* i'm glad to hear that ke'chara, i really am.


----------



## Dragonblade

_Rolling her eyes she flicked his forehead,_ "when did you become such a big pervert?" _Tucking her arms back against herself she quietly added,_ "can we land, my legs are starting to feel weird ..."


----------



## korhall

the day i met you beautiful, the day i met you. and yes we can... matter of fact we are nearly there * they decend slowly and land in a secluded grove* you wanted to see the world, now see my home. my real one. *he lands next to a waterfall beside which is a weapon's rack, a forge, a bed and a garden* 

welcome to the home i never showed anyone. the sanctum sanctorum


----------



## Dragonblade

Whistling lowly she looked around the area, shaking her legs slightly to get the normal feeling back in them.

"Pretty," she said quietly, althought not really one for forests and greenery, even she could appreciate true beauty.


----------



## korhall

* smiles and draws aside the waterfall as if it were a curtain, inside there is another bed in a warm, dark cave.* i thought this might be more to your liking.


----------



## Dragonblade

Smirking, she rested a hand on her hip, "you're such a bastard ..."


----------



## korhall

i always did wonder why you chose that as my pet name


----------



## Dragonblade

She broke out into a full laugh, walking over to him to drape her arms around his neck, "because you are one ...once in a while ..."


----------



## korhall

*wraps his arms around her waist* i'll take that... * leans in to kiss her *


----------



## Dragonblade

She grinned before turning her head to avoid the kiss, "I'm not that easy ..."

Stepping out of his grip she lightly danced out of reach, removing her riding cloak. She wore a simple sleeveless black shirt with black leather wrist bracers.

Turning back to him she rested a fist on her cocked him and wiggled her index at him in a scolding manner.


----------



## korhall

the thrill of the chase, another thing that made you all the more incredable * jumps after her and chases her around the glade tickling her in places only a lover would know.*


----------



## Dragonblade

"UWAH!" She jumped and squirmed out of his grip, her face flushed from giggling, "Bad Korhall!" She dashed off.


----------



## korhall

i thought thats something you loved about me. * chases and eventually pins her against a tree* mmmmm


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*kicks the door shut and brushes hands together as if be rid of dust* 

*mumbles something about turning her back for a moment before the smell of fresh cookies catches her attention* Oh! hm... Anyone want some? I think they can be claimed now as those two just left them sitting here. *nods her head shortly toward the door to show who she meant* 

Well I think I know where the fresh milk is. Sound good?


(Kor and db; I would send you guys a PM but they aren't working (for me at least) so I'll just ask here. Might you guys be around enough that you would like getting in on an actual RP thread? Because for one, this isn't. But you could quite possibly write a good bit if you weren't being reminded that this isn't an roll playing thread... It sort of is but not quite like that. Know what I mean? The Green hills or other places could possibly do with a little attention by a few others interested in writing. But this is just a 'lean back and put your feet up' sort of place. Thanks.)


----------



## Wraithguard

*Awakes from a rather sound sleep, only to find that darkness has fallen upon the inn and his eyes have shifted to their scarlet hue to compensate for the darkness, even though the inside was well illuminated. After squirming in the seat until he is once more in an upright position, he notices the tray set before him and begins to enjoy the delightful meal*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*walks out of the forest to meet korhall and dragonblade* ahh Korhall, I see you have returned. For many a years I have seen you come here and leave, and now i see you have brought a friend. Who is this precious gem?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*almost grins for a moment as she envisions EA either flying backwards at very high speeds or dropping like the proverbial dead fly*

*picks up a glass and gets herself some milk and a cookie before leaning forward on the bar with a sigh* And yet again things are quiet for a moment. *enjoys a bite of the warm treat dunked in the cool milk*


----------



## korhall

* a lightning bolt strikes between EA's feet and a strong wind blows him backwards* 

*he kisses db on the cheek* it seems that we are missed my dear. i'll take us back the fast way. *they embrace and he teleports them both back to the inn*

i am going to find out how he found my sanctum and then either kill whoever told him or maybe just him.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*gets up, visibly Shaken* my friend, i meant nothing by it, your secret is safe by me, I give you my word as one of the Noldor. I often have come to these woods, and I have seen you pass through or fly over. I am just here in these woods reflecting on ages long gone. I did not mean to disturb you, I shall leave now. *turns and walks away and vanishes into the trees*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*shows a quick smile and turns away to walk back into the kitchen* '_There are some things one just simply shouldn't walk into, even I know that much._' *rolls eyes at the thought and shakes head* '_What's done is done. Now what to do here?..._' *starts picking through things in the hope of finding an idea*

Anyone want anything? Yes? No? *sigh* I think the fire is calling me if no one else is going to. You know where to find me... *walks silently over to the large couch and sinks down into it to watch the flames*


----------



## Dragonblade

((Yeah, that had crossed my mind ...sorry))

_Stretching out she sits herself at a table in a darkened corner, yawning._

"Still not used to the surface world I'm afraid" _She mumbles to herself._


----------



## korhall

hehehe *goes into the back and starts to cook. he has an idea for ribs that would be great* would you care for some db? you still prefer the illuvian spice i use or would you like to change the recipe?


----------



## Dragonblade

_Shrugs one narrow shoulder,_ "whichever ..."


----------



## korhall

*makes it his way and adds something he picked up from a traveling gypsy*

somehow i get the feeling that you need some rest db... after this perhaps i should take you home that you may rest


----------



## Dragonblade

_Raises an eyebrow,_ "what exactly did you add?"


----------



## korhall

um... taro taro root. it make people... happy


----------



## Dragonblade

_Raises the other eyebrow,_ "Oh really!" _Wrinkles nose,_ "what if I were to say I'm not hungry, hm?"


----------



## korhall

i would be just a little disappointed and then take you home so you could sleep anyway.


----------



## Dragonblade

"Hm, well, I really don't trust this taro taro root you speak of ..."


----------



## korhall

*munches away hungrily* well thats your choice sweety. more cookies? *slides her the plate**begins to thiunk that this adding things was a bad idea and then walks to his room to crash* i'll see you in the morning db


----------



## Dragonblade

_Chuckles evilly_, "S'up to you, good night then ..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sighs as the smell of cooking meat teases her nose* '_At least someone besides me knows how to cook around here..._' *sits up a little only to see Kor just leaving* '_oh well. hmmm_' Hello there. *leans on the back of the couch and smiles welcomingly at the woman he left behind* Been around long? oh, excuse me; most just call me Ara. If you want anything, just ask and either I will do my best at getting it to you quickly or send someone else. *grin*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having decided that there was no conversation to be had at the time, Ara decided to mess around in the kitchen for a little while. When she came back out, a steaming cup of tea was clutched in both hands; the smell of a fresh scone coming from a bundle tightly wrapped in cloth and tucked into an apron pocket. 

Walking over to the seating area by the hearth, the cup was set aside for a moment while new logs where placed in the flames. _Much better..._ Taking back the lightly sweetened tea, she curled up in one corner of the couch; sipping slowly at the soothing drink.


----------



## korhall

*runs in smoking and screams* FLYING MONKIES ARE ATTACKING RUN FOR YOUR LIFE


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*sigh* *grabs his bow and quiver* i best take care of this mess, *walks outside and starts shooting arrows everywhere*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*jumps up out of the couch looking very much like a cat that had just been awakened by a very loud, and far too close for comfort, barking dog* Wha!? What happened? Kor? What are you talking about? *wide eyes narrow and arms cross in front of her* Bored are we? *slowly shows a hint of a smile* 

*both hands rub her face and run up into her hair as stray strands are put back in place instead of making her face itch* Ah well. I suppose we were all sinking too easily into silence. Let me get you something Korhall, on the house. And you need no ladder to reach it either... *almost rolls eyes as she rethinks her words* Never-mind. Find a seat if you wish and tell me what you want.


----------



## korhall

*sits down and places his hand on the table a golden glow appears and the smell of rosemary incense and jasmine fill the air as a steaming mug of tea is lifted out of the table* no thanks i'm good. and yes, since screaming ZOMBIES at the top of my lungs is just tackey i thought that would make more of a silly impression. my only real question is when will EA come in and realize i was kidding.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*breaths in the warm scent* mmm... Yeah. I guess you have a point. Poor EA. So hard to think that anyone could fall into believing that there could be such a thing as 'flying monkeys'. *eyes wrinkle a little in the corners as she keep back a laugh* I may need to consider what I allow some of you to drink.*unconsciously traces the healing cut on her neck* hm... What would I get if I asked for a cup of that?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well ummmmm yeah i knew he was kidding all along, unfortunately i didnt realize he was kidding until i unleashed my arrows on those err um flocks of hawks out there. I wouldnt go out there, the hawks are kinda er mad hehe


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

haha! Warning heard, my friend. Come on Ea, find a place to put you feet up and tell me what you would like. Even after being so rudely awakened I feel well enough to be somewhat generous. *turns to move things around behind the bar, still smiling* 'Flying monkeys' indeed. Should take it a bit easer on what you all drink if you ask me. *starts pouring a glass of something crimson in color* What's next? A talking mouse in trousers?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thank you much Ara, I will take a simple ale please. Anyways no, I havent seen any talking mice in trousers, though I saw an Oliphaunt(as the great Sam Gamgee would have said) standing on 2 legs once hehe


----------



## korhall

*sets a magical immage of a rat in leiderhosen running down the bar past her*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

hey Ara, there's something here you should see...i think the exhaustion from the hawks is making me hallucinate


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*turns back from getting a mug of ale for EA and nearly jumps at seeing the image* OH! Hey! *her gaze darts from the fake rodent up to EA and then slowly over to Kor* Here's your drink EA. *still looking at Kor* Alright. Thank you, master mage. I suppose I should remember to keep my mouth shut next time. *It was a few momentnts before the cold glair was finally broken away by a laughing smile*


----------



## korhall

but its so much fun my dear making immages, illusions and conjurations. its one of my favorite things in this life *conjures a dancing yak out of the smoke from the fire* silly things or... * creates an incredably lifelike illusion of a baby blue dragon* real things or *makes an immage of EA with a diploma* impossible things *winks at EA * i'm sorry EA, but that was just too easy. in thanks for letting me use you as a rube, ask me for an immage and i will do my best to make it appear


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well Korhall, to be honest id love to see that baby blue dragon full grown with you in its mouth hehe jk jk just having a bit of fun, but anyways yes, an image of the great Eldar of old would please me much, for obviously I have not seen them for an age, other than the lady Galadriel *sigh* here i go again, dwelling on memories of the past


----------



## korhall

brother what if i could give you one better, a window to see them whenever you want. a window to see into their world?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Vdo you actually have the power (and authority) to do this? I mean the Valar did block their world from Middle Earth to keep out those unwelcome. I am not unwelcome there, I just choose to stay here for the time being. If you have the power to do so, I would glady and gratefully take a window to view the West. Tell me Korhall, are you a Maia? you have great and wonderful power...


----------



## korhall

i am what i am my friend, and i have the knowledge to make you this window into the beautiful west. * his hands start to glow and his eyes begin glowing white* if you wish i will begin my friend


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

starting to sound like good ol Tom Bombadil, "I am what I am" lol anyways yes create my window please


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Listening to what was going on, Ara had fought off her curiosity and almost dashed into the kitchen. It was only when a strange glow worked its way back to where she was working that questions got the better of her. Slowly walking to the service door, Ara snuck a glance back towards the bar, slowly stepping out as she watched Korhall light up like an odd white torch. "er... You sure you want to do that, EA? Is it not hard enough to live knowing that you missed out? Do you really what to know what it was you don't have?"


----------



## korhall

*with a strange humming backtone to his voice* she has a point EA, you may not want to see it if you know you can't get there. * he starts to describe a circle in the air and it glows with a silvery-white glow*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

give me but one glance and that shall be enough. I have seen great sorrow here in Middle Earth, but one glance of my kindred and I shall have enough.


----------



## korhall

very well then * he finishes the circle and it fills in with a silvery glow that slowly turns into a window to the west* look my friend but hurry, even i can't hold this open for a very long time.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor's eyes widen in shock as he see's many elves of whom he knows the names of, many, in whom he hasn't seen in an age at least...he turns away* take it away, please, enough, it was painful as I thought it would be, but thank you Korhall, it is good to have at least seen them one last time


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Standing with her back to them, she closed her eyes, not daring look at the smoke framed window. But even covering her ears with her hands did nothing to close out the sounds. Waves rolled over soft sands; music flowed on a sweet breeze... A shudder ran through her and she wanted to run into the other room but found that she couldn't move.


----------



## korhall

*he shudders and then the window collapses in on itself and explodes, he is blasted backwards and through the bar* 

oh my sweet leman russ that hurt....... i think i need to lie down


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*catches herself from being knocked over* *blinks and looks around* oh... Korhall? *reaches out a hand to help him up* Are you alright?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*with tears in his eyes, Erestor looks stunned and practically speechless* Ara......I really could use a strong STRONG drink right now......in fact, I'm leaving for the time being *he runs into the forest*


----------



## korhall

* gets up with a groan, more from the magical backlash than being blown through the bar.* i think i need to lie down now *passes out*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Helping Korhall to his feet, she only had time to send a sad gaze after EA before Kor blacked out. Not really strong enough to hold him up on her own, Ara could only keep him from hitting the ground too hard. With a short sigh, she moved to stand above his head and started to pull him by his shoulders away from the crushed bar. 

Her face was a worn-out pink by the time she had tugged his heavy form over to the couches. Not even trying to get him off the floor, a pillow was tucked under his head and a blanket pulled over him. Pressing her back to the stones that made the frame of the fireplace, Ara pulled her knees up to her chest and let her head fall to her crossed arms.


----------



## Noldor_returned

NR was walking back up to the Fat Balrog when he saw Erestor running away into the forest. After entering, he saw Ara standing over Korhall's body. "Had another fight then, have you?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her head lifted at hearing someone speak; the corner of her mouth twitching up in a brief smile as she shook her head at NR's question. "No. There has been no fighting since this." She tipped her head and touched the line on the side of her neck. "You should not have to worry about anything."


----------



## Noldor_returned

"So I don't need to worry about a fellow Noldo running off into the woods looking like she has seen the return of Melkor? I saw Erestor leaving like they were on their deathbed."


----------



## korhall

*he slowly wakes up and looks around* wow i didn't think they would make that explode that fast... those guys really hold a grudge. *he staggers over to the bar and looks for something to eat and a stiff drink*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*shakes her head* Erestor is alright. Just shaken from seeing something I advised against. *watched Korhall stager slightly as he walked back to the bar* Korhall, you should plan on paying full price from now on unless you fix that mess and bring me a very good cup of coffee. *only a half teasing smile pulled at her mouth* And what do you mean 'they hold a grudge'? *wonders if she shouldn't have asked*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well, can I ask what happened or am I better off not knowing? Oh, and if you don't mind, I'd like a drink, preferably something non-alcoholic. Now, korhall, what have you been up to this time? Unless it's something to do with Erestor, and I'm better off not knowing.


----------



## korhall

my dear lets just say that a long time ago i was not the man you see before you. and i was very different then. well for an impardonable sin (that they(the gods) are still mad about) i was cast out and my powers taken from me. i was cursed to live as a half elf, since my crime involved a human female they thought it only fitting. i was banished, not killed cause even when you have become a traitor such as i have, they don't kill their own. so i was left nude in middle earth to fend for myself. well, you know the rest of my story, and thats why i say i am what i am. cause it all depends on how you define me.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor walks back in visibly shaken* Korhall, thank you for showing me that, I know I should have never looked at it, it brought back painful memories, but at the same time, I got to see friends i have not in a long time. I hope that you are all right, I know, *laughs a little* that was a pretty big explosion. Maybe we should wait for the new year(the Gondorian New Year) for another explosion like that. Ah, I see NR has returned...Ara, drinks and cakes for all on me


----------



## Noldor_returned

Is everything alright Erestor? Or is it something I shouldn't worry about? Although you mentioned "friends you have not seen in a long time." Hmm...I wonder...*gets a thoughtful look on his face*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

An almost amused look flashes across her face and disappears even faster as she listens to Kor. Standing as EA comes back in, she jumps up and walks over quickly to offer a friendly pat on the shoulder. "I did try, my friend. Here, have a seat and I can go see what there is around here." Tosses a half scolding look at NR. "I still think we had better just let bygones be bygones. There is no need to think any more on what was or was not done." Cocks her head a little to emphasize her words. "Now then. Cakes and drinks! Who wants what?" Smiles and starts to walk towards the kitchen.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

NR, one word of advice, dont take a peak at things that are not of your authority, grief and danger follow.... DRINKS AND CAKES FOR ALL 

I'm ok hehe, just need to calm myself down now. So, NR where have you been lately? I have not seen you in the area lately


----------



## Noldor_returned

Here and there. Mainly searching through this world for some answers. A coke please, Ara, if I can? Or at least one of those cake slices. *takes a piece of cake*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Coke? umm... oh. oh yeah! Sure. *grins* *runs into the back and is gone for a while* 

*finally comes back out* Here NR. Nice and cold. *hands over the drink* And I think I may have heard about something a little special about today? *glances at EA* Would this fit the occasion? *points over her shoulder to a large cake on the counter and the tray of other goodies and drinks beside it* 

oh. And before I forget... *pulls something out of an apron pocket* *holds out a wrapped package*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara, being here these past few months, I see why your inn is renowned for its hospitality, it's not the inn, but the innkeeper, thank you. 

This cake looks delightful, *cuts the cake and hands out pieces to all* Now than, Korhall, I hope you are feeling better, here have some cake.

Oh and NR, if your questions have to do with our fellow Noldor of old that are in the West, dont ask Korhall, it'll go out with a bang  (sorry Korhall)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles warmly* Thank you mellon nin. *turns away to do something, somewhat covering a bright smile* 

*talks over her shoulder* It is my pleasure to be of service. Now, EA, are you not going to open that?...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

ah yes I suppose I shall. *puts down his cake and mug to open the tightly, and lovely  wrapped present* thank you so much Ara!


----------



## korhall

*wakes up with what feels like the biggest hangover he has ever had (and thats saying quite a bit) * russ almighty, that hurt... ok... where am i and does anyone have a tic-tac? and more importantly, does anyone have food?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sighs slowly and shakes her head* Here Korhall, try some sweetwater and I'll go get a dish of stew or something for you. There is cake if you like though...?

ah. *just looked up at EA* I thought you might make good use of that. The pages were stitched in one at a time to be sure it would not come apart, even on the hardest path. You can write anything in it and, if you wish, it will let none other read it.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

this is perfect, i have so much to write, especially about days past and memories long gone. Korhall, have a good cup of tea, it always helps me when i have bad headaches.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Tea is a good idea. I know well what you mean about it being good for headaches... *sighs* 

And I am glad you like that little book. It was not exactly easily aquired. I do trust that it will be well taken care of though. *nods to EA*


----------



## korhall

* sets up a little table with candles and two place settings* ok you two love birds, just sit down and i'll make a romantic dinner for two, i mean come on. you two obviously dig each other


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*blinks, looks from EA to Kor and back and starts to laugh a little* Korhall, really, do you think such things? Can one not be friends with another without even a thought of it being anything more then that? Besides, there are none here that would... I mean. No, Korhall. Thank you for offering to cook though. *half smiles*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well dinner would be nice, but just 2? kind of lonely is it not? and yes one can be friends without even a thought and nothing more than that. Ara, thank you again, the book will be taken care of well.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I wouldn't say no to that dinner, korhall, if it's still being offered. Or, I could cook something for all of us. Or we could just order a pizza. So many options...which one will happen?


----------



## korhall

guys, nothing personal, but i am going to cooking school in september and i work as a cook. i will be doing the cooking here.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*grins happily* Alright then, master Korhall, you have the kitchen for a while. *nods* 

I think I can stand some time off my feet. *walks over and sinks into her spot in the chair by the fire* *sighs* As long as nothing gets too exciting... *glances around warningly for a moment*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*sets down in a chair near the fire and drinks a mug of ale* So, Korhall you better make something good, we're all hungry after this err eventful day...


----------



## Ermundo

Suddenly all activity ceases. The Bartender drops his cap, the cat with a straw hat, sensing danger runs to some remote corner of the inn. Everyone, sensing danger, looks up to the door. Fear seams to seep through every nook and crany filling everyone with a dread that they had not felt for an age. A menace was coming.

Suddenly, the door swings open with such force that it breaks and everyone jumps out of they're seat. The wolves start to howl, the dogs can't stop barking, suddenly... he comes.

"Hey, heard this here inn had the best beer you could ever have. I'll have a round, if you don't mind. Oh, yeah and sorry about the door...., I mean I am a dark lord and I've got to make an impression. But I'll pay you back....(grins evily) . Now hurry up"


----------



## korhall

*suddenly korhall is beside him with a scimitar to morgoththe1's throat and a dagger against his kidney* i would advise you not to upset my wolves, and to stop trying to make such an evil impression.


----------



## Ermundo

*But before Korhall is able to strike, he falls to his knees, stricken with a power beyond his comprehension.*

"I would advise you not to resort to such acts unless you're really that foolish. I can break iron, crush stone, and so much more. I am so great the roots of time quake before my wrath. If I wanted, I could crush all of Arda. That said," he turns to the inkeeper," hurry up with the beer."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

whoa this is random, Ara you'd better get him what he wants, though i dont think korhall is going to stand for this much longer. I er need to go to my room for a second i'll be right back. *runs to his room and grabs his gear* now then, morgoth, do you honestly think that you, some stranger off the street who think's hes an evil houdini can barge into our merry little inn and start bossin us all around? busting our doors? well, you have another thing comin, now then, I suggest you either become more courteous, or go visit some other inn, preferably at Belerium at the bottom of the sea...


----------



## korhall

*his eyes glow with power and he stands up and slaps the evil person twice* brother you really, REALLY DON'T WANT TO MESS WITH MY WOLVES!!!! *he smiles and his sword pricks the throat of the new guest and they both know that this new person would be powerless to stop the blade from plunging into his throat* i don't want to hurt you, i really don't, but if i were you i would do 2 things, first i would appologise to the bartender for your rudeness and the damage to her property and second i would tone it down before i take you outside and show you what a really pissed off cook can do.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Korhall, enough damage has been done these past few days to all of our spirits that we do not need more blood shed. now, Morgoth, I have not lived for 2 and a half ages of this world for some punk to break into the inn I am staying at. We dont need any trouble, try to tone it down, we're just a big happy family here and we dont need you to come along all ticked, threatening to "pay us back". Korhall, dont hurt him, he's a fool. Now Morgoth, I suggest you sit down and enjoy some of Korhall's fine cooking. Ara has had a long day, and does not deserve the **** you're bringing in. Korhall a fight is just what he wants, for if a fight envokes, much more of sweet Ara's property will be destroyed, more of Ara's guests will be harmed. Now let's get back to having a nice dinner, and a peaceful evening. Morgoth, no more trouble, you'll regret it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having come to her feet and slowly walked around the chair she had been resting in, she looked across the room. Chin lowered slightly, her dark eyes seemed to glow with a shadowed light as they worked over the new figure; armor, weapons, far too proud and sure of himself. He was by far not the first though. 

Not needing to stand any straighter as she walked up to the potential duel, she nodded slowly to EA, glanced at Korhall and looked the self proclaimed dark lord in the face. No one dared say anything for a few moments as the she-elf seemed to be making her mind up about something. 

Both hands were slowly lifted and held out before her, palms turned up and opened. Her voice was calm and softly spoken; almost a sweet tone but one that somehow held a clear strength. "I will take those please. There is no need of them here, and they are not welcome until you better know what is acceptable and what is not." A passing glance told Kor to also heed the quiet warning. 

She stood still, waiting, watching that all would go more smoothly then they had been. If not... Her chin lifted lightly even as her hands stayed motionless.


----------



## Ermundo

" Korhall, I will agree with you I have been rude." So the nameless one turns to the bartender.

"Very, very, sorry. Won't happen again. Infact here is full compensation." He flicks his hand as if he were holding a stick, clenches it into a fist, and presto, 17 silver coins are in his hand. "I believe this should be more than enough."

"As for you, Korhall." whispered Morgoth."I'm not asking for a fight, but...," and before Korhall had any time to react, he's pinned to the ground, his own sword propped against his main artery. Blood starts to trickle down his neck.
"Now were even. And if you've learned anything, don't start trying to pick a fight against me. Because you know as well as I," at that he removed Korhall's sword, and with his bare hands crushed it into saw dust." that you can't even consider to dream about beating me." and with that morgoth withdrew from his back pocket a gold coin." Here's some money you can use to actually get a descent sword."

He props up against a nearby chair. "No offense meant, and I mean that, but I would really like a pint right about now,... please. And for god sake's 
I'm came here for a drink, not a fight, so everyone stop staring me like you're zombies and carry on. And please, no one start a fight or blame me on anything, I mean, I said sorry and I have compensated for everything."


----------



## Ermundo

"Oh yeah, no one doubt my word. Even if I'm evil I'm honest. And please anyone who really doubts me and my power, just listen to the wolves, the cat with a straw hat, and look at Korhall. And lastly, I am not looking for a fight, just a drink."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

EA sheathes his sword and goes to help Korhall up. *If you're not looking for a fight, I suggest you dont come in with a bang threatening everything in site in the first place. come Korhall, let's heal that wound quickly and have a cup of tea.*


----------



## Ermundo

Morgoth turns to EA. "Like I said before, I'm sorry... All right, out of 5 stars I give this inn a 2 for service. I've been waiting for 20 minutes." Morgoth turns towards the bartender. "Hey buddy, seriously it's not funny anymore. May I please have a pint....or 6.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*leans over to Ara and whispers* I still dont like the looks of him, even if he is "sorry". 

The only reason service is so slow is because of a certain chaotic event caused by a certain "dark lord" about oh 20 minutes ago when you first ordered your drink...


----------



## Ermundo

"Hey Erestor, It doesn't matter wether you talk or whisper, I can hear you."
Morgoth steps up from his chair." If I wasn't sorry, why did I give 17 silver pennies, three times the amount it would take to repair. I am sorry, down to my black heart."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Clenching her jaw in a locked line, she shook her head at being ignored. Walking over to where EA helped Korhall up, she lightly touched the wound on Kor's neck. The little trickle of blood was slowed and stopped, leaving only a thin trail to be cleaned away by the rag she pulled from her apron pocket and handed him. 

"You may not have said your name yet, dark one, but do not think it does you any good." She turned to Morgoth. "And I do not know why you keep asking for the barman." A shimmer touched her eyes as though she might smile but it was to be nothing more for now. "I thank you for paying for the damage, and I would be happy to bring out some drinks..." She paused to be sure he was listening. "But it would be wise of you to keep in mind that very little will be put up with here."

She had moved over to stand behind the bar now. "oh, since you seem to be wondering about the owner and caretaker of this inn; my name is Ara."


----------



## Ermundo

Morgoth grinned," Why hello, Ara. What a charming little inn you have. You are indeed wise beyond your years... just like someone I knew once.................., anyway I know it's a late notice and all but I would like a bed for one, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## korhall

*the gold coin freezes in the air and with bulleting force embeds itself into the bar between the dark one's fingers* by russ, first of all, young one, you are not all powerful, not even i am all powerful and i have been learning for almost three millenia. so this deleberate show of force is probably the most of your skills. secondly, wherever you come from they don't have manners, but here there are and you will respect them. thirdly, you really really are not that fast and you give me far too little credit, you have no idea what i am and what i can do.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*sits himself back down with his cup of tea* now where were we, cakes anyone?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Korhall. Enough." Dark eyes locked on his. "Please, enough of this, mellon nin. It is not needed and is a pointless use of time." Ara shook her head, only those that knew her could recognize the disappointment and tiredness that she tried to shrug off a little longer. 

"I do not quickly rent rooms to nameless faces. The least you can do -as you seem to have no lack of coin- is to give us something to call you by." Setting a filled mug on the bar, she stepped back and held her arms across her waist, her head tipped a little to the side as she leaned back against the far counter.


----------



## korhall

*sits back still fuming* ara, you knop my temper, i hope you understand what an effort this is


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*closes her eyes for a moment and nods at his words* I know well enough, my friend. *turns to the shelf behind her* *picks up one of the largest mugs there and fills it to the top with a cool, frothy brew* And you have much of my thanks. *walks over and sets the flagon before him*


----------



## korhall

my dear you really really sound like you need a vacation


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Letting a tired half smile show in the corner of her mouth, she took a seat and looked back at his almost concerned face. "If you will still cook and Erestor can watch over things, then perhaps it would do me some good to rest for a moment."

Thoughts wandered to the last time she had let her feet take her away. It had been a long time, but just now she was a bit too weary to want to put things together and it was not a good time either. Ara shook her head and let out a quiet sigh. "No, you have seen what happened the last time I had gone this long without a proper rest... And thank you for acting as you did. I still stand by my words that there are few that would treat one such as I in such a manner." She bowed her head in a thankful motion and almost wanted to let herself lean on the table for a moment.


----------



## korhall

ara, nothing that you regret can be solved by staying in this place. tomorrow morning i will pack your gear and take over the bar keeping. go and rest for as long as you need, take a vacation, see the sights, fight some demons, inside or out. but speaking as a man who takes vacations by going temporarily insane without realizing it. there is plenty you can do. get some sleep. and leave this to me.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Are you sure? You tend to have a bit of trouble when it comes to welcoming guests... *smiles slightly* I have no question about trusting that it can be done, but wether or not you would be the right choice... *bites her lip* 

*sighs and shakes her head as she pulls herself out of a lost thoughtfulness* You are right though; it could be good for me to get away for a little while... But... *again her eyes seem to focus on a far away point*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Ara, please take him up on his offer. I am not trying to get rid of you, however you do look as though you need a break. If you go, just prmoise you will return. This inn wouldn't be the same without you. Heaven knows it isn't the same as when I first came here, with ingolmo running the joint. So go Ara, find something to interest you, rejuvenate you, and even test you. There are many things in this world which remain undiscovered, however one simply has to look...


----------



## Ermundo

"Indeed Ara, you look like you could use a long vacation. Take it from me, there are many things in this world, seen and unforseen, that have yet to be discovered. There are so many places to explore, so ma


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well... *purses her lips as she realizes she's blushing slightly* um. *finally nods once* Alright. If you are all sure there will not be too much trouble while I am gone. *looks between Kor, EA and NR before her gaze lands on Morgoth* You may stay here as long as you keep it a welcome time. 

*stands and steps away a little from the table* So be it then. Korhall, you have the kitchen. *unties the apron and hands it to him; a slight grin crossing her face at the thought of him actually wearing it* 

*looks over to EA* You seem to have a lighter heart, mellon nin. Would you be willing to welcome guests and watch the drinks? It will only be for a little while if you find you would rather be elsewhere. NR, I trust that you can help out wherever you may be needed? There can be much to do or as little as almost nothing at times. Are you able to tell the difference?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara I will help in whatever way is needed, go and know that Korhall, NR and myself will keep this inn in tip top shape, you will be missed, but you need a vacation, I can see it in your eyes.


----------



## Ermundo

morgoththe1 said:


> "Indeed Ara, you look like you could use a long vacation. Take it from me, there are many things in this world, seen and unforseen, that have yet to be discovered. There are so many places to explore, so ma



Suddenly Morgoth stopped mid-sentence. A sense of foreboding fell up him. He felt that a power greater even than his was close. Suddenly he realised everyone was staring at him so he shook of the feeling.

"Umm, sorry.... about that. Kinda had a brain freeze for a sec there but no problem. Anyway like I was saying, there are indeed things seen and unforseen in this world waiting to be discovered. So many places to explore there are, so many things to do. You can't just spend you life in an inn, having your name called out like a servant with no sense of peace of mind. You need a holiday....."


----------



## Noldor_returned

"Ara, you can count on us," NR said. _Maybe not morgoth however_ he thought. "EA and korhall know enough of what to do. I'll just clean up, so I guess I better get started." *picks up fragments of doorframe*places them where they should go and uses his little magic to re-attach them*


----------



## korhall

*korhall smells the air* something not nice is comming. i hope its one of my old friends, god i haven't talked to them since.... well my fall


----------



## Ermundo

"You doubt me NR, I can see it in your eyes. I don't blame you" Morgoth stood up." After all, I did scare customers, vandalized property, and harmed others." Morgoth stood up to his full height." Wether you believe me or not is your own matter, but I am sorry, and nothing you think is going to change that. So cast aside your doubt. 

Morgoth started towards Ara. "I in no mood for drink now, although thank you for the offer. My name, as it is... is Morgoth. Is there anything else you wish to know."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"No. Thank you, Morgoth. I hope you enjoy your stay here. Noldor or Erestor? If you would be so kind as to give him a room key, I am going to put my things together" She nods to them and turns so that she can see everyone clearly. "Since you are all set against me," She smiled lightly. "I will let my feet take me and bring me back when the time comes." Bowing lightly, Ara turned away and started back towards the hall and her room.


----------



## Ermundo

"I am going to retire to bed for the night," said Morgoth. "See you in the morning." and with that Morgoth went to his room.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

hold on buddy, you're taking THIS room *gives him the key to the room between Erestor's and Korhall's, and we'll have no trouble


----------



## Ermundo

"Thanks a bunch" goes to room between Erestor's and Korhall's.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

After having tucked a few last things into her soft leather pack, she had changed from the dress to a comfortable pair of walking pants. A lose, long sleeved shirt was pulled over a sleeveless top. Soft, well oiled boots took the place of slippers and the tight knot was let out of her hair; dark ribbons spilling over her shoulders before being tied back by a strip of black cloth. 

Stepping before her mirror, memories of who she had been before started to creep back to her waking thoughts. One hand came up slowly, touching the charm that hung from its little chain around her neck. 

Pulling in a slow breath, the she-elf smiled and shook her head. "Too long. Far too long..." Swinging the pack over her shoulder, she walked silently back down the hallway. Listening to be sure their newest guest had turned in for the time being, a quiet smile pulled at the corners of her mouth. 

Finally she came out from the hall to stand next to bar; her eyes holding a soft glimmer as she looked to those who had become her friends here. "Take care of this place. You would have little luck finding another such roof to stay under." Pulling something from the folds of a wide sash, a little silver bead glowed in her out-held palm. "If you need to find me, hold this tightly. I will know and return as quickly as I am able."

After biding them all farewell and excepting their goodbyes with a gracious smile, Ara had soon exited the inn and started down the gravel road. Taking a deep breath of the open air, a renewed strength begin to flow through her. Slowly Ara smiled, letting the breeze dance around her only for a moment before she took off into the woods.


----------



## Ermundo

After Morgoth surveys his room, he sensed someone departing for the long road. He grined. _She's finally leaving this inn... _he thought. He than thought back to days when there were no stars under the sky, before the elves awoke... before the dark lord came from outside. Often he would walk, pondering, wondering about the great mysteries of the world. Bombadil he would visit sometimes. But that was a long time ago and he was weary right now. So without changing, Morgoth colapsed right on top of his bed and went to sleep.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*takes the white bead and puts it in a safe place* Ara my dear when you return, you will never know you had gone (except for the peaceful relaxation), the inn will be just as beautiful as ever, enjoy your trip.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Erestor, korhall, I hope you two are sure of your abilities. I don't think Morgoth has settled yet, and he probably still has some cards to play. Now that Ara's gone, we may have trouble confining him, unless you two are as powerful as you say. Then again, I may be wrong about him, and he could hold his tongue. Well, I might go to bed too, unless either of you can think of a job for me to do?


----------



## korhall

i'll deal with him if he trys something. now i am going to go make ribs


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

mmmmhm ribs sound delightful Korhall, extra seasoning on mine if I may ask please. As for Morgoth NR, if we stick together we can all handle him together. You go ahead and take some sleep, if we need anything from you we'll come and get you.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Hours turned into days, days turned into weeks, and finally, clothes dusty and her hair tangled from the wind, the inn-keeper found herself back at the door. 

Taking in a deep breath, she hoped for the best but prepared for the worst. 'It must not be too bad.' She thought. 'The building is still here...' Letting her hand pause a moment on the latch, she turned it and let the heavy wooden door swing open. 

Shoulders fell, a blank expression greeting the silence that seemed to have been allowed to grow deep over time. 'The building may still be standing, but what good can it ever do by being abandoned?...' She felt a little disappointed but began to let it pass as she thought of how things could be much more easily mended now then if something had happened to truly damage the place. 

Fresh air flowed in through the opened windows; puffs of stirred up dust set to dancing in the afternoon sunlight. Brushing back a strand of hair that had come lose from its braid, Ara leaned on the broom with a sigh; a half a glass of freshly drawn water on the cleaned table next to her. "Well, at least it looks better then it did..."


----------



## Noldor_returned

NR entered after having gone for a walk, and found Ara had returned. "Ara!" he cried. "It's great to see you again. Did you have a nice journey? Are you relaxed, or did your getaway do nothing?"


----------



## Ermundo

The Black one stepped out of his room, wearing his black robes and carrying his staff, just like yesterday. The only difference was that he had very untidy hair. It looked like it had been hastily combed.

"Good Morning, for it sure is a good one. How y'all doing." But no one was there. He thought for a second, and then quietly started towards the door. As silent as a mouse, but as quick as a fox he was. He slowly opened it, and the rays of the sun fell on his face. A cool breeze came out of the North, filling Morgoth with happiness. He opened the door fully, reaveling a glorious sunrise. The Misty Mountains cast great shadows on the surrounding land, the shadows even reaching the inn. It was beautiful.

Salman, (Who Morgoth was really known by) stepped out the inn, into the daylight. It would be a long day, but he needed to leave. With one last side glance into the inn, Salman started marching Southward on the long road.
Wither he go, nobody knows.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara my friend, welcome back and salutations, I hope you had a good journey, here, have some ribs, some tea, maybe a good ale, you look like you've been through a lot. Here, have a seat and tell us a little about your journey while Korhall and I spruce up some grub (Korhall does all the cooking of course; i just pour the drinks!).


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles in a tired but pleasant way* I had started to think everyone had given up on this poor place. *sets the broom aside and sinks into a chair* Thank you my friends. A cool wine if you would, Erestor; and something simple to eat is all I would ask for at this time. 

*looks around for a little while as though thinking of something to say* *sighs quietly* If you do not mind, I think I would like to rest for a short time before answering too many questions... *rubs the back of her neck and leans back in the chair with eyes closed*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*gives you a bottle of wine fresh from Hobbiton* Hobbit wine, I find, is a very good wine for relaxing (for Hobbits relax a lot!). Here let me light you a fire and put a stool up for your feet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*opens eyes a little and smiles lightly* That would be very nice, mellon nin. Hanta le. *takes the bottle with one hand and tugs the loosened cork free with the other* To our very own varna hoopa. *takes one first, long drink*

By the time Erestor had built the fire up, the quiet crackling of timber served to add to the effect of the lightened bottle held between Ara's hands. Sighing as she let herself become almost completely limp, a little smile tugged at the corner of the elf's mouth. It was good to be back.


----------



## korhall

* sits lays down a giant platter of ribs (mostly for me) and a second moderatly smaller one for everyone else. *he walks over to ara and places a hand on her forehead and then smiles and goes into the kitchen, he then comes out with a tray of scones, butter and jam for them and some apple slices for ara. i hope this is something to your liking ara, but i think that this is what you meant. reading your mind while you are asleep is freaky. i didn't know you thought of him like that.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stirs from her sleep as Korhall offers her the plate* hm? What? Thought of who?... What did you... *blinks and tries to understand him* Read my mind!? *looks up at him a little blearily* Master Korhall; not only have I never given you permission to look into my mind, but I truly have no idea what you are talking about. *tries to sit up a little straighter as she's sunk down into the chair* 

*sets the not quite empty bottle aside and mutters something almost inaudible about hobbit sized drinks*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

mmhmm these ribs are excellent Korhall, I love the sauce you used. *pulls out another bottle of East Farthing Wine* more wine anybody? it's simply invigorating, Ara I see you enjoyed your share hehe


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*a momentarily dark look was aimed at him as she finally sat up* Invigorating? *shakes her head lightly* I think I have had enough... *pushed the bottle further away and picks up a slice of apple*

*speaks quietly while looking around absentmindedly* So... How were things while I was out? I mean... *rubs face* Nothing went wrong while I was gone; right? Everything looks to be in fine order... Is there any coffee around? *closes eyes and pinches the bridge of her nose as though she has a headache*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*brings out the coffee* of course things went smooth, you said yourself, the place looks the same as when you left it, maybe a few less guests (including morgoth...unfortunatly ), but still standing and doing fine, and even better now that it's keeper has returned.


----------



## Noldor_returned

"Yes, and now that you have returned and there are three of you still able to run the tavern, I must leave. I have enjoyed my stay, and will return, but there are other things going on in my life that I must take care of. I'll probably be back around November, possibly sooner, but until then, I will not be seen in this bar, although you may see me around. Farewell," NR said, and walked out of the tavern.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Nodding her thanks, she takes a long drink of the coffee. About to speak, a knock sounded just before the door swung open. A messenger walks in and takes only a short time to spot the one he's looking for. "AraCelebEarwen?" She nodded and looked at him quizzically. "I have an important letter for you." He stated as he dug though a pack tied around him. 

Thanking him for a well completed mission, Ara handed him a coin and waved him to the bar before opening the letter.

It took her only a little while to read what had been sent. "Retuned for a time at least. It would seem I am needed elsewhere. I must be off again soon." She smiled, folding the letter and tucking it into her sash before finishing the coffee.


----------



## korhall

a letter from another admirer? it would seem that there is something irresistable to be found in the contense of a wanderer's gear. should i start decorating for a wedding or would you prefer one in a woodland glade?*chuckles*

*he sits down with a plate of ribs and a cup of tea* well i guess its time to just relax and bug ara about where she went and who she met and what she did.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I am not gone as of yet you old fool. *glairs at Kor in mock anger* 

It is not a 'who' as much as a 'where'. My help is needed at an encampment. Make of it what you will, but I was a friend and helper of these people long before I even dreamed of coming here. They have only just contacted me and have asked that I come to their aid.

I am sure you will have little trouble once I leave. Time seems almost to stand still here once I step through that door. *half grins*

*seams to have let her thoughts wander and starts to pull out of them* No, master Korhall. For all the little I know I do not have that sort of admirer... Friend and helper to many. Yet not but a lone figure in a world crying out for help... *shakes her head to brake the mood* Sorry to disappoint you. *a little smile flashes across her face* I know how much you want to be rid of me after all.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara, of course we dont wish for you to leave, but if you must, you will be missed. Korhall and I shall be able to handle this inn fine, and when you are able to return, than please do, and may Manwe bless you.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*stands up carefully to test herself and is pleased to find that she's doing very much better* I do trust that you will have little trouble handling things in my absence. 

I need to repack. Excuse me. *starts to walk towards the back and her room*


----------



## korhall

*smiles and chuckles as she walks away* sweety, nothing would make me happier than to give you away at your wedding, to a man who can truely make you happy. thats what i truely wish. that or to be the one preforming.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A quiet smile touched her face as she paused to listen. Only turning half back to him, blue eyes glittered laughingly as she looked at Korhall. Shaking her head, Ara desided to say nothing and turned back to slip from the main hall. 

Packing would only take a little time as she sorted back through things and set them back into her leather shoulder pack. She hardly owned anything that couldn't be traveled in anyway. Shrugging and letting out a half disappointed sigh at realizing this, the reflection in a long mirror caught the elf's attention just long enough for a daydream to slip in before she blinked out of it and folded the dress up. Placing it back in a large cabinet, it was one of the things she would have no use of on this path. Simple leggings, cool shirts and good shoes were the nicest things needed and all she let herself pack.

-------------------------

Settling the carefully filled pack between strong shoulders, one last glance was given to the things being left. She had all she had ever needed before but still felt as though something was being forgotten. Nothing new there either. 

"Well my friends." The woman's voice found them before they really know she was back in the room. "Please do try to keep things running and well. I shall try to come back when I can. Until then..." A warm handshake was given to Eastor with a soft smile. "Hanta le mellon nin. I trust you will do fine in my absence." Walking over to Kor, she shook her head at him again. "Just keep this Inn in only as many pieces as it is now. I do want to have something to come back to." Placing a quick kiss on his cheek, the she-elf turned smoothly and stepped silently out the door. Not looking back, she smiled to herself as the trees started to close in around her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Swaying grass, chirping insects and the sound of a warm breeze brushing through tall trees were not the only sounds this afternoon. Finding a cool brook to dip aching feet into, a soft tune could only just be heard in the quietness. Somehow one could tell it was meant to be a happy and rejoicing song, but a weary and almost sad sound had taken hold of it now.

Having rested for a time, she took up her path again; aiming for the place she had almost come to think of as a second home. At the veary least it was a fine place to turn to after being so long on the road. 

Dark eyes, shaded by one hand, took on a sad look as the forest opened before the wanderer. Still standing as it had been in the clearing, it struck her that the inn now looked almost haunted. Was what she had been worried about just been proven true? Was there really no life here without... Surly she had not brought this upon this place?... Letting the long path catch up to her, Ara sank to the ground; propped up by one arm as she let her face turn away from the building. Was no one really there? Should she just move on and let it go?...


----------



## korhall

* motions to everyone who has been hiding around the path up to the inn... counts on his fingers, 3....2....1... WELCOME HOME ARA they all cry* he walks upn chuckling, sorry sweety, pardon my little prank*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Jumping to her feet at the sudden movement, Ara's hand fell from her dagger as she started to realize what was going on. Though a choked and nervous laugh sounded, tears started to shimmer in the corners of her eyes. "Why did..." Her voice caught and she let it fall silent. Part of her wanted to hug each and every one of them, but her knees felt as though they were about to give way and send her back to the grass. A hard path had taken its toll on her strength and she had been little ready for this surprise.


----------



## korhall

*he smiles and chuckles as he carries her into the inn where everything is as vibrant as ever* sorry kitten, its just me playing one of my cruel jokes. * sets her down on the couch* can i get you something? you look done in.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Looking around to see if someone had thought to bring her pack in, Ara nodded at catching sight of it. Thankful enough to not let embarrassment get the better of her, she sank back from Kor and onto the couch. "Thank you master Wolf." A light smile tugged at her face. "Cold milk would be a dream come true; and are there yet some chocolates left?..." One boot had been kicked off by now, the other being pulled a little more carefully as though it ached to do so. 

"Over all, I am doing quite well, considering." Dusty hands tried to work some stiffness out of her right ankle. Dark eyes, drifting almost appraisingly over the hall, would not pause on faces for more then a moment; some kind of a glittering light showing in them when they did. 

Giving up on the ankle and leaning back fully into a corner, she let her eyes close but stayed awake and was no less alert.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Welcome back Ara, I trust your trip went well? *Erestor walks down the hall from his room, mug of ale in his hand* Korhall, I shall take a piece of your pie if you dont mind bringing it out. *Erestor sits down in his favorite chair by the fire, watching the flames dance*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*takes in a slow breath before answering in a half sigh* Yes, it went quite well to tell the truth. It was in fact easier then I was thinking, yet it did still take a toll. *blinks an eye open a little to look over at EA seated in one of the chairs set next to the fireside couch that she was somehow simultaneously stretched out and curled up on* Did you say something about pie?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yes I did, we have cherry, strawberry, blueberry, blackberry, raspberry, and peach. Take your pick, or have one of each like I did! *burps* excuse me


----------



## Ermundo

((I've just gotta do this. So no pointing fingers)))

A voice whispers out," Well, Well, Well," and everyone turns to see who it was, but no one's there.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

About to settle on the idea of how good a warm blackberry pie would taste, her thoughts completely switched tracks at the sound of another's voice. Pushing herself up, Ara looked around quickly, but to no avail. _strange..._ Thinking there must be something there, her eyes closed lightly and opened again. "Why do I know this voice and why is the face hidden?" The woman looked around slowly once more, watching and listening for anything but not sure what to expect, if anything.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*comes in with a piece of Blackberry pie, raspberry pie, and cherry pie, all for himself when...* great, what's going on now *puts his pie down, as to not ruin it* Who dares disrupt me and my pie?!


----------



## korhall

*recognises the voice and the intent* probably some loud mouthed, puffed up wannabe "DARK LORD" who doesn't understand that when you are keyed up for battle and attack those that are taking a break in an inn, that you might seem a bit faster than you are. hopefully he realizes that his match is ready and waiting for him if he intercedes in this place without showing up again.*he then places a spell of warding on the inn to keep spying eyes and voices from snooping*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Calm yourself, Blackmane. If he were truly a threat, I would be more concerned about his presence in any form. Quiet your anger, my friends, there is little need for it. *let out a quiet breath and leaned back again* Are you all so quick to let nothing change? You have been given second chances. *two fingers brushed the scar on her neck* Will you take but not give?

*a few moments slipped past* Erestor? Would an elf let one's belly grow rounded by his love of sweets and lack of wandering? Do you really intend to eat all that? *looks at one of the slices of pie and then up to his face with an unspoken but clear question*


----------



## Ermundo

"You call yourself an elf, yet you eat like a Pig." the voice said again, this time right behind EA. But when everyone turns around, there's still no one there.

"Korhall, korhall, korhall, when shall you ever learn." The voice said this time right above the cook.

Suddenly the door opened up and the Black wizard entered the door. He surveyed the room slowly, scanning every nook and cranny, than whispered slowly," let us not start a scene the last time I was here. I was passing by, and I figured I'd visit to see how everything was going."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Standing up a little faster then she had intended to, Ara shot a warning look at the others in the room before turning to fully face the man at the door. "Morgoth, or was it Solman?" Blue eyes had taken on a calm but none-the-less cold and warning tone. "I am willing to let you enter here, but I will require that you tie back your boosting and shows of flawed so-called power."

"Korhall." She looked over her shoulder at him as though she had seen the movement. "Unclench your fist and hold your tongue lest you give me reason to see to it myself." Knowing almost too well what he thought of this dark one, she had had more then enough of the tension that built so quickly at even though thought of him. They knew the elf wasn't one to act out of anger, but what would she do to guard what she her's to care for? Unless things took on a calmer air, they could soon start to find out.


----------



## Ermundo

"S-A-L-M-A-N, Salman, not solman. I am not a peddler." he murmered, slightly agitated." and as for my name, Salman, Solomon, Froz, Aluin, they're all the same to me," he said again carelessly, propping himself onto a nearby chair. In the back of his head he wary though. The party here had obviously been interupted when he had made his presence known, and the scent of fear was fouling the room. Everyone was weary of the wizard, which did have it's benifits.

"So, um, where's the party," Salman asked? No one replied; in fact, he could hear his own echoe in the room. Salman turned his eyes from Korhall, to EA, and lastly to Ara.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She didn't like the feeling that was growing in the room and thought it better to try to defuse it before something happened. "There is -nor was- a party. You have only interrupted another quiet hour." Personally, she held nothing against him for doing so either. "Please, all of you, though none of you are too foolish to fully do so, let us forget the past for a time and I will bring out some drinks. Please." A calm, half pleading note was put in her voice and she stayed yet unmoving between them.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Salman, that name seems familiar to me, as if from a far distant time in the past, in ages long gone. oh well, probly just some weakling returned for revenge or something. so yeah, do you honestly think i could eat all this pie? of course not, pie for all *passes out pie* now let's be merry and sing a song!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Narrows her eyes at EA as though disapproving of something ha had said. It only lasted a moment though, giving way to a small, thankful smile. "Pie, yes. And if you three can agree to relax while in my building, I will fetch us all something to drink. What shall it be?"

Listening to the orders and looking at each of them in turn, she made sure to get even a small promise from everyone of them before slipping behind the bar to dig for a few things. "oh! I had forgotten about this. Look here. Someone hid a menu down here." Brought up into the light, a dust layer of dust came off in a cloud, making it easier to read what looked like the past owner's handwriting. 

--------------------------
_*Moonwater-* Water from the moon. Is silverish in color, has a sort of mintish, fresh taste about it. Good for memory and brainpower. 

*Toungeburner-* Is a dark purple drink with acidic fumes. Consists of troll blood, with the juice of some poisonous mushrooms growing in Mirkwood, and a tinge of skunk fumes. Oh, and add the hydrochloric acid. Only meant for the brave who dare to drink it.

*Brainjuice-* Certain enzymes from a troll's brain. Is murky brown in color, and tastes like, cocoa beans. Very good for body-strength, though it kills a few brain cells.

*Swishabam-* A drink that makes the drinker have tickling, loud explosions in his/her stomach, makes the drinker extremely cheerful, and makes him/her go bouncing about for about ten minutes. Made from a secret recipe. Hehehe... 

*Soapmilk-* The milk of soap, of course! Very good for external looks and hygiene. Another use of it is to digest a Tungburner harmlessly (which is actually impossible to do without using this. Scientific proof that it is a Tungburner killer: Soap is a base. Bases are the opposite of acids. They fight acids. So it fights the effect of the Hydrochloric acid in the Tungburner. So soapmilk is also very good if you have acidity in your stomach. 

*Dumb-draught-* It makes the drinker extremely happy and in a state of ecstasy for a period of time, and I haven't used any narcotic drugs in it. If it's too strong for you, I'll just throw a tungburner down your throat, to bring you to your senses.

-Also worthy of being listed here-

*Birch Beer-* Think of a rich, cool, creamy root-beer and you're not far from this lightly spiced brew.

*Dagger in the Dark-* A thick, dark liquid with an unforgivingly sharp bite. Not very kind to the drinker.

*Heartwine-* A smooth, blood red drink with enough kick to calm any mind._
------------------------

"I wondered if there were no tricks to knowing his list..." Ara said in spoken thought. Looking up, she tipped her head lightly and smiled again, almost challengingly this time. "Anyone feeling like trying one of these?"


----------



## Ermundo

"Don't push it, EA. Anyway," Salman smiled, sinisterly," I think I'll have the heartwine, though I doubt I'll suffer any of those side effects, nor will anyone else I believe, for that matter. But just do be on the safe side..." he trailed, off, deep in thought.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I think I shall try the moonwater, sounds soothing, and my mind could use some refreshment, thank you Ara, and I hope you enjoy the pie. So Morgoth, tell us more about yourself, we hardly know a thing about you


----------



## Arlina

AraCelebEarwen said:


> --------------------------
> _*Moonwater-* Water from the moon. Is silverish in color, has a sort of mintish, fresh taste about it. Good for memory and brainpower.
> 
> *Toungeburner-* Is a dark purple drink with acidic fumes. Consists of troll blood, with the juice of some poisonous mushrooms growing in Mirkwood, and a tinge of skunk fumes. Oh, and add the hydrochloric acid. Only meant for the brave who dare to drink it.
> 
> *Brainjuice-* Certain enzymes from a troll's brain. Is murky brown in color, and tastes like, cocoa beans. Very good for body-strength, though it kills a few brain cells.
> 
> *Swishabam-* A drink that makes the drinker have tickling, loud explosions in his/her stomach, makes the drinker extremely cheerful, and makes him/her go bouncing about for about ten minutes. Made from a secret recipe. Hehehe...
> 
> *Soapmilk-* The milk of soap, of course! Very good for external looks and hygiene. Another use of it is to digest a Tungburner harmlessly (which is actually impossible to do without using this. Scientific proof that it is a Tungburner killer: Soap is a base. Bases are the opposite of acids. They fight acids. So it fights the effect of the Hydrochloric acid in the Tungburner. So soapmilk is also very good if you have acidity in your stomach.
> 
> *Dumb-draught-* It makes the drinker extremely happy and in a state of ecstasy for a period of time, and I haven't used any narcotic drugs in it. If it's too strong for you, I'll just throw a tungburner down your throat, to bring you to your senses.
> 
> -Also worthy of being listed here-
> 
> *Birch Beer-* Think of a rich, cool, creamy root-beer and you're not far from this lightly spiced brew.
> 
> *Dagger in the Dark-* A thick, dark liquid with an unforgivingly sharp bite. Not very kind to the drinker.
> 
> *Heartwine-* A smooth, blood red drink with enough kick to calm any mind._
> ------------------------




((ooc: ::gasp:: I remember this from way back when! I'm surprised you found it Ara! ::thinks:: I'm the one who introduced Birch Beer! ::laughs:: Okay, sorry for interrupting!!))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Letting her smile grow as she saw things starting to go better, Ara nodded. "Heartwine and Moonwater then, very well." As she had come accustom to where everything was, it only took a short time for everything to be mixed. A heavy goblet was filled and handed to Salman and a light, crystal glass was soon offered to EA. Though she could think of a few things to say, she thought it better to stay quiet for now and listened for an answer to Erestor's question.

((ooc: OH! Hey Arlina! no no no. You're not interrupting. Come on in!!! You're always welcome here mellon nin!! =^.^= And yes, it took a bit of work, but I did find it! *grinning happily*))


----------



## Arlina

A whether-worn cloak covers the small form that enters the inn. The figure stops at the doorway, her eyes glancing over the occupants before making her desicion to enter fully. Taking an empty table off the to right to herself, she waits for service, a small smile, though not seen through the hood, crept upon her lips. She removes the harp attached under her cloak and places it gently on the table in front of her.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Cleaning the last item and setting it back from making the drinks, Ara glanced up and around the men as she heard the door click shut. Watching the figure take a seat, a hopeful smile started to come to her.

Running her hands through a dry rag, the woman stepped lightly away from the bar and over to the now occupied table. Just about to ask what she could do for them, she get a better look at the fine harp and tipped her head quizzically. "Might I know this wanderer?" A light laugh sounded on the edge of her voice. She was sure she knew and resisted the urge to try looking under the dark hood.


----------



## Arlina

The cloak seemed to laugh lightly at the bartender's words. Callused hands slip up to slide the hood away from the figure's face, a soft smile still on women's lips. Her eyes lock with the woman in front of her, the orbs seeming to gleam with joy.

"I do hope ye would know this wanderer, my friend." she says with joy in her voice, her hand resting protectively on her harp.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her smile grew bright at seeing the woman's face. "I knew it must be you, mellon nin. I have never crossed paths with anyone that is blessed with an instrument such as what you have played so well." Ara's laugh rang out now. "Arlina! My dear friend! Where and how have you been? You know you are always welcome to come here! Please, is there anything you need?"


----------



## Arlina

Arlina blushed at Ara's compliment, feeling as though the other's occupant's eyes were on the two of them. "I'm fine, my friend. I'm just been here, there, and everywhere, I guess you could say." she say lightly, laughter in her voice. A bright smile breaks across her lips as she speaks again: "I think I got slightly lost in the horrible fog between here and the inn I'm taking care of."

"Thanks for the welcome, my friend. I think I'll settle for a birch beer if you still have those around here somewhere."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara nodded in understanding as she knew how thick the fog between here and there could be. Such a strange place it was now. Almost seeming to be haunted; no, there was everything to say it was. A hauntingly welcome place to stay though. Another nod showed that the innkeeper had heard the order. "I think I can find something like it." She was half tempted to wink but only grinned and turned away to the bar. 

Taking a moment to be sure all was still at least not going bad between the men, Ara pulled things down and soon had a fresh keg of Birchbeer set against the far self. 

The drink was soon set before the woman, cold and shining in the strong but light mug.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina lifts the mug to her lips, taking a sip of the brown liquid. "It's a good as I remember." she says, smiling as the places the mug back down on the wooden table. "Thank ye kindly for the drink, my friend."

Glancing around the room, she notices one of the occupants seemed familiar, but didn't keep her eyes on him. She smiles at each of them in turn, until she had glanced at all the occupants. "This place seems as quite as ever, Ara."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara, this moonwater is delightful! I'm remembering things from long ago that I thought I had forgotten forever! woohoo! and it goes great with cherry pie! Arlina, I am Erestor Arcamen, delightful meeting you *bows as a gentleman for her*


----------



## korhall

*glances over at salmon* no, i don't learn, atleast not from those who have not earned the right to claim the titles they infer on themselves. 

*korhall places his hand down on a nearby table and pulls a cup of tea from it* so, pray tell ara, who is this heavenly harping heroine? her handsome hues hint happily towards humanity however who hasn't heard of harpies homed in such a beautifully bustling basket of brilliance as bequeithed her booming bubblyness on our bountiful bar. 

* walks over, kisses her hand and with blue flames dancing in his eyes says* good evening, i am the occasionally very longwinded korhall, local wise-ass and cook of this humble establishment. and what might your name be my lovely lady.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A yet unseen look touched the elf's face as Korhall introduced himself. One hand held the dish rag loosely by her side while the other rested on her hip. Not unpleasant, but more... was it disbelieving? No, more a slight annoyance or... or something. The smile still lingered but had changed as one eyebrow raised and her chin lowered a little.

She shook her head. "Yes, you are all you say and yet not even half as much as might be implied, master Korhall." She let a spark show in her eyes as they moved to the side of his face. Somewhere between wanting to laugh and finding something that needed done, Ara decided it better to let the woman introduce herself in her own manner and time.


----------



## Ermundo

"If you shall be using your toungue for petty insults, keep it behind your foul teeth. It everyone's ears to listen to your insults, insults YOU most of the time seem to throw at me first. You are a honorable cook, so save your biasing for outside. I hope you understand, for your sake and for mine." Salman said all this with a stern voice. It was all good at first, but now all this name calling was starting to get old. If everyone could put aside the past, why couldn't he.

Salman's eyes lingered on Korhall for a moment, than turned to the heartwine on the table. He drained his cup silently, all the while watching Korhall greet the girl that had just appeared. _What a ladiesman, _the man thought to himself, smiling ever so slightly. He than turned, walking towards the newcome lady, and bowed down, kissing her hand. 

"I doubt greatly that you remember me. But I know that I have seen you once before Arlina. I am Salman, a wizard and a traveller," He said, with a smile.


----------



## Arlina

The elf smiled as she took her hand back from the men, settling it back down on her harp. She laughs lightly at their words, "I'm known as Arlina, sirs. I'm a wanderering minstrel, however I have had to stop travelling and take care of an inn known as the Great House. Similar to Ara, the owner asked me to take care of it...and that's where ye seem familiar from, isn't it, Sir Salman, the inn?"

She turns her head slightly towards Ara, her smile still playing across her lips. "Do ye still have your instrument, my friend? Remember the joy of playing together?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Pulling her thoughts back from being on something far away, Ara's face brightened but quickly took on a sorry note at Arlina's inquiry. "Yes. Yes I do still have it; if you mean my flute... I am afraid it is back in my room though." The apologetic tone spread a little further, filling her next words. 

"Listen, all of you." She turned to see them all before going on. "I can not delay so please let me speak. I have to go again. I can not explain for there is no time. I know I should have spoken earlier, but..." The corner of her mouth tried to show its soft smile. "Forgive me but I dare not wait any longer. You know what needs done, Korhall, Erestor." 

She turned back to the other woman now. "I am sorry to do this to you, mellon nin. You may stay as long as you wish and have any room you like. Might I ask one thing of you though?" Silence fell for a time before the barkeep broke it carefully. "Might you keep an eye on things tell I return?"


----------



## korhall

many things have been implied and hinted at about me ara, some are true, others may be true, the more farfetched ones, they are most deffinatly true. but i am what i am, nothing more and nothing less. 

*glances over to the sore loser* sir, i would like to simply say it now. i am what i am. and you are what you are. i don't have to like it, and i don't have to like you. i beleive that you are inflaiting your powers and your own oppinion of yourself to a rediculuis degree. i will not pretent that i am perfect however, for there were times when i would do the same thing. and it nearly got me killed. my i ask for your health and my sanity that we keep the claims of prowess to ourselves, till we might have a time where we could test each other on the field of honor. in otherwords, keep your ego to yourself till we can go settle this and i will do the same. and may i suggest that your next spell casted bring you some manners. you are not my father nor a vallar and since i only answer to them, please don't speak to me in such a manner again.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*purses her lips and tries again* Truly, would you think I jest about such things? Let me know you hear me for I must be going; with or without your farewells. *shifts from one foot to the other in part to adjust her stance and because so strongly was she being pulled* *works over what's where so it would only take a few moments to put everything into the smaller of her packs; she would have to pack light this time*


----------



## Ermundo

Salman than grinned," I boast, don't I. But I am going to say it now, so that I may not weary my ears with your stupid statements. Your THE most sensitive guy I ever met, mate. One minute, I say something that unintentionally might seem just a little offensive, and the next you talk like a tornado came and blew your inn to peices. You need to take a chill pill and cut it out with that smart allec pretend-you-know-everything tone and RELAX. You're as stubborn as a mule!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Well... Alright. I have stayed too long. *looks over at Korhall and Morgoth* Please, please try to let it drop. There is little, no, there is no point in letting this go any further. I almost wish it had never started this way. 

*looks at everyone one again and nods only once* Take care; whoever will be here. I will come back as quickly as I can. *turns away to her room and is packed and out the door and down the road even more quickly and soundlessly then last time*


----------



## Ermundo

Salman paused for a moment, catching his breath, than said," Ara, please, may you get me some more heartwine. This stuff really does calm the mind and soul."

"Now Korhall, I'll present it to you plain and simple. I know you as well as you that I like to boast, I'll admit. But do not be a hippocrit in saying that I should get better manners, cause just as bad as me. TWO times I entered the inn and the same thing happened. You started to pick a fight with me. If you know so much about manners, than you should treat your guests with respect. The first time I made a grand entrance and broke some stuff, I understand, but I managed to pay more than enough (literally) back. But it was more like you ignored that fact and treated me like a dog. Now here I am, and yet you still treat me not with atleast with some respect. See, and then there is your thing about Opinions. Yes, I believe we are each entitled to our opinions, but if those opinions are negative about someone, than we are not entitled to share them with that someone, for it is both rude and offensive. I admit I have done so, and I am sorry, but you have done so much more, so I believe I atleast I deserve an apolgy. I could name one more thing I would like to say, but I do not want to argue
anymore, and neither do you, I hope. "

"I have said all I needed to say, and now there is you. Will will you forgot the past and atleast treat me with some respect than any human deserves, or at least not rant like a movie critic about me and my ways, or will you let pride get in the way. Do not try to change the subject, Korhall."


----------



## ingolmo

*A wanderer steps in, feeling like an idiot.*

Well, everyone gets bored of online games after some time. I know most over here don't even know me now, and I don't know a few too. 

I'm that loremaster who opened this tavern and left in half an year of making it, and stepped in every few months to check how its going.

But this time, for the first time, I'm not going to say that this time I'm going to be here for long. I might not be here for three months again after this. 

I feel so disloyal to this place. 

But till then, I'll get myself a moonwater and see what happens next.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Oh Ingolmo you are most welcome here! Though I did not arrive here until late after you founded this inn, I know your name well. Have a seat, Korhall has baked up some delicious pie which I'm sure you will agree with me, does it's chef and it's chef's inn justice. Ara unfortuneatly is not here, she is on a journey, and will be back when, well, none of us really know when, but we wait for her. So how have your journey's been? have any good adventures?


----------



## Ermundo

Salman got up from his chair and walked to the new figure, bowing out of respect. " I have not introduced myself. I am Salman, a wizard and traveller. I have heard of you and your inn from far and wide, and I am honored to meet you." 

Salman than cast a sidelong glance at Ara, " Forget about the heartwine, Ara. I won't need it where I'm going." He turned towards the door, his back towards everyone. 

" I bide everyone a farewell, and I wish good fortune wherever any of you follow," and with that, Salman the Black opened the door and went out into the night, but not before casting a bag of silver pennies onto the floor, as payment for the hospitality.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Clearly travel worn, the elf tried to show a pleased smile when she pushed the door open to find at lest a few faces this time. She felt like she had missed something but even as she tried to figure it out, she yawned to the point of almost stumbling as she came further in. Not fully realizing who was here, Ara was torn between being glad to have returned and sad that time had passed so quickly.


----------



## Arlina

"Ingolmo, it's been a while. You know you are always welcome at your own inn, no matter how long you have disappeared from it. It's good to see you again." Arlina says, a smile playing across her lips. Taking a sip of her drink, she glances around the inn. The opening door causes her to look at the arriving figure as it stumbles inside.

"Ara, my friend." Arlina says, helping the elf into a comfortable chair. "Welcome back from your travels, I hope they were not too hard on you."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Smiling at Arlina's welcome, Ara curled up in the chair and pulled her cape like a blanket around herself. "Thank you, mellon nin. I am only in need of a little rest and refreshment this time. All is now well for a time." 

Looking around more carefuly this time, her smile grew to one of pleased surprise. "oh! Ingolmo? It is good to see you again, mellon nin. I hope you find little fault in how I have tried to keep this place." Though still seated, she nodded a bow to the former innkeeper.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara my friend, welcome back, you did not miss much, other than an old friend of yours popping in for a visit, and they are still here. Care for a moonwater? i've been drinking them all day!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Laughing lightly, she shook her head at the sound of Erestor's words. "It would seem I may have let the child hold the sweets. I thought I could trust you with the drinks." A hurt look touched her face before desolving back into a smile. 

"A cool drink would be good, thank you." Pauses a moment to look around again, a bag on the floor catching and holding her attention. Though a few were here, it was the ones that had not yet spoken up that her thoughts now went to. She would get the coins later. For now... Ara sighed quietly and yawned again.


----------



## ingolmo

Hullo Ara! It'd be wrong of me to consider any fault of yours in keeping this inn when I haven't been myself, but I do you would noticed some faults in the way I take responsibility for my own inn.  

But still, for a bit of time atleast, I'm here.  

So everyone, does anyone want me to be of any service to you. After all, I am, the bartender over here. 

(sorry, but i don't think i'll be able to log on tomorrow, because of... some _things_. But i'll be back in around two days.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ingolmo, it is good enough that you have come back; even for a short time. It has been a joy to me that I should keep this place from falling out of reach. I think I am not alone in saying that this has become more and more a second home and shelter. *smiling softly towards him* The only fault here is perhaps that some have a hard time letting things change. 

*Pulls herself out of the chair and steps over to gather up the bag of silver before someone else gets to it* _I wonder where the others got to..._ *continous thinking to herself as she moves to place the coins behind the counter*


----------



## ingolmo

AraCelebEarwen said:


> The only fault here is perhaps that some have a hard time letting things change.



What do you have in mind by that? I admit that the Balrog hasn't exactly become the thing I had planned it to, and that was from the 5th page or something like that. Or ever since I poisoned Spirit.  

I'm not saying that there can be nothing wrong here. Quite the contrary. I'm open to suggestions that can make this place a better place.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I was only implying that some who have been here are ill thought of by some and not allowed a chance to prove themselves otherwise. I am sorry if it was not understood; it did not really need said on my part. 

*sets the bag of coins in a box, locks it, stands and turns to look for something to drink* No, mellon nin, there is really not anything that I would bring up. Ah. *plucks a bottle off the shelf and reaches for a glass*


----------



## ingolmo

oh well. I can't really say anything on that matter because I've not been here enough in the past few months to know too much about that. 

Anyway, have you noticed an approaching milestone of 1000 posts that the Balrog will hopefully achieve in a few days? We'll be the second tavern at the Balrog to achieve this feat. Cool eh


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

oh? No. That had not been brought to my attention. And it could easily be there within a short time if anyone decides to show back up. *lets her gaze drift over the room full of empty places while pouring herself a glass of a sweet scented liquid*

Should I start some treats cooking for any that come? There should be _something_ of a celebration. Even a simple one; I could play some music. *smiles lightly over the top of the cup before taking a few sips*


----------



## ingolmo

How's this, if you don't mind a change of spirit in the Balrog. 
A party. As soon as we pass 1000 threads. Everyone in TTF invited. I don't mind creating a seperate thread to invite anyone. Or changing my sig to give the news. Maybe someone who likes the place will stay back for a while.

So what do you think?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Something very much like that has been tried though. I would gladly add something to my signature or change it out all together for a time; but nothing has ever come of it before. *shakes head and looks into cup* I have nothing at all against the idea, mind you. But... well... Seeing as we are where we are, perhaps it would be worth a try.

I would rather not start another thread just for this, but we can put up a few signs and banners; can we not? *lets a rather mischievous smile start to show*

-------------
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b54/AraCeleb/sig things/balrog1000postbancopy.jpg

I tried to get that in my sig, but it woun't work to put pics here anymore?   So I came up with something else for a while...


----------



## ingolmo

Congrats on 1000 posts Balrog  

I'll do the same as you. Lets see how many come.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Yes indeed. Let there be a feast!" Ara laughed as she moved quickly to open all the windows and fling open the door to let in the fresh breeze. Tables were pulled out of nowhere and set in rows on the soft green grass. As if by magic, plates and trays of food filled them; tankers and crystal glasses waiting on the side to be filled with any number of drinks. 

Finding a seat on the top of an ale barrel, Ara took a quick moment to see that everything looked as it should. Having snatched her flute out of her room, a merry, inviting tune was soon started; easy to hear both by any walking in the area and those inside the fine building.


----------



## Ermundo

A young man's head appeared through the doorway, a smug smile on his face." Did anyone say party? I know, I left only a little while ago, but hearing this, I simply had to come back."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*puts flute down* Do you have _any_ idea how hard it is to play when smiling? *flashes a glittering smile* Welcome back! Eat, drink and be merry, for today is a good day! 

*fingers flute and wonders if it would be better to get a drink or try to start playing again*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Congrats one an all congrats. let's have some fireworks, *Erestor mutters a few words and out of the trees that surround the area bright green and blue fireworks flare overhead continueously* don't worry, they'll stop when I tell them too. Yes, it's something Ive kept hidden, I can conjure some things hehe, but only some. now, let's have some cake! *grabs a slice of cake from the table* 

*CONGRATULATIONS 
BALROG!!!!!! 
*


----------



## ingolmo

Yay Balrog!

I'm sorry I couldn't really be there in the proceedings of events, but, if I haven't told you already, I'm usually asleep when everyone's awake. I did try to stay awake for, as long as possible, until 11 am, but I couldn't really keep my eyes much longer. 

So, it wasn't the grandest party we could've had in pur imaignations, but oh well, it was something.   

Lets hope that more people come in the following days. 

*Takes a few gulps of a Tungburner, caught inside his own enthusiasm, and immediately runs to get a soapmilk, with his insides frying.*


----------



## Ermundo

" What timezone do you live in?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

No worries, master Ingolmo. All of us have other things that ask -and can even demand- of our time.

*spins flute between her fingers as she watches from the top of the barrel* Poor man. He ought to know one drink from the next... but he has been gone awhile. *shakes head and laughs quietly* 

ah well... Erestor? Salman? Music for a drink... *tips her head to look over at them with a light smile*


----------



## Ermundo

Salman yawns.

" No music, No drink, just sleep," he struggles to say. His eyelids grow heavy, until he can keep them up no longer, and than he sets his head back against the chair, props his feet on the stool, and falls to sleep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her face changed a little and she looked across at Salman just as his eyes fell shut. Taking in a quiet breath, Ara waved her hand lightly; the fireworks silencing almost instantly. 

"It has been a long day..." Keeping one hand on the barrel to steady herself, she jumped the little distance to the ground and tucked the flute into her belt. "A little rest would not be unwelcome."

A soft blanket was brought from the nearest closet and set lightly over the sleeper. Careful not to disturb him, Ara shook her head again and walked towards the bar to find something to drink; her few thoughts drifting in a lazy fog.


----------



## Noldor_returned

NR walks back in. "I was walking many paths, and I found myself missing this place. I return to find a party. GO THE BALROG!" He walks over to the bar and gets himself a lemonade.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Welcome back NR. *smiles warmly* It was not much of a success, but it was fun while it lasted. 

Care for anything to eat? *nods to the still filled tables and takes a drink from the cup in her hand*


----------



## Ermundo

Though eyes close and nearing sleep, Salman manages to say," You know, I named a section of my forum after this inn. Noldor could tell you more." and with that, Salman moves the cushion around, and starts to snore...snore?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*silences his fireworks completely as they flash in the sky* Salman rest, I think I owe you an apology, I came to came to false conclusions that you were searching for nothing but trouble, and I admit I was wrong, now before we part, let us have a good ale an talk as friends, for we here at the balrog are supposed to be one big happy family and I think it's time the rest of us start acting like it. So, a toast to all at the balrog, may our friendships last and our mugs never empty! *chugs his ale* 

Now, Ara, how about a little flute music to help us get to rest, for you know, music soothes the savage beast (in this case the male beast )


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles quickly and laughs in amusement and approval* It would be my pleasure, mellon nin. Truly it would. *sets her cup aside, curtsies gracefully and brings out the little flute in one smooth movement*

*purching on the edge of the bar, the first notes began to play as her eyes fall shut*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*as ara's music flows through the air, Erestor closes his eyes and lets the music flow through his ears, he remembers the times of the elf women singing softly with the breeze as if flows through the trees. He starts to sing a song of ancient times as Ara plays her soft lovely music* Ara, your music is simply lovely, why have you never told me you could play music so beautifully?


----------



## Arlina

An elf enters through the door of the inn, plucking her harp to the same tune of Ara's flute. A bright smile brightens her face as her eyes meet those in the room, her fingers still playing the song.

"Congrats to the Balrog...I hope everyone is alright and doing great."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

my lady it is great to see you again, I'm sure your harp will add much to the great music of Ara, for I have been told you are angelic on it. Here, have a drink, we were just celebrating, but not to loudly, morgoth is sleeping


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Knowing it would be impossible to keep playing if she started to smile, Ara's face seemed to take on a soft glow in response to Erestor's earlier comment. 

Opening carefully at the sound of another joining her, the elf's eyes glittered as they met Arlina's. Bowing her head to her, the music continued to flow smoothly as Ara slipped down and began to sway lightly. Moving as though touched by a breeze, she started to dance to the sound of both instruments.


----------



## Arlina

"Thank you Erestor, I appreciate the compliament. I just my playing lives up to what is being said about me." Arlina smiles, her eyes slipping towards the sleeping form of Salman. "Of course, but music also can help one sleep." she says lightly.

Arlina nods in response to Ara, her eyes gleaming as Ara begins to dance. She hums quietly to the tune before adding her own words to the song, though not loudly.


----------



## ingolmo

Hey! 13 posts in a few hours. Looks like great fun! 

Anyway, I've been living in IST (Indian Standard Time) zone for the last few years now.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

this music, oh I would pay to hear it more often. Well, time for some well deserved sleep. you two, your music is angelic, like the elven queens of old, never give it up, keep it up and dont play for the wrong guy hehe jk. well goodnight, great party, see you all later.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sits back down as she lets the song fade to a stop* 

Thank you Erestor. I think we will both keep it in mind to be careful. *a laughing curl tugged at the corner of her mouth and she glanced over at Arlina* What would you say, mellon nin? oh. And thank you for coming, EA; do have a good rest.


----------



## Ermundo

Starts to mutter in his sleep. Dark thoughts creep into the santuary of his mind, at his most vulnerable. His hand starts to shake, prespiration on his forehead, but than suddenly, just like it came, it stopped.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Folding her hands over the little flute, Ara had leaned back in her chair to rest when her attention was drawn towards the sleeping Salman. Her brow wrinkled and she wondered if she had really seen anything tell she took note of the beads of sweat gathered on his forehead. 

Seeing that it had passed and thinking it best to let him be, she sighed quietly and started humming a soft tune. She knew better then to intrude on another's dreams; her own could be enough to live with.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Sitting in the corner, NR looks out the window and sighs. Draining his glass, says, "good night all. I think I might retire for now." He walked up to the bedrooms and lay down on a bed, and sleep took him instantly.


----------



## Ermundo

At Noldor's words, Salman jerks awake and leaps right off the stool in front of NR, panting out of the adrenaline rush," W-W-wait, my friend, a-aparently a matter has come t-to my attention over at the other place (Tolkien Gateway), a-and I need to discuss it with you and... the other guy (Majimaune). So do not forget!" 

Keeping his body facing the elf, his voice says calm and cooly, "Shadowcat, how original Ara," and with that, Salman collapses in a dead faint on the ground.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Already sitting up to see what was going on, she would have been quick to react and keep him from landing too hard if not for what he had just said. 

Ara's eyes darted over the room before landing back on Salman. Gathering her scattered thoughts back together as quickly as she could, she snatched up a pillow and moved over to check on him. 

"Salman? Salman, are you alright?" Ara had managed to get the pillow under his head and was watching him carefully with what could have almost passed as an amused expression. 

"Do I not have the right to be know by the name I wish where I see fit to give a name at all?" Sitting next to the poor man on the floor, she shook her head slowly and wondered if she might have to move him.


----------



## Ermundo

(((I figured instead of PMing someone about something, I'd do it here instead. If that was a nuisance, than forgive me. Oh yeah, remember that I'm in a faint, so I can't directly talk to anyone.)))


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((A PM might get someone's attention quicker if they have the pop-up like I do.  But oh well. And about that fainting thing... *angelic smile*))

She didn't care if anyone thought she had been talking to herself. If they had missed what had happened, then they were either too drunk or inattentive for it to matter much anyway. 

After giving what should have been enough time for Salman to respond, Ara let out a short puff of breath and got back to her feet. "Well, I can hardly just leave you there..." Grabbing his wrists and starting to pull carefully, she was glad to find that this one weighed less then some of the others had. 

Tucked to one side, just out of the way and not too far from the hearth, the blanket had been tossed over him again and the pillow placed back under his head. If he wasn't going to get up, he would at least not be getting tripped over. One more glance in Salman's direction and Ara turned to go get a cup of water.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Head resting on crossed arms, an empty cup pushed just out of the way, Ara's face twitched a little as she continued to sleep. She had let time slip by again and the regret of doing so had only just come to mind before her eyes had drifted completely shut.

Faces of those she once saw often in these lands now came back to visit her dreams. Only here did she let herself wonder about them and become saddened by their absence.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Wandering back into the bar again, NR saw Salman lying on the floor.

"What's he done now? Hope he hasn't gone and chucked a Frodo. The cow jumped over the moon!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Hm?... Wha- oh. Good to see you again NR. What did you say?" Ara sat up and was rubbing the sleep from her eyes as she spoke. 

Getting to her feet, she brushed her hands on her apron and started to let her usual smile find its place. "I can say nothing as I simply do not know; unless he got into something behind my back..."


----------



## Noldor_returned

I told him that smoking was bad for his health...but does he listen...no...and now he's lying on the floor, asleep, when he should be up having fun! Wooo! Yeah!


----------



## Ermundo

*Makes an unusually loud snore*


----------



## Noldor_returned

What an unusually loud snore, and what mindless chatter. Does anyone have anything they want to talk about? If not, I wouldn't mind discussing something of my own life.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sorry NR. *downs the last gulp of a clear liquid in her cup* *makes a little face at the flavor but sighs and looks to have let it go* It has been rather slow...

So what tale is it that you might tell us, mellon nin? I am afraid my abilities to... um... think, are a little numbed right now. *turns and leans back on the bar, elbows set up either side of her*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well, who knows about Exo Day? It's this huge Christian gathering with bands and speakers and stuff...basically a huge concert. Anyway, I went to that, and I did something I have never done before. I got a packet of Maltesers, and rolled them down stairs...so fun...not very law-abiding, but still...

So what things like this have you ever done? (Leave out any drug or alcohol related incidents.)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

hm... well. Does playing lighthearted tricks on younglings count? They were messing around and needed someone to get them back in line. I remember something about offering to place a kiss on their cute little noses. It worked surprisingly well. *grins a little at remembering the two little family members she had to watch* Never had to offer more then once and they just vanished. 

*tries to think of something better but keeps coming back to the taste of that last drink* Anyone know where to get some better tea? I think this stuff is a little past its prime.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Well the ads say Dilmah tea is the finest tea in the world, but I've never actually bothered to try it. You see, I have never had tea or coffee. I would probably try Nescafe and Earl Grey if I did.


----------



## korhall

*a fairly loud and rather smokey explosion emminates from the kitchen and kor walks out with a large bubbling cup, his hair still smouldering, a fairly large cut up the side of his face that is visibly closing* that was a little more energetic than i expected. but at long last its here... my newest drink. i call it the pow.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

After a short struggle to get her nerves settled back to a more manageable level, Ara still looked thoroughly surprised as her eyes fixed on the singed man. "Good heavens, Korhall! What did you get into back there? No. No, you had better not tell me..." Shaking her head, she looked to be trying to decide between scolding or smiling at him.


----------



## Noldor_returned

I'm assuming that's pow as in onomatopoeia? What's in it, if I may ask? I'll have some if it's legal.


----------



## korhall

many things that i learned about at school. (cooking school) like high explosives, and a few poisonus things. that when added together make up a very good thing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Just as long as you know what it is you are doing. *laughs a little and picks up a towel that she holds out to him* Here. You have a little something right there. *looks at his smudged face and tries not to look like she wants to laugh, even though her amused eyes could give it away*

And I would rather you not try to slip anyone anything, mellon nin. We have had enough trouble between guests.


----------



## korhall

be it known, i may be a dutch uncle today, my gf's best friend(who is basically family) is in the hospital with contractions and dialation. (to all the uneducated people out there that means she is getting ready to deliver it.)


----------



## Noldor_returned

Congratulations, it couldn't happen to a nicer korhall. I think that deserves a drink allround. A chocolate milkshake for me, and anyone else?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I hope everything goes (went) well. Congratulations and blessing to all. 

Good idea NR; drinks on the house. *smiles and sets a row of mugs and glasses on the bar and lets everyone pick what they want*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Taking a mug of what he wanted, NR drained it. "That hits the spot. Almost as good as my own "


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Looking over the faces, Ara wonders to herself if she should try something. Pulling a familiar little pipe from an apron pocket, she took a seat on the edge of the bar itself and began to play a simple tune.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Wishing he could play an instrument other than the triangle, NR sat and listened, taking in the beautiful song. It was peaceful and yet strong, and gave NR time to reflect on recent events, particularly pertaining to the deaths of a few well-known individuals and on his own life.


----------



## korhall

* pulls his fiddle from his bag, and starts playing a complementing melody to the pipes*


----------



## Ermundo

*Starts mumbling in his sleep*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

As the music wove through her mind, it began to take her thoughts far from the sturdy walls and candle lit halls of the old inn. 

_Sunlight danced on leaves of a deep green and silvered grasses; a soft breath of wind making them glitter and brush together. A little brook bubbled and danced over smooth, shining stones on its way down the gentle hillside. Standing at the edge of the old woods, for a moment everything was well. No bird song sounded here, as though they also were under the spell of the meadow's edge._


----------



## korhall

* the memories flood back, all the laughing, the dancing, the love making, the playing* oh i haven't played like this in so very long, god i have missed it. when was the last time i played like this? i beleive it was at elbereth's wedding... so long ago.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_She had turned at the unexpected touch in the unbroken peace. Why he was there, she never asked. Even there in the shadows, light shown in his eyes as she looked up at his quietly smiling face..._

Gently broken from the spell, Ara blinked at the sound of a man's voice only to realize that she had been playing the whole time. Letting the sound fade, she regretfully also felt the moment slip away; back to its place in her dreams.

"Time plays cruel games on those it will..." She said softly from her perch on the bar. Her eyes far away before she brought a smile to her face and started to get down.


----------



## Ermundo

(((The love making?)))


----------



## Lifeling

Lifeling stumbles in...
"They... didn't..." He sobs,
"They archived my INN!" Anger is on his face.
He collapses on the floor... "So many lost... So many lost" 
He passes out from grief.

(He partially blames himself) (He abandoned this place too)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Letting out a surprised sound at seeing someone stumble in and collapse, Ara quickly set aside her flute and hurried over to the figure. "Sir? Sir, are you alright?" She found him to be unconscious and worried that something had happened. What had he been saying?

With a little help, the innkeeper soon had a cool cloth laid across the man's forehead and he had been propped up on a pillow. "Sir?..."


----------



## Lifeling

"...this place... so empty" he mutters. "I have so many memories of this place... back when all the walls were red... when we destroyed Harry Potter Fans... When YayGollum Was everywhere."

"Now I see that they have even archived the place that I loved most... "The silver ring inn"... *Sniff* "It was such a peaceful place... been at least a year since anyone has been there." "The whole place is a wreck"

"But it was me too, I went away and left this place to rot, I saw it coming and I did nothing, I went off to the distant lands..." He begins apoligizing to all the familiar faces in the tavern...


----------



## korhall

* he pulls himself out of his reveire, letting his friends and lovers return to their places in his memory* it has been a very long time lifeling. i had started to fear for your safety. but now you have 2 choices, let this place sink into obscurity, or fight and bring it back. i will do what i can, if you choose option 2.


----------



## Ermundo

Starts to stretch. Yawns a couple of times, looks around at the new guest, waves his hand, and falls to sleep.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*offers Lifeling a drink and steps back again* Here, try this. It does good for any traveler. I am sorry to hear such things, master?...


----------



## Noldor_returned

Greetings, my friend, and if I didn't know better it sounds like you are going crazy. Listening to the ramblings of a madperson...now, why don't you sit and tell us a little of what used to happen there?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*strolls in* eh what's this? all of the bar asleep in their seats? Bartender included...oh well I guess I'll have to serve myself. *goes behind the bar and pulls out a dusty bottle of Moonwater and a slab of chocolate cake* well I may as well not wake anybody up. I'm sure Ara won't mind if I get a key to a room. *takes a key off the wall and goes back to his room to enjoy his meal, leaving a bag full of gold, more than enough, on the bar* keep the tip dear *being an elf he leaves into his room without a sound*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*and being what she is, she hears him just enough to start waking up* hm?... *starts to sit up and stretch but catches herself in mid motion as she realizes that she hadn't picked the best posture -leaning on the bar- and that her neck and back are stiff from it* 

*sighs and looks around to remember what was going on and takes up the bag of coins before anyone else dose* Whoever left this much, I might thank you more if I knew what all it was to cover and had you not just left me holding the bag. *half smiles*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*stars as he hears the coines he just layed jingle as they are picked up* Oh Ara, I guess there is no sneaking past you, is there? hehe If you dont mind, I did not wish to disrupt the others or you, so I served myself a slab of chocolate cake and moonwater. I think you'll find there is more than enough there. Let's just say it's part of my ummmm booty hehe. Keep the change. *sits down at a table* I've been so busy with my studies in the forest (college), what excitement have I missed, come, join me. *cuts his chocolate cake in half and gives her half*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles as she excepts the cake and takes a seat* You have not missed too much by the looks of it, mellon nin. Though if anything you could regret, it would perhaps be that you where not here to enjoy a little music. *still speaking quietly as she's waking up yet and doesn't wish to disturb anyone that would rather not be* 

*brakes off a bite of the moist cake and leans slightly on the edge of the table* *sighs* All told, things have been a little slow as of late. My own doing as much as any other's...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yes it does look slow, so empty, so quiet. and yes i do wish I would have been here for the music, I'm guessing you remember how much I enjoyed it last time. This cake is delicious, did you bake it?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*starts to blush a little* I simply have a love of music and good things, and of sharing some of what I love. 

*looks up from the plate to gaze over the room and towards the fireplace and out the window a little way from it* How quickly time passes. Yet things stay so much the same...


----------



## korhall

hears their exchange and then smiles and while feigning sleep, he descretely writes something on the table, which then appears as burned words on the table infront of her "then how bout you finally tell the boy how you feel. i mean really, come on girl we all know there is something there. just tell him about that crush you are keeping behind that supposedly non-caring shell (its kinda easy to see through) i mean when will be the next time that the bar is quiet enough and private enough to tell him how you feel... go for it girl, for your own sake." the burns then fade away to nothing as if they were never there.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Brushing one hand over where she had seen the marks, Ara's face turned even brighter shade of red for a moment. _Please, you can not know my heart... Do not try to tell it what it is it thirsts for; you do not understand._ Her lips never once moved as she thought the words and sighed slowly.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*sees the light of flams flickering on Ara's face from behind him and quickly turns around to see only darkness* what was that? what was that light on your face? it brought out the good looks us elves are known for hehe


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Trying to untangle a knot of thoughts and feelings, she reached silently for a glass.

After both cups had been filled, Ara watched into the clear Moonwater. "hm? oh..." She smiled slightly, only half meaning it. "It was nothing." Another moment slipped past. "What adventures might you have to tell of, mellon nin? It has been a long time since I have heard anything and even a simple tale would be better then more silence..."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I have been in the Great Forest as of late, and I have been wandering among the trees more than anything. I visited Old Man Willow, the old Willow Tree in Bombadil's domaine, and the ancient Barrow Downs. The Downs are now empty, at least I did not encounter any Barrows. I wandered past Bree and stayed on Weathertop, and I saw the markings of old that Gandalf the Grey had left. I traveled into the ruins of the North and it was like a desert, with some ancient signs of the Rangers when they were still in that area; they have moved further east now since the rise of Elessar. Then, I came back here and am here as you see me now.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It has been a long while since I was on any such journey. In fact, I think part of me envies you that. You can come and go as you wish. I could also, but part of my heart has tied itself here and it misses this when i am away. *gazes quietly into her cup, her face looking almost sad for a little while*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

When I was a resident of Rivindell in the days past before and during the War of the Ring my heart lay there, I could not bear to leave it, so yes I understand what you mean. I long to go back for a visit but I know seeing it now as it is would tear me apart from the inside.


----------



## korhall

*wakes up and walks over to the empty fireplace, he then puts three logs in it and snaps his fingers and blows over them so thqat is fingertips are a flame, he then lights the logs and watches as the embers and sparks fly skyward.* he feels the call of the autumn winds and feels just how far from home and loved ones he is* oh to be free and flying again *sighs* it has been so long.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*whispers something softly and then sighs* I am sorry my friends, I have let things grow melancholy... *looks over at Korhall where he still knelt by the fire and nodded an unspoken thanks and agreement before her eyes were caught by the flames that pull her thoughts away*

*it had started so quietly that even she wasn't quite sure when she had begun humming. A slow, weaving little tune that seemed somewhat simple, but somehow deeply felt at least in her own heart*


----------



## korhall

*smiles saddly and whispers to himself* how long has it been my love, how long since we rode the autumn winds, feeling the crisp bite of the chill air and smelled the smokey autumn air. how long since we danced with the moon and climbed the stars? *he then stands up and walks to the door.and picks up his staff, he then walks outside, hovers his staff in the air, jumps onto it and slowly floats higher and higher till he is up in the midst of the autumn breeze.


----------



## Ermundo

Salman's eyes fluttered, the light creeping into that void that fell behind the pupil. A smell of warm bread, fresh and piping hot out of the stove filled his thoughts, and slowly Salman lifted his head from the floor, taking no hint at the present mood. 

He stood for a second, taking in the surroundings, and saw two figures in a corner of the room, the fire flickering in their eyes. That scene cast a smile upon Salman's face, and without anyone noticing, thinking that it would be rude to intrude upon the duo, he crept out of the doorway, looked up unto the heavens, and ascended into the stars.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*looks as first korhall and then Salman flout out the door and looks back to Ara* what, is everyone floating into the sky today? I'd normally say follow the crowd but I am all but capable of flying away into the sky like an eagle.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*snaps out of her thoughts and blinks questioningly as she looks at Erestor* Since when has it been a good idea to follow the crowd? *shakes her head a little but smiles slightly* Besides, some were never meant to leave the ground they walk on... *takes a drink from her cup of moonwater and leans back lightly against the back of her chair*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

when I say follow the crowd I do not mean in everything, I think i've had to much moonwater. I wish sometimes that I had my own domain, I have wandered a long time since the end of the Third Age. Most of my kind have left, and I have no one place left to stay. Rivindell, though beautiful as ever is empty and aging, Lothlorien has some remnants of how it was of old, but Celeborn has gone away with those who would follow him. The elves of Mirkwood are diminishing.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

All things must pass with time; something must give way for what is to come. *picks up the empty dishes and glasses* *shifting them into one hand, she stands and steps away from her chair* *about to walk past him, she pauses, setting her empty hand on his shoulder* Never give up your hopes or dreams.


----------



## Arlina

She walks in, looking around at the empty seats, a small smile upon her lips. "It seems this place always has its up and downs." she says allowed, drawing attention of the occupants. Her smile brightens as the eyes of the others meet her's.

"It's good to see you two again!"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hullo Arlina! how are you doing? Ara would you like some help with all these dishes? *looks at all the dishes spread over the tables* Arlina, how have you been? I'm doing good, me and Ara were just having a glass of Moonwater and some cake.


----------



## Arlina

"It sems us elves always find company among ourselves. I've been good, my friend. I am glad to hear that you two are alright. It sounds nice to be able to sit down for a while and just relax." she says, smiling.

"Here Ara, let me help you with those." Arlina says, helping to remove the dishes from the table and take them to the kitchen. "There hasn't been much going on in the Inn I am taking care of, so I decided to come visit. I hope you two don't mind...?" She says before slightly humming a joyous tune.


----------



## korhall

*korhall stands in the brisk autumn winds as the sun sets and a rustic orange lights the sky... * oh to be a skyknight again... to ride the wings of the eagles and do battle with the trecharous dragons that scorched our heavens... * he slowly lowers himself down out of the sky and walks back into the inn, where the sparks and embers burn and dance upo the chimbney. * it has been too long my friends too long.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Sitting up from his silence, NR looks around the room and thinks back to when he first showed his face. _So many have left, or are simply missing...ingolmo, founder of this wonderful tavern...Corvis, a being who I admire greatly...Gothmog, the wonderful Balrog who everyone loves, and many more..._

Standing up, NR opened his mouth and said, "I don't think I have ever said this, but I love you all, even those of you I don't know all that well. We share a common interest, and it has united us all, and everyone has made a contribution, no matter how small it may be, I value you all for it. So, a toast: to us!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Gladdened by the sight of Arlina and the offers of help, Ara begins to smile again and nods towards those that had just returned by one means or another. 

As NR speaks up, she tipped her head a little and listened with an approving silence on her face. Setting the dishes on a shelf behind the bar, she takes out a dusty looking bottle, sets out and pours enough glasses that all could take one. 

Takes up one of the crystal goblets and joins in with her own toast. "To friends and dreams. May they change us for the better and never be forgotten."


----------



## Noldor_returned

NR took one of the goblets, and raised it in acknowledgement of Ara's words. Sipping from the glass, he puts it down on the table and says to himself, "I'm glad that isn't Chinotto. Boy, that's one hair-raising drink. Like the bitterest medicine, that looks like Coke, but has it's own unique taste, if that's what you'd call it. I guess it would be good if you have a hangover or something like that." He looked over at the bar, and said to Ara, "you don't have any Chinotto do you? If so, please, keep it away from me, unless of course I get drunk or need something to shut me up."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*grins a little* No need to worry, mellon nin. If we find need of it, I am quite sure there would be something around.


----------



## korhall

*stands up and raises a glass of wiskey* my friends, i beleive that NR has the right idea. this place has known such joy and sorrow such hate and bliss: here's to the balrog. no matter what comes through the doors: skynights or dragons, dark lords or dwarves, elves or humans, wolves or cats, and all of the forms inbetween. it has never ceased to be home. thanks to those who stay here to keep it going and to keep the home we love warm and toasty.


----------



## Noldor_returned

NR sipped a little more of his drink, and raised his glass in korhall's direction.

"Indeed, korhall. Some have come here for amusement, some for dominance and others for the company. Whatever the reason, we accept all, no matter what race."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*ER raises his glass of Moonwater "i've become quite fond of this! Here's a toast to the Balrog and all it's inhabitants, past tennants, futur tennants and all those stopping for the night." *takes a sip* "and of course, how could we forget our lovely bartender? here's to Ara in whom this in would fall apart without her!"


----------



## Arlina

Arlina raises her glass in the air with the rest. "Here's to the Balrog, everyone that's travelled here, and to Ara!" She takes a slow sip before setting the glass back on the table. 

"It seems we are all in a joyous mood. I think this calls for more than just toasting. Anyone up for a song and dance?" she asks, pulling out her harp. With a smile, she begins to play a tune, soft at first, but one that got louder as the music kept going.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yes a song! *ER appears to be mesmerized as Arlina plays her harp and Ara her flute*


----------



## korhall

*pulls out his fiddle again and joins in their melody.* music, the third most common element that all races share


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Gladdened by the show of friendship and welcoming the change from silence to music, Ara had taken up her little flute and joined in. 

As the growing sound wrapped around them, she started swaying and was soon dancing in a cleared area between the counter and most of the tables. When not closed, the elf's eyes seemed to glitter in the half light. A new life had just been given to the same setting, and it was quite welcome.

Letting the flute fall for a moment, she smiled and held her hand out. "Come my friends. Even if you have nothing to play, come dance!"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*looks around at everyone else playing instruments* I'm the uhh only one not playing an instrument Ara. oh well. *walks over and starts to dance*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her eyes laughing, she tucked the little flute into an apron pocket, snatched EA by the hand and pulled him forward with her; nearly making him spin once before giving his feet a chance to catch up and letting him chose how to dance.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina laughs at the joyous sight, glad that everyone was having a good time. Her nimble fingers kept playing the tune while she began singing a melody to help brighten the mood. Her body sways a little to the music, her foot tapping out the beat, as she continues to watch the others dance and play.


----------



## Noldor_returned

NR laughed at the merriment, and stood up. Pulling out a bass harp, which is the bass guitar of harps, he played in time with Arlina and korhall, although softer than them to allow their music the chance to fill the air.


----------



## korhall

it is so rare that we come together like this anymore. why don't we play like this anymore?


----------



## Noldor_returned

I believe it is time, and also effort. I come on here as often as possible, but that isn't as much as I would like. Also, I don't always have the motivation to go and find the thread to post.

The there is the fact there are less active members...


----------



## Ermundo

"That's something that can't be helped though," says Ermundo (Salman) as he walks in through the ajar door.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her attention caught by the conversation, Ara changed her dance a little, letting it flow into walking steps as she neared the little gathering. "Welcome back wanderer." She smiled kindly at the man she had known as Salman then turned to Korhall. "Things change, even as they stay the same. At times shadows are welcome; at others, music and laughter are the best things that a heart can hope for."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Erestor dances along with Ara, as she pulls him along around the room. Wow! a 5 second dance lesson, and now I'm an expert dancer! *jumps up onto an empty table and starts shuffling his feet rapidly in beat with the music* Hi Salman! Welcome back! Moonwater, it does miraculous things to one!!!!!!


----------



## Ermundo

"Awww, I'll think I'll pass," says Ermundo with a mischevious grin.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina's eyes seem to glitter with joy as she continues to sing and play her harp. Her eyes move to korhall and noldor as they also play their instruments, glad that they each had something to offer. Her eyes wonder back over towards Erestor and his dancing as while her song comes to an end.

"That was fun." she says after taking a sip of a drink. "Up for round two?" she laughs.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

We must do this again, this moonwater is so good! Ara! drinks around for everyone, on me! *tosses a heavy bag of gold onto the bar* keep the change


----------



## korhall

*plays a song that starts out fast* come on kids, dance


----------



## Noldor_returned

"Me too. I don't touch the stuff willingly. I prefer a nice healthy glass of good old H2O. Nice to see you Ermundo, how have you been?" NR asked.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Quick to set out drinks and a tray of things to eat, Ara stuffed the bag of coins out of the way and spun back to the dance floor. "Play the wind that I might dance on it!" She laughed as she bowed to those who had been playing. 

Spinning with the music, her hair flew out behind her as her hands lifted towards the strong rafters. Dipping and twirling, her eyes began to sparkle as she came to a bowed stop. One hand stretched out behind her, her other reached out to be taken; clear laughter and a challenge shining in her blue eyes.


----------



## korhall

places a small levitation spell on the dance floor, and levitates the dancers about 2 feet in the air as he opens the window that the autumn breeze might come in.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Feeling the moonwater in him and letting the music flow through his mind, Erestor grabs Ara's hand and begins to dance with her, levitating in the middle of the Inn. 

"Marvelous! We're flying!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Woohoo! Ale won't make an elf drunk, but this moonwater hits on me nicely!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"It _is_ meant to clear one's mind, is it not?" Ara said in a way that was amused and yet quietly asked that he knock it off for now. Smiling, she kept her hand in his as they danced like two leaves caught in a swirling breeze. 

Everything was filled with the flow of the music; time for a while meaning nothing as all those there let themselves become caught away in its enchanting sound.


----------



## Ermundo

" I've been great, thanks. School sucks like usual, but it's not something I can help. My powers may be great, but they're not great enough that I can alter my schedule."

As the music drifts across the halls, Ermundo jumps out of his seat, almost knocking it right of the floor. Ignoring that, Ermundo wisks out of thin air his great staff, with a jewel of dazzling radiance set abreast the crown. As the light strikes the jewel, dazzling hues of varying colors blast through the surface, giving the likeness of a rainbow. The lights go out, yet the music still plays, vulnerable and sweet, bringing forth memories Springtime just after the onset of winter, with fields of flowers reaching back as far as the eye can see. Great, rugged, snow-capped mountains line the backround, with the sun above them as if on a great throne.

The scenes play on, as long as the music lasts, while the dancers themselves move faster and faster, their joy filling every nooke and cranny. It was a beautiful sight, and everyone in the inn was filled with laughter.


----------



## korhall

*kor motions to the other players and slows the tune to a slower, more intimate but no less happy song, and steps out on the floor, levitating and wandering slowly around the perimeter of the floor remembering all the times he heard this song. all the times he danced with loves now long passed, and flew on wings he no longer has, as the songs played and the clouds danced with him*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Changing their steps to match with the now slower tune, Ara noticed the change of scenery around them but didn't think about looking around at it; her mind both far away and lost in the moment and motion of their dance. Though cool air came in through the open window, she felt warm and almost blushed as she looked up at Erestor. Realizing that she was a moment too late to keep back all of the color, she settled for smiling lightly; her eyes refusing to be moved any more then was needed for blinking untell she closed them.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Laughing at the merriment, NR stayed seated as Ermundo jumped up, and listened to the change in music. Looking around, he smiled to himself when he saw Ara and Erestor dancing to the music. _There's nothing like friends _he thought. _God bless._


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Erestor slowd his pace as the music slowed down, the smile on his face staying. Ah such lovely music, such lovely people in the bar, what a great set of scenery!


----------



## Ermundo

"So NR," said Ermundo, who now seated himself upoon the chair while watching everyone dance," how was everything going on at The Tolkien Gateway in my long absence?"


----------



## Arlina

Arlina watches the dance as she follows the tempo and tune with her harp. She watches the dancers, enjoying the way their bodies moved with the rhythm of the music they were creating. She slowly begins to play quieter before finally dropping her harp from the orchestra playing. ((I don't think orchestra is the work I'm looking for, but it works...I guess...)) She gently places her harp on the table beside her, her eyes traveling back up towards the dancers to watch more closely.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Somehow sensing that the dance was winding to an end, a quiet breath escaped her. Pleasantly tired by the swiftness and length of the dance, Ara's mind wandered for a moment to a place where she could have danced for hours under a clear sky... A place very much like the one that was portrayed around them had her eyes stayed open and she'd taken time to look. Her head heavy and filled with scraps of moments, it had come lightly to rest on the other's shoulder; her grip on his hand loosening only a little as they drifted softly back towards the floor. 

"Hantalye, hir nin..."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara found herself sitting at the fireside in a chair that had been turned slightly away from the edge of what had become the dance floor. A little surprised to find a half finished drink in her hand, she looked around and almost wondered what had really happened. Hadn't there just been music, and... Had she been flying?... She glanced around for a place to put down the cup.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

"I beleive that is my drink" *Ara looks in shock at Erestor who seemingly just appeared out of thin air.* "Yes, I've been here the entire time, and no it wasn't a dream." *Erestor seats himself across from Ara in a comfy armcahir and puts his feet up on the footrest* "Now then, we have been most unfortuneate to lately have too much peace and quiet if you ask me. The dance was cool, but it did not last for very long. If you ask me, we need to bring more people to this inn and let them see what a charming little place it is. what do you say?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks clearly confused for a moment but soon catches up and lets herself relax back into the chair after offering him the cup* Yes, it would be good to have more voices and faces here again. I have little against times of quiet, but... *she pursed her lips in thought* 

There have been others that have tried any number of things though. Even all that I myself have tried seemed to do little good for very long, if at all. *looks across at Erestor with a quiet, hopeful question in her eyes*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Hearing a snippet of the conversation, NR said, "if only ingolmo was around, just to boost numbers by one...Or anyone for that matter."


----------



## Arlina

Arlina walks slowly over towards Ara, a new glass in her hands. She smiles slightly, handing over the drink to her friend. "Here, maybe this might help." she says, laughter in her voice.

"It's hard to be around all the time, my friends. Some of us like to travel a lot, while the rest of us are always busy with everything else." she says quietly, taking a seat near the other two elves.


----------



## korhall

*puts his fiddle down and comes over to the circle.* who is to say why... another qustion that would be good to have answered would be why they keep leaving? that my friends is the answer


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Thank you, Arlina." She smiled thankfully as she excepted the drink. Nodding to each in turn, she listened as her friends spoke up, taking a few sips of her drink without much thought to what it could have been.

"This is a very small place in a very large world. Yes, even as wanderers of any sort come, there will always be times when paths must lead elsewhere." She paused. "The best I can hope for is that someone would come and find something that they would remember fondly, even to brining them back if or when their path allows."


----------



## korhall

then we need to bring them back... i say we start doing fireworks every night


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughs a little* Maybe. It is at least not a bad idea mellon nin. I know you would be quite able to handle such a thing as well. *nods a simple smile to Korhall* 

Are there any other thoughts? There seems to be little matter to what can and can't be afforded here, thanks to some of you. Everyone here has brought something to this otherwise empty place; coins are good, but what a treasure in music and voices when I fear things are falling silent. And all have brought friendship. Really, what more is there that I could have ever thought to ask for? All I had thought I was doing when I agreed to watch this place would be to serve drinks and keep the place clean; now... *thankful blue eyes want to each face around the little circle, her words left off as a little silence sounded better in their place* *she sighed quietly at last* Thanks, all of you.


----------



## Noldor_returned

The fireworks sound good. Something similar to Disneyland?

Hmm, possibly some kind of competition or friendly game?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"That could be fun, NR. Excuse me though; I think a batch of cookies or something would be good. Anyone want a drink or anything in the meantime?" Taking her cup with her, she moved quietly towards the bar and then around to the kitchen.


----------



## korhall

i say we have a dueling contest with the most explosive, flashy entertaining fights and spectator things to help bring people here.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*looks up from his playce by the fire* I do not wish to duel but I would like another mug of Moonwater, does it come in pints? because if it does I'm getting one!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles, shakes her head and turns back to them* Erestor, mellon nin, I am not sure if I should tell you it can. But on the other hand... *almost grins and slips behind the bar* 

You know how I feel about duels, Korhall. *she says while turned away* Here Erestor. Will this do? *turns back and holds up a large mug*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara, just like this inn, it's perfect. I think it would be entertaining to see a duel. Last time I saw a duel i believe it was Ara and Korhall if I am not mistaken? Salman, why dont you show us what you can do oh dark and evil one? (jk bout the dark and evil)


----------



## korhall

it would be just for fun... its not like i am killing anyone. i mean really, that is only in very rare occasions. and what would you recomend


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Looking at Korhall for the first time since the duel idea was brought up, her eyes can now be seen to have a glittering, maybe even amused light to them. "I know your rules, wolf master. And thank you Erestor." Nods to both of them and leans back against the edge of the bar, quietly watching and seems to be thinking over something.


----------



## korhall

coem on my dear kitten, we have people jump on other threads and tell about it and we have a good old fashion asswhooping dished out to all commers... a house champion takes on all... then i wade in.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

And this 'champion' would most likely be worn down by then, they would of corse be no fit match against an old man. *very nearly smirks*

I think it would not be unwise for all here to chose someone to fill such a role. I would gladly take it, but I would not want to take it _from_ someone. *straightens from leaning back and looks at all there* Have you all heard this? Who then do you think should be given such a role for this proposed challenge? *looks to each of the faces and then back at Korhall before the silence has been broken*


----------



## korhall

you know i do love a good fight.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That is the trick, isn't it. Finding a good fight. Some try purely to out shine the other; a never ending game proving only how much a fool can try to show off. Others simply enjoy the challenge itself; sharpening their own skills while anticipating a worthy end to a good match. Win or lose, it truly is the love of the game. *grins a little* But you know I don't like giving up easily.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

my skills are shar enough that i do not need to prove them. I do not want to show off, I am no fool, I will not be a part of it. Though to be a member of the audience and see some blood would be pretty cool *hiccup!* there's that moonwater talking again!  *collapses from drunkeness*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Letting out a short laugh, Ara shook her head and walked over to the colasped EA. Getting hold of his sholders, she pulled him up enough to get an arm around him and moved over to the couch. "I knew I should have stayed quiet..." She half laughed quietly as she let him sink down to the warm cushions. 

"So then..." She looked around.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

aah much better *takes a cool wet rag and puts it on his head* just a little too much *hicup* moonwater that's all, so when does the show begin! thank you Ara


----------



## korhall

name the opponents ara. pick who will duel and name the rules.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I wanna be special make sure no one gets mortally killed/wounded and no one's allowed to touch me guest referee!!!  *takes out a flask full of moonwater and takes a mouthfull*


----------



## korhall

wounds happen in war my friend and referees are considered part of the battlefield. to ensur that we have propper healers on hand and to ban vnomed or drugged weapons might be the more prudent actions.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Yes. And it would be wise to even enforce that if and as needed. *lifts one finger to the place on her neck where the scar had long since faded away* One should know that such things are not needed here.

Any way, you have said you are in, Korhall, and you know I am, but I can't just name anyone else to be. If someone wants to duel, they must speak up on their own. As to the rules though, I agree with Erestor. Any duel held here shall not be to the death, and though some of those here are gifted in healing, I would also ask that too great of wounds be avoided as much as may be. You may only fight for yourself; no conjuring or in any way calling on or bringing forth of something or someone to fight for you. You may use one or two weapons of your choice, but no more. If they are taken away or become useless, you may have to resort to other means. You may not 'magically' avoid all advances from your appoint; not only is this not fair, but it can draw things out too much and serves no real purpose. 

Not yet knowing if I will fight or not, it would be good to have someone to keep at least one eye on things. oh. No trashing the place too much, please. *smiles* Have I forgotten much?


----------



## korhall

no summoning... how about changing of forms? and what about coating blades in ice or flame or calling weapons made of flame into your hands? what about throwing fireballs etc. what about determining who wins.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*her smile darkens a little as she nods* Some magic is exceptable and may prove to be a good defense should one find themselves in need of it. But any use of it as a weapon would count as such and have to be taken into account before the match. If you think you may use it in any way as an attack, you may then only take one, more solid, weapon in with you. The match will be either to the call or to the knock out. To the call, one fighter, should they chose to do so, can signal or call that the match end, giving the game to the other. Should it be to the knock out, then it comes down to more or less the last one standing.

As to form, you have fought me once, Kor, you should know something about that. You may pick only one besides your own if you do try such though. Remember, those that know me may have the upper hand should I go against them. You can guess my form should I use it. 

No over done shows of power. Agreed?


----------



## korhall

if by over done you mean summoning the powers of heaven and middle earth to smite my foes, see them driven before me and then hear to the lamentaion of the women. then i agree, nothing too far fetched. however you know me and my styles. hell my practice sessions give even me a sunburn. magic there will be and my sword is all i need in physical realms. you know the form i will take if it is required. and if in some way someone is accidentaly wounded or say eviscerated... but we can heal them do we still win? say i decapitate ER but i heal him after i do it... do i still win since he lost consiousness?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I should ask that something like that not happen, but I suppose so. I would like to try keeping everyone one together though, if you know what I mean. I do know you are a healer, as am I, and there is not much here that one can not heal, but yet I would still ask that such a thing not be pushed. *shows a quiet grin now* Some things can not be helped in battle; but remember, this is for entertainment. What say you then, old one, shall the field be set out?


----------



## korhall

name your conditions youngling. and we shall see who wins feline or canine


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*takes anothe r gulp of moonwater* Yay a doggy an da kitty are gona have a scratch fest! woohoo!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I will fight with sword and dagger, as is to my style. Remembering that if they become useless, I can still not call something else to me, but I may not be out of options. I do believe in at least somewhat fairer fights as I have seen some that were disturbingly not. 

Neither of us are good at giving up easily, therefor this shall be to the 'knock out'. Death can and should be avoided; it does not frighten me, but I would very much hate to loss such a good patron as yourself. *flashes a rather sweet looking smile* 

No poisons are to be used, so we have that clear. 

*walks over and takes the flask away from EA* I think that should be enough, mellon nin. We should like you at least to help keep one good eye on things. Master Korhall and I will be taking the first dance. *she touches the palm of her hand on his forehead, the effects of the moonwater vanishing* You can not watch what you can not see, mellon nin. Alright?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*snaps back into reality and snatches his moonwater flask back* don't worry, I'll hold out on this until we start to celebrate the victor.....or the deceased haha jk, ok well let's get this thing started and I'll keep watch


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Nods and unties her work apron. "Here, you hold this Erestor. I would like to keep it a little nicer. Speaking of which, Just a moment." 

She slipped back towards her room to change and pick up her chosen weapons before coming back to the main hall. Even just putting the patched pants and layered shirts back on reminded her of the way of life that had so long been set aside. One smooth flick of the wrist and a little dagger was checked and placed back into the folds of a wide sash. Silent on softened boots, she stepped back up to the others, one hand resting on the hilt of a long elven blade.

"Shall I set the field then, Korhall? Something simple could be alright, but there is something nice about a good setting..." *tips her head with a questioning grin*


----------



## korhall

you pick the setting, i pick the traps


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Traps? I don't like the sound of that..." Ara flashed a suspicious look at Korhall. 

The front door opened, a fresh breath of air brushing past the elf's face as Ara stepped out to the open yard. Soft grass made no sound as she lead the way to one side of the clearing that opened around the Inn. 

A larger area was before them. Strong trees stood scattered through what could have been well used as a picnic field. Flat and otherwise open, it had a quiet, inviting feel to it. "I found this a while back." Ara waved a hand over the lightly forested patch at the edge of a thick woods. "No one ever comes out here and I keep thinking it could be a good place to make known. Just in case anyone comes and wants some air with their drink. Or somewhere to... breath." She said with a little grin. "Will this do?"


----------



## Noldor_returned

After sitting quiet for a little while, NR stood up and followed the others outside. Leaning against the wall, he said to himself, "this wasn't exactly the type of competition I had in mind, and as such I will not participate in it, but that doesn't mean I won't watch."


----------



## Ermundo

"Well people. What have we got ourselves into now?" a man says as he steps into the sunlight.

Ermundo winks, and cocks his head towards Ara, 'Sorry for the delay, mam. Just had some errands to run.'


----------



## korhall

if you don't mind this place being a firestorm of flaming nothingness by the time this is done... sure. and what the hell i'll skip the traps this time.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara flashed the newcomer a slight grin. "I mind little the going, but it is always good to see someone return. It would seem you found a good time as well." 

Moves her attention over to Korhall. "Did I not say something about not trashing the place? Though a little is allowable as long as it would be easily repaired." 

Slow steps took her to a place just off center of the arena; her right thumb lightly rubbing small circles across a little charm on her necklace. Calm, blue-green eyes landed and stayed on her opponent. "Ready?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara, do not fear, I will keep this place tidy while are you are indisposed. Ermundo, as special guest i do not get hurt referee, i must warn you we are about to have a match up here between two very skilled fighters, if you wish to join you must discuss with them and we shall see.


----------



## korhall

don't worry hun, i know a good landscaper.

*pulls out a badge, a white shield with an emrald cross on it and kisses it* he then closese his eyes and murmers before looking up again, this time is eyes are glowing bright blue and his fangs are quite pronounced* he draws a sword and you can feel the magic in the air, like a chanting chior at the back of your hearing...*

*he then charges in bellowing in a thick scottish accent* no fear no respite no forgiveness. come and meet your doom!! 

(by the way... i hope to god you are planning something cause i have some evil ideas)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

As a dark smile slipped across her face, her lips pulled back, revealing slightly lengthened, sharp looking canine teeth. Her blue-green eyes danced and it almost seemed that the colors swirled as their gaze stayed on the charging man.

She waited; standing still as he came closer, his sword drawn. Only a few few yards left between them, the woman smoothly danced out of his path; a sword appearing in her hand as she dipped into a fighters stance. 

She could feel magic like sparks on the air; the hairs on the back of her neck prickeled and her smile changed a little. "Miss me, pup?" She purred as he turned back to face her.


----------



## korhall

*smiles as he shows her a small lock of her hair in his hand* not so you'd notice youngling. * he circles closer and their swords meet in a chorus of crashing steel.* how lucky do you feel kitten, cause you are going to need each of those nine lives * spins away and takes a nice knick out of her thigh* first blood to me i guess.*he stands in a guarded stance waiting to see how she would reply.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She pulled in a hissed breath at receiving the stinging cut; a quick scold flashing though her mind to be more careful. She could feel a familiar stirring within her; something that had been put to sleep was waking and gathering itself up, refreshed and hungry. 

Now slitted as a cats, Ara's eyes narrowed a little. "Little matter." A slow movement of her hand found the dagger again. "Everyone knows cats have more lives then wolves." 

Moving as though to pull back, she slipped just to the side of one of the trees and he had to either brake his stance or lose track of her. Mettle caught a flash of sunlight, a flick of her wrist sending the smooth blade through the air. Her upper lip twitched as she hit her mark; a trickle of blood beginning to run down his right arm; the blade pierced deeply into his forearm.


----------



## korhall

*pulls out the blade and breaks it into bits then flings the bits into the woods* you may have more lives, but everyone knows wolves are so very much harder to kill

*suddenly dark clouds start to gather and the charge in the air slowly builds*

down to one weapon now kitty... casue you would need magic to fix it and that counts as a weapon... 2 only remember... hehehe


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

As he spoke, she slipped fully behind the closest tree. A short hiss escaped her, an experimental press of her hand assessing the injury on her thigh. Granted, it stung, but it seemed that it would be alright. 

Pulling in a slow breath, she leaned back against the tree trunk; her ears sharp. "Two only remember..." She heard his deep chuckle and grinned to herself. A smudge of blood from her wound left to mark the necklace charm. She knew she had to try for something new this time.


----------



## Ermundo

Watching the two battle it all out, Ermundo shouted over the clash of swords, "You two want me to add some more heat to that simmering battle over there?"


----------



## korhall

i think we are good. * looks down to his forearm the blade had stopped in his ulna, it would hurt for a bit, but he could still use that arm till he healed.* down to one little one... *swings his shoulders to loosen up his shoulders* how would you like to do this? *looks up at the storm clouds as the rain starts to patter slightly* i always did love the rain. washes all the blood away. *he then stands in the field and feels the energy from the rain flow into him. he then started walking around the field till he saw her.* there you are little one... care to come out and play? coem on. i promise you won't melt.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She had been breathing in the cool scent while listening to his heavy footsteps grow closer. She had always loved the way a coming storm made her feel; the way a part of her very being seemed to draw on the enjoy in the air. The smile tugging at the corner of her mouth was as much from the hum of her nerves as from her love of these games. 

"Me?" Ara let out a short, quiet laugh. "Afraid of a little rain?" Another fanged smile was flashed; dark eyes not bothered by the drops landing on her face. The first sound of thunder rolled in the distance as she sprang from the half shelter of the tree. Sword held firmly, she moved to sweep down and across Korhall's chest and sword arm.


----------



## korhall

*kor smiles as she takes the bait, he smiles as the magical energy he has been building comes to a crischendo * as her blade cuts into his arm he pulls his heft and large metal amulet off of his neck and puts it around hers, he then dives away and says one word... * ignitio

*a huge lightning bolt then strikes down from the clouds and hits her square in the amulet around her neck*

*he stand up smoking slightly...*

god i love a storm


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her moment of surprise was vastly understated as the surge of light enclosed her. Unable to scream, Ara's face twisted, her body convulsed as she rolled to a stop. Completely overpowered, the woman's body twitched before falling still.

Heated by the lightning, her little charm had become half forged to the one he had slipped over her head; both having left a bright burn on her skin. Useless were it had fallen, raindrops sizzled at touching the singed elven blade.


----------



## korhall

* hurries over to her and sees her breathing...* i am going to assume thats a knock out 

*he then moves to make her more comfortable and he uses his magical skills to fix her leg and the wounds that the lightning inflicted... mostly burns... the rain hissing off her helps* now i guess thats why you always land on your feet huh kitty? * he then gently pulls the still glowing hot charm away from his shield, he notices how beautiful her charm is before cooling it down once they are appart* 

point to me, eh kitten?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Strangely golden as they blinked open carefully, Ara's eyes wandered blearily tell they landed on the figure before her. The corner of her mouth twitched up in a weak smile before she closed her eyes again and took a few more careful breaths.

Even as nothing felt 'good' right now, it felt better to just lie on the cool ground right now. The quiet rain a soothing sound compared to the roar of thunder that still echoed in her ears.

Though she half thought to hold out two fingers to show his wins, everything felt strange still and she wasn't quite sure that she wanted to try moving anyway.


----------



## korhall

* picks her up and carries her into a deep cool pool where she can cool off. * i promise that the ringing in your ears will pass... the burns will take longer but you should be fine in a little while. it is best that you not try moving right now. just trust me that its best not to move till the jitters stop. i tried that once and it hurt just makes you confused and gives you a throbbing headache. what with blood pressure changes and a probably concussion it sucks. just rest here, when the water has soothed you i'll take you back inside and put some burn cream on you... till then, drink this *pulls out a small flask and puts it to her lips * it should help the pain... that and it will probably knock you out too. you'll wake up in the morning feeling right as rain.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*shivers at the cold touch of water and excepts the drink as she feels it put to her lips* *coughs a little as it goes down but manages another thankful half smile* 

*only a little time passed by before she felt herself slip into a welcomingly numbed sleep*


----------



## korhall

sleep well little one, i don't envy you the headache that will give you but compared to now, that should be welcome. * he holds her in the pool for a little bit till she cools off, then he carries her back to the inn, where after treating most of her wounds and changing her into some decent pjs, he put her warmly in her bed with a jug of water next to her and smiled thoughtfully* my my how you have grown little one. *he then placed a small item in her arms, something to help raise her spirits aswell as help heal* 

rest well youngling


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

_One strong hand lifting her chin up, a warm smile and strong eyes looked into her face. A warmth danced inside her. She wrapped her arms as well as she could around him and leaned her head against his chest..._

Sunlight slipped in through the window. Raindrops glistened on a cobweb just the other side of the glass. Fluttering half open in the growing light, Ara's eyes had returned to a groggy blue-green as the dream vanished from memory. Trying to move a little, an extra weight on her chest made her hesitate. One hand carefully brought up, she found a warm bundle lying against her. Too weary and confused to try thinking, a sigh slipped past her lips as she drifted back to sleep.


----------



## korhall

goes back out and makes himself a john collins at the bar.

then sits down and relaxes for a bit.


----------



## Ermundo

(((Something I learned, through a lot of experience, but mostly common sense. When RP fighting, there's really no limit to what you can take on. Heck, one guy could knock you out, and you could make up some spell that makes you invincible or something. I mean, you're not ACTUALLY fighting. But that's wrong. My point being is, you have to be willing to take a hit, instead of acting cool, or else it makes everyone frustrated, and gives you a bad image. Me looking right now, I could say that this situation may apply to Korhall. Nothing to offend you, but it looks right now that Ara is following the golden rule I just spelled out.)))


P.S:THIS MESSAGE IS OOC! OOC PEOPLE!!!!


{}{ ----------------- {}{ Did I mention I LOVE fishing?


----------



## korhall

sir, may i advise you to do two thing in rapid succession. first, to take your own advice mr invincible dark lord, second... shut the hell up.

yes i am in a bad mood. it involves taking the tip off of my finger during a practice session for my final exam. that and i still am having issues making my white chocolate truffles taste right.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Finally she woke and sat up a little stiffly. Carefully pulling on a simple dress and picking the little bundle back up, she worked her way back to the main hall. 

She paused at hearing voices but stepped through the last door and into the room as Korhall finished saying something about truffles. 

Blinking a little still, she looked between one and the other, her fingers brushing her gift. "What's going on here? You know I..." She stopped to rethink her words, only missing a short beat. "Please. We need no arguments now. Enough..."


----------



## korhall

sorry... 

tempers flare in kitchens and all, how are you feeling?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"No worse then could be expected... But I think not much better either..." She said quietly as she sank into the closest chair. Looking over at Korhall, she could see he hadn't yet bothered to care for his own wounds and gave him as much of a scolding look as she could.

"oh. And where did this-" She showed what had been left with her. "come from?" A little smile pulled at the corner of her mouth.


----------



## korhall

it helps the healing process... and seeing you walk around with your teddybear from when you werre a kid is kinda funny


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The little smile grew as she pulled the soft warmth back to herself. Curling around it in a hug, she more then half hoped to earn a laugh for looking so childish. 

Slowly a thought became clearer; questioning eyes lifting to look across at Kor. "How would you know about him though?..."


----------



## korhall

*smiles and goes back to making white chocolate truffles* i have known you since you were born little one. keeping you safe was no easy task let me tell you... but thats another story... do you prefer baileys or kaluah in your truffles?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*tries to think about something for a while but gives up as her head still feels a little foggy* 

Not tried either of them... That I know of. They both sound good.

*coming back to it, the idea of someone having been watching over her all this time confused and yet comforted her a little. She had always though that a wanderer's path was unseen and uncared for by any that didn't actively look for it. But there again, she was easily confused right now and chose to let her eyes close after she had tugged one of the ever present blankets (she liked to keep then around and within reach in case they were needed) over her shoulders. She sighed, not asleep but not really awake*


----------



## Ermundo

Korhall, do not tell me to "shut the hell" up because I was giving you advice out of pure innocence. But I grudge to admit, the whole "dark lord" thing is true. And I am hoping that every1 here has forgiven me about that whole buisness.

"But now, I must hear, or else die, the story behind, quote



Korhall said:


> keeping you safe was no easy task let me tell you... but that's another story...


----------



## korhall

hehehe, i am what i am. the story is ara's if she wants to tell it, then she should have an idea of it's contense


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks up a little confusedly* But... I... What do you mean? *turns in her chair tell she's sitting up better and flinched some at rubbing against the burns* *holds the bear safely in her lap, the blanket around her shoulders* Korhall? How would I be able to tell such a story? *lowers her voice a little* I spend so little time letting myself look back... for many reasons...


----------



## Ermundo

"Well, someone's got to tell the story, and it can't be me, since I have no clue what happened. People?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*purses her lips and looks from one to the other* *sighs and looks down at the well loved bear in her lap; calm eyes almost looking though the patches and stitches that it had earned over time*

I guess the only place to start is the start... I can hardly remember now though... 

I think it was my mom and dad who gave me this silly thing. I remember hiding my face in his fur a good few times; back when the dark frightened me and at times when I just needed something to hold... Like when dad would go off with the other guards. I never knew if he would be coming back or not. He was the one that started teaching me how to fight and defend myself. Once I almost got my arm sliced open while trying to practice on my own. My mother was who I got my gift of healing from; she found me behind the house -nearly white as a sheet she said- just sitting there holding my hand over the cut. There was no scar once it healed, as tends to be common to my people.

Though I loved my family very much, there started to be something that drew me, not away from them, but out into the land. I started wandering more and more. I loved finding that I could lose track of time in the woods and hills. Getting almost lost but always finding a way back before anyone started to worry too much. it went from seeing how far I could get in a day, to how far I could go over a few days and then even a week or more. Something about being away from everything and yet right in the center of something... It always made me feel free. Again I learned a lot of things about defending myself, but also more about which plants were good for what and how to hunt and care for game. 

Maybe I was gone too long once... Even now I don't know that I can recall how long it had been since I had last seen any of my family. When I got back... *she paused, her eyes holding a slightly haunted look as they gazed into thin air* It was time to prove if I really knew anything about surviving on my own... Everything had somehow changed. There was nothing there for me any more.

It was some time before I first found myself here. I was unsure about it, but was made welcome and even after wandering time and again, I seemed to always find my path had come back to the same door. 

*looks up for a moment and realizes she'd been talking for a while* *blushes a little and fingers her necklace charm* I think I must still be missing something... I spent a lot of time on my own and do not remember seeing you before coming here, Korhall. Unless... *her brow knits and she looks questioningly at the aged clothing and rugged face of someone she thought she could say she knew at least a little... but she knew better then to really think she could... didn't she?* 

Maybe you were a gaurd with my dad?... *she couldn't quite get that to fit though...*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*after a time of silence, Ara shakes her head and rubs the bear's ears a little roughly* And once again the halls grow quiet. The firelight dances for only itself; casting images across an empty room. Even the rain on the windows seems to know it has any ear's full attention; it's patterings on the building like drums in a cavern and somehow also like chimes hung in the woods... *has curled up a little tighter under the blanket; her eyes growing heavy as she watched the fire and listened to the rain*


----------



## korhall

well it has been thanksgiving break sweety, we have all be away or entertaining guests.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

hm?... *rubs her eyes and looks around* oh... I guess you're right... Things just weren't the same for me is all. *pushes herself up a little* 

Might I ask you for a warm drink, mellon nin?... Anything would be good.


----------



## Noldor_returned

After taking a walk in the forest, NR walked back inside to hear Ara's story, and sat at one of the bar stools. Grabbing a chocolate milkshake, he downed it in a few mouthfuls. A glance at the clock said it was time he slept, so nodding at everyone, he walked upstairs without a word and into the room he often slept in.

Lying on the bed, he stared at the ceiling and decided sleep could help. After all, he deserved it.


----------



## korhall

* pulls a glass of hot tea from the table and then passes it ara as he gets another one... *

it has been a long few days hasn't it guys?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*thanks him, wraps her hands around the warm cup and enjoys a careful first sip* 

*sighs and nods* That it has been...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*sneaks another sip of moonwater from his flask* It's almost Christmas hooray!!!!!!!! We should start decorating the inn! *throws holly all over the place and brings in some trees to decorate*  let's sing some caroles, *jingle bells, Morgoth Smells, Sauron lost his ring!...*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It might not be wise to bring evil upon your head in such a way mellon nin. *a smile spreads across her face and she laughs a little* But as to everything else... *lets the blanket and bear stay in the chair as she stands and walks over to and around the bar*

*after a little while of digging, a box jingled promisingly as she set it on the bar* Anyone want to help make some treats? *pulls out and hold up a bottle in one hand and a gold trimmed box in the other* Would you make some candies and things, Korhall? How are those truffles coming along? *looks hopeful*

And how about you Erestor? Want to try your hand at some fruitcake?
oh and don't worry, I've only ever known a few that would actually eat it anyway. *grins*


----------



## korhall

oh they have been done for a while now


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*pulls out some fruit and cake mix and of course....................pure moonshine...sneaks a sip of moonshine* ok, let's make some cakes! *bakes some cakes.* try that, it's a fruit cake anyone will eat, even the kids! (and dont worry, the alcohol is cooked out during the baking process) But there is about 3 inches of moonshine left in this bottle......*takes a nice big gulp* ok, naptime


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

If you have some left, korhall, where did you hide them? *makes a childishly hopeful face and makes good use of her blue eyes*

hahaha! And thus my poor Erestor names the difference for one thing to another. Moonwater clears and sharpenes the mind; Moon_shine_ on the other hand... *shakes head and, still laughing a little, helps him over to a chair before he has a chance to get too tipsy*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Returning to the bar, NR found some festivities beginning, and said, "Well we have to play Merry Xmas by John Lennon and Yoko Ono, as well as White Christmas by Bing Crosby. It just wouldn't be Christmas without them."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*stands up staggering* I am not, a...a...a...alc...alc...im not a drunk! *collapses into his chair* well, Bing crosby is all good and dandy but you can't forget the rat pack! we need Frank Sinatra's Let It SNow! OH and I want a Hippopautomus for Christmas!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I'm sure you do, Erestor... *shoves him back down, snatches the bottle away and makes sure he's also relieved of his privet flask* Now, while you let the fog clear out of your head, I'm going to see if something can be done to add a little something else to this welcome setting. *sets both things behing the bar and plans to give the flask back a little later*

*pulling a dark, thick cape off a hook by the door, she wrapped it snugly around her shoulders and stepped outside*


----------



## korhall

* walks out with his axe over his shoulder* 

i'll be back in a bit... 9 feet is my ideal this year.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Only a little surprised to see that a light fog had rolled in, Ara welcomed the change in the feeling of the air itself. Refreshingly cold, scented by evergreens and the moist earth from which they grew. There was almost an haunting quiet that wrapped like a blanket over everything. She closed her eyes, pictures of another world dancing through her mind, she nearly forgot what she intended to find. Smiling to herself as she realized she wasn't the only one out here, she pulled the hood of her cape up and turned off into the thicker part of the woods.

After a few long minuets, her eyes caught sight of what they had been watching for. Growling in a tangled knot just within reach, deep green leaves and snow-white berries had formed a rich canopy amongst the shivering branches of an old oak. Stretching up one her toes, the little dagger was brought up and one length of vine was chosen from among the rest. As she tried to work it free though, her thumb slipped and ran across the sharp blade, leaving a nice little cut. She hissed in hurt surprise and let the dagger fall to the ground as she held her thumb tightly in her other hand. "...Fine, a clumsy elf..." Ara sighed.


----------



## korhall

* korhall walked out into the woods, a long way up into the hills till he found the start of the evergreen region in the mountains, he searched the hills till he found the perfect tree., he then took his axe and started chopping at the bottom of the trunk*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having removed her sash and used one end of it to bandage her thumb, she wrapped the rest of its length around her hand and on up her arm. With a sigh, she looked back up into the branches, weighing the knife in her hand.

A thick clump of greens soon had been gathered and tucked under one arm. Satisfied at what she had and ready to get back to the warm fire, Ara shifted the cape on her shoulders and began to work her way back towards the inn.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Sitting inside with Erestor, NR decided to make sure all booze was kept hidden for now.

"The rat pack is good...and Sinatra's Let It Snow is good, however, each to his own, and I think you need your own bed."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*a few hours later erestor wakes up* ohhhh my head feels like it has a troll running around inside it trying to get out, ooh! i need something, this hangover is horrible. see what happens when you take away my booze?! *makes himself a bloody mary* aah, that's better, a light liquor with more gegetable juice and etc then liquor. Now then, *grabs his flask and sneaks it into his pocket* I'm going to go outside and put up some colored candle lights. *heads outside walking on top of the snow without making any footprints on the snow and starts stringing up lights*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Tucked snugly under the same arm as her hurt hand, the bundle was covered by her thick cloak as she neared the inn. About to the edge of the clearing, she stopped in confusion. What was making everything look... funny? Her brow knitted and she took another few steps before nearly breaking the peaceful silence with a joyous laugh. 

Closed in by the soft fog, the strong wood and stone building stood tall, offering warmth and safety; the frost and snow that blanketed the visible world glowed and glistened under the lights that Erestor was still stringing up. Smoke curled from the main chimney and a lighthearted tune drifted to her ears from somewhere just barely within hearing. 

Absorbed in the scene before and around her, she only half wondered if she wanted anyone to see her with the bundle or not. Too lost in the moment to really think about much else though, a quiet smile had slipped across her face and she watched silently from the edge of the woods. They'd find out in a little while anyways, but still, a bundle of mistletoe wasn't _always_ something you wanted to call attention to. Right now, for the first time in a very long while, she felt as though she could nearly be happy to never leave here. This place, everything about it had become so much of a home to her.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*puts on the finishing touches of his lights and hangs some natural holly around the door* there, that looks great! *takes a sip of moonwater from his flask* Now, just need some mistletoe right inside the doorway, ah Ara! I see you've got mistletoe, might I borrow some for inside the doorway here? The place does look great doesn't it? Very warm and welcoming if I do say so myself.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*blinks, her eyes darting to the bundle before going up to EA, missing the fact that he had gotten his flask back* oh. Yes, yes it dose. It looks grand. um... Why not. Here, *pulls out a few of the top branches, careful to not bump her hand and holds them out for him* -but take care where you put it.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina walks through the forest till she reaches the old inn, surprised her feet had taken her there. A bright smile crosses her face as she spots the inn from the bright lights decorating the outside. She pulls her cloak tighter around her form as she nears the building her smile still on her face.

She stops a few paces away from the two standing outside, her eyes twickling with joy. "Hello there, my friends!" she says, a hand raised in a wave. "It's been a while! I see everyone is getting in the holiday spirits it seems!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara turned at the sound of a woman's voice, her smile spreading even more quickly then it had in times before. "Arlina! Mellon nin! Welcome back!"


----------



## korhall

* hacks down the tree and then drags back the snow covered symbol of the time of year* he drags it into the inn and bangs on the door till someone opens it*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks up and laughs* Korhall! Over here! *waves* Just a moment. Come on everyone! *hurries to the door and pushes it open for all to enter* A good find master huntsman! *she laughs as he brings the tree in* Just in time as well!


----------



## korhall

we try my dear, we try... oh and mistle toe here aswell... wonderful


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*looks up* hello Arlina, what a merry Christmas suprise! Are you going to enjoy a feast with us for the holidays? I'm sure Korhall has all kinds of goodies planned, if not cooking already, and I have 3 big turkeys and 2 fat hams ordered from the local farmer. oh and this *looks down at the mistletoe* I better put this somewhere good, *walks into the inn and starts to nail some mistletoe above the archway entrance to the kitchen* be wary of where you stop! I'll be posting this little plant all over the place heeheehee


----------



## korhall

thats basically you nailing a sign up saying you're desperate EA. but in answer to your questions, i do have some ideas and i have already stocked my pantry... go near it and fluffy will attack


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughs to herself about something*


Since we're all well warned -and I'm not going to ask about this 'Fluffy', how about enjoying something warm? Hot cocoa anyone? *sets the bundle of mistletoe on a table and walks around behind the bar* *sets out mugs and a bucket of whiped topping and then fills the mugs nearly to the top with a steaming hot, rich chocolate drink*

*steps back a little, unwraps her hand and starts tending to it just out of view of the others*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

who's fluffy? somebdy i should know of? and me? do you honestly think I would try to steal your goodies? I mean c'mon what kind of person would I be? *takes a sip of his flask _hiccup_*


----------



## korhall

i think you are you... and fluffy, well lets just say he is an old friend of mine. met him back in my adventuring days... just don't try to get to all the chocolate, sugar, butter, flour and all that liquor that i have stored away there... all those exotic and wonderfully powerful alcohols


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Speaking of which, might you have something that would be any better then useing some of my best ale to clean this? *turns to Korhall holding her thumb wrapped in a clean rag* It's just a cut, but better safe then sorry. *smiles a little bashfuly*

Erestor!? I thought I took that thing away from you. Have you been sneaking around back here?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*jumps* sneaking? me? no never! sneaking, silly bartenderses, Erestor wasn't sneaking! 

Ara askes, "then what were you doing Erestor?"

Sneaking! tee hee, just kidding. No, I've been being more careful Ara, I'm not drunk anymore . I mean how did i hang all those lights on the roof without falling? So yeah, i have my own supply of alcohol Korhall, i can wait for yours hehe


----------



## Arlina

"A feast sounds wonderful, I'd love to stay!" she says, enjoying the cup of cocoa from Ara. She laughs as Erestor tries to covers up his drinking, taking a seat close to the bar, setting her cup down on the counter. She sets up harp down on the counter as well, of course never to far away from her prescious instrument.

"What did you do to your hand, Ara?" Arlina asks, glancing towards her friend. Shaking her head, her smile returns, "You just can't seem to stay out of trouble, my friend."

"And to you, Master Korhall, what plans for this feast might you have?" she asks, her eyes gleaming with joy, missing this place so much.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

After using her teeth to tie the rag snugly around her thumb, she shook her head at Erestor and looked up at Arlina's question. She laughed a little. "Would you believe the knife slipped when I was getting the mistletoe? I guess I might not have really needed to use it, but..." Shrugs lightly as she wraps a second layer around the first, bringing it part way up and around her wrist to hold the bandage better in place.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina laughs, shaking her head again, as she places her cup back down on the counter after a long sip. "All that trouble for some mistletoe? Do you need any help there, by that way, even though it seems you pretty much have that under control...is there anything else I could possibly help with? It seems everyone has brought something to this joyous place but me!"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you, but I really am fine. *smiles and picks up a mug of her own with her good hand* But if you really want to, there is something... *takes a sip of the steaming drink and glances from Arlina's face to the harp, her eyes sparkeling with a quiet, laughing hopefulness*


----------



## Arlina

Arlina follow's Ara's gaze down towards her harp, a small laugh escaping her lips. "Oh! Sure, I'd love to play and bring some music in this place. Would you accompany me with your voice, my friend?" she asks, picking up her harp and plucking a few strings to make sure it's tuned. 

"I guess something feastive is needed" she says more to herself, straighting her posture. "Ready" she asks before starting the tune, hoping her friend knew the song.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Nodding, Ara took another small sip, set the cup down and listened as Arlina's hands started to move lightly over the strings. 

Closing her eyes just long enough to hear the music and pick up the tune, a glad smile was on Ara's face as she started to sing.


----------



## Arlina

((sorry....got distracted!! haha))

Arlina smiles as she listens to her music mixes with Ara's voice, filling the room with more spirit and joy for the holidays. Here eyes look around at the other occupants, silently offering them their own chance to join in on the singing or playing. Her eyes being to gleam as her nimble fingers move across the harp's slender string as she begins to hum along with Ara, forming a harmony part.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor looks like he is in a trance* that music, oh it brings back memories of ages past, thousands of years gone by. I would lay here and listen for the rest of my days, and Illuvatar knows that is forever.


----------



## korhall

for this holiday season i am going to do a standing rib roast, roasted potatoes with sauteed onions and grilled asparagus served in a roasted yellow sqash cup and for desert... its a korhall surprise


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Korhall, that sounds out of this world good. I'll be outside while you're cooking, the smell will drive me mad with hunger.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Not letting the music become interrupted, Ara pretended not to have heard the two for a little longer. Their first song at its end, Ara thanked Arlina with a smile and took a drink from her cocoa. 

"That sounds promising, Kor. But are you sure you won't tell?..." Smiles sweetly. 

"ah well. Any song that one might like to hear?" Looking back over at Arlina, she checked to see if the harpist was willing to take requests.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina smiles brightly as the song ends, her eyes dancing with joy. "That sounded wonderful, Ara. Thanks!" She too takes a quick sip from her quickly cooling drink. 

"That does sound wonderful, Master Korhall. I can't wait to taste the wonderful food you'll fix." she says, nodding her head. "Are you sure you couldn't stay inside, Erestor, I'm sure we could distract you with some more songs." she laughs lightly, her eyes meeting Ara's an approval. "Requests sounds great."


----------



## korhall

well, being in culinary school... i will be actually doing this for christmas dinner. but yes, i am going to be having fun with it. and no, i won't tell. and yes, it is maddening, but thats why i snack during cooking.


----------



## Gandalf White

Snacking during cooking is the best...


----------



## Mike

Well, I suppose I can enter here now that I am of legal age.

*Struts over to the bar, leans on one shoulder on the counter and raises his eyebrows*

How is everybody. I'll have a mug o' your finest ale. 

And if you don't mind me joining in on the conversation...

As for snacking when cooking, I suppose it's a good thing to do, though I much prefer snacking while _other_ people are cooking.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles welcomingly as the new guests enter and is quick to fetch a frothy mug of ale* Here you go. *sets it on the bar and lets it slid the little ways across to the man*

Snacking while you cook isn't a bad thing really. After all, it makes it easier to be sure you're getting things right as you go instead of finding out after-words. Right? I mean, how else would you know if you need a little more of something or not?

oh, I forget myself! It's been so long since anyone else has come along! I'm Ara; wanderer turned innkeeper of this fine place. And you might be...? *leaves the question hanging still with the same smile on her face*


----------



## Mike

I am Mike, he of the woefully unimaginative alias.

I am of the scholastic sort, though my interests are far-ranging. I write poetry--I suppose to release the bard within--and weave tales, some of them fairly long. In my off times in the summer I test my skill with the bow, and own a sword which, however, I rarely take with me. The same can be said for my collection of knives.

Currently I have been turned wanderer in my quest for education, but soon I shall be visiting home. I am very much looking forward to it.

And the point about snacking as a bit of quality control is a good one--but I for one believe that the inventor is not always the best to judge his or her invention (To paraphrase Thamus). It is therefore my duty to snack on what others are cooking to tell them if the product will truly be good.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ah, you also have a good point about snaking. 

It's nice to meet you, Mike. Scholastics hm? *looks up towards the rafters and looks like she's thinking about something she's not saying anything about* *laughily shakes her head* I seem to remember a few different kinds, but that was one of them; if I am thinking of the same thing at least. ah well, done with that and moved on. *shrugs a little* 

Anyway, you are more then welcome to stay as long as you like. We always have room and unless you try to cause trouble, there should be little that could make you or anyone unwelcome. *picks her mug back up and takes another drink of no-longer-so-hot cocoa*


----------



## korhall

or you could cause trouble in which case you get to deal with me... and thats always fun... for me anyway.

i must disagree however, the inventor of the dish normally knows how he or she wants it to come out, they may not know exactly what form it will take but normally they have atleast a few ideas. when you create a dish you normally have an end result in mind and then you strive to reach that goal, trying various methods and ingredients along the way. but as one of my teachers told me. a chef should be rarely hungry, since they taste everything they are making as they do it. that way you can ensure both consistancy and quality... if it doesn't taste right, then you either fix it, if it is possible, or throw it out. the point being that only the best and proper thing is served to your guests... by the way ara i will need a head count.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

just as long as the heads you're counting are still on their necks, because the less people there are, the more food there is for me muahahahaha *takes a swig* oh fine im ok, let's have a toast to our new guests that their travels be peaceful and their desires fulfilled.


----------



## korhall

ara, pick one... citrus, fruit or chocolate


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

i'd pick citrus myself but im not Ara *looks in the mirror and sees an every day Noldor Elf* nope, not Ara, just Erestor


----------



## Ermundo

*Jumps into the inn with a bottle o' OJ in hand. He than pulls up two chairs, sitting on one of them and resting his feet on the other.*

"Hello guys. No need for any intros I'll assume, so pass me some o' your finest ale, please."

*Takes notice of new guy next to him*

Maybe I do need an intro. The name I go by is Ermundo, and I am a wanderer who likes fish, if that says anything to you my good sir. So man, who r u?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

About to say something, she waits as EA speaks up and looks like she's considering tossing something at him for a moment. Twitching the corner of her mouth into a tipped smile, she muttered laughingly. "Whatch ya expectin' ta see in that mirror? Surely not something new?" She grins and leans a door post, her arms crossed across her chest. 

"I _was_ rather thinking citrus would be good, actually. And welcome back Ermundo." Nods to him as he makes himself comfortable. "Ale? Right." Shrugs herself away from the wall and steps over to get another large mug down. 

"Here you are." Hands him the frothy drink and starts back over to lean against the bar.


----------



## korhall

citrus sherbet bomb it is


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

OOOOOOOOOOOh that sounds good Korhall! *takes a sip of moonwater* man we should make something that's moonwater flavored, that'd be awesome. like moonwater pie or moonwater cake or moonwater milkshakes! I'm a poet and i didnt even know it hahahahahahahaha


----------



## korhall

teh chef in me would be ammused to try it. the rest of me would take your head


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Anything that would get it out of his *points thump towards Erestor* hands might not be a bad thing. *rolls her eyes a little and smiles lightly*

That dose sound good Korhall. I look forward to trying it.

*reaches over and picks her cup from earlier back up and refills it with another scoop of hot cocoa before starting to wander around a little to look over things* *slowing to a stop, peaceful eyes drifted over the lights and up to the tall green tree standing against one dark wood wall*

*slipping from the room, she ducked into a side closet and was soon pulling the first of many little bundles out of a box; carefully unwrapping scraps of cloth, a shining ornament was brought into the light*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Nice to see you're back Ermundo, amongst many others. Hello all, how have you been?


----------



## korhall

*a strange human knocks on the door and then hauls in a side of beef, korhall then pays him and then lugs the meat into the kitchen, which he kinda... rearrainged*

anyone wanna see how to butcher a side of beef?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Her ears pricked only a little slower then her nose, her eyes darting up curiously as the fresh, raw meat was hauled in.

Grinning about something while at the same time trying not to show her teeth too much, she shook her head wordlessly and went back to pulling things out of the box and placing them on the tree as if nothing else was going on.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina had placed her harp back into it's safe place inside her cloack at hearing no one requesting anymore music. She smiles brightly to the new guests as she introduces herself as a traveling minstrel.

She quickly shakes her head at Korhall's offer before standing and offering her own help to Ara. She gently takes an ornament from the box and begins to place it on the tree.


----------



## korhall

heck guys just be lucky that live is more expensive otherwise i would have killed my own.

*hauls the side of beef onto his butcher's block and starts sharpening his knives and pulls out the cleaver*

i always did love sides of beef, so much you can do and even if you screw up... it still tastes good. so now we seperate it into the primals... with every name he gives there is the sound of a cleaver hacking and bones breaking. 

shank, chuck, ribs, short loin, sirloin, round, shank, flank, plate, brisket 

the 8 primals my friends, the 8 giant hunks of meat that the rest of the meat comes from. 

*walks out, his apron and his arms covered in blood* 

anyone wanna see where a standing rib roast comes from?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara smiled as Arlina came over to help and moved over a little to let her at the box. The two working in silence while Korhall continued to prepare the meat. 

Even as she tried to not let it get to her, Ara kept catching herself starting to glance over her shoulder. Her teeth were nearly itching by now; her eyes flickering a little every time Kor's cleaver hit. She licked her lips and pulled them closed between her teeth. _down kitty..._ She thought half aloud to herself. Another ornament was unwrapped and hung from a wonderfully sharp scented branch.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Walking over to ACE and Arlina, and starts to help with the decorating of the tree.

"You know guys," he said, "we really should have done this earlier. Oh, and korhall, I know you're a chef but do you enjoy cooking on the barbeque? Or is preparing the meat part of the fun?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((wow guys, something came up. I might have to be gone a while...  It's not a bad thing though but all the same...))

A strange look crossed Ara'a face. Having nothing to do with the meat, it seemed to those that caught a glimpse of her expression that she had just heard something that no one else could, and it brought an edge of almost panicked sadness to her. 

Pausing with one ornament in her hand, she looked around and was rather lost as to explain the change she knew must be visible on her face.

"I... Guys?... I have to go..." She looked at the little glass ball in her hands and was clearly trying to get something to work out in her thoughts. 

"Arlina, thank you for the music and help here." She caught the other woman's wrist and set the ornament in her open hand before giving her a grateful hug. 

"Korhall, there could be no finer a chef then one that is also at least as fine a friend. I trust you still have the keys?..."

"Erestor..." She turned to look at him and almost laughed, the first note of tears in her voice as she caught a glimpse of something above him. _why not..._ she though a half moment before catching him in a hug and leaving him with a kiss.

Without looking around, she slipped from the hall back to her room. A shoulder pack was quickly filled and a few things picked up. She know she couldn't let herself look around as she felt her eyes start to burn from tears that she couldn't now let fall. _you will be back. this isn't forever. it needed to come about, but... why now must a wanderer be nearly unwilling to move on!?....._Ara rubbed her face between her hands and tried to have dry eyes as she went back to the dining hall. 

She tried to say goodbye to everyone without letting her guard down, but she was already tired and knew she couldn't afford to linger. A thread of a thought caused her to turn and walk over to pick something out of one of the chairs. Petting it lightly, she shook her head and stretched up a little to set it carefully on the hearth above the main fireplace. 

"He never much liked when I had to go somewhere. He can stay here this time... I'll try my best to come back when I can so he won't get too worried." A small smile slipped across her face and she blinked heavily.

"I don't know when I will be back, but I promise you all, I would be braking my own heart to never again see this place or your faces. I have to go though. A wanderer's life demands it." No sooner had her words be spoken did one warm tear make it's way down her cheek. She smiled to each of her friends and closed the door behind her; light little tracks left in the snow as the young elf moved on to find her way into the world.


----------



## Ermundo

Walking into the light, out of the shadows, Ermundo says, " This is the main reason why I do not relish staying in this inn for long. For if I do, I know my heart would succumb to missing you all." 

Walks over to the fireplace and slumps onto the closest chair available. Staring at the embers as if in deep thought, the fire reflects of Ermundo's eyes, giving him an aura of power and wrath two fold. The bottle of OJ, which had been lying on the side, floats eerily towards Ermundo's outstreched hand.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Wow, it should be Christmas more often around here *takes a swig of moonwater* Ara, you will be missed and remember, you shall never be forgotten.


----------



## Noldor_returned

Farewell Ara, we shall all await your return. Hopefully you won't be away for too long...

Goodbye, ACE. TTFN, since you are coming back.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Far from the warmth of the inn, she pauses, cupping her hands together and whistles a short, sharp tune. 

A short time later, a purr sounded and she bent to great the cat at her ankles. "Hey little one. I need your help with something. Feel like having a warm meal?" The little creature purred loudly and pushed its soft head against her hand. I can't go back yet and I don't know what could be ahead, but you could be of grate worth if you were to keep an eye on things while I'm away. What of it little one? Feel up to being the pampered little spy you are?"

After a good rub behind the ears, the little feline slipped off back in the direction of the inn; Ara continuing on her way.

It knew just where to slip in, an unlocked and rarely watched opening in one of the back rooms leading soon into the kitchen and on then from there into the dinning hall. 

With an almost laughing purr it sprang up to the top of the hearth not far from the tedy bear and set golden green eyes to watch over the room.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

look my friends, seems Ara is a little worried about the inn and has sent a friend to look out on us. Well, let us give it a warm meal and some milk and make it at home. *pours the cat a warm bowl of milk and some beef*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Silver whiskers twitch at the sound of something being poured into a dish; the smell of milk and meat quickly drawling the cat's grateful attention. 

It jumped lightly from the hearth to the back of a chair and on to the wood floor, padded feet landing soundlessly. 

The tip of its tail twitched happily after finding that the offered dishes were quite to its liking. A rolling purr sounding as it set to enjoying the meal.


----------



## korhall

*walks back in after a long nap* yo, what did i miss?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The cat finished, licking its whiskers just as Korhall came in. It twitched the tip of its tail happily and looked up at him, over to EA, one of the windows and back. It purred to itself.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ara has sent us a little friend/spy, see? *holds the cat gently*


----------



## korhall

lets barbeque it


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

im sure Korhall, that if you barbecued it, it would taste like File Mignon (spelling?)


----------



## Arlina

"There will be no barbequing of that small creature, Korhall." Arlina says, shaking her head as she steps out from the hallway, picking up the cat's empty bowls and placing them on the counter. "I'm sure Ara would not appreciate that." she laughs, gently taking the cat from Erestor and placing the feline on the ground after petting it. 

"What are we going to do with ourselves while the bartender is out? Any ideas?"


----------



## Noldor_returned

Start a band and fight the system! And if that fails, learn origami.


----------



## Ermundo

"...or we could sit and debate on what to do with our free time, if it indeed comes to it," Ermundo answers as he enters the inn. He takes a look around, with a twinkle in his eyes, than says, "So, I can see that one of us is missing. Tell me, any1, where is Ara?"


----------



## korhall

fine fine, kitty veloute


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Not bothering with stealth in any way, the door was flung open, nearly banging into the wall so quickly she entered. Eyes darted around disbelievingly before taking on an expression of unmistakable relief. "It's here?! It's back!?! I thought... I had started to think..." Ara was nearly gasping. The smile on her face a swiftly changing range of disbelief, fleeing fear and very nearly complete joy; as if she had just sighted a dear friend thought to have been dead. 

Starting to catch her breath, the half-elf looked around again; taking more care in her observance of things this time. She sank to a knee, tapping one finger to the floor; reaching her hands out to scoop up the cat as it nearly jumped up into her arms. "I should never have left..."


----------



## Noldor_returned

Yes, very interesting that you leave and we were almost lost forever. So, don't ever leave again. After all, someone needs to run this joint. Heaven knows we can't by ourselves.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*rubs the cat's ears* So it would seem... 

Other then the world nearly coming to an end, how are you, mellon nin? *still holding the cat, she walked over to the bar and pulled down two glasses with one hand before reaching for a bottle* Want some?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*takes a deep sip of moonwater* oh man it's been sooooooo long! I missed you guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought he who I shall not name, the Dark Lord of the First Age had returned and begun to conquer once again or something crazy. Oh it's soo good *takes another gulp of moonwater and starts to look kind of dizzy, walks up to Ara* I think...I think...I think i'll go lay down on the bed now *stumbles back to his chair and collapses into it* Zzzzzzz


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*smiles, lets the cat jump onto the bar and enjoys a drink of her own; letting laughing eyes stay on her friend*

*shakes her head and walks over to place a blanket over EA, pausing a moment before starting to turn away to build up a fire in the cold hearth*


----------



## Noldor_returned

Ara, although you have just returned, it is now my time to depart. I will be back, although not for about another ten weeks. If I do not return then, it is going to be a long absence. In fact, 11 months if I don't return then. So Farewell, and thankyou veyr much for your hospitality. Farewell also EA and korhall and Ermundo and everyone else. See you in a few months.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The road goes ever on and on... 

*hands him a light but well packed bundle* Here; something to keep you on your feet while you're away. Fill the water-skin with any liquid and it will taste like any drink you wish; water can seem to have been turned to the finest of wines, though moutain stream water would be even sweeter. 

And I'm sure you know what elven way-bread is. There's enough for two people over an equal time in years, even though you'd be very tired of it by then if you have nothing else. *smiles and laughs a little* 

Take care, mellon nin. I pray there will always be a place for you to return to; however long it may be.


----------



## korhall

what is it? i learned a great recipe for kitty stirfry. come one. it will be good.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*nearly spins at hearing another voice* Korhall? What are you... NO! *steps quickly over to scoop up the little cat* There will be no such thing at my Inn! *holds the cat close and sets her chin protectively on top of its head*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*looks up real quick and raises his hand into the air* I.....I......I WOULD LIKE A PIECE OF CAT SUEY WITH A SIDE OF CATNIP AND I....I WOULD LIKE A NAP *falls back into his chair peacefully*


----------



## korhall

what? i could braise the little dude... oooo... kitty stew, with some turnips, potatoes, carrots and some tomato paste. then with a sprig of catnip on top. in a slanted bowl with some butter noodles


----------



## Ermundo

"If Ara says yes, than I, dark lord of the first age, shall assist in making something of our cat friend here. I do have skills as a cook at need."

"Oh and sorry for the long absence. Some reason I couldn' get onto the website, because when I typed the URL thingy, a blank screen loaded. Yea. In the end, I tried to search Google for a link to a thread on TTF, as a last desperate attempt to get on to the website. I didn't think it would actually work though."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

i doubt Ara says yes...that's her little buddy right there! come here little buddy! *picks the cat up and pets it on the head* now why would we wanna eat you? there's hardly any meat on your bones and your'e a cute little think *strokes the cat's head*


----------



## Jaberg

I like cat. Tastes just like parrot.

*That's a good song Erestor. Blind Guardian's "Nightfall on Middle Earth" is an amazing album*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having moved over beside Erestor at his support of protecting the little cat -surprised that it had jumped out of her arms and gone to him- the half-elf's eyes were starting to glow warningly.

"There will be no cooking, eating or any other ways and or means of harming this creature! I did not ask him to come here only to be reworded by being turned into a meal!..."


----------



## Arlina

"I personally think that if everyone is hungry, then we should find something else to eat besides the precious cat here." Arlina says, a small smile on her face. "Anyway, now that our lovely barkeeper is back, maybe we can find something to enterain ourselves with again besides food?"


----------



## korhall

sweety, you need to know that i am not really serious. while i am more than capable of doing so... i'm not going to cook the little dude. what kind of sicko do you think i am


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Enough of one to think of it in the first place." She growled; but she felt her eyes began to give her away. Even though she tried to keep it back, it tugged and pulled until it flashed into place; a laugh coming with her smile. "Come on, master Korhall, I can't be mad at someone I am glad to see."


----------



## korhall

ok fine i admit, i am the kind of sicko who could conceivably kill, clean, cook and eat that fine example of felinity, however... i won't atleast for now. but now that i'm hungry, i'll go make some bambi stew. (i actually made this in class for my final exam, god that was fun)


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughs* Now _that_ I will allow. It's been too long since I last had a good stew. 

Come, everyone, drinks on me! ...Not too much though. I can cut you off, remember. *glances sideways at Erestor*


----------



## korhall

hmmm... jameson's 6 on the rocks


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well...I know when to quit Ara *takes a sip of his moonwater* oh and here, *lays a sack of gold on the bar* this is for all the moonwater ive been filling my flask with, should be MORE than enough. Drinks on me after Ara's round! happy valentines day.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Maybe it would be wise to let you get your own, Kor. I only know a few things besides the house drinks, and most of them are my own mixes. 

*smiles at EA; looking from the coins to his flask and then at his face* I might have to cut you off right now, my good sir. *smiles laughingly*

*moves behind the bar and gets herself a goblet of sparkling moonwater* *holds it up* Happy Vallentine's day. *drinks nearly half of the liqued, refills it and moves around to the frount of the bar to lean her back on it*


----------



## Jaberg

It'd be great to have a nice bottle of Oliver Soft Red wine seeing as how I'm snowed in and can't make it to the liquor store.

But, barring that, I'll take a Sam Adams and a smoke.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Sure Jaderg, but there's no smoking in here. If you must, there's a spot outside. *waves a hand at the door* 

*reaches around behind her and pulls up a dark bottle and an empty mug* *sets them on the bar for him* There you go. *goes back to her own drink*


----------



## Ermundo

"Why is there no smoking? I'm just curious to know."


----------



## korhall

its the cat, he has asthma... all the more reason to smoke, so that i can cook the thing and have it be in no way my fault that it died.


----------



## Jaberg

I've got dibs on the feline's cancerous lungs!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

smoked meat is pretty good...but not kitty, we're not a chinese restaraunt are we? jk jk how about some more ribs *smacks his lips*


----------



## korhall

roasted rack of kitten it is


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sighs loudly* 

There is no smoking in here because I don't want the place to stink of it. I prefer clean air, thank you. 

*looking around from where she stood, she clicked her tongue twice when she spotted the little cat. It looked attentively back at her and took off into another room and away without a moments pause; escaping from further such interest as it had been given*

*drains the last gulp of her Moonwater and gets something stronger* There's a few things in the back, Erestor. You're welcome to get what you like from there. I'll be by the fire. *walks over slowly and sinks into one of the soft chairs; her eyes going out of focus as she gazed into the flames*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

oh im fine my dear, just fine, had a good breakfast of black berries from the forest this morning, freshly picked, as big as walnuts, and healthy too. I brought back a bucket for all of you to enjoy *puts the bucket on the bar* Kor maybe you could make us something delightful that does not include feline of any type...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Don't worry about the cat, mellon nin, he knows how to go unfound. *rubs eyes and looks back over her shoulder to the bucket on the bar* oh!.. Would you be so kind as to bring me a few of those berries? They look very good, but... I'm tired and don't really want to get up. *shows a small, almost sideways smile*


----------



## Daranavo

Enters a familiar face, though more tanned and dustier then she had remembered. Daranavo closed the door behind him and managed to just catch the last of her words. "Ara, attempting to get an Elf to do your fetching? Well, things have not changed much at all since I was away." He said musingly. He tipped his head and gave the elf seated at the bar a nod as he moved up aside him. Lazily, he leaned up against the counter and placed his arm atop it. The shift in his body weight made a sigh almost escape his dry, parched lips. Was there a place that wasn't sore upon his body? He could not tell easily. "Ows about my usual Ara, if you still carry it. The whole bottle if you please." He added without missing a beat. 

_She could hardly believe her eyes. Ara paused for several seconds as her disbelief faded when he spoke to her. There was no urgency in his voice or manner. Perhaps he might be able to stay for more then a bit. She almost gazed out her window half expecting him to be pursued by...someone or something. How many times had he spilled blood upon her very floor? How many times had she tried to spill his own as to the trouble he had a knack for causing? She tried to calm herself...what was it that he wanted..oh yes, The Elvish Wine, She remembered._


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Several expressions mixed across her face; her eyes only moving once from the man before something got the better of her. Her voice was far calmer then she had thought it would be as she stood. "One can try, can she not? I'm at least half elf after all; in blood or spirt it makes little difference." She said as she walked softly towards him and then turned to move behind the bar. "It's been so long master Daranavo..." Brings up a narrow, lightly colored glass bottle and held it out to catch the light so he could see the way it reflected it. "What brings you back?..." She was almost surprised to hear her own voice as hardly more then a whisper this time.


----------



## Daranavo

Though he half expected the question, he did not know altogether how to answer her. Surely he could to tell her the whole truth...could he? Daranavo nodded to her approvingly as she held up the bottle to toward him. The thought quickly faded as his lips began to move. "Does not the road always lead to some distant place only to lead them back again?" He said broadly as if he was upon a stage and looked at her. "In any case, you do not look any the worse for wear mylady. It is good to know that still, some things do not change." He continued as an all to familiar grin began to form at the lower corners of his mouth. Indeed she had seen such a look before. He was very human and very male, and not one to hide such things. She would not have expected any less from him.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

It felt like she was still near the hearth, her face growing warm before she even thought to not let it. Maybe she shouldn't be so quick as to give him the full bottle at once... "Careful, Wanderer. Don't give me reason to rethink my welcome. To the dusty and travel worn, even a hand filled with well-water can bring refreshment; this wine is not weak." A light twist found its place at the corner of her mouth, her eyes on him unwavering lest he try to do something... not quite unexpected. But she set the bottle in his reach and a goblet beside it out of habit.


----------



## korhall

*smiles at the bucket and at the fact that somehow there was someone who could crack ara's shell... he smelled of the road, but also of freedom, the scent of a fast autumn wind, of the hawk in flight... a fighter, obviously but one with both a sense of humor, and a sense of morals, even if he chose to ignore them for a while. 

i think that a blackberry coulis and whipped cream might be what we are looking for. but pray ara, who is this trouble maker? this man who has made more than one of the redder stains on my bar?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*brings a few berries over to the friends, leaving enough for Korhall's goodies* here you go my friends, enjoy


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo stopped and gave a sidelong glance back at korhall. "It is impolite to ask a man's name to another when he is standing not a three pace from you sir. It is I, Daranavo Savoy, formerly of the Long riders of Rohan." He finsihed proudly.

_Korhall tilted his head in thought for a moment. Indeed he did know that name. A man of the West fabled to be able to ride a horse as good as any elf. Now, hunted by many including his own people. He was known to be an orc fighter and has helped many people along the river and the fold as well._

With a jerk of his head, the cork finally came free and slowly, Daranavo poured a generous amount of wine into his glass. he eyed the dark, red liquid with great anticipation. Many months has he gone without such comforts as a warm hearth and a very good glass of wine.


----------



## korhall

i know you sir, but i rememeber back when you were too scared to even go near the stables... but that is a tale for another day. in the mean time what truble haev you brought to our door? who hunts you now? the lords of gondor? i remember that incident with you and a princess of that fair land... or perhaps the elves of lothlorien? tresspassing is a serious crime there too. or is it rohan, for daring to beat one of the champion horsemasters... they take such things very seriously there, does the man you bested wish revenge perhaps? 

it may be rude to ask your name of another, but it is even ruder to forget a man who knows you so well... it has truely been to long my old friend


----------



## Ermundo

From his squashy armchair at the very end of the inn, Ermundo lifted his gaze from the dying embers of the fire. Looking deep into the goblet that he held carelessly and empty in his hand, he looked up towards the new guest. "Hello," he said, " Welcome to the Fat Balrog. Sorry about the late greeting, but my head's a storm, if you get my meaning."


----------



## Daranavo

A scowl came over his face and he tilted the bottle upright and slammed it hard against the bar. He looked over at Korhall and eyed him warily. "I haven't forgotten what you did Kor," he said loudly. Hush came over the small Inn and a tenseness flowed over all that were witness. However Korhall stood comfortably and a small grin came over his face. Without warning, Daranavo plucked a knife from his belt and flipped it in his hand cleanly. His fingers gingerly grasped its blade as if he was prepared to throw it. Behind him and beside him, deft hands quickly moved toward weapons that had since remained idle. Ara could only watch as the event transpired before her. 

However, Daranavo only leaned over the bar and presented the shiny, little knife toward Korhall who wasted no time and took hold of its small, Ivory hilt. "It remained sharp since the day you loaned it to me...just as you said my friend, Thank you," he said finally with a smile painted upon his face.


----------



## korhall

*starts to laugh a hearty laugh and grabs Daranavo in a great bear hug* gods above i have missed you boy. it has been far too long my old friend, but really what does bring you around these parts? do i have to help you fight off another ork invasion like the last time? or something more intriguing? or did you simply come for the sake of our beautiful ara here? anyway, i was just about to make some of those ribs that you liked so much. you still have a taste for them?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Unsure of what to make of these goings on, Ara had hardly moved since the two started talking. Praying that a fight wouldn't brake out, she hardly realized she had been holding her breath until it came out in a relived burst. 

"You two... How..." Her face kept changing as she looked between them; finally shaking her head with an almost helpless smile before "Korhall!?" she huffed indignantly, not bothering to hide the blush that lightly colored the tops of her cheeks. She did want to hear what Daranavo might say though and only now wondered if it would have been better for her to have stayed quiet.


----------



## Ermundo

Being somewhat confused at what just happened, Ermundo, none the less, kept his cool and laughed cheerily. "Well said Ara, well said indeed." 

Turning his eyes to his sleeve, Ermundo drew a profoundly large axe from within. He than swung the behemoth a couple of times, getting a feel for it. "If no one does not, not, not have a clue, which better not be the case," he said gruffly, " I'm going to chop some wood for the fire. Tonight's going to be cold, and I'm assuming y'all will problably not want to have to thaw out your rear ends in the morning."

With that said, Ermundo pulled another object from his sleeve, this time very small. It was a locket, a beautiful silver one with intricate designs. Staring at the picture that was placed inside it, Ermundo gave away a tear or two, and just stood rooted to the floor. After a moment or 15, he drew a deep breath, than proceeded for the front door. He opened it, and went out into the setting sun.


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo's mood brightened and Ara could almost see a hint of joy upon his face. He did not intend to answer such a question...at least, not quite yet. He pounded lightly upon Korhall's shoulders and growled as he greeted him warmly. "I do indeed my friend...remember those orcs that gave us so much trouble?" He said in a playful tone. "How many days was it that we ended up tracking them. Runners they are for certain," he mused. Korhall thought back upon the adventure that they had shared and his smile only deepened. He turned to Ara. "You see Ara, Korhall here was not a very good runner. However, these orcs stole that very knife but thats not what got Korhall all up in a tivvy. You see these orcs also took the rabbit we had roasting upon the spit. When Korhall and I returned to our camp and found the rabbit eaten...if those orcs had been there he would of burned holes into their heads with his eyes he was so angry." Daranavo half chuckled and took a sip of the wine. He paused a moment as the delicate, rubust liquid poured down his parched neck. He nearly gave out a sigh it was so good. "Well, eventually, we caught up to those orcs and well, needless to say, their rabbit thieving days were over right then and there." He lifted his glass once again and sniffed the wine before he took another sip.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A laughing smile found its way to the woman's eyes and had soon spread to the rest of her face. "That sounds like our Korhall. Never one to put up with something spoiling one of his meals." Ara nearly grinned at Kor. "But... I still can't get something to add up. You are -or at least were *glanced unsureadly at Dar*- both fighters; did you go on some journey together? How is it that you know each-other?" With one hand, she reached for another two goblets; one she set before Korhall and the other she kept for herself. Another bottle of wine pulled up, she poured some for herself but left Korhall to decide for himself if he even wanted anything. 

She sipped at her drink, looking from Kor's laughing eyes to Dar's dust covered smile.


----------



## korhall

hehehe.... we did go on many journeys together and i must admit that they were epic to be sure. i had been in rohan for a time (ok it was like 35 years) and i had been a warrior with this one's father *kuffing the dusty man lightly* over time his father and i became friends, and this one came to be known by me. he had a good head on his shoulders, but for the life of him couldn't stay on a horse for more than a minute. little did we know at the time bujt the horse that he had been trying to ride had been, well i used the term spooked, but i think that the magical term would be petrified, by an unfortunate encounter with a roaming wizard who terrified the horse. the rider was killed by the wizard. when news reached the boy's father and i we rallied the men and went hunting. the boy, now knowing what the problem was, managed to calm the horse and was able to ride it, but for the life of me i will never figure out how. anyway, he snuck along with us and... well i think it is best to let the boy tell the rest...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Not paying much attention to her drink as Korhall spoke, Ara wondered for a moment if she wanted to get a refill the one time she noticed it was getting low. Instead, she set the goblet down and leaded against the bar; her tiredness for now mostly out of mind but still getting to her. 

When Korhall offered to let Dar take up the story, Ara shifted around a little and found a seat on her side of the bar. It struck her as being a little comical; the strong face and nice enough clothes of the wanderer, all covered in dust and trying to look... no. He didn't quite seem to be _trying_ to look like anything this time. He seemed to be enjoying himself, but she knew he must feel at least a little tired. Even for the sparkle of joy she had caught in them, there was still a something of a cloud behind his eyes. Her head tipped on its own to the side a little as she watched and waited quietly.


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo smirked as he remembered the events of that day. He shook his head as if to protest Korhalls bounce of the story however he continued on with it just the same. "Those mages of Fornost have always perplexed me. Their noses buried in books most of their lives. Fodder or recruits the bunch of them for the dark lord." He shook his head and his expression changed for barely a moment before he continued. "You see, most wizards if they know they are being hunted cast magics that aid them with detecting unwanted visitors. This wizard was no different. You see, being a decnt shot with a bow, and knowing what that wizard could do to me if he had the chance, I decided to snipe him from the bushes." He gazed over at Korhall that could barely contain his amusement. "So, not seeing anything to thwart my shot, I fired. My arrow flew straight and true, that is until something strange happened. The arrow went from my bow alright, but as it drew close to its mark, it suddenly came backward at me. Well, I saw it on its way and tried to turn and duck. Well..." Korhall's face reddened and he covered his mouth to avoid from bursting. "it hit me in the arse." He said finally and nodded with a smile. With that, Korhall could no longer hold it in. He doubled over and smacked down upon his knee in laughter. Daranavo rolled his eyes and took a last sip of his wine.


----------



## Ermundo

An hour or so later, when the usual merriness of the inn was starting to sedate, and the moon had already risen, the front entrance suddenly blasted open, and an unwanted throng of cold air rushed into the common room. The Fire, dying, suddenly gave way, and the entire inn became horribly algid, as well as very dark. 

As soon as the door opened, Ermundo strided along inside with his trusty staff at hand. Hastily, he closed his eyes and muttered some words out of a lost language. The staff started to spark, once or twice, than suddenly burst out of it's shell in total illumination, lighting up the entire room. 

One of the side affects of the light show was that Ermundo's face got a full blast of light, giving him a ghastly look. "Well guys," he managed to stutter," I've gathered enough statistical data to make a conclusion. Tonights going to be cold, with a chance of, that's right, cold."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

who told you that Ermundo? did you ask a hobbit or a squirel? Great logic!


----------



## Ermundo

A smile crossed Ermundo's face," I went there and back again, mate."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

actually it seems to me i'm not the only one who had too many glasses of moonwater...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara had been enjoying the chance to listen to stories from the men. She really did love to listen and watch their faces as they remembered things and wove them out into the evening. 

Now she rubbed her eyes and wondered how much she had ended up drinking; only a little of the elven wine left in the bottom of her goblet. Just as Ermundo had said it would be, it had grown colder as it got later into the night. She hoped someone would build up the fire, not quite wanting to do it herself this time.


----------



## Ermundo

Scrutinizing the hearth with profound intensity, Ermundo stood stagnant, as if trying to recall something. It took another another totality of cold and even colder air to bring him back to reality. His eyes lit up, and he rushed out through the front door, onto the terrace. Snow covered up to his knees, Ermundo wondered how all the snow had appeared as he bore a path across the lawn all the way to the sidewalk. There, laying disseminated by the wind, and at the side of the road, was all the wood that he had collected for tonight. 

The winds started to pick up again as he gathered up the salamagundi of all messes, and the snow started to come down terrificly, so that it became a historical jouney trying to plow back to the inn. The winds reverberated through the woods, making a singular noise not so unlike an old man in his not-so-fine moments. But Ermundo did make it back, passing through the front door into the common room. 

Taking huge breaths at irregular intervals, Ermundo straightend his back. He took the largest log, and kicked it straight across the room, where it bounced off a wall and into the fireplace. He than muttered a word of command, and the log caught on fire.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Glad to see that Ermundo had made it back in, she half watched as he started the fire up again. Most of her attention still on kor and Dar's tale, she settled back into her corner on the bar.


----------



## korhall

let the boy start the fire ara, and i'll finish the tale.


after the surprise and the subsiquent din that this one made (gesturing at daranavo), the wizard was distracted. it was then that i lunged in and began a magical duel with him. he and i were so focused on the spells we were throwing that the wizard didn't notice the boy's father till he put his sword through him. after that, we found the boy, well, calling him red faced would be a bit of an understatement... soon after that the boy's father and i started his training, and he got very good. a few years later the boy's father died. he asked me to watch over the boy and to keep up his training. well i did just that. aside from teaching him all the things that his father wished. i also taught him the basics of magic. he is no wizard of renowned, but i do know that he had some skill the last time we spoke. once his training was complete, he and i started going on missions for the lords of rohan. well, it was on one of these missions that the famous orc incident occured. but for the one about the gondorian princess, well i don't know enough of the details, suffice it to say that when the king's men came to drag him back to gondor, they looked most earnest about it. we last saw each other when we were dispached on seperate mission for the king, we have never been back at the same time, but we did try to keep in touch. the last time i talked to this one. must have been nigh on 10 years ago. * leans over and hands the traveler a plate of his signiture ribs* one thing i have missed is the fact that this one used to help me in the kitchen from time to time, he helped me perfect the recipe for which i am known.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A look of amusement flitted across her face at hearing of the duel; approving of his being trained and sadness at the mention of the passing of his father. She looked across at Dar wordlessly and continued to listen, her eyes moving back to Korhall when he said something about teaching him magic. He had her attention anyway, but she was even more curious as he went on; her eyes narrowing in half amusement as she tossed around the idea of Dar being tracked down and dragged back to... wait. "Princess?" She wasn't sure which of them to look at. "But, I thought Gondor was without a king. How is it that you speak of a princess?..." She didn't quite want to ask her other question, though it could probably have been read on her face or even in the fact that it had seemed to have been passed up; a somewhat fitting answer put in place for now to keep it from becoming more then a passing thought. 

The smell and sight of the plate of ribs started to make her mouth water. "And might I have some of those as well?"


----------



## korhall

princess sounds better then daughter of a wealthy and powerful merchant with the ear of the steward of gondor... it sounds better and is not as long winded. to hear that story, lets ask Dar, and i'm not going to spoil the ending. its a good tale ara, since you seem so willing to hear it. *smiles and looks her in the eye with that knowing look of his* who knows you might just hear something interesting.


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo stared longingly into his half empty glass of wine. He swirled it around and watched as the fermented liquid cascaded around in circles as he spun the glass. He allowed his eyes to lose their focus and he began to remember. His voice came in such a calm and he began his tale.

"Oh I do remember the Golden halls, for that is what it once was. Polished marble that glistened even in the moonlight. One flicker from a torch and the entire hall would burst into color and light. Oh I do remember..."

_The evening sun glowed upon the winding road that ascended into Edoras. In the distance ten blurred forms rode on nine horses. Eight were clad in the heraldry and armor of Rohan. Their horses adorned as is the custom of the skilled riders of the West. Two sat upon Gaidon, a dark brown gelding that easily was the better of the lot. Astride him sat his master Daranavo, dressed in the fashion of a Long Rider. A highly skilled horseman of the Mark and former soldier of Rohan. To his front sat Tiriviel, grand-daughter to Elrond. She had been ambushed by orcs along her journey and all who traveled with her were slain. It was Daranavo that arrived just in time and saved her life. He decided that her mission was important, and that he would see her safely to Edoras. Which for him would mean capture and death. Tiriviel carried a message for the High King that spoke of a plot against the throne. A plot of which Daranavo was already aware. 

Not three weeks prior, Daranavo had learned that Lord Farran was plotting to take the throne. This knowledge almost cost him his life. In his flight, he had killed Jurrick, Lord Farran’s son, in self-defense. For his actions, Daranavo had been branded a traitor by his King. The very man he had been trying to protect. Now, escorted by soldiers of Rohan, he has safely guided Tiriviel to Edoras. However for him, it could mean his death. 

__Tiriviel felt a stronger sense of nearing sadness as the patrol approached. They were clad in the common armour of the Rohirum. A man dismounted who seemed to be the leader, and Tiriviel saw a flicker of recognition as he looked at Daranavo. She then looked at Daranavo. There seemed to be a slight resignation on his face, and yet...he stood tall, and there was also a look of defiance and determination in his stance and expression. When the leader asked what her name was, and her business in Edores, she had a feeling that it would not be wise to give her name to these men. "My name is Elerrina. I bring an urgent message to the king." The man's brow raised slightly as he heard this. "What is this urgent message?", the man asked. He seemed to dwell on the word 'urgent' "That," she replied "I cannot tell you. I was ordered to give the message to no one, save the king himself." She felt very uncomfortable under this man's gaze. Presently, an odd expression came into his eyes. "Then we must escort you to ensure that you arrive in good time." There seemed to be a gleam of pleasure in his eye as he turned and give Daranavo a hard look. He then looked again at Tiriviel with an almost evil, self satisfied smile.Catching a movement from Daranavo, the man turned to look. What he saw surprised him greatly. Tiriviel looked and saw that Daranavo's stature had seemed to grow much larger, and there was a threatening air about him. The man seemed to shrink under Daranavo's glare, then an angry expression came over his face. "The two of you will follow." he said, his voice barely audible. 

It seemed as though they had no choice in the matter. There was little shance of them fighting their way out, they were out numbered, eight to two. Daranavo helped Tiriviel into the saddle then settled himself behind her. She tried to read the expression on his face, but could not. I don't understand what is happening. Tiriviel thought. She could've seen his thoughts, but didn't want to pry. He had seemed distant the last few days and almost sad. She leaned up against him as they moved out, as if she felt it would protect him from what was to come, though she knew not what that would be. The man who spoke rode ahead, and his companions rode on either side and behind them._ 
_
_ Daranavo stopped a moment and noticed that his glass was now empty. "If you please," he said as he set his glass upon the counter.


----------



## korhall

you always did tell good stories. *refills his glass and slides a plate of ribs to ara* then keep telling it my friend. but remember that there are some here who aren't gifted with an abundance of patience.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having only gazed briefly at the ribs as they were set before her, Ara didn't really notice that her eyes were fixed blindly, not on Daranavo's face, but on a point in the air just ahead of him and along the length of the bar. She could tell that he was talking and could hear his voice, but she'd let herself slip far away.


----------



## Daranavo

(OOC: Please read, Inside the Golden hall, for the rest of this story.
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=17856 )

Daranavo's face sombered slightly as he finished his tale and with the look of regret upon his face, he took a large swallow of wine and silently, he toasted to the past.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara blinked, raising her cup lightly in her own toast even as she came back to the moment. "To memories." She whispered. 

She had let a few breaths of time slip by before starting to poke at the plate of ribs. "Each breath, each moment comes and goes in its time; being a future, a present and then becoming our past. No one knows how many they have yet to live, but they can look back in wonder..." 

In one smooth motion she downed the rest of her drink, set the empty goblet down and slipped off her perch on the bar. Standing only a few feet from Dar, she picked up her plate in one hand and let her other pause on his shoulder before she walked over to one of the tables.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*downs the rest of his moonwater* that is a great story Daranavo. The golden halls of Rohan are beyond beautiful, they remind me some of the great lost halls of great places of old or the halls of Doriath, beautiful and full of history.

*suddenly rises* there is trouble about, half man half orcs spreading rumors among the area, trying to sell stolen goods from Gondor and Rohan, I shall take care of them...*leaves the inn*


----------



## Ermundo

Ermundo eagerly listened to the tale in it's entirety. When it was finished, he drained his cup and made a toast to the Golden fields of Rohan, may they never wither. Than he cast his head down, and the deep rumbles of a snore caused the earth to shake within a few feet of Ermundo.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm back, did all i could to get rid of them, now we must trust in the gods. Ermundo! you're snoring! Ara, drinks all around *throws another sack of gold onto the bar*


----------



## korhall

you never did tell me what brought you back old friend


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*pushes the now empty plate away slowly* Those were very good Korhall. I think I may have to consider giving you a better cut. *smiles a sideways half grin* *realizes she just interrupted him and goes quiet, looking down at where her cup should have been and only now wonders why she'd not brought a drink over*


----------



## korhall

*pulls a cup of hot tea out of the bar top and pushes it to her*


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo’s mood changed at the question as soon as it was asked. He looked down at his glass as if he was fighting something within himself. His brow furled as if something unpleasant had crawled into his thoughts right then. He tilted his head up just enough to give a sidelong glance at the others in the Inn that he did not know then bring it back down to his glass. The motion caught Korhall’s attention and he gave a cursory look at the two that sat nearby. “You are among friends Daranavo, fear not these two,” he told him. The words were on the edge of his tongue and his lips fought strongly to be out with whatever it was. The moment lingered longer then what seemed to be appropriate and soon all attentions settled upon him from all who were within ear shot. Even Korhall began to wonder if Daranavo would once again drag them all into another dark chapter that he would just assume avoid if at all possible.


----------



## Ermundo

*Takes out throwing knives and starts to do some target practice at a stray cat*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*runs over to Ara to taddle* Ara!!! Ermundo's throwing knives at a kitty! Poor kitty!


----------



## korhall

*kor puts his hand on daranavo's shoulder* dar, you know that no matter what brings you here, we are still friends. and lord knows i've been needing an adventure for far too long. tell me old friend, and beleive me there is nothing you could say that i would not help you with.


----------



## Ermundo

*Looks at Erestor sarcasticly, than takes out a big throwing knife and chucks it at the cat*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The knife spins in mid-air and sinks into the wall next to Ermundo. "I said, leave him." Calm darkness glittered dangerously in the half-elf's gaze. Only after he looked away from her did Ara blink and turn her attention back where it had been. 

"Some things are better left to be forgotten, but some can be better off let out..." She knew she could say something else; but nothing seemed right as the words were weighed on her tongue. She sighed quietly. "You needn't tell anything to any of us, Daranavo; but you can place your trust where you will."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

hey how about a song?! "Hey ho! To the bottle I go" Haha actually I just wanted to say something cause I'm bored. *takes a swig of moonwater*


----------



## korhall

you drunken sod... what will you sing next.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Better a happy drunk's song then a lonely quiet, Korhall. Let him sing if he likes. But... Erestor? Must you intentionally sing off key?... *looks over her shoulder at him, cringing a little to get her point across*

I wish my eyes could stay open... But, if this is a dream-world than I keep waking from it even as I want to stay. *runs her hands up either side of her tired looking face and leaves her fingers hooked together on top of her head* *leaning back a little, her eyes go out of focus as she falls quiet*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

fine i'll flush out my drunkenness (you know i had to drink a lot to get drunk being an elf and all, that extra gold i gave you will pay for the GALLONS of Moonwater you're missing hehe)


----------



## Ermundo

*Laughs at the staggering elf* "Erestor, I admire you're stupidity at drinking gallons of moonwater, but you are going to have a hangover the size of Mt. Doom pretty soon."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Mt. Doom is flat, no hangover for me hehe


----------



## Ermundo

An eyebrow is raised as Ermundo looks right at Erestor. "You really are drunk if you say that."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yeah you're right hahahahahhaha *collapses onto a couch and snores*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Poor thing... Leave him be I suppose. *looks over at Erestor with a hint of a smile* He'll get over it soon enough. 

But as for me... *looks over the bottles along the back of the bar* Maybe a drink isn't the right thing though... Korhall? Anything fresh back there? er... Not, _too_ fresh though... Fruits maybe? *leans forward onto the table, arms crossed and eyes drifting over the few faces that always seem to be around; the lifeblood of this old place she thought to herself*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Blinking quickly as she snapped out of her trance like state, Ara sat up straighter and pulled a familiar little silver flute from an apron pocket. Without a word, a soft, slowly quiet song began to wander through the still air. Though there was a feeling of peace to its sound, it could nearly brake the heart of any that would listen.

Face down and eyes closed, a small line trailing down her cheek, the half-elf played on; nearly oblivious to anything around her.


----------



## korhall

things have slowed down here recently... odd


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Face still down, the flute was lowered silently; her hands holding it loosely in her lap. "Is it better to leave or be left, Korhall?..." She paused; her lips forming another few words that wouldn't come as her voice trailed off.


----------



## korhall

sweety... i can make cases for both sides. but if you were the one left, then i can only advise one thing. *walks up and hugs her* don't keep the pain in. don't bottle it up. let it out, face it, confront it. and then let it go. it will take some time. it may take years. but keep going. don't let the memory of lost love keep another one from brightening your door. it will hurt, and it will suck. but you need to let it pass. i could tell you to go burn all the things that remind you of him (or her). and if you are angry then do that. i could tell you to put them in a shoe box and put that away in a dark place, but thats only keeping the pain hidden. you could go out and bash him to all your friends and to his friends, but that only causes more pain. i think its best to let it die and to remember the good times you had. but this is just one man talking. if you feel like telling me more about it (pm me) then i think i could get a bit more specific. but honestly the only thing that will take the pain away, is time. time and living your life. don't let the pain keep you from your life. i did and i lost 10 months of my life into a downward spiral of madness, pain and humiliation. i don't know if thats helpful. but, if i may make a suggestion of what to do. go hug your mom or dad, then call your best friend, get a quart of cookiedough icecream and just hang out, watch movies, go to the mall, something. get out and get back into life. learn that one bad experience doesn't have to ruin things. get out there and enjoy things. live your life, and dont let the pain keep you down, (i'm not saying you can't feel shitty or cry occasionally but don't let it rule you) let it out and then let it go.


----------



## Daranavo

Korhall, you apply despair where it should not exist. The reality of loss and pain, makes us grow, makes us stronger. It is through the tests of life that allows us to learn and become more then what we are. I will not presume to completely understand anothers pain. Each of us have different experiences, and different ways to deal with the hardships that cross our paths. 

The test is to be satisfied with yourself, with what you are and what you do. Only then will a person be in a position to bring someone else into their world, into their life. It is genuine Friendship that can make the long, hard road an easier one. Hold true to that and the world will turn.


----------



## korhall

*places his hand on Daranavo's shoulder* truely, you have grown since we last spoke. and you are right i will admit. but there will be pain, eitherway. and she needs to deal with it too. 

oh, and you never did say what brought you back.


----------



## Daranavo

He almost cut Korhall off he answered so quickly this time. "I look for a woman that may have passed by here a fort night ago. She would be dressed in a darker garb and hooded cloak and she would have an amulet upon her neck. It would be unique, a green stone carved in the shape of a cats eye, nestled in a silver setting." Korhall could tell that it was not easy for him to say his words and yet, there was something more behind them still. "Have you seen her?" He said softly. He wanted to look around him to the others in the room but he focused upon Korhall's face.


----------



## korhall

i don't recall seeing her... what is she to you my young friend?


----------



## Ermundo

No one notices as Ermundo shuffles inside, right through the window. Blood stains and mud cover his black robes, and the aroma of grand adventure follows him. Taking a good look at the two men, Daranova and Korhall, conversing about things he knew nothing about, Ermundo edges away from them towards Ara, sitting alone and silent. She stood like a statue, deep in thought, out of character for someone like her. Ermundo waited for a moment, wondering if she would notice he was sitting right next to her, but that proved pointless. "Waddup Ara." he said gently, "you're looking, well, rather gloomy. Anything I can do to make the sun shine for you, or is the forecast going to be cloudy skies"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Quietly thankful for the normaly hidden away soft-hearted side of him, she had alowed her head to rest against Korhall's sholder untell she turned away. She couldn't look at him but enough of her listened that he still got through somehow.

Her left hand still around the flute, her right slowly came up, wraping around the charm on her necklace. Both men were right... and yet nither were compleatly so, she thought. Unclear in her mind, thoughts, words, feelings and reasons mixed a fog in her already shadowed mind. She hardly even noticed when Ermundo came to stand beside her. A slow, deep breath broke her silence. "Rain isn't always bad..." Her voice trailed off again, her eyes still unfocased and far away. 

Only half awair of Dar and Kor's voices, their words were lost if they even reached her ears. Head lowered, one arm across her waist and the other near her heart, she sliped back in to a still quiet where she stood.


----------



## korhall

remember dear, without a little rain in our lives, we wouldn't have th flowers. without pain, there is no joy


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Directed at her, the familiar sound of Korhall's voice sliped into her mind. Slowly, worked out by some half thought will, she spoke without looking up. "Most wounds heal with time, as long as they are tended to correctly." Her shoulders rose and fell as she took a slow breath. "But some, even when thought healed, can become reopened and ache anew."


----------



## korhall

that is true. but when you reopen a wound... you know that it has healed a bit already and that it will heal again


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She pursed her lips and took in a deep breath. Letting it back out slowly, her stance changed slightly; her head turned to look back at Korhall. With a mismatch of exchanging expressions on her face, it wasn't quite clear if she was going to say anything or not.

Finally she shakes her head and starts to walk back towards the kitchen. _You know he's right..._ she thought to herself; _you just don't want to admit it. How could he know what's bothering you anyway? It's not like you ever just tell anyone..._ 

She stopped and turned back to the men for a moment; something that had been said earlier only just now coming to mind. "Were you looking for something, Dar?..." Head tipped to one side slightly, she still held the charm in her closed fist and looked to be a little confused by the pause in her own reaction.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((what happened?...  ))

Ara blinked flutteringly as she began to realize she had somehow let herself become completely disconnected from what had been going on. Letting go of the necklace, she brought her hands up to rub her face. She felt as though she had just woken up, having lost all track of time -had it been days or only moments!?- she looked around dazedly and tried to remember herself. A feeling of being lost crept through her and she looked around, longing for... what? A face? A voice? Some kind of reassurance to stand against the tug of unwelcomed changes... 

Was she... Could she really be thinking of leaving this place behind?... She felt cold even in the warmth of the nearby fire. The hairs on her arms pricked as a shiver ran through her. She rubbed her hands up and down her arms and tried to step closer to the fire but found that her feet wouldn't obey.


----------



## Ermundo

((You left.))

The fire started to blaze forth in a succumbing pattern, as if it were fighting to the very last. The flames sizzled and cracked, and licked the very ceiling of the inn. The windows blasted open, and the cool brisk air of a winter night rushed inside. As the fire grew, so did Ara's shadow, to the point that it covered the entire doorway. But than, just when the flames were about to leap forth from the hearth, the shadow condensed, forming a great gaping blackness in the middle of the floor. The winds started to circulate around it, and slowly, very slowly, a man rose forth from the blackness. There he stood, hovering inches in the air, with a cyclone about him. Than the winds died down, the fire blew out, and Ermundo stood hovering, his ropes crimson black, and his expression evil. It was Ermundo, yet not so, while the shadows rippled across the floor, like great waves.

"Well my dear, you're looking snazzy."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*repost of a re-edit*

Holding her arms around herself, she was nearly knocked over by the sudden guest of wind. Squinting through her tossing hair, she watched the figure take shape. Eyes not yet meeting his, her face turned from the storm, she felt her thoughts began to spin.

"Mellon nin... I'm not... I can't..." As slowly as she had felt the wind die down, she now felt clear thought and awareness slip away. Her vision blurred and knees gave way; slowly sending the fading elf to the floor.

Hardly able to hold herself up -one hand pressed to the floor, the other limp across her lap- Ara looked to be little more then a ghost; dark ribbons of hair obscuring her downcast face. 

A tiny sound slipped in on padded feet; a warm nose and soft head bumped against the woman's arm. As though knowing what was needed, the little cat rubbed and pushed its way into her lap, where, curling up against her, it stayed, contentedly purring and pawing at Ara's fingers.

Before her mind knew what was going on, a soft head butted insistently against her hand. The little cat purred louder as Ara's fingers began to run through its warm fur. A slow, deep breath; eyes cleared by scattered blinks; a realizing smile touched the corner of her mouth and Ara had begun to come back. Taking the cat in both arms, she ruffled its silky ears and settled to petting its vibrating body.


----------



## korhall

looks around for th source of the intrusion. * it would seem we have had a visitor my friends, one that doesn't seem completely nice *walks over and gets ara into a chair near the fire.* well friends, it seems we have an intruder with his sights on ara. i suggest we deal with it in true balrog style *(draws his staff and axe) lets find it, and deal with it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A weakened smile of surprise and gratefulness brightened her face a little more at the help.

"What are you talking about, Korhall?..." She asked as she sank back into the chair, still holding on to the little purring ball of fur.


----------



## korhall

your blowhard friend that nearly made you pass out my dear. thats not very polite.


----------



## Ermundo

"And what the bloody hell did I do now." Ermundo said as he stepped out of the fireplace, the flames releasing their grip on him as he walked out. "I leave, and than come back to find someone spreading lies about me, and calling me names like 
"blowhard". Please Korhall, cut the lies."

His gaze lowers to a female, sitting on the chair, looking like she had gone through quite an ordeal. Ermundo, suspecting something had gone wrong, calls out to her, "Tell me, what the blazes happened. There's furniture all over the darn place. And ara, you're looking absolutely terrible."

((Well, I was gone for a long time. I know. I had some business at home I had to take care off, my internet was down, and I was pounded with HW. These 3 reasons contributed to my slackness on the Fat Balrog. Anyway, Ermundo, my character, seriously doesn't know what's going on. I'm asking that you guys aren't to harsh with your reactions.))


----------



## Daranavo

Fearing for their lives, Daranavo moved silently around behind Ermundo as he spoke. With a hard strike to the mans head, he bashed him sharply right above the neckline at the base of his skuill with the pommel of his rapier. 

As he fell in a heap, Daranavo looked around the room to make sure all was well. The more magic that was used there, the more dangerous the simple Inn became and he would not allow that. Infact, Daranavo began to consider slicing the mans neck. He poised himself to do just that but hesitated for a moment.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Before she really caught up with the rush of activity, Ara found her eyes growing wide. "NO!" The cat flinched and tightened in her arms. "Stop! Dar, Kor, stop it!" Looking at the unconscious figure, she couldn't help trembling as she worked out Dar's stance. "It wasn't his fault. He didn't mean any harm."


----------



## Ermundo

It was when Daranova raised his rapier, the rays of the sun reflecting off the blade, that Ermundo was aware of the warrior's presence. He attempted to turn around, to defend himself from the onslaught, but couldn't. Some benign presence had rooted him to the ground, paralyzing him. Ermundo fought, using all his will to gain mastery over his body, but failed. He could do nothing but wait for the pummel to come and strike.

It did, just above his neck. The sheer force and location of the blow generated a terrible pain. This blazing fire came upon Ermundo's mind like a hurricane, casting all other thoughts aside. A muffled scream came out of his mouth. Than time slowed, until it was still, and Ermundo simply stood there. His mouth hanged loose, and his face had an expression of total shock. His eyes were glazed, and, through the window, looked out blankly into the setting sun. 

After what seemed an eternity, he collapsed. His legs gave away, and buckled under the weight they supported. He came crashing down, head first, to the earth. All the while, one thought occurred in his mind, one question. Why? Falling backwards, his head touched ground first, than his body, making a dull _thud_. The gash created by the blow than started to bleed horrendously.

There was a pause. The very vigor of life, the zeal of this world, was slipping away. Summoning enough energy to turn his eyes, Ermundo turned his gaze upon Daranova. Daranova. The man stood there, with a fire in his eyes, and the intention of death, his rapier raised high. He too turned his eyes down on Ermundo. What he saw wasn't what he expected. Not the look of evil, hatred, malice, or in this case revenge, but of understanding. As for Ermundo, he lifted his gaze to Daranova's. He looked at him for a moment, profoundly and without a blink, than the truth became clear to him. He tried to say something, but his body would not allow it. His breath grew ragged, his heartbeat irregular, than they both, together, ceased.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara looked on in dazed horror; hardly able to believe what her eyes were seeing. Her face drained once more of color at seeing blood pooling under Ermundo as he lie deathly still on the floor. 

Looking up at last, Ara's eyes went pleadingly to Korhall after having paused first on Daranavo. Scattered, confused thoughts dashed through her dazed mind; making it nearly impossible for her to speak. On the edge of her seat, Ara appeared ready to jump forward. White hands pressed against the chair, she had began to tremble again; body tensed, ready to spring, if she could even stand. 

Feeling the tension here, the cat leapt free of the woman's lap and quickly vanished away into the back rooms once more.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Time had passed. The mess had been cleaned up and things set back in some kind of order. Help had been given in taking Ermundo back to his room and setting him in bed; a cloth wrapped around his head in a way that only his face could be seen. 

Set carefully atop crossed arms, Ara's face was hidden against the long wooden bar. Hardly touched, a glass of shining liquid sat inches away. Slow breaths made her back rise and fall with a steady regularity. Around her, a peaceful silence had slipped into every corner and down every hall. 

No one had explained what had happened and she had nearly forgotten now even what she had thought she'd seen. Unsure why things had turned this way, the half-elf had done what she could before taking a seat at the bar and letting her eyes fall shut.


----------



## korhall

ara, it would seem that you know more about this than we do, please explain


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

...If I thought I knew anything worth telling... *lifts her head up slowly as if it's heavy from sleep and looks blearily in the direction the voice had come from* Hello Korhall, it's good to see you again. 

All I can tell is that a misunderstanding went a little too far. And then- *pushes herself away from the counter and turns to face into the open room* everything went quiet. *pauses and looks over at where the incident had taken place* I tried to clean up some...


----------



## korhall

ara, you sound like you are in a kind of shcok or something


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I'm not shocked, mellon nin. Tired and maybe feeling somewhat ill-treated, but not shocked. It's hard to pull one's self out of the doldrums...at least, it can be when there seems to be little reason for the effort. 

*looks up at him* What happened, Korhall? Did I let the lights die out?... or... *pauses and ends up pulling the flute from her pocket* Can so little a thing make such a difference?... 

*places the flute to her lips and begins to play a quiet tune*


----------



## korhall

sweety, a candle may blow out in a single breath, or a tornado may blast through a house but leave one still lit. the question is not the force of the wind, it is how the wiknd blows. sweetness, i know it sounds like there are no other people to play the flute with, after losing your playing partner, but take ot from one who has had his candle blown out many times; there are others to play with. there was a time i saw two people place their candles together and the candle they lit together burned brighter than them both. but it took time for those candles to be in the right place in the right time. you could see that both of them had been blown out many times, but they still lit back again in the right company. they may still have had drips of wax, to remember other times they burned, but they both knew who made the other burn and who they were burning with. (if this is confusing, tell me and i'll explain)


----------



## Ermundo

Darkness. As far as the eye could discern, and beyond. In this unending world where light did not exist, alone and forlorn, Ermundo sat, silent. Time did not exist in this forgotten realm, so the question, how long had he been there, could never be answered. Lying in front of the man, sitting indian style, was a door. In this stifling abyss, this gate, it seemed, just grew right out of the dark. An arch of polished cherry wood, overlapped with intricate letters composing a number of sentences, framed the door. Each sentence has a story to tell, and each story glued together into one grand tale, a tale of each and every man or woman that ever died. The door of doom. The gateway one crossed to the beyond. In life or death it was the grandest sight one could ever see, and right now it was the only thing Ermundo could see. He lay face to face with it, and the door was ajar. Once he passed it, never again could he return to Middle earth, to the land of the living.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara continued to play the little flute; it's quiet voice singing a sad, softly sweet song in the nearly silent building. Even as Korhall spoke to her, though she listened and thought she understood at least most of what he said, she didn't want to let the music fade again so soon after it had started. It felt as though it came from her heart, and yet also somewhere else, somewhere deeper; as if it was something that only here had found a way out from some dark place.


----------



## korhall

*korhall pulled the uncontious man from the floor, and looking him over only diagnosed a major concussion with some moderate cereberal damage and internal bleeding. normally he should be dead or atleast going through mass halutionations or be in a coma. korhall snapped his fingers and a small blue ball of light appeared in the air, dripping with blue sparks, as korhal laid his friend on a couch, he positioned the ball so that the sparks fell on the head of the damaged one. it would take time, but he was out of danger.

* he then looked over at ara and pulled out a smal fiddle and began to acompany her playing, not overlapping or trying to guide her, but encouraging her to share all she wished. to let her music come out of that dark place, and to let the light into the corners.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The music swayed and changed as it continued. Sad sounding for a little, then it twisted and became a hurt, angered song. This sound didn't last long however, a few teetering moments making way for the next. It was a slow, longing sound that became the strongest in her song. A sound that seemed to speak of lose and emptiness, yet still held to hope. A dreamy, softly played breath slowly bringing the song to a stop, though it was cleanly not it's end.

Another sound soon crept into the quiet as Ara quietly sniffed back a tear; others already running down her cheeks. Held lightly in her lap, a few of her tiers splashed harmlessly on the little flute. Her heart still ached, by it also felt much lighter now; as though it had indeed found an escape. Neither looking up or turning away, Ara sat quietly; seemingly oblivious to anyone else's presence.


----------



## Ermundo

The mighty door threw itself open, seemingly possessing a will of it's own. Obviously all doors lead somewhere when opened. This door was no different, despite the transcendence it imposed on someone. Before Ermundo brilliant white flames flashed outward, engulfing Ermundo in a tempest of fire. This tempest grew out of Ermundo, being fed by the endless stream of fire coming from the door. At last, the flames reached over he man's head, and kept spiraling upward. Than they came together at a point, enclosing Ermundo in a cocoon of fire. 

Like a arm being withdrawn, the cocoon retracted, right to the door. Death was pulling with all his might, grasping on the man' soul, tugging him to the beyond. And the man was not unwilling wholly. In fact, Ermundo struggled not because he feared judgement, but of the injustice that had been shown in the last moments of his life. A terrible anger festered in his heart, just for the one, the one who had REALLY killed him. It was this alone that caused Ermundo to sit, silent and without care, while the spiraling flames forced him to the door. 

A million years, or a few seconds later, the door finally gave a sigh, or so it seemed. The top of the cocoon parted, and the white flames withdrew themselves back to their source, beyond the door. Than there was a pause, a terribly long pause, as all the activity that had been present ceased. The silence grew, like some hideous monster, and even Ermundo flinced. It was during this period that the letters glowed. The same letters that, on the arch that framed the door, spelled the doom of man as the triumph of death. The letters glowed brighter, a neon blue, and caused Ermundo's shadow to appear. That, out of the darkness beyond the door, death himself appeared.


----------



## korhall

*kor covers the unconsious one with a blanket and then goes back to make a large jug of tea, and wonders what happened to make the inn go so quiet


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Catching the scent of tea being brewed, Ara rubbed her face with both hands -bringing a little color back to her cheeks- and looked around. Not seeing Korhall, she turned towards the kitchen doorway and decided to go look for herself. 

Stepping quietly around to stand in the large open door, she looked into the kitchen for the source of the warm, herbal smell.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*puts his hands over Ara's eyes* guess who?! I have been off meditating in the forest for the past few weeks, how goes things here in the inn? how are you my friends? Ara, a bottle of moon water please? *toess his usual sack of gold on the counter* keep the change of course...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Nearly jumping out of surprise at someone coming up behind her unnoticed and covering her eyes so easily, Ara spun around to find a familiar grin. With a mix of surprise, relief and thankful happiness, Ara tossed her arms around him in a quick hug; regardless of what he or anyone else might think. "Mellon nin! It's so good to see you back!" Hardly caring to do anything about the coins scattered in a shining heap on the bar, she instead turned to the shelves and pulled down a dulled looking bottle. Noticing a layer of dust that had gathered on it during the quiet, sadened time, she rubbed it away on her apron skirt and handed the now sparkling bottle to him.


----------



## Ermundo

Within the second, Ermundo's eyes opened wide. At first, they simply stared up at the ceiling, dead and without any color. Than they swiveled over the surroundings, casting a tint of fear over Ermundo's mind. Than, like a gale, all his forsaken memories returned, and with a shout Ermundo sprang up. He remembered that...thing, that thing that had watched him, that had cursed him and the blade. An intense anger was in his heart for that being who he knew not. It had hurt his pride and nearly taken his life. Standing there however, Ermundo knew what he first needed. He walked out the isolated room, into the common room where EA and Ara were conversing. Ermundo, being polite as he was, waited for their talking to cease, that said,

"Tell me that you got a little heartwine left."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Erestor had to be quick to catch the bottle as it slipped from Ara's hand. Her face had gone nearly white; her eyes starring in disbelief at the figure that had just entered. Surely it was a ghost! Hadn't she herself cleaned the blood from his head and set his still body in his room? 

"Ermundo?... Are you..." She stammered; neither moving closer nor away from him. "I thought..."


----------



## korhall

*korhall walks out with a big pot of tea and the heartwine that Ermundo had requested.* tea anyone? are you feeling ok erm? you look worse than i have seen you in a long time. haunted almost. *pours him a glass at the bar away from the others and then pours himself a cup of tea* care to talk about it?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*catches the bottle* ah moonwater, perfect my dear. I have missed this bar a ton! Ermundo, I think you need a good Aspirin and a nap, Now then, what have i missed? and yes Korhall I'll have a cup of tea, i'll just mix in some Moonwater for taste hehe.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*blinks, shakes her head and sees that the others seem calm* *breaths a slow breath*

If there's enough, I would like some tea as well; thank you. 

*turns to EA, pauses and puts a hand on one hip in a warning, playfully annoyed fashion* And if you even _start_ to get drunk again so soon...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*looks at Ara shocked* me drunk?! never! it goes right through me, I dont recall being drunk in 3 ages of elves! And don't be suprised by my stealthiness, I am full blown elvish you know... *takes a sip of moonwater tea* this tea is simply invigorating Korhall, what is your flavoring you added to it? before my moonwater that is of course?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*rolls her eyes slightly* Of corse, like water through a sponge. Few could recall being as drunk as I've seen you, mellon. 

As to your stealth, you may keep it in mind to be careful should one catch another at the wrong time. *looks at him through the tops of her eyes, having lowered her chin somewhat* Just because I'm only half blooded, don't think I'm less then thy mighty self. *she said with an almost chiding tone*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

believe me, I have met half blooded elves as valiant as those of old who now only exist in song, so I do not doubt your skill in the least. Now, how about we have a good feast, to celebrate. celebrate what? why life of course, we are all here healthy and alive and this inn is as merry as ever!


----------



## Ermundo

At the mention of the word feast, Ermundo became aware of how dam hungry he was. Because of the length of his coma, the man had not chewed anything for nigh 4 days now, and his stomach would not compensate. Sitting by the bar, dozing off on the counter, Ermundo gave a shout and sprang up from his chair. "Erestor, those are the words I needed to hear," he said, and with a jolt the man ran up to the kitchen door, where inside Korhall was practicing some of his recipes. Opening the door just a crack, Ermundo shouted out, "KORHALL! Put a steak on the fire for me. I want it, oh, medium rare, and with all the juices. Your a lifesaver!"


----------



## korhall

in more ways than one. what animal would you like your steak from?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'll just take a normal green lettuce salad with a few green peppers and cucumbers Korvall, no dressing. And how about surprising me with some kind of soup? I'd love to try something interesting


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*quietly aside to EA* Careful with that one, mellon nin. Never know what you might end up with. *grins slightly*

Fresh fruit and something cool to sip at, if you would, Korhall. Maybe we can bring out some of the good wines for a little while. We're well dew for a good evening, are we not? Turn out the best, Korhall! We'll have feasting and music this eve!


----------



## korhall

as you wish *goes back into the kitchin and a loud string of inventive and physically improbably explitives somes hurling out to to anyone within a half mile radious along with the sound of alot of hacking, fireballs and chopping.*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

While staying out of the way of anything that may come flying out the kitchen door, Ara slips behind the bar, snatches down a few bottles and a few varying sizes of cups and mugs and spins around, placing them with a flourish on the bar. "Here then, what's your pleasure? No expense if you avoid excess."


----------



## korhall

*walks out with their orders and then storms back into the kitchen and starts screaming and hacking even more till finally exclaiming* GODS ABOVE I LOVE THIS JOB!!! he finaly returns with some of the best soup that he has ever made... and thats saying something


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Rubbing her eyes, Ara blinks and looks around as though something strange had just happened. A confused frown creased her forehead, narrowed eyes moving from one thing to the next until landing on a friendly face. 

"Sorry... I...I think I..." She rubbed her forehead again. "I'm feeling a little worn out is all." A soft smile touched her face. "Sorry about that."


----------



## korhall

*hands her some soup* my dear you look a bit worn out. what have you been doing that has drained you so?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*eats some soup* this soup is invigorating! Dare I ask what's in it? It simply is delicious Korhall! I could give up moonwater for this!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She took the soup with a thankful murmur, leaning over it to breath in the warmth before speaking again. With a quiet sigh, she shook her head, her eyes gazing foggily at the rich dish before her. 

"It isn't at all hard to let time get the better of me. There's been so much going on, so much keeping my busy and taking my energy and thoughts, but when I pause and look back and at where I am... I've been telling myself I'm trying, that it's just a little further to go and I'll get somewhere. But the only place I've gotten is further into the year, maybe one notch higher on a few people's good lists and it's come to my attention that a friendship grew cold. I don't think any of these drinks could wash out the bitter taste of that."

There was a long pause; her shoulders scrunched together somewhat tightly as Ara stayed leaned on the bar. But before anyone else said anything, a quiet, strangely calm tone met the silence. "Why would someone keep going back to a place that was once like home but now makes her thoughts ring of might-have-beens, mixed memories and things that make her heart ache? Is it because she hopes there might still be enough of something left there to start over, or maybe in hopes that there is still something at all?... It only takes a tiny match to set the world on fire, but how easy it should be to put that first light out."


----------



## korhall

we go because it helps us to hold onto possibilities... sweet heart. to have your heart broken is something that i know all too well. and take it from someone who is old enough to know. the only cure is time. its a ***** but time is all we have. but the company of friends can be a great comfort. and you have friends here ara. friends wise in the ways of healing and love


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"And I treasure that very much, mellon nin. I think I, no, I don't think I would come back at all if it were not for those of whom you speak. If not for my heart having come to call them friends, it would be simpler to make make the journey back each time... Thinks aren't like they once were, Korhall. I don't know what there is as proof of it, but I can't say otherwise. Even you aren't the man that first set foot in here, am I wrong?" She looked up at half wild appearance of his aged clothes and marked face. She couldn't quite tell if it was a scar there, but something of him gave that ever-present air of someone who really had seen a lot; but the expression there now was one she would never forget. Without a sound, she stood, moved up to him and wrapped her arms around him. "I can't stay here with things as they are in the world. I have to leave again and, as it has been of late, I don't at all know when next I may be back." She had stepped back again as she spoke; a cloud having come over her eyes but her smile no less warm. "I miss this place when I can't come, and it's little pleasing to find it as quiet as the moment I had last left. I want you-" She looked around for EA as well, but went on" -both to care for this place while I can't. Maybe I'll bring some stories back..."


----------



## korhall

my dear. take it from a very old man. nothing in this world ever stays the same. change is the only constant. i am not the man who first walked in here as you are not the woman i first met here. if things are different than you remember or wish them to be. you will need to take the time to adjust but there is nothing that will not change. hearts break and are mended my dear. but leaving will not heal it. i wish you to stay, but i would never try to make you. go in peace my dear, and come back with the same.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

we'll take good care of the place Ara, and I vow, not to drink a drop of moonwater until your return, and on that day we shall drink to our merriment as we sit around the fire listening to the tales of your travels. You will be missed my friend.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Thank you, Korhall, and you as well, Erestor. *walks over and gives him a hug as well* I know I'll have somewhere to come back to. Even if things change, some kinds of things never really do. A part of my heart is here, and it would be no easy task to forget. The road is before my feet and I can no longer deny how strongly its call is to me. But I pray that it will bring me back before too long a time. Thank you both, and I pray that all goes well. 

Until next we meet. May blessings be with you. *smiles warmly as she pulls a traveling cloak on and steps to the door* Keep your eyes open. *leaving the door open to the fresh air, she starts down the path from the inn to the road*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A ghostly song drifted in on the softest of breezes. A quiet song of longing, love and loneliness. A melancholy sound that could hardly be heard even in the stillness. Like a half forgotten promise or the whispering of some wandering spirit it came, lingered and faded away. A whisper for another world from praying lips and an aching heart. Then, before it could have been forgotten and shrugged off as only a dream, there came a warm breath of summer; the scent of fresh flowers and cool grass, of smoke from a camping fire, of tall trees and freshly cooked meals under an open sky.

No stranger to the inn, the quiet figure of a little feline slipped in through an opening. It stepped smoothly across the floor, jumped skillfully to the seat of a chair and then up to the bar. Held carefully in its mouth tell now, a sealed letter was dropped in the middle of the wide countertop. Having completed its mission, the cat leapt back to the floor and was quickly gone from sight.

Any that open and look at the letter would read as follows: 

To those of the Fat Balrog

My dear friends, I am deeply sorry to have been away for so long a time without word. 
I am afraid the times are hard and there are far too few chances for me to try returning yet. 
Things are not all unwell with me. 
There is always hope and little time passes by in which I cannot smile or find a song within me.
But it is good to think of each of your faces and remember the times we have had together.
Please take care of our inn, for it has become clearer to me that it is also a home. 
I hope to see you all yet again. Soon, if the path will allow; 
but I dare not make any promises that I may not be able to keep. 
I miss you all dearly. 
My prayers and hopes are with you. 

Tell we meet again. 
A wandering caretaker 
~Aracelebearwen​


----------



## Noldor_returned

After a prolonged absence, NR strolled through the door and noted a distinct lack of activity, an unfortunate characteristic of the tavern.

"Hey there Ara. How have things been? And I may not stay for long, but while I am here, I have a proposition for all those interested..."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

what is your proposition? And yes it has been a while, look at all these cobwebs all over the place


----------



## korhall

*walks out with a broom and a mop* we need to get to cleaning this place... and i think that we might want to repaint the walls... murials do wonders for a place


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

(( well, if I stick with the IC bit about there just being a letter and that I've not come back yet -because I don't want to make you all think I can and then vanish on you again- then I can't say much of anything. But it's SO GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN!!! I really wish I had more time and ability to be here again.))


----------



## Ermundo

Ermundo the Black, wanderer of the Wild and a man of little time, drops back in for umpteenth time. "It's been to long men. Allow me to help, and no that is not a request."


----------



## korhall

*walks over to ermundo and smacks him with a whole dressed trout.* and thats for not calling my sister


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*squirts Ermundo with a flower* and that's for calling mine!


----------



## Ermundo

"Ow! What the fuzz was that for!" *Takes the trout, and smacks them both up the back.*


----------



## korhall

draws his sword fish and shouts *enguard you fish faced trogelyditic parisitically malformed mysanthrope*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*holds hands out as she steps up nearly between them* Hold it! One, I don't understand what this is all about; and two, haven't I said there's to be no fighting inside? If this isn't to be resolved in another way, then you'd best take it out before I have to. *looks from one to the other of them, her stance looking something like a puffed up mother hen* 

Well? I don't have time for this sort of foolishness right now. I can hardly belive all of you! It's nearly Christmas for crying-out-loud! Korhall! Go find a tree. You're good at that. EA, we need lights and garlends. See what you can come up with. Ermundo... *sighs and looks around then at him* Firewood. It's a bit cool in here. 

Come-on then. Let's see what we can do for this poor place. *walks off to start digging out drinks and start a batch of hot sweet-breads*


----------



## korhall

sheeths his trusty halibut and walks to the door, grabbing his axe as he goes... the ceiling is about 10 feet in here right?


----------



## Ermundo

Draws an axe out of nowhere and walks to the door. He opens it, and a gust of wind blows in his face, revealing a white realm of snow. "I won't have much luck finding anything dry in this weather. Do we have a store of firewood anywhere?"


----------



## korhall

TIMMMMBBBBBBBEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR *thud* 

*drags in a huge douglas fir* it took me a while but the boys and me finally found a good one. *in trots a pair of huge gray wolves, both roughly 2.5 times the size of a normal gray wolf. * gang, i'm not sure if you have met my wolfbrothers... this is ranek and lorgar... my pups.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*looks up from what she's doing as the three come in with a large tree in tow* *is clearly suprised, but smiles warmly* No, I don't think we've been given the pleasure. *steps carefuly out from behind the bar and slightly twords the wolves* They are more then welcome here, so long as there's no trubble. And even if there was, I'd sooner toss any others out and let these stay. *nods respectfuly to them* 

Oh, Ermundo; there should be a lean-to out back. You can look there to see if there's much left. *looks back to Korhall and the wolves* Can I get anyone anything?


----------



## korhall

some tea for me and i think these two would like some water if you please ara


----------



## Eledhwen

*Do I detect a note of mental imbalance in this pub?*

I've not crossed the threshold of The Fat Balrog before (and won't again if it doesn't serve cider from the wood ... well, not as often, anyway!)

Korhall, exactly how many offensive fish do you have stashed about your person?


----------



## Ermundo

*Gets a mighty blaze going, flooding the entire inn with warmth.**Goes into the kitchen, and comes out with a blazing cup of hot, nice cider. "Welcome to the Fat Balrog, miss. My name's Ermundo. Coming from that cold, I'll warrant you'll be wanting something to take the cold away. Have some cider."


----------



## korhall

suddenly three trout embed themselves 2 inches into the wall beside her... 

i have enough, but my blades are what you should worry about. 

*walks into his kitchen* ermundo what in the name of the nine hells did you do to my kitchen... *very big knives fly out and pin ermundo to the wall by his clothes, as korhall comes out with a massive fireball in each hand and flames licking out of his eyes*... the wolves are a bit pissed at him too


----------



## Ermundo

*The knives get Ermundo by surprise, and he finds himself pinned to the wall. He hears and sees Korhall mock him, and inside Ermundo's mind, that final straw snaps. The knives that pin him dissolve into mist, and Ermundo leaps back onto the ground.* "You retard! I was only trying to help you. That mess in the kitchen, I had no doing in! I can't be blamed for the fact that you suck at cleaning your own kitchen." *A piercing flame erupts in Ermundo's eyes, and a wave of cold water collapses on Korhall, drenching him in sub-zero water. 

Ranek and Lorgar, angered greatly by the harm done to their master, charge at Ermundo full speed. However, he swoons down and picks them both up off the ground. In wolf tongue, he says, "Brothers in blood, I do not seek to harm your master, friend, or however you think of him, only to balance out his mind. Watch! He struggles to his feet." The wolves stop struggling, and Ermundo lays then down as they see Korhall standing up with pride. "Korhall, if you seek a fight with me, for whatever false excuse this time, I will gladly finish this. That is, if you the balls to fight me."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sets two large bowls of water down near the bar* *stands, turns slowly and, equally as slowly, walks towards the middle of the hall* *takes a slow breath, not looking up at anyone even as she lifts her face, her eyes closed* The soft sound of an old song began;

Silent night
Holy night
All is calm
All is bright
'round yon virgin 
Mother and child...


----------



## korhall

ooc, dude you have no idea how freaking pissed i would be if anyone had the balls to call my kitchen a mess to my face. someone would get knifed (its happened before on more than one occasion)

ic, *hears his pups laughing about ermundo... shakes the water of of him and turns it into a thousand icey points of razorf sharpness which fly at ermundo and hover an inch from his, genetals, eyes, vital organs and nerve points* you know that before you can do anything these will turn you into swiss cheese. plus... don't talk to my pups like that... they find it demeaning and very presumptive.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*keeps singing, her voice growing louder and more clearly heard*

Holy infant so tender and mild
Sleep in heavenly peace
Sleep in heavenly peace...

Silent night
Holy night
Shepherds quake
At the sight
Glory streams from heaven above...


----------



## Ermundo

ooc: First of all, YOU called your kitchen a mess mate. Then you blamed it on me, but I didn't even do anything. I just said that you probably did it. I'm not the villain, and I'm sure I can make cider without messing the kitchen up. The whole you-dont-have--the-balls thing, I'll admit was unnecessary (although it seemed like an awesome time to include it). I am NOT trying to offend you in any way. ooc

With the semblance of great anger, the fire erupts with a fury and might. The flames almost lick the ceiling, and the fire burns so hot that it turns white. Out of the fire, a huge hand and arm, composed of the same white flame, rush out of the fireplace with speed. The fingers, outstretched to their full length, clasp around Ermundo and swallow him, but as the hand retracts, he stays standing, but the water surrounding him goes. The hand draws back to the fireplace faster than the wind, and the water pinned Ermundo is destroyed.

Ranek and Lorgar stand in the corner, shivering despite the heat. Despite their bravery, they had never before seen such a terrible sight, and it scared them greatly. Ermundo turns to them, his expression stern. In wolf, he speaks "You, the both of you, should not be cowering in the corner. Your master, friend, or however you call him, stands fighting me, and you lay by my side? Go! Fight with him, for him, against the enemy, who is me." He pauses, and with a stomp of his foot, the two pups jump up and instinctively bar their teeth at Ermundo. The man nods in approval, and the two walk back to Korhall's side, their sense of fear gone.

"Cheap threats are not welcomed here." The fire that smoldered in Ermundo's eyes kindles and burns anew. "I tell you again, that mess was not mine. Do you hear me. How many languages can I use before you understand my words?! But lo and behold, you don't listen, merely judge, and assume I'm the blame of many things. You've crossed the line!" Ermundo raises his right hand, and a force unseen grabs Korhall, slamming him across the wall. Twice, and a third time this happens.


----------



## korhall

ooc, you know i'm just messing with you right?

* the forces drop him* and he walks up to ermundo and pokes him. just wipe the counter when you're done man... seriously, thats an extension of my sanity *pins his ermundo to the wall with a force push and then glues two rags to his hands* no please go wipe up the kitchen


ooc...hahahahahhaaahhahahahaha, chiill man and seriously leave my pups out of this.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

ooc: I don't know if I'm allowed to do this or not but...

*Erestor sneaks up behind Ara, puts his hands over her eyes and begins to sing softly...

Heavenly hosts sing Alleluia!
Christ, the Saviour is born
Christ, the Saviour is born

Silent night, holy night
Son of God, love's pure light...



I'M BACK


----------



## korhall

suddenly is starts to snow gently inside and a guitar starts playing along with them in background


----------



## Ermundo

Despite the anger still in Ermundo's heart, when he hears those sweet lyrics, him mood changes greatly. A warmth unexplainable enters the room, despite the fire having burned a bit lower. Outside, the sun sets into the west, and a scene of winter at it's best unfolds, filled with such beauty that it takes the breath away. To accompany the guitar, the fingers of Ermundo play at the Piano, weaving a music soft yet sweet.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Interupted for a moment from the song, Ara was both surprised and very happy to see Erestor not only back, but helping her out by joining in the steadily growing song. Giving him a hug, she picked her singing back up as -one at a time- everyone joined in. 

((thanks guys.  ))


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

annnnnd I have early presents for all, sorry Korhall...sweets from the elves of the woods *Erestor pulls a tray of delicious looking yellow cakes from under his cloak and passes it around to everyone* help yourself, make sure you each get one. Now, these cakes are special. When you take your first bite, it gives you short but strong sense of warmth and happiness, giving us all hope for these dark times and putting a smile on all of our faces

*Ara, let us start up another carol while we dine


----------



## korhall

oh come all ye faithful...

and these are great man (i am not isulted by someone else's cooking, i rather enjoy it at times)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I am no man, i am of the first born, and I am glad you enjoy them, the skills used to bake them are lost to all but those of the northern wood.

Joyful and triumphant
O come ye, o come ye to bethlehem
Come and behold him
Born the king of angels


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Merry Christmas, my friends. 

Oh come let us adore him.
Oh come let us adore him.
Oh come let us adore him, Christ the Lord.

*sways lightly and starts dancing as the snow falls and music rises with the warm smells of the foods and soft crackling of the fire*


----------



## Ermundo

The song and merriment put a sense of sleep among those gathered, and one by one, they all fall asleep.

(((I'm just burnt out of ideas. FYI I know this is pathetic, but It's all I can do.)))


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

how about a good ale to bring in the new year, really really late um ok maybe not, so umm whats new? anyone have any good stories?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor steps into the all but abandoned Inn* "Hello hello hello, is there anybody in there, just nod if you can hear me, is there anyone at home?"


----------



## Sammyboy

*Looks up from his drink and pipe*

I'm here, just popped in for some refreshment!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

yay there is some undead yet still here in the pub woo hoo! now we just need a bartender and food and a chef and PARTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

With a long moment of creaking hinges, a door along the back wall opened to allow the entrance of a bent figure. At first, all there was to see was the muddied cloak; its tattered edge leaving wet streaks along the floor. Pulled up over the face, a heavily hung hood dripped more rainwater. Aiming blindly for the seats she know were by the fire, Ara kept her eyes out of sight and wished she could do so much for the rest of the sight of her while still being able to reach the fire.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*Erestor walked back into the bar, away on journey for a month at least. The bar was quiet, not a sign of life. Dust and cobwebs covering everything* "It's amazing how much dust and cobwebs are covering everything, and only in a month? There is more than pure nature at work here..."


----------



## korhall

good evening all.... how are things going?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Somewhat crazy in the outside world, so of corse things get quiet here... *sighs a little as she takes a seat and begins sipping at a mug of moonwater*

Oh, and I think I saw something somewhere that said today is our long-lost innkeeper's birthday! Happy birthday monob; wherever you are. *makes a toast with the moonwater*


----------



## korhall

i wonder where that deranged inn master went anyway


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Who knows, besides that he's not here... *sighs* Ah well; he's not the only one to have wandered off and gone missing. 

What of you, Korhall? What news may you have to tell? You've been away a while yourself.


----------



## korhall

what of me... i'm about to graduate from culinary school, about 6 weeks out from graduation. i'm getting engaged soon. i'm about to move again in about 7 weeks and there is alot of insanity with my friends and home life since i live aobut 200 miles from where i am moving... its a bit of a change... hence me not being able to get on but once in a blue moon. i am sorry about that by the way. but you do what you have to do to get things done.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*walks into the bar* "there....there's no one here?" Erestor walked through and searched all the rooms, behind the bar, down the cellar, in the land around the bar, finding not a single soul. "Judging by the signs no one has been here in months. All this dust, glasses thrown to the ground, still setting on tables, half bottles of ale sitting out. The Fat Balrog has been forgotton in such a short time, where have they gone...where have they gone?"


----------



## korhall

we have neither gone, nor forgotten it old friend *korhall appears in a poof of smoke* but saddly we are called away from time to time. however if we follow our feet, we get here soon enough


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A quiet purr sounds and some of the shadows give way to the small figure of a dark cat. "None of us could forget this place, mellon nin." As it speaks, the little cat changes to the better known form of the seemingly misplaced innkeeper. Ara walked quietly over the bar and leaned against it; arms crossed, her eyes drifting over the unkept room and to the others standing there. "There is too much of ourselves here for it to be easily forgotten. It has become part of who we are; wether we like it or not." She smiled then, in welcome and thankful gladness.


----------



## korhall

so now what? the inn is back in business, what news have we? what stories have we written? tales that need to be told?


----------



## Ermundo

Damn, I thought this inn was history. So, what's going on in this corner of the world.


----------



## korhall

you sound like you wish it was gone the way of the balrog


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Frowns and looks at the marks her shoes have left on the dusty floor. "Careful what you say, things aren't always as they may seem." 

"I'm only here for a few moments and only then because I heard someone in here. It's summer again and my path takes me away from home for at least a while more. It is good to know there are again voices here, but I can't stay long enough to lend my own much longer." She looks a little downcast as she speaks; however there is also a brightness to her eyes as if she's looking towards something good to come after the hardship she's already going through.


----------



## Ermundo

korhall said:


> you sound like you wish it was gone the way of the balrog




You got the wrong message. This inn is tight.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

well I am glad to know that it has not been forgotten. I will always be a part of this place, even if it goes an age without a visitor. I look forward to the future and much excitement to come soon. I have faith that this inn, even if the foundation is torn out, will always exist in some way shape or form, if not physically, then in our hearts, our minds, and our souls.


----------



## korhall

dude... i swear that sounded like you came from a freaking congressional meeting...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

and if we find nuck lear weaps of mass destruction, we will go in and take those.....

yeah well i guess my political science class rubbed off on me haha


----------



## korhall

god i hate that guy


----------



## Ermundo

korhall said:


> god i hate that guy



Now who are we talking about. George Dubya Bush? Or Erestor?


----------



## korhall

exactly my friend


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*coughs* 

She walked over to the shelf of now dusty bottles and picked one and then another down and blew a cloud of dust off of them. Opening with a pop, she poured the two together into a glass. 

Lifting the glass, she tries a sip and then drinks it all down before setting the empty glass back down and walking towards the back hall.


----------



## Ermundo

*Watches Ara down the whole shot with amazement*

"Wow Ara, that's some strong stuff your drinking. I wouldn't take it in all at once...." Ermundo pulls a flask of an unknown liquid from his pocket, and pours it in a cup. "But if this an occasion that warrants alcohol," he raises his cup, "I'm in."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She paused at the door and -without turning back- spoke over her shoulder. "It wasn't alcohol." She could feel the reaction her body was starting to have to the drink and didn't want to deal with any of the questions she thought might be aimed at her if they saw. 

Keeping her back turned to the main hall, Ara slipped into the quiet hall leading back to the guest rooms. She passed by door after door tell coming to one at the end of the hall. Taking a key from the folds of her cloths, she turned it carefully in the lock and pulled at the heavy latch. Without any but the softest of sounds, the heavy looking door opened, she slipped through and closed it behind her.

She pulled in a deep breath of the moist air. A flickering match sparked and flared as it was touched to an oiled lamp. Changing eyes reflected the firelight, glittering brightly as silent footsteps carried the shadowed figure down into the cavern.


----------



## korhall

boo gang... just boo


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

aah! *wakes up from a drunken moonwater stuppor* how dare you scare me!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

The hall door swung open and Ara walked in pulling a wheeled crate behind her. Thick glass bottles were only keep from clanking together by a dusty filler made of some dark colored cloth. 

Nearing the bar, she gave the rope handle a tug, bringing the crate up alongside her. "Anyone want to try something... new?" A slight curl came to the corner of her mouth.


----------



## korhall

bring it on sweety


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Well then, what's keeping you, mellon nin? Here," She waved a hand at the bottles. "take your pick. They're fresh in from a privet supplier." 

(click the link in my sig and you'll get a full list including the new stuff  )


----------



## korhall

i thought that my gargle blaster was still on the menu... wait wrong pub


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*rolls her eyes a little* Sorry, I've never heard of such a thing. *picks out two of the mixed bottles and holds them out to him* Here, these two sound a little like something you might like; 'Dragon's-draught' and 'Lone Wolf'. And how about this; because they're new, first drinks are on the house.


----------



## Firawyn

*walks into the by now legendary Fat Belrog for the first time to her recollection* 

Hello.

*walks up to bar*

Phoenix Tears, please. It's been a rough week. 

*waits patiently for someone interesting to talk to her*


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*gives the woman a welcoming smile* Welcome! *nods at getting the order* Just a moment. 

*takes up the correct bottle, steps behind the bar to get a cup* *sets the cup down on the bar in front her, opens the bottle and pours out enough to nearly fill the cup*

There we are. *steps back a little, sets the bottle away on the back counter and looks at the woman questioningly* I haven't seen you in here before; are you just going through?


----------



## Firawyn

*takes drink* I'm from the area, just never been here before. 

*takes another drink*

This is really good. What do you have to eat?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

A pleased smile brightened her face. "Well, there's always hot stew and bread; but if you're looking for something else, you really have only to ask. I honestly can't tell you what all we have on our menu most days. It tends to depend on who's here and what's going on. We do have some good pies, though, if that's to your liking."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*steps into the room behind Firawyn, giving her a quick glance* heartwine sounds delightful to me Ara. hello Firawyn, fancy seeing you here...
*sits on a stool next to the young girl* what brings you to the balrog? it's been a while, has it not?


----------



## Firawyn

*looks over at familiar man beside her*

Hummm, yes it is always interesting to run into your husband at a bar, when you haven't seen hide nor tail of him in months!

*looks over at Ara*

How about some Key Lime Pie?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Having smiled at seeing E.A. come back, Ara turned to get down a bottle of Heartwine for him and found herself fumbling for a glass at the overheard comment. Drawing back her empty hand, she looked quizzically over her shoulder at the two. '_Well well... What's this now?_' she thought silently to herself.

Placing the cup and bottle on a tray, she stepped into the kitchen for a few moments. Returning with a large slice of pie, she set it on the tray as well, which she then placed quietly in front of her two guests before stepping back to wipe down another part of the long counter.


----------



## Firawyn

Firawyn smiled back at Ara, and thanked her for the pie. "It was my own fault, marrying an elf."








(OOC: Okay EA, sweet talk yourself out of this one!)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

what can I say my dear, when you are 2000 years older than your spouse sometimes these things are forgettable, *mumbles to himself* especially having hit the moonwater so much lately.

anyways, there is much unrest in Middle Earth and I being one of the last elves, it is my civic duty to help in any way that I can. I am the light of the west as you know. But, one thing i forgot, *snaps his fingers and 827 balloons fall to the ground around his darling wife, not touching her key lime pie* what can I say but, happy birthday. I would give up the last 2000 years if only to spend a lifetime with you my dear.


----------



## Ermundo

Watching this whole scene unfold with little interest, Ermundo nearly gags on his heartwine after hearing Erestor and the sheer magnitude of his statements. He regains his posture after a moment, but the shock from Erestor's casual response causes Ermundo to turn all his attention towards the scene. In his eyes, the situation might be a potentially great comedy, a comedy that he would surely be foolish to miss out on.


----------



## Firawyn

So what have you been up to, in your civic duties? Any news from the east?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Er um yeah haha about that, I mean I do have civic duties but I haven't been going that far, maybe like er a mile or two? hehe  *runs off to his room*


----------



## Firawyn

*rolls eyes* Men.

Ara, I really do think that any world would be better off without the existence of the male speicies. What to you think?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Pausing with her cleaning rag in hand, Ara let out a quiet breath, then turned to look at the woman.

"I'm not sure that you want to hear what I think, if that's you're view. But..." The elf turned, walked back to stand across the bar from her guest and got herself a cup of Moonwater before continuing. "What if, instead of counting the flies, we'd start looking for the honey? How long do you really think we'd last without at least a few men around? Someone to make us laugh, teach us how to be strong, show us love... Granted, there are a few too many flies out there, but what if they'd really be the men they are supposed to be? I don't mean those macho monsters that go around acting like the world owes them something, but the ones that know who they are and aren't afraid to be real, helpful, present and honest. Am I dreaming..." She paused on a quiet note, and took a sip of her drink. "I know I'm not because I've seen men like that; but they all seem to be either already with someone or on too great a quest... But to answer your question; no, I don't ever want to live in a world without men, no matter how much hurt they may lead us to, there are still those who are a blessing."


----------



## Firawyn

*Firawyn nods and smiles*

I know, truly. I just get frustrated with them so often. But, you are right, we would not last long without them.

*pauses* 

And Ara, I always welcome your thoughts - I value honesty from people, no matter if I agree or disagree. Differing opinions is what makes the world go 'round, and only when differing opinions meet does change come about. Contraditions, after all, are the moving force of history.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara smiled, took another few sips from her drink then, setting it aside, she got another cup, filled it nearly to the brim with a silvery liquid and set it right in front of Fiawyn. "Not quite, but who am I to argue." She grinned a little. "Here, see what you make of that; no charge."


----------



## Firawyn

*takes sip*

Moonwater? This is stuff off legends, I am told. Very good.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*grins* Ah, so you've heard of it before, then? Not from that _husband_ of yours though, I would guess. *shrugs, eyes glittering slightly* Ah well. Can I get you anything else? *plucks at the cleaning cloth as though she's thinking about the next chores of the day*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

No she wouldn't ever have heard of it from me *hides his flask of moonwater in a deep pocket* I've erm never tried the stuff myself, how about a glass Ara hehe?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

She glanced him over, noting the quick motion to hide the flask as he came back in and approached the bar. Letting the smallest hint of an amused smile cruel the corner of her mouth, she nodded, her eyes glittering at the impression of seeing him turn from an elf to a mouse. "As you wish." She fetched another cup and poured him the same amount as she had just given the woman. Then, leaving the bottle beside his cup, she turned to work on something on the drink counter with her back turned to them, her laughing smile hidden from their view.


----------



## Ermundo

Sitting in a remote corner of the inn, Ermundo was quiet and being rather unsociable. No one else was saying anything, but still, the fact that no one in the room had even said "Happy Birthday" to him was a rather gloomy thought. After all, a day as special as this one, September 8th, comes only once a year. With that in mind, Ermundo sat alone, being slightly annoyed at everyone, wondering if anyone in this inn had any clue that he was even there. For a moment, Ermundo thought of announcing to everyone of his birthday, but that thought quickly died in him. No, if there was not one person here, despite the years he had spent at the inn, that even cared enough to remember his birthday, than the last thing he would do is impose the special day on them. As a result, Ermundo just sat there, alone and forlorn, and getting increasingly annoyed.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Picking up what she had been working on, Ara vanished into the kitchen. A tempting smell began filling the air, and Ara kept walking out to the bar to get something and then back into the kitchen without more then a quick glance at her guests. After keeping this up for some time, the half-elf didn't come out for quite a while before walking out with a large covered tray in her hands. Without saying anything, she slipped over to where the lone figure sat sulking in his quiet booth.

She stood there a moment, not moving and not saying a word; just holding the large silver tray in both hands as a delicious scent escaped from under the high domed lid.

"You've been awfully quiet, Ermundo. Might this help?" Setting the tray down in front of him, she stepped back to let him remove the lid.


----------



## korhall

ladies, while some of us may be crass and down righ single minded... that doesn't mean that we don't love you all the same... besides its still your fault for marrying a flipping elf


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Regretfully giving up on surprising Ermundo with the cake she had made for him, Ara turned at Korhall's voice and soon was looking at him with one raised brow and hands on her hips. "And just what's wrong with elves, sir?"

However hard she tried (not that she was trying very hard) she couldn't keep back the smile that began warming her face.


----------



## korhall

they have no taste in men for starters. besides, i married one once... had to fake my own death to get out of that.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Oh, so you're saying you're not one who ever would marry another elf, then? Having to go to such lengths could make one wonder about how well it was thought through on both accounts. *smirks lightly* But who am I to judge; just a half-cast and oddity myself, little better then a stray tell I found a home here. *waves one hand* But let's not talk about such thinks. There are better ways to spend the time! Drinks all around! 

Come, mellon nin, *she walked over to Korhall* have you any stories or requests upon returning to this home-away-from-home?


----------



## korhall

what would i like? to know why the hell this new face looks so very familiar... almost like i knew her from another pub.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

When there were no explanations given or further questions asked, Ara shook her head and shrugged. "Either of you would know better then me." With that, she tugged a rag from an apron pocket and walked back towards the counter to work on dusting the shelves and polishing the cups and bottles that lined the wall behind the bar.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Erestor got up from his bar stole and walked to the window, looking out at the changing leaves of the trees. *sigh* another year almost past, winter's strong bite soon to come. *turns back to the bar* am I the only one who wearies of this on going life at times? The world is so completely repetitive. Since the fall of the dark one, the elves have diminished, there are no great battles, no war, only peace, not that I'm complaining, but the epic battles of the past are all but forgotten. I spend my days now sitting in this merry little inn, drinking moonwater to my liking, chatting with friends (who are pretty much family to me). I miss the days of excitement, the golden ages, I miss Beleriand and its people.


----------



## Aisteru

*Aisteru wanders in, storm beaten and tired from travelling* Greetings all, this seems like a fine place for rest and a nice conversation. But first, a drink. I'll have to lean away from the alcohol for the time being, so just some tea if you don't mind.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"And you're a fool if you think you'd rather be in another time of war or be stuck forever in one season, Erestor. Times may go by quickly, but that's no reason to not embrace each in it's time." 

Finding herself slipping into a silent mood after what had been said, Ara had kept her back to the room but looked up at hearing the door open and close. 

"Aye, you've come to a good place. Welcome to the Balrog." Ara smiled briefly. "I'll just be a moment for the tea." She folded the cloth she had been cleaning with, tucked it into an apron pocket and vanished into the kitchen. 

A short time later she returned with a steaming teapot, a clean cup and spoon and a set of little jars containing sugar, honey and cream all balanced on a tray. "Anything else I can get you?" She asked as she set the tray down carefully.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

You're right Ara, I was just having one of those moments that grips us all, where we seek excitement and adventure. Oh well, sometimes there's enough excitement in this bar alone hehe


----------



## korhall

good evening ladies and gents. sorry but i am working 6 days a week now so its hard for me to keep online


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*sighs and leans on the counter* And that just goes to prove how things can start going once you get into the real world. Sorry about being so quiet, I've been doing a lot and I'm not even sure how much I may be around, but I will try to keep a better eye on this place again. 

Lets say we start by brightening this place up a little and getting ready for the season, shall we? Free spiced cider and fresh cookies for anyone who helps decorate this dusty old inn for the Christmas season! *flips a dish rag over her shoulder and starts lighting the laps along the walls with the help of a long match*


----------



## Arlina

It had been an extremely long time, years, since she had last been to this place. She was slightly surprised to see it still standing and active, but a smile crept upon her lips at just seeing the building. She wondered if anyone would remember her.

She took the last few steps towards the entrace, clutching onto her harp. Her smile widened when she heard Ara's voice ring clearly from inside. Taking a deep breath, she stepped through the entrace. 

"I would gladly take you up on that offer, old friend."


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara turned from the flickering lights to look towards the source of the voice that sounded like one she remembered from a long while back. Her face came to a surprised pause as her thoughts rushed back through time for half a moment and then burst into a brilliant smile. "Arlina!?" Ara laughed and hurried to put the long match out and set it down on one of the closest tables before she was across the room and had given the young woman a hug.

"Goodness, mellon nin! How are you? Here, let me take your cloak. I'm sure you must want something warm to drink. Come in, have a seat by the fire if you like! Oh, and you still have your harp! Wonderful! It's been too quiet around here lately." The woman's face was bright and it was a moment before she realized she was making such a fuss. Ara paused, hands folded in front of herself as she stood back and looked a little apologetic. "It's good to see you again, mellon nin. I was starting to think you had left for good..." Ara was still glowing as she let the other woman come the rest of the way in and close the door against the growing chill of winter.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina laughs, returning the hug. "I've been...traveling," she said, picking her words carefully. "Of course I still have my harp; what would a traveling minstrel do without her instrument?"

She smiles as she hands over her cloak, allowing her old friend to steer her towards a seat near the warm fire. "I am sorry that I have made you think I was gone for good...Things got a little chaotic and I was unable to return. But fear not, for I am here now. And it is always good to see you again, live and healthy."

Alrina takes a moment to look around the room, shaking her head. "I am really glad to see this place still running under such great care, Ara. I was almost afriad this place had disappeared like so many others before it." She turns back to face the other women, excitement in her eyes. "Now what has it that I heard about spiced cider?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara smiled and nodded, understanding most of what she was told well enough to not press the point right now. 

"Yes, you heard correctly about that cider. Tell you what, you make yourself at home and play something and I'll be more then happy to see you have your fill of whatever you like."


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

While Arlina played her harp, Erestor sneaks in and starts to sing a verse to her music about two elves who fell in love in the Eldar Days. The others in the bar gathered around to listen to the music, with the fire throwing shadows of the elves and others throughout the dark inn. 

Merry Christmas all and Blessed New Year, I am back and I've missed you all so. I do hope you enjoyed my verse, it's an old story about an elven friend of mine from the past.


----------



## Arlina

Arlina enjoyed the sound of her harp mixing with Erestor's voice. She slowed her tune down, bringing the song to an end after Erestor stopped singing. 

"Thanks for the added use of your voice; the two instruments mingled well." Arlina said with a smile. "It was a lovely verse - those of friends are always the best shared."

Arlina rested her harp against her propped up leg, looking around the room with a mischievous glint in her eyes. "Shall we enjoy another song or is there something else more exciting to do around this place?"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

More exciting than song? Only one thing there is that I can think of..................................a DRINK!!!!!! Ara, moonwater and cakes for all on me, *throws a big bag of gold on the counter* What could be better then sitting in front of a lovely fire, telling stories with friends?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

"Thank you both for the music." Ara smiled warmly and then reached for the bag that EA had brought out of nowhere. "As you wish, my good sir. Though I'll let other's pick their own drink if they like, as kind as it is of you to offer." She laughed a little and started reaching down cups and bottles and also went back to the kitchen to bring out a huge tray filled with cakes, pies and other sweets to be picked from. 

"Merry Christmas and happy new year to all!" She said with an up-held mug of coffee in one hand and a mini pumpkin pie in the other.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Of course, i was going to er say moonwater AND whatever they like hehe of course that's what i meant . More moonwater for me anyways hee hee


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

((ouch... time gets away when you're not looking. I'll be around some from time-to-time, but feel free to stop in if you like. The Inn is always open.  ))

Winter's last chill winds had only recently faded from the land, but the hope of the summer heat soon to come was already starting to work its magic. The forest was filling with bright colors and the music of swift-winged birds. 

The ground was warming up quickly, and was being helped along by careful hands in one of the sheltered clearings near the inn. Already there were small sprouts poking up from the tilled earth and leaves starting to bring the dry grape vines back to life. 

A warm twist of wind tossed passed some bright green ivy climbing up the garden gate and caught the hair of a young woman who stood silently taking it all in. 

Ara sighed and rubbed the ears of the soft-coated companion who sat calmly beside her. "You're going to help me keep the deer out this year, aren't you, pup."


----------



## YayGollum

A short, hairy, and hodge-podge-type-armoured man stomped towards the inn. A large raven was perched on his shoulder, but he appeared to be ranting at the white horse trotting beside him, "Argh! All of this heat! All of these colors! All of these cheerful birds! They are singing just to annoy us, half of the time, aren't they?" The raven squawked something, and the man nodded. "Yes, probably, but they still take some time to make fun of us flightless people, when they notice us." He glared at the bird as it flew to the roof of the inn and argued with the horse until they got to the door, "No! I have to keep my armour on! What happens when some dog attacks me? Like this one!" His focus was on the animal, which he kept his distance from, but he nodded at the lady. "Ah, greetings. We're just here for a rest. It's getting too hot out here. Know of any decent stables for my friend here?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Ara kept one hand against the back of the dog's head as the strange looking visitors walked up. Though he started to growl quietly, a soft pat served as a reminder to behave until she let him know otherwise. 

"That would depend on what might be considered 'decent';" She said simply. "but there is a clean stable just around back of the inn, if that's what you mean." She gestured towards a path that lead in the right direction. "It's only a few coins a day extra if you need oats and a blanket."


----------



## YayGollum

The man rolled his eyes and grinned at the horse as he led the way down the path. "Oh, that sounds fine! Decent is whatever he can get! He's got no taste whatsoever, old Anthrax!" Although he had gotten out of sight, a yelp was heard. "Ow! Okay! Everybody knows that you deserve the best! I was talking to the lady, anyway. We'll still take what we can get. Crazy horse." After a bit of grumbling and an exaggeratingly cheerful farewell, the man deposited himself inside and sniffed around the bar, apparently intending to grab whatever libation struck his fancy. "Vodka and fish...vodka and fish... Of what use is society if I can't find vodka and fish?"


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Both the woman and the dog watched the odd pair fumble up the path and out of view. When the sound of a heavy wooden door being closed reached her, Ara shook her head and gave the garden one more quick look-over from the gate. "I don't think we ought to leave our guests to fend for themselves. Who knows what they might get into; and we're already short on more then a few supplies." She let out a quick sigh and looked down at the dog, his brown eyes looking back at her with that happy, barely restrained energy that could still get the better (or worse) of him at almost any moment; especially if there were squirrels, rabbits, sticks or other exciting things involved.

Ara opened the big front door and let the dusty brown dog push past her. Looking around for the man she'd spoken to, she quickly spotted him noising a bit too closely to some of the bottles. She frowned very slightly and patted the side of her leg. "Heel, Griffin." She ordered quietly, and was privately pleased when the pup obeyed without pause. She looked back up. "Can I help you?"


----------



## YayGollum

The short guy paused to peer around her feet for the canine, and when he didn't see it, he relaxed onto a stool. "Yes. I'll take some vodka and fish. And what's for food here?" His eyes darted to the rafters, where the raven had flitted to, at some point. "Shadowflaps! There's nobody here for you to spy on. Come down and introduce yourself to the lady." The bird squawked contemptuously, making the man grin and turn back to his host. "Guess not. I am Truor, though. We're just wandering. I'd tell stories, if there were people who'd pay me. He'll just insult them." Shadowflaps flew to his perch on the guy's shoulder, bobbed his head at AraCelebEarwen, then pecked at the guy's helmet. "Argh! Because he's an uppity fledgling! With no sense!" The two argued with each other, but it all just looked like it could have been a routine.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*sneaks in the back door for a moonwater* 



"hi, remember me?"


----------



## Firawyn

Always slipping in and out, quiet as a mouse, aren't you Erestor? How very like a male elf!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yes well, when one is wed to woman, he as to do a lot of slipping in and out deary


----------



## wayne vincenzi

This Tavern reminds me a bit of reading James Joyce's Ulysses.
I don't know if I am doing this with proper forum etiquette, but I'll give it a try.
(I have no idea if I reply to the first thread or the last of it)

Peripheral vision. Periphery is the domain of the Elves and Eagles. The Ranger was well
honed in its tutelage. Taverns are all about the realm of the peripheral senses.
Clanking pewter, the lingering notes of sadness in a harps floating reverberance,
raucous choruses of laughter to off color sarcasm, dim lighting for a bit of ambiance
of romance or daggers, pungent smoke that wafts along with the harp and speaks
of the serenity of solitude and friendships. Off in the periphery is where the Ranger
enjoyed to be, and the sweet galenas wrapped around his hood in the dimly
lit corner helping to obscure his face in its wistful puffs. It was the one thing
his companion, the grim surly dwarf could agree on. Currently his bearded ally
was lost in the contemplation of his dwindling mead, tiny mountain streams of it
cascading down his beard. The Ranger's pipeweed was a bit of life itself. Pungent
but just a hint of the smell of jasmine in the morning dew. If Ranger's weathered face
could be seen in the dimly lit corner of the Tavern, it would take an elf or eagle
to see the stern lips upturned corners. Pipeweed was one of the few small pleasure
that the Dunedan would succumb to. A wise hobbit had told him that it was due
to the meditative function of a pipe. Breathe in, linger, listen. Breathe out, linger,
no thought. No thoughts makes for the best thinking, his diminutive friend had said.
"Are you going to Drink that Cider of yours, it would be a shame to let it go to waste."
A calloused dwarven hand clamped around the Ranger's stein. "Never thought
I'd be toasting a Balrog of any shape or color, makes a Dwarf wonder
what the world is coming to"


----------



## chrysophalax

Funny the things one hears when one bothers to listen.

Artos could have sworn he heard the dwarf in the far corner mention something about "toasting a Balrog." _Does he mean *toasting* as in 'Congratulations on destroying that bothersome town!' or *toasting* as in, well...toasting?_ Such were thoughts ofttimes mildly demented thoughts of Artos Wolfhame. wolf-trainer, former bodyguard and yes, it had to be admitted, man with a curse on his head.

Glancing over his shoulder, he whispered to Serra, the she-wolf curled around his feet. "Do they look drunk? They've been sitting there long enough, but one never knows. One's a dwarf, after all..." _Damn my curiosity!_

Long claws scratched the rough flagstones as she stretched, then rose to her feet with a shake. The look she gave her human companion was one of pity mixed with annoyance. _Why don't you go find out for yourself, father? I'm going outside for some fresh air._

Left to fend for himself, Wolfhame glared after her. He gnawed his lip, then decided to take her advice. What was the worst that could happen? Besides, as far as he could tell, there wasn't a wizard in sight. Artos despised wizards and with good reason.


----------



## Firawyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yes well, when one is wed to woman, he as to do a lot of slipping in and out deary





Darling, you really should keep the pillow talk more private. There are children here!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Darling YOU have a dirty mind for being such a fair lady. I meant no such thing, do you think that I, an elf of high dignity would sink so low to such pillow talk? I think not.


----------



## chrysophalax

Drat...it appears the small flicker of conversation has been blown out.


----------



## Firawyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Darling YOU have a dirty mind for being such a fair lady. I meant no such thing, do you think that I, an elf of high dignity would sink so low to such pillow talk? I think not.



 Sure....


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I mean it hun :-D

Oh yeah, i'm back for the upteenth time, is there anybody out there, can anybody hear me, is there anyone at home?


----------



## korhall

hey erestor... BOOOOOO!!!!!O!O!O!!O!O!O!!OO!

wassup gang... its been a really long time.


----------



## Firawyn

Erestor, funny, funny story:

(and this is a true story)


A friend of mine wanted to send me a package in the mail, but didn't want to address it to my "real name"...so I told him to use Firawyn Arcamen, and HE DID! I ripped the label off and I am totally keeping it forever.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

aw, i feel loved :-D


----------



## Ermundo

HELLO?
Anybody HOME?


----------



## Firawyn

Dude, Ermundo, your avatar still makes me dizzy! 

I'm lingering...but other than that, I don't know whose around the Fat Balrog.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm here, no need to shout Ermundo


----------



## Ermundo

Dang this place is getting veeery dusty. Where's that dang chief?? We still have a debt to settle!


----------



## Firawyn

Order up! 

One dust rag.
One mop.
Two ales.
And some good conversation.


Does the Fat Balrog need new management?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

maybe it does...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Erestor walks thru the ruins of the old place. An inch deep blanket of dust over everything, as he walks, clouds of dust fill the air behind him and he sneezes, something the elves hardly ever do. "Hello? Is there anyone there?" he asks as he continues to go deeper into the inn. A rat scurries over his path behind him, insects and birds have built nests in the rafters, and dirt covers the windows. "It looks like it's been empty for years not months!" Even at the old age that he is (young for the eldar), it seems to be ages since anyone has been there and this troubles him, for he knows for a fact that these men, women and others were only here a few months ago and yet the inn looks to have been abandoned for months. As he turns to leave, Erestor notices a shiny light from beneath the dusty bar. He reaches over and picks it up, "moonshine! I had forgotten that it even existed." As he turns to leave, Erestor looks back one more time on the dusty scene and a tear forms and run down his cheek. He can almost hear the distant sound of a lovely woman playing the harp, as people laugh and sound merry. Erestor turns, walks out the door leaving footprints in the dust, and does not look back.






**out of character: I'm not leaving, just thought I would post again, see if anyone is alive?! I haven't been on here since May and I miss you guys! :*(


----------



## Eledhwen

Just thought I'd pop in, in case there were any elves about. Bridgend in Wales is trying to break New York's world record for the number of elves gathered in one place: see here.
They don't seem to be very fussy about the standard of elf (see dress requirements).


----------



## Firawyn

I was just thinking about you today. :*cool:

And here you are. :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'm glad I'm not the ONLY one here. Thank Eru!


----------



## spirit

Firawyn said:


> A friend of mine wanted to send me a package in the mail, but didn't want to address it to my "real name"...so I told him to use Firawyn Arcamen, and HE DID! I ripped the label off and I am totally keeping it forever.


 This post is soo last year (lol), but I still need to ask - was it something illegal (or kinky?) Qhy didn't he want to use your real name? 

My pretend-mail-name used to be a character from a tv show. *facepalm* Terrible choice in my case.


----------



## Firawyn

Spirit! Long time no see!

As far as _why_ he felt the need to not use my 'real name'...well he's just an odd duck like that.

Last year? Ha! Being a Tolkien fan is so "5 years ago"! So we're both dorks! lol :*D


----------



## spirit

Dorks! I'll drink to that! 

So, what's us with this place? It seems to have completly died off since my last visit? :*eek: I suppose it was bound to happen after the movie hype.


----------



## Firawyn

Yea, there are enough of us still around to keep the board alive, but not much more than that. I'm hoping that when the Hobbit movie finally comes out, things will pick up again. Any luck, some of the old "movie fans" will come back as "Hobbit movie freaks", and realize that Tolkien is too darn cool to forget about ever again. Hell, the topics from the old movie freaks are still be sifted through - that in itself has kept TTF alive. We just need another infusion of newbees...

You know...like we once were...;*)


----------



## spirit

What a daze that seems! I'll admit, I went through some of my old posts and threads from a long time ago, and I had a what-was-i-thinking look on my face. :*eek: The worse of the lot was the "family" thread - made me cringe a tad! 

As for The Hobbit, I am loosing hope every moment that goes by. (And also keeping my expectations to a minimum to gain maximum pleasure)

...

E: Wait... that sounds a little dodgy! Lol
* Maximum viewing pleasure of The Hobbit movie. 
Lol


----------



## Firawyn

HAHA The TTF Family thread was a blast, however cliche it was. 

Weren't we related on there? Cousins or something? All I remember is being married to Erestor Arceman. :*rolleyes:

On the plus side, I would never have become friends with him had we not been 'married' there. We're still quite close.


----------



## spirit

There it seems logical to adopt his last name for the fake mail. LOL, very fitting. :*up I'm glad to see there were some benefits from that thread, but it's still cheesy and cringeworthy (with some humour benefit).

Don't bash me for not remembering that, but I'm adopting (re-adopting??) you as my cousin now!


----------



## Firawyn

Yea I can't remember for sure either. But cousins it is! 

And WHERE have you been of late, dear cousin? ;*)


----------



## spirit

Educating myself on the miracles of the world (or attempting to, anyway!) Final year of education and I am a free agent to cause havoc on Middle Earth. *insert sprakly smiley face here*

This is rather bizzare, but I actually remembered about this place when I was half tipsy. Rather random actually. But took a few days to get back here and I hope I'll stay. Mind you, it's easier to keep with with socialism with a less crowded board, though slow at times. Anyway, staying for good, hopefully. With the occasional kick up the butt once in a while. 

What about you? What are you up to recently?

(Are you a regular FB user? May I add you?)


----------



## Firawyn

Yes indeed I am. The name is Jennifer Wallas. The city is Tucson. I promise I'm the one and only. :*D

You'll find a good group of TTFers on FB. YayGollum, Chrysophalax (did I spell that right?), HLGStrider, Illuin, Gothmog...oh, there's a bunch. TTF has a facebook, most of us are linked there. 

I know what you mean. I was ever so exciting when I was all grown up and no longer getting grounded for being on TTF rather than doing my homework. :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I thought you were married to me on the family page? though I could be wrong. Anyways, I didn't notice that post about being sent something in your TTF name, that's pretty cool, glad to see the ol' inn still has someone shaking the dust up a little bit.


----------



## Firawyn

Yup, that's what we've been discussing. The "TTF Family" thread. :*)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Nevermind, I just re-read your earlier post, I'm just getting myself confused lol I guess my old age of 23 is showing or something haha. I hope this place gets super busy again like it used to be but then I hope it STAYS super busy, I miss having a lot of people to talk to.


**In other news, George R. R. Martin finally is releasing 'A Dance With Dragons,' in July, just preordered my copy, even though I'm still on 'A Feast for Crows.' I only started reading that series because of my darling TTF Family Wife :-D


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, well okay, if you say so...

And so far as the new SoiaF book goes...oh HECK YEA! I've been watching for the updates. I just started a re-read of the series. I've just passed the part where the guy hiding in the Stables tried to kill Bran, and Caitlyn has decided to go to King's Landing in secret. I totally forgot she did that. When I think of the Lady Stark...I get this sick image in my head...you know, post Robb's wedding...:*eek:

I've recently talked Illuin into reading the series as well. I'll make converts of you all! :*D


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well you're a very persuasive person hehe and yeah I had images in my head after that too lol. I'm on Crows now, and I don't even remember where I was, I haven't read in such a long time, still reading Star Wars "The Courtship of Princess Leia" too.


----------



## spirit

Firawyn said:


> I promise I'm the one and only. :*D


 Yes, I bet! :*D I just followed your link from your signature! *_win dance_*

Um, just for the record, I don't really dance. I just jiggle in some awkward... bizzare.... way. 

Ok, so this is my last real year of "studying" - well, 3 more months or so (and probably the worse time to decide to re-join a forum). I'll be done after that and I finally get to touch my non-medical-related books! First in the list is to finish the Dexter series! :*D

Any probably dab in some of George R. R. Martin's pages to see if I like. 

CAN'T WAIT!!



> I'll make converts of you all!


 I'm easy ... when it comes to books. :*rolleyes:


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, well then Spirit, I do hereby strongly insist you read the Song of Ice and Fire series, by George RR Martin. 

This guy HAS to be good. He's a fellow Tolkien fan! :*)


----------



## spirit

YES Boss! *attempts a sloopy salute* :*up

It's probably- no, it IS going to be better than my current bed time reading! 


Tolkien Fans = :*up 
There's not enough Tolkien fans at Uni. Sad times...


----------



## Firawyn

spirit said:


> YES Boss! *attempts a sloopy salute* :*up
> 
> It's probably- no, it IS going to be better than my current bed time reading!


 
What is your current bed time read? :*eek:




> Tolkien Fans = :*up
> There's not enough Tolkien fans at Uni. Sad times...



There's not enough Tolkien fans, period. :*(


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Well we have to do what we can with the Tolkien fans we do. We need to keep the stories alive. When you, if you have kids, introduce them at the appropriate ages to Tolkien and the other great authors. I intend to do so (if I ever have kids). :*up


----------



## Firawyn

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Well we have to do what we can with the Tolkien fans we do. We need to keep the stories alive. When you, if you have kids, introduce them at the appropriate ages to Tolkien and the other great authors. I intend to do so (if I ever have kids). :*up


 
Yea...about that...you might want to peek at this thread.

:*p :*D


----------



## spirit

> What is your current bed time read?


Text-books related to the course.I attempt to read it but get bored within 10 minutes so fall asleep quite quickly.

My boyfriend was reading Hitchhicker's Guide to the Galaxy to me during bed time (yes, I am still a heart at child), but we had to put that on hold at the moment! Maybe get him to read LotR and pull him into Tolkien's world. I love it when a plan starts taking shape. 

E: Firawyn, good timing  I was going to say you've got 10 years to plan how to pull the lil one into Tolkien's world, but why wait!  I'm really happy for you


----------



## Firawyn

Yea I figure I've got a good eight months to talk my man into letting me name the baby (or at least a middle name) a Tolkien name. :*)

I couldn't get into Hitchhikers Guide...just, didn't strike my fancy. Right now I'm reading A Game of Thrones, by George RR Martin. Also reading a book on Genome, another on Biology, and re-reading a book on HTML. Serves me right, deciding to teach. :*eek:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

:*eek:

This is what I get for not keeping up with threads. Congrats, you're all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spirit

2 more weeks! :*eek:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

2 more weeks? What else did I miss? lol


:*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused::*confused:


----------



## spirit

Super speedy pregnancy! :*D

Well, maybe they might have that process figured out when it's my time. :*eek:

I was referring to the fact that it's only two week till all my deadlines are due. Only 2 more weeks and I'll no longer be a student. (But I'll still have exams to revise for!) :*eek:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Congrats *holds up a mug of ale* here's to you :*D


----------



## spirit

*brain explode*


----------



## spirit

Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## Prince of Cats

spirit said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!


 
Haha I'll try Spirit :*up :*D Just for you!


----------



## spirit

:*D Funky Friday! 
Anything exciting going on at the moment? 


I'm suppose to be revising, instead I watched a bit too much tv. Very dissapointed.


----------



## Firawyn

spirit said:


> :*D Funky Friday!
> Anything exciting going on at the moment?



I'm getting married in two hours. :*)


----------



## spirit

OMG OMG OMG OMG!! Congratulations! Hope it goes smoothly! OMG YAYAYAYAY! 



... BTW... ONLY A TRUE TOLKIEN FAN WOULD VISIT THE FORUM ON THEIR WEDDING DAY... Respect sista! :*D *huggles* 

This is so exciting! Please post pictures when you're able to! Good Luck, and Congratulations again!


----------



## Firawyn

ROFL. I was thinking only a true dork would use surfing TTF as a means to calm pre-marital nerves! :*o


----------



## Prince of Cats

:*eek: W O W :*eek: :*up Go get em and Congratulations!


----------



## Peeping-Tom

Just read it....

Congratz *Firawyn*... :*up Hope the day went well... (and have a great honeymoon!:*D)


----------



## Firawyn

I'm going to paint on my honeymoon. And oddly enough, I'm okay with that. Hehe. Thanks guys! :*)


----------



## spirit

Firawyn said:


> I'm going to paint on my honeymoon.


 *wink*


So how did the day? Are all your family members calling you "Mrs ..." randomly? :*p
*bug hug*


----------



## Firawyn

Hehe, only for the sake of jest. My new last name is "White." 

This means that I am forever going to be prone to "Mrs. White, in the kitchen, with the leadpipe"" comments. :*rolleyes:

:*D


----------



## spirit

Firawyn said:


> I'm going to paint on my honeymoon. And oddly enough, I'm okay with that. Hehe. Thanks guys! :*)


 
LOL, well, still better than "Patel" because people just assume you know all the other Patels in the world! *palmface*

Btw, another question for you I just remembered- the baby bump hasn't begun to show. I don't remember seeing it in the pics! 

Looks like it's going to rain...


----------



## Firawyn

Yea, it's raining, that's for sure. Baby bump is just starting to show. The dress was loose enough to mask it, though. Yea, I did THAT on purpose. :*o :*up


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Congrats! I saw the pictures on Facebook and thought you looked lovely and him very handsome , drinks all around if there are any in this dusty old inn.


----------



## Halasían

Firawyn said:


> I'm getting married in two hours. :*)


Congratulations Lady Firawyn! :*up

And thanks for the beer Erestor!


----------



## Halasían

A new keg has just arrived. Its a collaboration brew by Shagrat and Gorbag, described as a black ale brewed from the stagnant bogwater of Morgul Vale. At 16%ABV, It will put hair on your chest and burn it right back off again! MMMmm....


----------



## spirit

Halasían said:


> A new keg has just arrived. Its a collaboration brew by Shagrat and Gorbag, described as a black ale brewed from the stagnant bogwater of Morgul Vale. At 16%ABV, It will put hair on your chest and burn it right back off again! MMMmm....


:*p

And yay for a few more people joining in! 

Hope everyone is doing well! x


----------



## spirit

> The purpose of this game is as follows: for each of the questions, your objective is to give an answer that
> (1) is correct, and
> (2) will be duplicated by as FEW other people as possible.
> 
> QUESTIONS
> 
> 0) Name a region of Númenor.
> 
> 1) Name a day (no year) where a member of the Fellowship of the Ring got hurt in The Lord of the Rings.
> 
> 2) Give the name of an object that was given by Bilbo Baggins to someone specific after his departure from the Shire on his 111th birthday.
> 
> 3) Name a great-grand-parent of Arwen.
> 
> 4) Name a chapter of The Lord of the Rings in which one or more characters encounter at least one wild, non-speaking animal (no trees).
> 
> 5) Name a region of Beleriand that was at some point ruled/dominated by one or more of the sons of Fëanor.
> 
> 6) Name an object that was explicitly carried by a Hobbit from the Fellowship after their departure from Rivendell.
> 
> 7) Name a character from the Legendarium that fell in love with someone from a different race.




Does anyone like this game?
Worth creating a thread for this?


----------



## Sulimo

> Does anyone like this game?
> Worth creating a thread for this?



I think its a good idea, Spirit. However, some of the answers may have limited results: such as Arwen only has 4 great grand parents, and Numenor was only broken into so many regions, though honestly I can't remember any of them off the top of my head. 

You may add something like name a region mentioned in a song that is no more, in the lotr, or name a hobbit at Bilbo's party. I do like the idea of multiple answer trivia though. Maybe there could be a way to have another person start a new list.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

*dusts off the bar and pulls out a dusty bottle of Moonwater*

*hiccup* anyone for a drink?! I'm Thankful for you all!


----------



## Andreth

Happy New Year's Eve and best wishes for a blessed 2013 to all of you!


----------



## Halasían

Hey there ornate screamer, I'll have three drinks with you. One for Thanksgiving, one for Christmas, and one for this fine New Year! This Shagrat/Gorbag black barleywine get better with age! How's the moonwater?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

ooh look what I found. Once a thriving bar, the Fat Balrog was the place to be on TTF. Whatsay we do a little necromancy, eh ? Anyone care for a drink?

Our friendly bartender, @AraCelebEarwen, hasn't been seen in these parts in well over a decade. I wonder what became of them


----------



## Ealdwyn

Would this be a winged or a wingless Fat Balrog?


----------



## Firawyn

Ealdwyn said:


> Would this be a winged or a wingless Fat Balrog?



The debate is on... 😆 

I'm always all for drinking the blood of my enemies.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ooh look what I found. Once a thriving bar, the Fat Balrog was the place to be on TTF. Whatsay we do a little necromancy, eh ? Anyone care for a drink?
> 
> Our friendly bartender, @AraCelebEarwen, hasn't been seen in these parts in well over a decade. I wonder what became of them
> 
> View attachment 7220


Necroposting, i.e. Necromanting a thread that was necromantic from day one ….

that would be necromancy²? 😄


----------



## grendel

Ealdwyn said:


> Would this be a winged or a wingless Fat Balrog?


The whole contentious "do Balrogs have wings?" thing reminds me of the Girl Scout cookie wars in another forum.

Do-si-dos all the way, don't @ me...


----------

